# Trialierer in Berlin



## Dominik (1. Juli 2009)

Hi!!!

hat sich ziemlich kurzfristig ergeben, dass ich am donnerstag in berlin bin.
hat wer zeit u lust zum radeln??
wenn wer zeit hat bitte am handy melden (0043 664 2225517)... bin schon ab heute abend unterwegs u werde darum hier nicht mehr rein schaun können!

wär cool, wenn sich was ergibt!
dom.


----------



## andis (28. August 2009)

Tach auch,

bei der Suche nach Berlin-Threads ist mir der hier aufgefallen. Der Titel klingt am besten.

Ich habe die nächsten drei Wochen viel Zeit; vor allem auch an Samstagen. Hat irgendwer Lust sich zu verabreden? Spandau und Kaulsdorf würden mich am ehesten reizen.

auf bald
andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.K.O. (28. August 2009)

..schreib mal köpenick und friedrichshagen dazu,dann sind wir mit dabei..gruss


----------



## andis (28. August 2009)

Nabend,

nix gegen Köpenick und Friedrichshagen. Morgen? Übermorgen?


----------



## Pillematsche (30. August 2009)

Tach auch...!

Habe seit einigen Wochen ein Adamant Bike und suche auf diesem Wege ein Paar Trialer denen ich mich unauffällig anschliessen und dabei was lernen kann. Alleine üben macht eben keinen Spaß. Ich brauche dringend motivation, damit mein Bike nicht noch ein paar Wochen nur so rum steht! Komme aus Kreuzberg! HandyNr: 0178/ 206 17 49


----------



## Eisbein (30. August 2009)

andis schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> bei der Suche nach Berlin-Threads ist mir der hier aufgefallen. Der Titel klingt am besten.
> 
> ...



samstag, kaulsdorf? Bin die woche drauf dann auch noch da. Mit marcus und marko


----------



## montfa (30. August 2009)

hey jungs. morgen, 15:00, teutoburger pl. in prenzlauer berg. soweit ich weiß werden wir da zu dritt sein. wenn ihr lust habt, kommt mal einfach vorbei. gruß


----------



## T.K.O. (3. September 2009)

..icke84 und ich,wollen am samstag( 5.9. ) so ab 14uhr fahren..jemand noch lust und zeit?..hoffe es regnet nicht-wie grad im wetterbericht für samstag gesehen..mist


----------



## tinitram (3. September 2009)

Samstag hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit. 
Ich werde wahrscheinlich schon etwas früher aufbrechen.


----------



## andis (4. September 2009)

Tag auch,

also wenn das Wetter mitmacht, dann bin ich auch gegen 15 Uhr in Kaulsdorf.

soweit
andreas


----------



## Eisbein (4. September 2009)

marcus basti, kommt ihr auch dahin? 15uhr klingt vernünftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gun-Food (4. September 2009)

wo in kaulsdorf fahrt ihr, bzw. wo ist treff. würde vielleicht aus spandau dazu kommen.


----------



## Eisbein (4. September 2009)

U Kaulsdorf Nord (U5)

Dann machen wird mal 15uhr aufm bahnsteig fest. Wer sich dort auskennt kann ja auch direkt zu den weißen steinen fahren. 
Ich werde dann aufm Bahnsteig warten.


----------



## kutamak (7. September 2009)

hey everybody!
i'm in Berlin Grunevald, anybody into trials here ?
i don't have a phone number, i have an Email, and i can call from a public phone


----------



## kutamak (8. September 2009)

i forgot to write my Email:
[email protected]


----------



## BlueJack (18. September 2009)

Hey Leute,

da mir der Metallbauer, den ich beauftragt hatte mir eine kaputte HR Bremsen Aufnahme zu reparieren, meinen Rahmen sinnloserweise zerlöchert hat (direkt alle 4 Magura Aufnahmen bis zum Rahmen und noch weiter durchgebohrt, der Depp) bin ich nun auf der Suche nach Leuten in BERLIN, die nen Rahmen in SHORT, also bis maximal 1070mm Radstand, fahren den man Probefahren kann.
Mein ZHI Z2 mit nem Radstand von 1070 und BB von +20, kommt mir recht...lang vor, kann aber am BB liegen, bin eher nen kurzen Rahmen von meinem normalen Rumfahr-Dirt gewohnt, daher muss ich da mal rumtesten was für mich am Besten ist....
Könnt mir hier per PN oder Handynummer 0151/ 216 557 40 (da ich Schule hab bitte erst so ab 17 Uhr) antworten.
Ist eig ziemlich dringend, da im Oktober ja schon das Trial- Event in Cottbus ist!

Grüße,

Jack


----------



## andis (19. September 2009)

Tag auch,

wer es noch rechtzeitig liest und Lust und Zeit hat, kann sich gerne gegen 15 Uhr am Bachlauf im Volkspark Friedrichshain einfinden.

hoffentlich bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.K.O. (19. September 2009)

..so,war heut zur abschluss session im mellowpark..die ziehen ja um nach schöneweide in den näxten wochen..-wäre echt an der zeit das wir berliner trialer uns mal zusammenraffen und was gemeinsames haben wollen..ich kenne die leute des mellowparks und hab auch mit denen gesprochen..lasst uns endlich alle mal zusammentreffen-egal aus welcher ecke berlins..machen wa ne fette session inner stadt-mit fotos etc..geb ich dann mit nem schreiben dann bei denen ab.das neue gelände is riesig und heut haben die auch gefragt-warum sind keine trialer hier ausser ich..also,wer interesse in die richtung hat oder sich angesprochen fühlt-mailt,smst oder sonste wie..ick würd mich jedenfalls gern um nen platz im neuen mellowpark für uns kümmern!!!besten gruss


----------



## Eisbein (19. September 2009)

fototermin klingt gut. Bin ich dabei.

Auch beim rest. Super basti das du dich drum kümmerst. Stefan hat da was ähnliches am laufen...


----------



## T.K.O. (20. September 2009)

..cool..was hat den stefan aufgetan???..ne halle?


----------



## Eisbein (20. September 2009)

anscheind ein gelände mit dickem support von dem besitzer (der selber mal trialer war).

Am besten stefan erzählt das mal.

Ist in unmittelbarer nähe zum Bpark. Heute ne runde dort drehen?


----------



## T.K.O. (20. September 2009)

..heute dank freikarten in die O2 arena-bissl eishockey anschauen..


----------



## frogler (20. September 2009)

Hi ich bin neu hier, und habe eine frage zum thema "trial" ! Wie lange braucht man ca. um "back wheel hopps" zu lernen. Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand drauf antwoten könnte, danke !


----------



## Eisbein (20. September 2009)

von 2 wochen bis 1Jahr gab es schon alles hier im forum.


----------



## frogler (20. September 2009)

Danke Eisbein !!! Ich habe das "Trialen" erst seit ca. einem halben Jahr für mich entdeckt und hüpfe (schon) etwa 3-6 mal auf meinem Hinterreifen. Wann kann ich es kontrolieren, also so das ich ohne probleme mindestens 10-20 mal, auf meinem Hinterreifen hüpfen kann. Ich brauche ein wenig mutivation, danke !!! Ach übrigens, ich fahre ein 26" Hardtail, also ein mountainbike. Aber auf jeden fall habe ich super bremsen am bike.


----------



## frogler (20. September 2009)

Macht es einen großen unterschied ob ich mit einem "MTB-Hardtail" oder mit einem "Trial-bike" "back wheel hopps" trainiere !? Ich meine ist es so viel schwerer mit einem "MTB" !? Also muss ich mir dafür jetzt unbedingt ein "Trial-bike" kaufen !?


----------



## BlueJack (21. September 2009)

Sagen wirs so: es ist vorteilhafter, definitiv. Ich persÃ¶nlich bin auch eher zufÃ¤llig in die Trial- Szene (wenn man das so nennen will) gerutscht, weil ich Eisbeins alten Rahmen erst Probe gefahren bin und ihm auch kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter abgekauft hab, weil er sich nen neuen Rahmen kaufen wollte. Wenn ich heute versuche mit meinem normalen Bike (Dirtbike; Gewicht geht eigentlich, gibt schwereres) versuche BWH's zu machen -> keine Chance, 2, maximal 3 HÃ¼pfer, mehr ist da nich drin. Also meiner Meinung nach, ist es wirklich ein Vorteil sich nen preiswertes (muss ja kein 1000â¬- Bike sein) Trialbike zu kaufen, manche Leute hier im Forum haben noch den ein oder anderen Rahmen rumzuliegen, und die restlichen Parts dÃ¼rften eig. auch fÃ¼r moderate Preise zu kriegen sein, mitunter auch aus dem Forum hier, wenn sich Leute ihr Bike modifizieren und die alten Parts nicht mehr brauchen...
Kann da nur den "Suche- Thread" empfehlen, kannst du deine Gesuche reinposten und mit ein bisschen GlÃ¼ck hat ja noch wer was in der Art rumliegen 
Ansonsten auch mal hier im Forum im Bikemarkt gucken, da gibts auch viele Sachen die man sich zusammensuchen kann, und sich dann am Ende sein Bike aus verschiedenen Parts selbst zusammenzubauen...

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (21. September 2009)

Das problem eines MTB's ist die geometrie. Lange kettenstreben und ein tiefes tretlager machen es schwer bwh's zu machen. 

Es geht, aber das ganze ist tierisch anstrengend. Man lernt auf einem trialrad schon schneller.


----------



## frogler (21. September 2009)

Okaaayyyyy ???!!! Vielen Dank !!! Ob mit Hardtail oder mit einem Trial-bike, ich hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, das es so einen goßen unterschied macht, bei den ("back wheel hopps"). Aber ich bin ja auch noch nie ein Trial-bike gefahren ! Ach nein, viel schlimmer ! Ich habe noch nicht einmal ein Trial-bike "live" gesehen. Wo gibt es denn hier Fahrrad-shops, die auch Trial-bikes führen ? Und hat man da vielleicht die chance, vor ort, probe zu fahrren ?


----------



## Eisbein (21. September 2009)

es gibt ein einzigen store in deutschland bei dem man trialräder anfassen und testfahren kann und der liegt in BW, gut 800km von berlin entfernt.

Du kannst mal vorbeikommen wenn wir trialen gehen. 

Evtl. am samstag da müssen ein paar leute sich auf dem neuen gelände in köpenik versammeln.


----------



## BlueJack (21. September 2009)

Bike Shops, die Trialbikes im Angebot haben gibts hier in Berlin glaub ich gar nicht, aber das mit dem Probefahren ist schon viel einfacher, musst einfach mal die Leute hier direkt per PN anquatschen (so wie ich damals Eisbein, nich wahr ) bzw einfach mal mit auf ne Trial- Session kommen, da kannste eig immer die Bikes probefahren, wir sind da ne ziemlich offene Community die jeden Neuzuwachs herzlich willkommen heisst *gg*

LG


----------



## frogler (22. September 2009)

Na ja, schade eidendlich, BW ist mir ein wenig zu weit ! Bestimmt weil das trailen nicht so angesagt ist, wie z.B. Fussball oder so !? Aber an jeder 2. Straßen-ecke, trialer zu sehen, wäre ja auch landweilig, oder !? Wo geht ihr, außer Köpenick, noch trialen ? Vielleicht ja so im kern Berlins auch !? Aber danke auf jeden fall für die einladung, Eisbein !


----------



## frogler (22. September 2009)

Hört sich janz jut an, BlueJack ! Wann ist eigendlich die nächste "Trial- Session", die aber auch nicht ganz so weit von Berlin ist !?


----------



## T.K.O. (22. September 2009)

..meine wenigkeit würde samstag nach der arbeit auch gern erscheinen..hoffe es folgen nun endlich mal wieder daten..-werd sehn ob marcus dann auch ausm urlaub zurück ist..


----------



## Angelo Berlin (22. September 2009)

@frogler

Je nachdem wo du herkommst, kannst du auch zu uns in die andere "extrem weit weg"-Ecke nach Spandau kommen.


----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2009)

In der city selber wird auch gefahren: Platz der Vereinten Nation /volkspark F-Hain, Kleistpark (gegenüber von der BVG), Victoriapark, Potsdamer Platz,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.K.O. (22. September 2009)

..jibts nun mal daten herr nico,wegen samstag?-wo isn der club?


----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2009)

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Seelen...j5VU&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1 

Wann genau am samstag was geht steht noch nicht fest. Und einen tag (wohl freitag) müsste man sich nochmal treffen um was aufzubauen.


----------



## T.K.O. (22. September 2009)

ach da..da is das linken-cafe...jep,mir bekannt..na ick hab freitag frei wenn ich helfen soll..


----------



## frogler (22. September 2009)

Spandau ?! Hört sich nicht mal schlecht an, denn ich wohne jetzt in Reinickendorf. Wo genau ist denn das? Und wann bist du oder immer ihr da?


----------



## frogler (24. September 2009)

Gibt es einen besonderen Unterschied, zwischen einen 20" und einem 26" Trial-bike !?


----------



## BlueJack (24. September 2009)

Da kann ich dir wärmstens diese Seite hier empfehlen, unter dem Menü-Unterpunkt "Trial allgemein" und dann "20 oder 26 Zoll": Velo Trial Club Zürich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogler (24. September 2009)

Konkrete Seite, Danke BlueJack !!!


----------



## frogler (25. September 2009)

Kann mir eventuell einer von euch Trialer, gute hydrauliche Scheibenbremsen empfehlen? Vielleicht welche von "MagurA" ?! Natürlich zum trialen !!! Thanks !!!


----------



## BlueJack (25. September 2009)

Hm naja, das Problem ist, dass man als Anfänger gern ab und an wegrutscht (mangels Übung) und das auch ohne Probleme mal nich so gut ausgehen kann und die Scheibe nen Schaden weg hat, sodass du nich mehr weiterfahren kannst, und erstma ne neue Scheibe brauchst...
Daher würd ich dir zum Anfang erstmal ne Felgenbremse empfehlen, sei es die HS33 von Magura (hydraulische Felgenbremse) oder ne gute V-Brake, fahren auch ziemlich viele Trialer, weil die bei ner geflexten/geteerten Felge echt verdammt gut beisst, glaub mir 
Ich selbst fahre auch V-Brake, sind echt super zu dosieren und haben Bremskraft wie Sau 
Bei den V-Brakes kannste dir ja dann auch gute Beläge kaufen, dann haste echt lange was von 

LG


----------



## T.K.O. (25. September 2009)

@frogler-is zwar der BERLIN THREAD,aber tips,tricks und partsempfehlungen sind in anderen THREADS abrufbar..hier geht es um treffen,termine und dergleichen..danke!!!!!..is net bös gemeint,aber mal nen wink..


----------



## Eisbein (25. September 2009)

frogler schrieb:


> Kann mir eventuell einer von euch Trialer, gute hydrauliche Scheibenbremsen empfehlen? Vielleicht welche von "MagurA" ?! Natürlich zum trialen !!! Thanks !!!



komm morgen mal vorbei. dann kann man sich gemütlich beim bier drüber unterhalten.

Deutlich entspannter und informativer als hier im forum.


----------



## T.K.O. (25. September 2009)

.bier?-nico,des hatten wir ja noch nie dabei..aber ok..


----------



## Eisbein (25. September 2009)

abwarten basti. Morgen ist ja auch nicht normal


----------



## frogler (25. September 2009)

Das hört sich ganz gut an, aber bei "Ort", steht bei dir, Berlin Biesorf da. Und das ist ja nicht wirklich bei mir um die ecke. Wie sieht's aus mit Mitte; Tiergarten; Charlottenburg; Wilmersdorf; Reinickendorf; Kreuzberg; Prenzlauerberg; Pankow;  oder von mir aus Wedding !?


----------



## Eisbein (25. September 2009)

wenn du eh schon unterwegs bist, kannst ja auch nach köpenik fahren. In biesdorf geht morgen nichts


----------



## frogler (25. September 2009)

Jans schönet ende, bis nach Köpenick !!! Ick wohn' doch in Reinickendorf. Wann bist du denn mal in Berlins innere !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2009)

klährt sich morgen. Landsberger Alee/Weißenseer Weg ist 'n netter spot.

So richtig in die city, hmmm reizt mich jetzt nicht sooo sehr. Höchstens Kreuzberg (kleistpark/victoriapark)


----------



## frogler (26. September 2009)

Landsberger Alee/Weißenseer Weg oder Kreuzberg (kleistpark/victoriapark), hört sich doch ganz nett an! Wann klährt sich das genau!?


----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2009)

heute ab 15Uhr beim trialen


----------



## frogler (26. September 2009)

Ab 15:00 h. ?! Aber wo denn jetzt genau? Landsberger Alee/Weißenseer Weg, oder wo ?!


----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2009)

Nein, heute fahren wir in Köpenik. Zummindest ein teil (4-8leute).
Und heute werde ich mal mit den jungs babbeln wann wir nächste woche wo fahren.


----------



## frogler (26. September 2009)

Okay, vielleicht ja Victoriapark oder so?! Dann viel spaß & good ridin' !!!


----------



## T.K.O. (26. September 2009)

..also solch "treffen" wie heut könnt ihr knicken..keine vernünftige auskunft,keiner geht ans handy,..naja,war ick mal wieder allein unterwegs..echt dufte jungs..


----------



## frogler (26. September 2009)

Was geht'n morgen ab, irgend jemand am trialen!? Außer am ass von Berlin !?!?


----------



## tinitram (26. September 2009)

ich werd morgen früh gleich nach der stimmabgabe von 10 bis ca halb eins in fhain am bachlauf fahren. falls jemand interesse an frühsport hat, ist er gern eingeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogler (26. September 2009)

@tinitram
Hört sich ganz gut an, das wetter soll morgen auch mitspielen! Wo genau ist denn "am bachlauf" !?


----------



## tinitram (26. September 2009)

am Ende der Pfeilspitze
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=3219892


----------



## frogler (27. September 2009)

Okay, vielleicht sehen wir uns !!! Ich kenn' mich da bloß nicht aus, aber ich werde dich (oder vielleicht euch) schon finden. Oder gibt es da evt. ein markanten anhaltspunkt!?


----------



## andis (7. November 2009)

Ich habe gelesen und gesehen, dass sich letzte Woche einige getroffen haben. Da mein Handy pfutsch war und ich noch nicht an die Nummern rangekommen bin, kann ich auch keinen anrufen. Falls es also morgen ein Treffen gibt, wäre es voll knorke, irgendwer würde es hier posten (oder mich anrufen).

herzallerliebst
andreas


----------



## Eisbein (7. November 2009)

Morgen gehts wieder steil aufm gelände.

Ich denke mal treff ist so mittags rum. ab 13Uhr oder sowas. 

Musik haben wir auch da.


----------



## Icke84 (7. November 2009)

Hi Andis,

also so wie es aussieht werden wir morgen auf unserem gelände. nico hast du ne hausnummer? seelenbinder ... fahren.

glaube wir sind ca. 5 leute

ich denke nico wird auch nochma was schreiben.

Marcus

edit: da warn wa gerade gleich schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. November 2009)

http://www.cafe-hdjk.de/kontakt.htm


----------



## andis (7. November 2009)

Hallo ihrs,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Ich werde mich dann auch auf'm Gelände einfinden.

bis dahin
xxx


----------



## pippi (12. November 2009)

so jungens. ditt eisbein sagt dass wir schönes wetter (13°C und sonne) am samstag in der zossenerstr. (hellersdorf) genießen sollten. für alle die den spot nich kennen: direkt inner kurve uff´n kinderspielplatz   wenn die sonne am höchsten steht wird sich jetroffen. alle die ne uhr haben können auch um 12uhr kommen...

bis dahin... 

eure pippi


----------



## Icke84 (13. November 2009)

wie fies, ich muss am samstag bei nem umzug helfen. 

wäre auch gern malwieder woander gefahren.
sonntag hätte ich zeit.


----------



## Eisbein (13. November 2009)

Icke84 schrieb:


> wie fies, ich muss am samstag bei nem umzug helfen.
> 
> wäre auch gern malwieder woander gefahren.
> sonntag hätte ich zeit.




Sonntag,... wie solls auch anders sein gehts mal wieder im haus der jugend steil, Also aufm gelände


----------



## T.K.O. (13. November 2009)

..und ick diesmal och mitm rad dabei..


----------



## andis (13. November 2009)

Das ist ja mal voll dufte,

dass was angekündigt wird. Auf nem Kinderspielplatz war ich allerdings schon lange nicht mehr. Fahre nämlich nur noch große Steine 

Ich bin dann auch spätestens 13 Uhr vor Ort.

bis dahin


----------



## Eisbein (13. November 2009)

ist auch mehr so treffpunkt für die gettho jugendlichen.


----------



## pippi (21. November 2009)

also kindass, spontan 13uhr im mauerpark. eingang bornholmerstr. bei den steinen unter den bäumen auf dem schotterplatz. kleiner tipp für die zuspätkommer, wir fahren dann weiter und bleiben nich 4h vor einem stein stehen 

bis dahin...


----------



## pippi (21. November 2009)

quatsch bernauerstr. nich bornholmer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (21. November 2009)

man das hat ja wunderbar geklappt
berlin scheint echt spontan zu sein.

sonntags, wie immer, wieder auf´m gelände.


----------



## Eisbein (21. November 2009)

ich hab dir gesagt das ich nicht komme 
bis morgen dann


----------



## andis (22. November 2009)

Na ja,

das war schon recht knapp bemessen. Wo bleibt da die Zeit für die mentale Vorbereitung?

Leider wollte sich aber seit Freitag mein linkes Pedal nicht mehr an der Kurbel halten, sodass es mir eh nicht gelungen wäre, irgendwas sinnvolles (?) - und vor allem gesundes - auf dem Rad zu veranstalten.

Vielleicht dann ja nächstes Wochenende.

xfr


----------



## Narem (1. Dezember 2009)

BlueJack schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir wärmstens diese Seite hier empfehlen, unter dem Menü-Unterpunkt "Trial allgemein" und dann "20 oder 26 Zoll": Velo Trial Club Zürich




Haha: 

"Nachteile eines 20": 

Die Leute werden sagen, es sei ein BMX."


----------



## pippi (1. Dezember 2009)

morgen ab 15uhr im club unterwegs...


----------



## Eisbein (1. Dezember 2009)

pippi schrieb:


> morgen ab 15uhr im club unterwegs...



Ochja, warum auch nicht.


----------



## andis (1. Dezember 2009)

Warum auch nicht???

Ganz klar. Weil es um 16 Uhr schon wieder dunkel wird und im Dunkeln zwar gut munkeln ist, aber eben schlecht trialen. Es sei denn seit meinem letzten Besuch wurde eine Lichtanlage aufgestellt.

Deshalb wirds wohl eher wieder am Wochenende was.

solong
bjhvv


----------



## Eisbein (1. Dezember 2009)

andis schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht???
> 
> Ganz klar. Weil es um 16 Uhr schon wieder dunkel wird und im Dunkeln zwar gut munkeln ist, aber eben schlecht trialen. Es sei denn seit meinem letzten Besuch wurde eine Lichtanlage aufgestellt.
> 
> ...



Also letztes mal gings ganz gut. War kein sonnenschein, aber man konnte ziemlich gut fahren. 

Licht ist da, und ich bring auch ne eine photonenquelle mit.


----------



## montfa (1. Dezember 2009)

yep. künstliche licht inklusive.

nico, kannste mir bitte die magura mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andis (1. Dezember 2009)

najuut,

denn komm' ick morjen och ma hin und kiek' mir dit ma an, wa.

Dit is übrigens voll knorke, det ihr antworten tut.


----------



## pippi (2. Dezember 2009)

soooo, also am samstag wird im kleistpark getrialt. der liebe andy wird uns aber noch sagen wo wir uns zum "warm up" treffen. uhrzeit steht schon fest: pünktlich 12uhr, wie immer!!!

bis dahin...


----------



## andis (3. Dezember 2009)

Tag ihr,

so werden hier also die Aufgaben delegiert. Aber gut:

Von der Potsdamer Str. Ecke Pallasstr. in die Pallasstr. reinfahren und dann unter dem Haus durch - da geht ein Haus über die Straße - und dahinter dann gleich rechts aufs Steinfeld. Schon da. Ob so richtig viel zu holen ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Der Spot ist aber auch nur ein paar hundert Meter vom eigentlichen Ziel entfernt. Insofern kann der Abstecher nicht Schaden.

bis 12.


----------



## Eisbein (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab lust morgen/heute (Sonntag) im club ein bisschen zu spielen. 
Wer lust hat, mag sich doch einfach melden. Uhrzeit? ab 13Uhr. 

Wenn sich keiner meldet bleib ich wohl zuhaus.


----------



## pippi (7. Dezember 2009)

ick war heut im club  hab mal mit jan die babauung des anderen grundstückes kurz durch gesprochen.. erklär ich dir aber in ruhe...


----------



## Eisbein (7. Dezember 2009)

okay wann treffen wir uns im club? donnerstag, hätte ich auch vormittags zeit. ansonten nur nachmittags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (8. Dezember 2009)

ja donnerstag klingt nich schlecht. ich denke mal ich bin so gegen 15uhr spätestens da. muss aber 16.30uhr spätestens weg sein.


----------



## pippi (11. Dezember 2009)

da das wetter am samtag mit sicherheit nicht so geil ist wie heute, treffen wir uns um 11uhr erstma im club. dort sind wir größtenteils sicher vor den schneeflocken. bringt euch also ne thermoskanne mit und ne warme decke..


----------



## Eisbein (11. Dezember 2009)

um 11Uhr, da komm ich auch für 2 stunden vorbei.


----------



## andis (12. Dezember 2009)

Hey Ho,

wie sieht's denn am Sonntag aus. Trocken bleiben soll es ja.

vbzp


----------



## Eisbein (12. Dezember 2009)

Lust hätt ich schon, aber nur auf ein bisschen techniktraining. Ich stelle grausame defizite bei mir fest. 
Köpenik/club?!
Aber nicht zu früh. Ich würde zurnot auch licht mitbringen
 evtl. ab 13/14Uhr...


----------



## andis (13. Dezember 2009)

Morgens,

werde mich ab eins am Platz der Vereinten einfinden. Das Wetter ist zu gut für überdachtes Trialen.

mvk


----------



## pippi (14. Dezember 2009)

habe soeben die info erhalten, dass wir unseren eigenen X-mas-trial auf die beine stellen   wer also keine lust hat am 19.12. nach mainz zufahren, schließt sich uns einfach an und kommt mit nach cottbus in die geile halle. vorweg: bei mir is kein platz mehr im auto. also kurz nachgedacht und mitjemacht...


----------



## andis (14. Dezember 2009)

Also gut,

ich mache mit. Sollte sich wer durchringen können, ebenfalls hinzufahren und kann obendrein ein Auto klar machen, wäre das sicherlich um einiges angenehmer, als zwei Stunden allein in der Bahn zu verbringen. Wie schaut's aus?

alkv

p.s.: es ist auch der 19.12.  - also dieser Samstag - gemeint?


----------



## Icke84 (15. Dezember 2009)

jup, der 19.12.  nico kommt wohl nicht mit und ich fahre bei stefan mit.
aber vielleicht hat marcin lust, der hat nen auto.


gruß
Marcus


----------



## montfa (15. Dezember 2009)

jup. lust hätte ich schon, bin aber an dem tag schon in warschau...

edit: wie siehts eigentlich mit morgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (15. Dezember 2009)

montfa schrieb:


> jup. lust hätte ich schon, bin aber an dem tag schon in warschau...
> 
> edit: wie siehts eigentlich mit morgen aus?



morgen, ich könnte mich durchringen zu fahren.
Wo? wann?
Ich denke mal eher in Köpenik, so am nachmittag?!


----------



## montfa (15. Dezember 2009)

also: morgen, 14:30, club.

gruß
marcin


----------



## pippi (16. Dezember 2009)

yeah, schneeeeee, wir bauen die reifen ab und fahren auf den felgen für besseren grip.  @ eisbein. ich denk du hast grad kein bock auf trialen? juckt wohl doch, also samstag in cottbus???


----------



## Eisbein (16. Dezember 2009)

pippi schrieb:


> yeah, schneeeeee, wir bauen die reifen ab und fahren auf den felgen für besseren grip.  @ eisbein. ich denk du hast grad kein bock auf trialen? juckt wohl doch, also samstag in cottbus???


nu mach mal halblang. 

so wirklich lust hab ich immer noch nicht, aber man muss sich ja bewegen und da jetzt schnee liegt, kommt MTB fahren nicht so pralle.

Kommste nachher? Dann bring ich zeugs zum filmen mit!


----------



## pippi (16. Dezember 2009)

weiß nich, so richtig lust hab ich ja nicht. vllt bekomm ich ja noch lust, aber rechne lieber nicht mit mir. da ich nämlich urlaub habe und gerade merke wie schön bequem doch meine couch ist


----------



## andis (18. Dezember 2009)

so dann doch nicht,

minus 10 Grad sind nicht mehr so angenehm. Das heißt, ich bleibe hier im warmen Berlin und fahre nicht nach Cottbus. Nur damit keiner ne Suchmeldung rausgibt.

so long


----------



## pippi (18. Dezember 2009)

ich finds auch echt hardcore kalt, aber ich bin so heiß auf morgen das überall wo ich bin der schnee taut


----------



## montfa (19. Dezember 2009)

-19° in warschau heut' nacht. trotzdem wird's morgen getrialt 

übrigens, da ich ab heute weg bin und euch vor weihnachten nicht mehr sehen werde, fange ich mit dem HolyShit an: frohe weihnachten und guten rutsch ins neue jahr. houk!


----------



## pippi (19. Dezember 2009)

bei uns waren heut früh -15°C. fühlten sich aber eher an wie ---------25°C. dir auch frohe feiertage. und nen guten gap ins neue jahr. und nich vergessen, immer ne handbreite schnee unterm reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (24. Dezember 2009)

Am 28.12.09 um 16uhr im club. teambesprechung. plannung des gelÃ¤ndes bzw bebauung. wÃ¤r cool wenn sich viele dran beteiligen wÃ¼rden. wir bekommen auch noch das nachbar grundstÃ¼ck fÃ¼r 30â¬ im monat dazu. heiÃt ne menge platz fÃ¼r neue trialelemente.die kosten Ã¼bernimmt der verein, aber wir mÃ¼ssten einen kleinen jahresbeitrag einbringen. genaueres wird dann am 28.12 besprochen.


----------



## T.K.O. (24. Dezember 2009)

..eigenen,neuen fred aufmachen wäre sinnvoll-überliest sich sonst..und vielen dank für den termin;ich muss arbeiten..janz super geplant..


----------



## pippi (25. Dezember 2009)

ich hab den termin nicht gemacht. und falls es dir mal aufgefallen ist, hast du nie zeit. wir können nicht wegen dir alles auf nachts oder sonntag verschieben...


----------



## pippi (26. Dezember 2009)

wer sich morgen dran beteiligen möchte das fettige essen ein bisschen von den hüften zu trialen, findet sich zwischen 12 und 13uhr im club ein. plätzchen und andere süßwarengebäcke sind zu hasue zulassen, da das ganze sonst kein sinn macht. wir alle kennen ja den jojo-effekt    spass bei seite, bis morgen dann


----------



## Icke84 (26. Dezember 2009)

mh schade, ich kann morgen nicht, plichtbesuch der oma steht morgen an  muss ja auch mal sein, wenigstens 2mal im jahr.

aber montag bin ich dabei. da denn auch das rad mitnehmen? oder etwas früher treffen um vor der planung zu trialn?


----------



## Eisbein (26. Dezember 2009)

Icke84 schrieb:


> mh schade, ich kann morgen nicht, plichtbesuch der oma steht morgen an  muss ja auch mal sein, wenigstens 2mal im jahr.
> 
> aber montag bin ich dabei. da denn auch das rad mitnehmen? *oder etwas früher treffen um vor der planung zu trialn?*



Gute idee!
Ich denke ich bin so um 15Uhr da. (muss vorher noch arbeiten)

Wegen morgen muss ich mal schauen wie lust ist.
Ich geh heute nochmal trialen,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlintrial (26. Dezember 2009)

am montag hätte ich mal seit langen wieder zeit zum fahren zwar nur ein paar stunden aber währe cool


----------



## pippi (28. Dezember 2009)

berlintrial schrieb:


> am montag hätte ich mal seit langen wieder zeit zum fahren zwar nur ein paar stunden aber währe cool



wer bitte fährt denn noch einen es 3 ?  der is doch aus der steinzeit. heißt das du bist seit dem nich mehr gefahren?  wo warst du denn heute ???


----------



## T.K.O. (29. Dezember 2009)

..gibt es denn nun konkrete news nach dem treffen gestern?..


----------



## pippi (29. Dezember 2009)

T.K.O. schrieb:


> ..gibt es denn nun konkrete news nach dem treffen gestern?..



häää, du hast doch selbst einen neuen thread dafür vorgeschlagen. dann solltest du vllt auch in diesem nach deiner antwort suchen


----------



## montfa (10. Januar 2010)

hey. ich bin heute so ab 13 uhr in dem club. sollte ihr lust haben, kommt einfach vorbei. gruß mtf


----------



## Eisbein (13. Januar 2010)

Temperaturen sind ja so langsam wieder erträglich, von daher geht morgen ab 15:30 ne kleine session steil im club.
Licht ist genug da, schnee ist keiner dort.


----------



## pippi (13. Januar 2010)

ich schließe mich dem an. werd aber schon früher da sein. und wenn´s dunkel wird schon wieder weg sein. also von 14 bis 16uhr denk ich.


----------



## pippi (6. Februar 2010)

hat heut jemand lust? ich werde mich wahrscheinlich zwischen 13 und 14 uhr dorthin bewegen.


----------



## Eisbein (6. Februar 2010)

marcin ist ab 13Uhr da. Ich hab immer noch mit dem daumen probleme.


----------



## pippi (6. Februar 2010)

dann lass den zu hause   bis nacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (19. Februar 2010)

so, nachdem nun alles fast perfekt ist, wird samstag (morgen) mal getestet ob das auch alles so hält was wir da gezimmert haben 

ich bin ab 13uhr da denk ich.


----------



## andis (26. Februar 2010)

Tag an alle,

ich werde mich morgen (Samstag, den 27.2.) gegen 13 Uhr im Klub einfinden. Wäre schön, wenn sich noch wer dazu durchringen könnte?

zoologe


----------



## BlueJack (26. Februar 2010)

Bis wann willstn bleiben ca?


----------



## andis (26. Februar 2010)

na bis fünf


----------



## pippi (3. März 2010)

Das Café im HDJK lädt alle zum ersten BerlinerFrühlingsTrialJam ein. Allerhöchstwahrscheinlich am Sonntag, den 25.04.2010 mit Grillwurst und Flüßigbrot - locker ab 14 Uhr dazu dann einen TAG der OFFENEN TÜR vom CAFE


----------



## Eisbein (4. März 2010)

gabs sonst noch was zur versammlung? 
Achja, nächsten donnerstag wäre mal wieder ein basteltag möglich. Aber da müsste man noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## pippi (9. März 2010)

heute 13uhr kaulsdorf nord, bei de white stones. nico und ich sind da. also wer lust hat.


----------



## andis (9. März 2010)

wie immer,

ausreichend vorher Bescheid gegeben Tyyyypisch. So war ich mal wieder allein unterwegs; dort wo ihr gestern gefahren seid. Da hoffe ich mal aufs Wochenende. 

bis dahin
xxx


----------



## pippi (9. März 2010)

buuuhhh, alleine fahren. wie langweilig. sag doch einfach mal bescheid das du fahren gehst. ich schliesse mich auch gerne dir an 

denk an donnerstag im club. ich bin ab 12uhr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueJack (9. März 2010)

Ein kluger Mann hat einmal das Handy erfunden, das Forum ist zwar ne gute Kommunikationsmöglichkeit, aber für solch spontane Sachen kann man doch einfach kurz anrufen wo die Trialgruppe gerade ist? Also ich mein...würds deutlich einfacher machen...

Just my 2 cents...

Wie siehts mitm WE aus? Schon was in Planung?


----------



## Eisbein (9. März 2010)

bei mir urlaubsvorbereitung und stefan ist wohl am samstag früh in Urlaub. 

komm am donnerstag, da kannste dann auch mit basteln.


----------



## BlueJack (9. März 2010)

Ich würd nichts lieber tun als das, aber nein, ich muss bis halb 5 inner Schule hocken -.-


----------



## pippi (10. März 2010)

BlueJack schrieb:


> man kann doch einfach kurz anrufen wo die Trialgruppe gerade ist?



hab ich früher immer gemacht, aber wenn man nur mit mailboxn und absagen sich rumschlägt, hat man da irgendwann auch kein bock mehr drauf. mein tipp: immer schön aufmerksam den thread verfolgen, anschliessend kann man ja immer noch anrufen oder simsen. wir warten auch gerne auf jemanden. trialer sind sozial, weißte doch


----------



## BlueJack (10. März 2010)

Ja gut, das ist dann natürlich blöd wenn man sich mit sowas rumschlagen muss, haste recht...
Am WE geht dennoch bisher nix? Nur Donnerstag?


----------



## pippi (10. März 2010)

wie eisbein schon erwähnte sind wir im winterurlaub. (unabhängig von einander)  wenn sich also hier weiter keiner meldet, denk ich mal nicht. vllt sind die köpenicker unterwegs. da die aber hinterm mond leben und kein internet besitzen, wird es schwer werden sich hier zu verabreden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (10. März 2010)

Morgen gegen 17:00 werd ich mich auch mal wieder aufs Rad schwingen. Hab beim Nöldnerplatz nen neuen Steinhaufen entdeckt... http://tinyurl.com/y88qs4o Die sind jetzt alle auf der rechten Seite des Wegs und in Sprungweite angeordnet.

Vielleicht hat ja einer Lust mitzufahren...


----------



## Eisbein (10. März 2010)

tinitram schrieb:


> Morgen gegen 17:00 werd ich mich auch mal wieder aufs Rad schwingen. Hab beim Nöldnerplatz nen neuen Steinhaufen entdeckt... http://tinyurl.com/y88qs4o Die sind jetzt alle auf der rechten Seite des Wegs und in Sprungweite angeordnet.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja einer Lust mitzufahren...


komm doch einfach zum gelände. 

Die chancen das ich morgen komme stehen 75/25, da ich noch zur ITB muss.


----------



## cafe.hdjk (17. März 2010)

wir laden ein zur FrühlingsTrialJam am So., 25.4. ab 14 Uhr - locker mit Grill und Flüßigbrot ! das CAFE grüßt !  [email protected]
www.hdjk.de  bzw.  http://www.trial.hdjk.de/

Ort: Seelenbinderstraße 54    12555 Berlin  - 5 min. vom S-Bahnhof Köpenick


----------



## cafe.hdjk (18. März 2010)




----------



## cafe.hdjk (21. März 2010)

die Flyer "Trial.hdjk.de"  > siehe oben > sind jetzt in gedruckter Form da (Visitenkartengröße)  und können gern geholt + verteilt werden.

Für die TrialJam wird es nochmal einen ExtraFlyer geben - hier ein erster  Entwurf !


----------



## tinitram (24. März 2010)

Hat heut einer Lust mitzufahren ? Start 17:00


----------



## Icke84 (24. März 2010)

Ich wollte heute gegen 18:30 -19uhr irgendwo mehr richtung stadtmitte fahren, also so w´zwischen lichtenberg und alexanderplatz. weiß jemand wo wir da licht hätten?


----------



## tinitram (24. März 2010)

Am Platz der Vereinten könnt das Licht vielleicht ne Weile reichen. 
Ich bin ab jetzt (in ein paar Minuten) bis ca 18:15 am Bachlauf. Hab leider nich so viel Zeit heut...


----------



## andis (24. März 2010)

Hallo ihr da draußen,

wie schaut's am Donnerstag - also morgen - mit gemeinsamem Radfahren aus? Tinitram wieder am Start? Noch wer? Bin für alles zu haben - nur Steine müssen dabei sein.

xgehmirwegmitdemölx


----------



## Eisbein (25. März 2010)

andis schrieb:


> Hallo ihr da draußen,
> 
> wie schaut's am Donnerstag - also morgen - mit gemeinsamem Radfahren aus? Tinitram wieder am Start? Noch wer? Bin für alles zu haben - nur Steine müssen dabei sein.
> 
> xgehmirwegmitdemölx



wollte eh mit stefan ausreiten. 
Platz der Vereinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andis (25. März 2010)

So,

nabend nochmal. Platz der Vereinten klingt super. Treffen um 14 Uhr wäre ideal.

Endlich wieder Leben in der Bude 

x


----------



## Icke84 (25. März 2010)

ey müsst ihr alle nicht arbeiten, is ja zum kotzen 

und mit mir will dann niemand mehr fahren um 19uhr... 


vielleicht nehm ich mir morgen urlaub, ma sehn.


----------



## Eisbein (25. März 2010)

andis schrieb:


> So,
> 
> nabend nochmal. Platz der Vereinten klingt super. Treffen um 14 Uhr wäre ideal.
> 
> ...



14Uhr werde ich nicht ganz schaffen aber 14:30-15...


----------



## tinitram (25. März 2010)

Icke84 schrieb:


> ey müsst ihr alle nicht arbeiten, is ja zum kotzen
> 
> und mit mir will dann niemand mehr fahren um 19uhr...
> 
> ...



Nächste Woche wirds dann auch für uns arbeitende Bevölkerung leichter - die Zeitumstellung schenkt uns abends eine Stunde mehr Licht...

@andis: 
Ja - hab mir vorgenommen jetzt wieder regelmäßig zu fahren - nur nicht heute.

Wenn Freitag die Welt noch nicht unter gegangen ist fahr ich wieder ab 17:00 Uhr.


----------



## andis (25. März 2010)

ollreit,

ich bin dann gegen 14.30 Uhr beim Platz der Vereinten.

@Arbeit:
Hau ab. Kein mensch wird dich vermissen.

x


----------



## pippi (25. März 2010)

morgen 11uhr unten am fuße vom wasserfall im victoria park. meiner einer und icke seiner sind am radeln. wer sich also anschließen möchte, infos stehen im ersten satz


----------



## Eisbein (25. März 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> morgen 11uhr unten am fuße vom wasserfall im victoria park. meiner einer und icke seiner sind am radeln. wer sich also anschließen möchte, infos stehen im ersten satz


ey, ihr seit doch ein pack.

da hab ich mal keine zeit und schon gehts an ddie guten spots...




viel spass euch...


----------



## montfa (26. März 2010)

wie sieht's mit morgen aus?


----------



## Icke84 (26. März 2010)

Ich habe überlegt im Cafe/Club/HDJ, was denn nu? zu fahren, weil es ja regnen soll.

vielleicht so ab 11-12uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (26. März 2010)

ich würd mich dem gern anscließen, hab mich aber für´s kühlschrank schleppen entschieden. ach ja und schwimmen steht auch noch auf´n programm. viel spass euch.


----------



## cafe.hdjk (26. März 2010)

ihr seid eingeladen ! sagt und zeigt es weiter !



sagt mal bescheid, ob ihr noch Übungsräder für Anfänger/innen mitbringen könntet  und  wer so kommt ! wir freuen uns !


----------



## Eisbein (26. März 2010)

hab noch einen BT 6.0 short zu freien verfügung. Leichter riss  aber da wird nichts weiteres passieren


----------



## montfa (28. März 2010)

heut is wetter auch überraschend schön. wolln wir was damit machen?


----------



## pippi (30. März 2010)

so ich werde mich heut zwischen 14 und 15uhr im club einfinden. dann wird bis *18:30uhr* durchgetrialt um es mit der anstehenden *VERSAMMLUNG* zu verbinden.


----------



## andis (30. März 2010)

da mach ick mit, wa.

x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafe.hdjk (12. April 2010)

Hey - das CAFE / HdJK feiert am kommenden *Samstag (17.4.) BIRTHDAY*. Ab 16 Uhr geht es im Garten mit Musik und Bar loß. Alle Trialer sind herzlich eingeladen und wir freuen uns auch, wenn ihr bischen was zeigt und macht !     

    bis dann - Grüße


----------



## Icke84 (12. April 2010)

wäre dabei, bin aber das von donnerstag bis sonntag leider nicht in berlin.
deswegen kann ich auch bei den umbauarbeiten nicht mithelfen, sorry

Marcus


----------



## Eisbein (12. April 2010)

cafe.hdjk schrieb:


> Hey - das CAFE / HdJK feiert am kommenden *Samstag (17.4.) BIRTHDAY*. Ab 16 Uhr geht es im Garten mit Musik und Bar loß. Alle Trialer sind herzlich eingeladen und wir freuen uns auch, wenn ihr bischen was zeigt und macht !
> 
> bis dann - Grüße



samstag ist ODM in cotbus.

ich weis nicht wer noch hinfährt. Aber stefan und ich sind in Cotbus.


----------



## andis (12. April 2010)

Nabend,

ich will am Samstag auch nach Cottbus. Melden sich bitte nochmal die, die auch fahren. Dann läßt sich planen, wie es dort am besten und günstigsten hin geht. Für den Samstag gehts mit nem Wochenendticket für max. fünf Personen und 35 Euro fürs gesamte Ticket (also bei fünf Leuten wären das sieben Euro für die Hin- und Rückfahrt) plus gute fünf Euro für die Fahrradmitnahme. Fahrzeit waren gute drei Stunden - wenn ich mich recht entsinne und dann nochmal n bißchen Radeln zur Halle.

Mit nem Auto und genügend Platz wärs natürlich angenehmer. 

Ach und noch was: Muss ich mich in Cottbus nun anmelden oder nicht? Was sagen die Experten?   

sg
xwatnunx


----------



## pippi (12. April 2010)

so lieber andy. mit auto dauerts ne gute stunde. und man verfährt nicht mal´n halben tank. heißt du kommst wesentlich besser und günstiger mit auto. anmelden brauchst du dich nur wenn du am wettkampf teil nehmen willst und die nachnennung von 3 sparen willst. ansonsten kannst du auch alles vor ort klären. also bis jetzt sind. bis jetzt müssten wir 4 leute sein. nico, marcin du und ich. zitat: passt schon mal nicht in ein auto. aber das problem lösen wir noch.mittwoch training im club, aber is erstma nur vorgmerkt.


----------



## pippi (13. April 2010)

also!!! mittwoch(morgen) wird sich im victoriapark am fuße des bachlaufs um/ab 16uhr zum wettkampftraining getroffen.wer sich also dem anschließen möchte, der komme einfach morgen um/ab 16uhr zum fuße des bachlaufs im victoriapark. und noch was, wir treffen uns morgen im victoriapark am fuße des bachlaufs, dreimal dürft ihr raten wann?


----------



## Eisbein (13. April 2010)

uh, ah. Ich muss sehen ob ich morgen komme...


----------



## montfa (13. April 2010)

um 16 uhr wo?


----------



## Eisbein (13. April 2010)

Victoriapark.
wenn du die großbehrenstr bis zum ende durch fährst wirst du uns sehen.


----------



## andis (13. April 2010)

für mich ist das morgen leider zu spät. schön. fahre ich mal wieder alleine.

bis spätestens samstag, wa?

andis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafe.hdjk (14. April 2010)

Hey > nochmal ! < - das CAFE / HdJK feiert jetzt am *Samstag  (17.4.) BIRTHDAY*. Ab 16 Uhr geht es im Garten mit Musik, Bar, Grill, Töpfern, Spiel und Aktionen loß. Alle Trialer (die nicht zum OTP fahren !) sind herzlich eingeladen und wir freuen uns auch,  wenn ihr ein bischen was zeigt und macht !     

    bis dann & Grüße ! (wir haben mehrere neue Sachen gebaut !)


Achtung ! 

1. die Seite   hdjk.de   ist leider gestört - wegen Viren und Trojanern !  > wir sind am reparieren !
2. wie findet ihr E. in luftiger Höhe als Logo ?


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2010)

hey ho, 

Ich hab noch ein platz im auto frei. Also wer noch nach cotbus will möge sich bitte melden.

Abfahrt wäre gegen 7Uhr...


----------



## cafe.hdjk (17. April 2010)

nächsten SONNTAG geht es los !


wir haben auch ein paaar Pokale am Start:
- Best Rookie ( bis 10 Jahre )
- YoungStar  ( 10 bis 14 Jahre )
- Ladies Cub
- Battle 3., 2. und 1. Platz    sowie
- Gott of TrialJam 2010 HdJK/Cafe Berlin

also kommt vorbei, macht mit und habt hoffentlich auch guten Spaß !





nACHTRAG: 

1. Donnerstag wollen wir nochmal bauen und ein paaar Spuren abstecken !

2. und wer punktet ?

3. Ablauf Idee für den 25.4.  (Vorschlag) > dit müßtet ihr als Trialer selbst inne Hand nehmen !

14 Uhr  Jam&Fun
15 Uhr  Rooky & Anfängerspur +  Battle
17 Uhr  Pokal "Gott of Trial!"     
18 Uhr Pokale !!!           ;D

Das ganze wird umrahmt vom "Tag der Offenen Tür des HdJK / Cafe"  mit Grill, Couscous, Siebdruck, Musik, Slaclining, WestSaharaInfoStand, Töpfern, ....

bis dann !


----------



## Icke84 (19. April 2010)

also meine Freundin hat sich zum Punkten angeboten.


----------



## cafe.hdjk (22. April 2010)

Hi Icke 84 - toll, wenn Deine Freundin och punktet !  wer noch ?   auch Hilfe an der Anmeldung und Kinder- und RookyStrecke erbeten !   Wir  wollen uns dann am Sonntag ab 11.30 Uhr im Klub treffen und letzte Hände  anlegen. Weitere Sektionen / Parcoure können und sollen dann auch noch  abgesteckt werden - wer will kann und soll da gerne mitmachen - auch  "Gäste" gerne - es ist alles nicht so tierisch ernst - weil ja FUN Jam !  Wir der Ablauf ist, entscheiden wir am Sonntag dann alle zusammen - je  nach Anzahl der Mitmacher ! Wer noch Material hat (Paletten etc) -  mitbringen !  Wir freuen uns !


----------



## Icke84 (26. April 2010)

So,

für alle Berliner und auch Nichtberliner. Wie letztes Jahr, viel Publikum, Spass und hoffentlich gutes Wetter.
Mehr Infos folgen.


----------



## pippi (26. April 2010)

ausserdem treffen wir uns am mittwoch den 28.4.10 U-Bhf kaulsdorf nord um 16uhr.


----------



## florianwagner (26. April 2010)

hi werd diese woche mal in die hauptstadt kommen. werd das bike mitnehmen, hat jemand bock mir die stadt zu zeigen?


----------



## Eisbein (26. April 2010)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hi werd diese woche mal in die hauptstadt kommen. werd das bike mitnehmen, hat jemand bock mir die stadt zu zeigen?


fangen wir doch im östlichsten teil an.

Lernst direkt mal das ghetto kennen.
Es warten nette griffige kalksteine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafe.hdjk (26. April 2010)

die Bilder sind oben ! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/173849 hier im MTB Forum


hier der Jump vom the "Gott of Trial FrühlingsTrialJam 2010 Cafe-HdJK"    ;D  !





und dann noch





... hier gehts lang !


----------



## Eisbein (27. April 2010)

ja das hat er sich auch retlich verdient!

Und ein dank für die Bilder. Ich schiebs mal noch in den new pic thread.


----------



## florianwagner (27. April 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> fangen wir doch im östlichsten teil an.
> 
> Lernst direkt mal das ghetto kennen.
> Es warten nette griffige kalksteine.



ok freu mich schon drauf, werd heute losfahren und mich dann die nächsten tage noch mal melden.


----------



## andis (28. April 2010)

Kinder, Kinder,

inn und im Osten wär ick ooch jerne jefahrn. Aba leida is mir 16 Uhr zu spät. Dit kollidiert mitn andan Termin. Wünsch ick euch viel Spaß.

x


----------



## pippi (29. April 2010)

soooo, spontan aber selten   egal. morgen am 30.4 um 16uhr anton-saefkow-platz. nach´m warm up gehts rüber zur oderbruchkippe. bereits angemeldete fahrer: marcin, nico, marcus und ich.


----------



## pippi (30. April 2010)

na das hat ja ganz gut geklappt. nächster versuch. SONNTAG 2.5 NOSSENER STR 35 UM 14UHR. die nossenerstr führt so´n bissel lustig im kreis. einfach mal googlen. wir treffen uns im innenhof so zusagen. 52.530498,13.609295  genau da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (1. Mai 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> na das hat ja ganz gut geklappt. nächster versuch. NOSSENER STR 35 UM 14UHR. die nossenerstr führt so´n bissel lustig im kreis. einfach mal googlen. wir treffen uns im innenhof so zusagen. 52.530498,13.609295  genau da


Klingt ja toll, nur an welchem Tag? Ich bin, wie gesagt, am Sonntag dabei.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Mai 2010)

sonntag


----------



## ITOAOTI (1. Mai 2010)

Alles klar. Bis denne.


----------



## tinitram (1. Mai 2010)

Schwein gehabt - war fast schon unterwegs 

bin dann morgen auch dabei


----------



## Icke84 (1. Mai 2010)

hey, meine Kette is heute noch nich angekommen, hat vielleicht eine rnoch eine rumliegen die er mir geben kann? aber ne gebrauchte soll es nich sein


----------



## pippi (1. Mai 2010)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hey, meine Kette is heute noch nich angekommen, hat vielleicht eine rnoch eine rumliegen die er mir geben kann? aber ne gebrauchte soll es nich sein



ich hab dir vorgestern meine "nagelneue koolchain small" kette angeboten....


----------



## tinitram (1. Mai 2010)

ich hab noch so eine halflink kette - trau mich nicht die bei mir ran zu machen... die könnteste haben


----------



## cafe.hdjk (2. Mai 2010)

*Mittwoch ist im CAFE Grillen !   ... sooo ab 18 Uhr  !   
... und vorher (etwa 16 Uhr) mit den "YoungStars" trainieren (Lukas + Friend) !? *


----------



## pippi (3. Mai 2010)

hmmm lecker, na dann bis mittwoch. vllt krieg ich ja diesmal was vom fleisch ab


----------



## cafe.hdjk (3. Mai 2010)

Hi - Ich war gerade bei der Firma "Grubitz & Leitloff OHG" - auf dem Fürstenwalder Damm 369 (also um die Ecke von der Bölschestraße).
Von dort könnten wir Europaletten bekommen   und auch einen kleinen Schuttkontainer (mit Abdeckung) - der sogar geliefert werden könnte. Nur muß Platz sein vor der Bölschestraße 60 - wer könnte fragen ?
Wer das was ?! 
Wir können ja Mittwoch am Grill alles absprechen ! Bis denne gleich !



Icke84 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> für alle Berliner und auch Nichtberliner. Wie letztes Jahr, viel Publikum, Spass und hoffentlich gutes Wetter.
> Mehr Infos folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (8. Mai 2010)

Na Jungs, da war eure Beteiligung aber echt Schwach heute.
Wir waren Anfags nur zu dritt und dann kam noch Patrick, der aber auch kaum gefahren ist.

Also vielleicht kommen ja Morgen wenihstens noch welche. Andi, Schienenersatzverkehr is keine Ausrede. Enweder mitn Regio bis Karlshost und dann in die S3 oder mit der U5 bis Tierpark, von da mit der Tram bis Karlshorst und dann mit der S3 nach Friedrichshagen. Wir lönnen uns auch Magdalenenstr. Treffen, dann nehm ich dich an die Hand 

Ja und Marcin, wusstest doch das Bölschefest is, musste doch nich immer so viel saufen 

Also Morgen will ich wenigstens noch zwei Leute mehr sehen die mitfahren.

Hier noch ein paar Videoschnipsel damit Ihr wiss wie es da aussieht.



Sorry, musste mal nen bisschen Papa spielen


----------



## montfa (8. Mai 2010)

Icke84 schrieb:


> Ja und Marcin, wusstest doch das Bölschefest is, musste doch nich immer so viel saufen



 ja sorry, manchmal darf man aber nich "nein" sagen 
morgen schaff ich es nich - kurs und uni (ich weiss, dass so ist, muss aber trotzdem lernen)


----------



## andis (8. Mai 2010)

Nabend ihr,

das mit dem Papa lass ich diesmal durchgehen. Dass mir das aber nicht nochmal vorkommt.

Morgen bin ich auch mit von der Partie. Etwas nach 1 Uhr werde ich in der Bölschestr. aufschlagen. 

cu


----------



## tinitram (9. Mai 2010)

Ich werd gegen halb 3 versuchen da zu sein - da Kind und Kegel mitkommen ist das aber variabel


----------



## Icke84 (9. Mai 2010)

na dann bis nachher, stefan und ich sind gegen 11:30 da, nico glaube etwas später.


----------



## T.K.O. (9. Mai 2010)

..besten dank nochmal an marcus,nico,stefan und andis..hat sich mal wieder gelohnt und der beifall hat gezeigt-habt ne gute show geboten die beiden tage  ..danke auch ans cafe-für die unterstützung..


----------



## cafe.hdjk (9. Mai 2010)

war echt schön auf der Bölschestraße !

habe einige Bilder hochgeladen !






...  und ihr seid wieder gern gesehen am kommenden Mittwoch, 12.Mai zum Trialieren - wenn ihr  Lust habt.
Es wird auch wieder gekocht > es wird wieder gegrillt !  (so gegen  18 ode 19 Uhr)   Grüße !


ach !  und dann seit ihr eingeladen zum Kietzer Sommer  am 19.6. (wieder so ab Mittag !)  an der Ecke Gartenstraße / Kietz (ca. 12 bis 21 Uhr !)


----------



## andis (9. Mai 2010)

mir hat's auch BESTENS gefallen. Und danke für den technischen Support. Trialen vor einem Fahrradladen kann manchmal recht hilfreich sein. Allerdings musste ich mich erst an die Zuschauer gewöhnen. Am Anfang war ich doch ein wenig aufgeregt. Aber dann...

"gerne wieder" wie es so schön heißt

x


----------



## Eisbein (9. Mai 2010)

coooole bilder jan!

War ein cooles wochenende.
Auch samstag abend war's ganz nett.

Schade, dass das wochenende so schmerzhaft geendet hat aber naja was solls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (12. Mai 2010)

morgen ne herrentagssession mit bisserl bier und spass?!


----------



## andis (12. Mai 2010)

Jein,

ich bin morgen zwar unterwegs (mit Rad und Spass ohne Bier); allerdings in Neukölln mit nem Bekannten, der gerade anfängt zu trialen. Ob dort irgendwas zu holen ist, muss ich erstmal sehen.

sg


----------



## pippi (12. Mai 2010)

ich hätt bock, spandau?


----------



## thesoph (13. Mai 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Schade, dass das wochenende so schmerzhaft geendet hat aber naja was solls.




Wat issn passiert ? Als Jan und ick gegangen sind, habt ihr alle noch recht fit ausgesehen...

Gruß, Theresa


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> ich hätt bock, spandau?


hmmm nu hat sich bei mir doch was ergeben.

Also ist radfahren für heut gestrichen.

@theresa: bin vorn über gefallen. Mit dem Brustkorb auf den aufgestellten Lenker, aber nu ist alles wieder gut.


----------



## pippi (14. Mai 2010)

gibts schon pläne fürs wochenende? ich hätt da einen: TRIALEN   mit andy hab ick ja ne super dufte session und spotfolge am herrentag hingelegt.

ick würd ja mal spandau ins auge werfen. vorschlag 14uhr hinterm center bei den findlingen morgen am 15.5.  jemand lust oder nen anderen vorschlag? regenalternative ist natürlich der club.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andis (14. Mai 2010)

Tach,

morgen mache ich nicht mit. Die Wetterberichte faseln alle was von Regen (zugegeben: letzten Samstag lagen sie daneben). Aber am Sonntag soll's trocken bleiben. Und Spandau klingt sehr gut. Aber auch nur, wenn mir Spandau nicht in's Auge geworfen wird. Die Frau Langstrumpf schwieg sich ja dazu aus, wem sie denn "Spandau ins Auge werfen" will. 

grüße


----------



## cafe.hdjk (15. Mai 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> regenalternative ist natürlich der club.



Hi - wollte nur sagen, im CAFE ist eine deutsch - französische - saharius (mmh - aus der Sahara halt!) Jugendbegegnung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! ... die staunen dann und freuen sich bestimmt auch über euren Besuch !  eventuell sind die in der Töperwerkstatt zum Brunch  oder auch kurzzeitig auf den Bühnen - dann müßt ihr mal kurz fragen ! Viel Spass !


----------



## ITOAOTI (15. Mai 2010)

Ich wär am Sonntag für ne kleine Session zu haben. Wegen der Spotauswahl würde ich völlig auf die Locals vertrauen.

Grüße


----------



## pippi (15. Mai 2010)

also ich mach mich jetzt auf´n weg in club. morgen könnten wir ja im osten bleiben. hätte lust auf herzbergstr/siegfriedstr. da ist eh nur möglich sonntags zu fahren. von da aus kann man ja dann weiter ziehen. nico kennt ja da die spielplätze und gegebenheiten. 14uhr wäre mal wieder mein vorschlag


----------



## ITOAOTI (15. Mai 2010)

Bin dabei. Wo genau treffen wir uns?


----------



## Eisbein (15. Mai 2010)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Wo genau treffen wir uns?


herzbergstr. ecke siegfriedstraße 
Da ist auch ein peugeot autohaus. 

Hoffen wir auf trocknes wetter.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Mai 2010)

morgen im club, falls jemand lust hat.
Ich werde so ab 15Uhr da sein.


----------



## ITOAOTI (18. Mai 2010)

Werd so zwischen 5 und 6 dazustoßen. Hoffe dass um die Uhrzeit noch jemand da ist. Bis dann.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Mai 2010)

sicher das.


----------



## andis (18. Mai 2010)

Nabend,

morgen bin ich nicht am Start. Wie sieht's aber am Pfingstmontag mit ner Spandaurundfahrt aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (18. Mai 2010)

Pfingstmontag wär ich dabei. Ich würde dann so gegen 3 in Berlin  eintrudeln. Ab halb 4 könnte ich dann in Spandau sein. Ich hoffe du kennst dort n paar Spots.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2010)

viel spass. ich kann nicht...


----------



## Icke84 (21. Mai 2010)

Moin Leute,

Stefan und ich wollen heute trialn, wäre jemand dabei?

über nen Ort sind wir uns noch nicht einig. Wir fänden Spandau mal ganz cool, aber nur wenn noch nen paar mehr leute kommen.

Also amcht mal ne Ansage ob Ihr dabei wärt und wo gefahren werden soll.

ich könnte ab ca. 16:30 dabei sein, Stefan schon früher.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Eisbein (21. Mai 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> viel spass. ich kann nicht...


.


----------



## montfa (21. Mai 2010)

ich könnte dabei sein. wo und wann?


----------



## pippi (21. Mai 2010)

andis schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aber am Pfingstmontag mit ner Spandaurundfahrt aus?




ok, montag spandau. pfingstmontag. sagen wir 15uhr hinter den arcaden bei den natursteinen. ich kenn ne geile route wo für jeden was dabei ist.


----------



## Icke84 (21. Mai 2010)

und für die ganz spontanen, heute 16:15 trialn im mauerpark.

wir sind bis jetzt zu dritt.


----------



## montfa (21. Mai 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> ok, montag spandau. pfingstmontag. sagen wir 15uhr hinter den arcaden bei den natursteinen. ich kenn ne geile route wo für jeden was dabei ist.



macht ihr daraus 11uhr, bin ich dabei... oder wollt ihr am sonntag alle saufen gehen?


----------



## pippi (21. Mai 2010)

montfa schrieb:


> ... oder wollt ihr am sonntag alle saufen gehen?



das aus deinem munde, ich erinner mich nur schwer an die letzten gründe warum du nie erschienen bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (22. Mai 2010)

ich auch erinner mich nur schwer an die letzten gründe warum ich nie erschienen bin 

wie siehts also mit montag aus?


----------



## pippi (22. Mai 2010)

ich kann eh nicht früher. ich bleib bei 15uhr. vllt sind ja andere anderer meinung. viel glück


----------



## andis (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr Suffies 

Montag in Spandau um 15 Uhr ist mir auch lieber als 11 Uhr. Wie schaut's denn aber mit den Spandauern selbst aus: keine Zeit, keine Lust?

sg


----------



## montfa (22. Mai 2010)

kein problem. ich gehe dann montag früh alleine fahren. viel spaß euch.


----------



## ITOAOTI (23. Mai 2010)

Dir auch viel Spaß. Ich kann ebenfalls nicht früher. Ich versuche gegen 15 Uhr da zu sein. Könnte aber ne halbe stunde später werden. Ich geh davon aus, dass ihr dann noch an den Steinen seid.

Bis dann. CU


----------



## andis (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wegen des miesen Wetters werde ich nicht nach Spandau fahren und einige andere ebenfalls nicht. Ob überhaupt noch wer dorthin fährt, weiß ich nicht.

Die Spandaurundfahrt fällt also sehr wahrscheinlich ins Wasser 

Aber: Aufgeschoben ist nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (24. Mai 2010)

und fährt dann jetzt eigentlich jemand irgendwo anders. weil das wetter sich ja jetzt doch nochmal anders entschiedne hat wie es aussieht. allerdings ist mir spandau jetzt auch zu weit. irgendwas um den alex würd ich super finden.


----------



## ITOAOTI (24. Mai 2010)

Was nun? Macht mal ne Ansage. Es ist doch nun Bombenwetter.


----------



## ITOAOTI (24. Mai 2010)

Marcus und ich treffen uns nun um 4 an den Steinen am Platz der Vereinten Nationen.


----------



## pippi (25. Mai 2010)

bin ab 15uhr im club


----------



## andis (25. Mai 2010)

Hat irgendwer vor, morgen zu fahren? Wo wäre mir relativ egal. 

sg


----------



## ITOAOTI (25. Mai 2010)

Hab Bock. Wie wärs noch mal mit Friedrichshain? Oder hat jemand nen anderen Vorschlag? Ich war zum Beispiel noch nie im Mauerpark.
Ich würd dann so gegen sechs dazustoßen.


----------



## pippi (25. Mai 2010)

nachdem ich heut 2x am flicken war is mir alles vergangen. ich glaub ich hör auf mit dem sport   also ich wär morgen dabei. mir is egal wo, aber nicht schon wieder mauerpark und schon garnicht erst um 18uhr. kann um 16uhr überall sein. andi mach´n spruch...


----------



## montfa (25. Mai 2010)

hey. mir ist dagegen 18 uhr lieber und auf volkspark friedrichshein hätte ich auch nochmal lust...


----------



## andis (25. Mai 2010)

so ick nochmal,

Schlage Folgendes vor: Frau Langstrumpf und ich und DU(?) treffen uns um 16 Uhr am Anton Saefkow Platz und nehmen auf dem Weg zur Oderbruchkippe alles mit, was uns vor die Räder kommt. Von dort läßt es sich dann recht zügig zum Volkspark rollen, wo wir dann zwischen 18.30 und 19 Uhr (ihr kommt sowieso nicht pünktlich um 18 Uhr ) auf die anderen stoßen. Klingt nach nem verdammt guten Plan.

(Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen und beachten Sie bitte auch die örtlichen Lautsprecherdurchsagen. Danke)


----------



## montfa (25. Mai 2010)

ok, ich bin dann um 18uhr am bachlauf und warte auf euch. gn8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (26. Mai 2010)

andis schrieb:


> so ick nochmal,
> 
> Schlage Folgendes vor: Frau Langstrumpf und ich



wer bitte soll denn frau langstrumpf sein???? ich glaubs ja nicht. da wird hier gelästert wenn man nicht aufpasst. na warte mein lieber cANDIS-zucker... komm du mir mal von dem stein wieder runter....


----------



## cafe.hdjk (27. Mai 2010)

Wir wollten uns mal melden mit einer kleinen ERINNERUNG ! für Samstag,  19.6. -  Kietzer Sommer  ab 12 bis 21 Uhr ! - einer wollte doch ein Plakat machen ???!!!!!








ihr seid eingeladen zum Kietzer Sommer  am 19.6. (wieder so ab Mittag !)  an der Ecke Gartenstraße / Kietz (ca. 12 bis 21 Uhr !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich will mich bald mal um den Container und die Paletten kümmern !  ahoi und gruß


----------



## Eisbein (27. Mai 2010)

ouch...

Da bin ich in hannover und hab nen auftrag...

Naja man kann ja nicht alles mitnehmen.


----------



## Icke84 (28. Mai 2010)

ja ich setz mich heute mal ans plakat.

ist heute noch jemand da? würde gerne trialn gehn.
hätte so ab 16:30uhr zeit.

Marcus


----------



## montfa (28. Mai 2010)

mein vorschlag: 17:30, lichtenberg.  ok?


----------



## pippi (28. Mai 2010)

cafe.hdjk schrieb:


> Wir wollten uns mal melden mit einer kleinen ERINNERUNG ! für Samstag,  19.6. -  Kietzer Sommer  ab 12 bis 21 Uhr !



da wär ich schon mal dabei. bin aber auf abruf.

zum thema heute: trialen im regen.  wär ich dabei. dann kann ich schon mal für sonntag üben 


zum thema sonntag: THALHEIM:  wir treffen uns am sonntag um 5.30uhr  adlergestell ecke wassersportallee auf dem parkplatz neben der total tanke. beschwerden wegen der uhrzeit bitte direkt an mich...


----------



## montfa (28. Mai 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> (...)trialen im regen.  wär ich dabei. dann kann ich schon mal für sonntag üben


 
soll's am sonntag regnen? 



pippi schrieb:


> zum thema sonntag: THALHEIM:  wir treffen uns am sonntag um 5.30uhr  adlergestell ecke wassersportallee auf dem parkplatz neben der total tanke. beschwerden wegen der uhrzeit bitte direkt an mich...



mir passt es besser. danke erstmal 



pippi schrieb:


> zum thema heute: (...) wär ich dabei.



wo? wann? wollt ihr nochmal die tour in lichtenberg fahren? siegfriedstr. ecke herzbergstr. und dann weiter? passt euch 17:30 oder ist es zu spät?


----------



## tinitram (28. Mai 2010)

montfa schrieb:


> mein vorschlag: 17:30, lichtenberg.  ok?








 gute idee


----------



## montfa (28. Mai 2010)

ok, also es steht fest: heute, 17:30, herzbergstr. ecke siegfriedstr.  icke, ich und wahrscheinlich auch pippi sind dabei. alle anderen sind herzlich eingeladen. mfg

EDIT: @tinitram: komm doch vorbei, siegfriedstr. ist auch in lichtenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (28. Mai 2010)

morgen am 29.5.10 übrigens 12uhr in spandau hinter den arcaden. ich hab icke84 im gepäck und der montfa is auch da.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. Mai 2010)

VERDAMMT! Wieso muss denn sowas um 21.24h am VORTAG erst gepostet werden... ALLE SPANDAUER MACHEN HEUTE WAS ANDERES (Ich weiß, schlechte Idee bei dem Wetter!


----------



## Icke84 (29. Mai 2010)

ja das war eher spontan, echt schade das ihr nicht dabei wart.

sind zu dritt gewesen und es war ne echt coole tour. warenv on 12-18uhr unterwegs. Denke dieses Jahr werden wir nochmal rumkommen, oder stefan?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. Mai 2010)

Ja, hab euch sogar gesehen.


----------



## pippi (29. Mai 2010)

Icke84 schrieb:


> Denke dieses Jahr werden wir nochmal rumkommen, oder stefan?



na logo, sind ja noch´n paar sachen offen   man ich ärger mich. so viel gefilmt und doch nicht alles geschafft. nächste mal, aber dann mit den spandauern, gaaaanz großes kino


----------



## Eisbein (30. Mai 2010)

nächstes mal komm ich dann auch mit! dann mitm neuen rad und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (31. Mai 2010)

ok. so dass niemand sich später beschwert, dass sooooo spät gepostet wurde, fange ich schon an. laut wettervorhersage sollen es 15° sein und es wird regnen - das kommt mir bekannt vor, darauf hätte ich eigentlich lust.  also: wo wollen wir uns treffen? wer wäre dabei? um wie viel uhr? 

sowohl eure vorschläge zu einem treffpunkt als auch nennung formlos hier im thread bis spätestens morgen 21:23 

mfg
euer montfa


----------



## Eisbein (31. Mai 2010)

ich hab noch den gaul in der garage zu stehen und da ich nur bis 11Uhr arbeiten muss wäre ich dabei.

Da es regnet, wäre ich für den club.
So ab 14/15uhr?!


----------



## ITOAOTI (31. Mai 2010)

Wär dabei. Hoffen wir mal, dass es richtig schifft, so dass es sich lohnt in den club zu fahren. Würde dann so gegen sechs dazustoßen. CU


----------



## montfa (31. Mai 2010)

hab auch an 17:30 - 18:00 gedacht. cafe kling nicht schlecht, war schon lange nicht mehr da. aber vielleicht hat jemand eine bessere idee? 




EDIT: hab noch so was gefunden: www.biketrial.org . und da gibt es paar sachen die euch interessieren könnten:
resultate der ODM 2010, bildergalerie cottbus, bildergalerie thalheim, ausschreibung flöha 13.06.2010

gn8 (nochmal)


----------



## Icke84 (1. Juni 2010)

so, also hier das Plakat für den Kietzer Sommer.

mir ist gerade aufgefallen das der ort nicht drauf steht. Notwendig? was denkt ihr?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. Juni 2010)

montfa schrieb:


> ok. so dass niemand sich später beschwert, dass sooooo spät gepostet wurde, fange ich schon an. laut wettervorhersage sollen es 15° sein und es wird regnen - das kommt mir bekannt vor, darauf hätte ich eigentlich lust.  also: wo wollen wir uns treffen? wer wäre dabei? um wie viel uhr?
> 
> sowohl eure vorschläge zu einem treffpunkt als auch nennung formlos hier im thread bis spätestens morgen 21:23
> 
> ...



Datum? Heute???! Heute könnte ich sogar... Sagt mit wo ich überdachterweise hin soll!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. Juni 2010)

Icke84 schrieb:


> so, also hier das Plakat für den Kietzer Sommer.
> 
> mir ist gerade aufgefallen das der ort nicht drauf steht. Notwendig? was denkt ihr?



Ja! Ort ist notwendig...


----------



## T.K.O. (1. Juni 2010)

..hat noch jemand nen kurzen rahmen irgendwo auf halde liegen?..wenn ja,dann mal melden bittschön..


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juni 2010)

T.K.O. schrieb:


> ..hat noch jemand nen kurzen rahmen irgendwo auf halde liegen?..wenn ja,dann mal melden bittschön..


bt 6.0 short: 1065 - 375 - +40(oder 45 weis es nicht mehr genau)

angelo, heute in der Selebinderstr. 54 in Berlin Köpenik.

Ist der club. ich bin ab 16 uhr (ca.....) dort


----------



## T.K.O. (1. Juni 2010)

..ey nico..meinte nen schönen rahmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (1. Juni 2010)

ojeee... jetzt hab ich mehr chaos verursacht, als ich geplant hab. ich meinte MITTWOCH. wo wollen wir uns am MITTWOCH treffen? wer wäre am MITTWOCH dabei? heute kann ich leider nicht. mfg


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. Juni 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bt 6.0 short: 1065 - 375 - +40(oder 45 weis es nicht mehr genau)
> 
> angelo, heute in der Selebinderstr. 54 in Berlin Köpenik.
> 
> Ist der club. ich bin ab 16 uhr (ca.....) dort



Sorry, mir ist doch die Arbeit dazwischengekommen... und nach den Posts von montfa konnte ich erahnen, dass NICHT HEUTE gemeint war, wenn er bis HEUTE abend die Antworten haben will. Wir müssen mal Handynummern per PN austauschen für sowas. 
Verdammte Axt, aber auch! Ich hoffe du bist nicht nur meinetwegen hingefahren.


----------



## pippi (1. Juni 2010)

jetzt bin ich selber verwirrt.... also ich muss noch putzen. wenn ich es schaffe stoß ich auch abends dazu. ansonsten soll ja ab DO. der sommer mal vorbei schauen


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juni 2010)

najo, ich war jetzt bisserl alleine fahren im club. aber ich komme morgen auch noch mal vorbei.
dann aber auch erst später.
so ab 17uhr.


----------



## Icke84 (1. Juni 2010)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Ja! Ort ist notwendig...



Köpenick, einfach mal googeln  hatte irgendwie keine lust jetzt nochma was zu ändern 

ich wäre donnerstag dabei und oh wunder, sogar gerne ab 12uhr  ich hab mir mal frei genommen.

Marcus


----------



## ITOAOTI (2. Juni 2010)

Da ich heute wie gewoht erst ab sechs kann, solltet ihr über den spot entscheiden. Ich komm dann dazu. Bis denne.


----------



## montfa (2. Juni 2010)

keine vorschläge? ok, ich komm dann zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 im club an. gruß


----------



## Eisbein (2. Juni 2010)

club war doch gestern schon fest?!

Evtl. noch B.Park weil das wetter ja ganz gut ist.


----------



## cafe.hdjk (2. Juni 2010)

*ein sehr schönes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Plakat lädt ein !*






am Samatg, den 19.6. ab ca. 12 Uhr beim KIETZER SOMMER http://www.kietzersommer.de/
(Nähe FLUSSBAD - Kietz / Gartenstraße)- mitmachen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (2. Juni 2010)

es musste nicht genäht werden! 
na dann... bis zum nächsten mal...


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juni 2010)

montfa schrieb:


> es musste nicht genäht werden!
> na dann... bis zum nächsten mal...


na das klingt gut.

Also gut besserung dir!


----------



## Icke84 (3. Juni 2010)

was steht heute an und was hat marcin denn jetzt angestellt? 

ich wäre heute eigentlich den ganzen tag fahrbereit 


gruß
Marcus


----------



## montfa (3. Juni 2010)

kamel vorbau + stirn =


----------



## pippi (3. Juni 2010)

auf dem bild sieht es so harmlos aus.  haste dich etwa gekratzt??? gute besserung, fährste heut   spaaaassss


----------



## tinitram (3. Juni 2010)

18:00 bästlein platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andis (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr,

wie stehts denn mit ner Fahrt in den Mauerpark? War(en) schon lange nicht mehr da. Schlage vor: Sonntag 13.30 Uhr hinten am Tümpel. Na?

grütze


----------



## ITOAOTI (4. Juni 2010)

Bin dabei.


----------



## pippi (4. Juni 2010)

ich auch   werde wohl threadless fahren müssen.  oder auch chainless, sucht euch was aus. is ja zum kotzen....


----------



## ITOAOTI (4. Juni 2010)

Ich werd jetzt noch ein bisserl am Platz der Vereinten Nationen/Volkapark Friedrichshain fahren gehen. Falls noch jemand Bock hat, kommt vorbei. Cheers


----------



## andis (7. Juni 2010)

Tach,

für den Mittwoch war mit ITOAUTITI  die Oderbruchkippe angedacht. Ich kann da doch nur bis 17.30 Uhr, was etwas ungünstig ist. Müssen wir das wohl mal wieder verschieben. Soll eh heiß werden.

sg


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juni 2010)

ich kann erst wieder ab nächster woche mit einsteigen. diese woche ist basteln angesagt.


----------



## ITOAOTI (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn das so ist, dann möchte ich hiermit bekannt geben, dass ich ab halb 7 etwa am Bachlauf im Park Friedrichshain sein werde.


----------



## ITOAOTI (7. Juni 2010)

Ich meinte natürlich Mittwoch 09. Juni.


----------



## montfa (7. Juni 2010)

hallo ihr alle. ich werde mich dem mann mit dem ein bisschen verwirrenden nick anschließen und komme dann auch gegen halb sieben zum bachlauf. ich meine auch mittwoch, 9 juni.


----------



## cafe.hdjk (8. Juni 2010)

Hi !  ich wollte nur mal informieren, daß ab sofort das *CAFE auch am Sonntag* zusätzlich offen hat !  auch wegen der WM.
*Immer ab 14 Uhr ! *er gibt *Eis und kalte Getränke !*  Abends kann man sich was grillen ! *... und Fußball auf ´ner großen Leinwand     Grüße !*

.... und wer ist nächsten Samstag dabei ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    Ich hoffe, ihr habt richtig Lust !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (10. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute,

ick will Morgen (Freitag 11.Juni) trialn. Patrick wäre auch dabei. Der ausm Cafe. Hat jemand nen vorschlag wo?

Ich wäre so ab 16:30 bereit. jaja ich weiß, bei 30°C trialn, hab aber lust und zeit.

Marcus


----------



## T.K.O. (10. Juni 2010)

..na dann schnall dir aber auch nen kasten wasser aufm rücken ..bei der temperatur trialn..tz tz tz..entspann dich doch och mal herr marcus...he he-weest ja wie ich des meine..


----------



## montfa (10. Juni 2010)

ich wäre dabei. schriebt mal wo ich hin soll...


----------



## Icke84 (10. Juni 2010)

also Morgen ab 16:30 kauldorf Nord. da an den weißen steinen nahe ubhf kaulsdorf nord.

bis jetzt dabei nico, patrick ich und marcin auch wa? bis dann


----------



## montfa (11. Juni 2010)

ja, bin dabei... gn8


----------



## Eisbein (11. Juni 2010)

cool.

Wenn uns zu warm wird können wir ja dann mal ein Eis'ken holen


----------



## pippi (12. Juni 2010)

so kinnas, bike is wieder janz. muss aber erst alles wieder eingetrialt werden. dies würde ich evntl morgen machen im club. weiß ja nicht wie´s wetter werden soll. werd also zeitig dort aufschlagen. falls jemand lust und zeit oder einen anderen vorschlag hat....


----------



## montfa (12. Juni 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> so kinnas, bike is wieder janz. muss aber erst alles wieder eingetrialt werden. dies würde ich evntl morgen machen im club. weiß ja nicht wie´s wetter werden soll. werd also zeitig dort aufschlagen. falls jemand lust und zeit oder einen anderen vorschlag hat....



bedeutet das, dass du nach flöha nicht fahren willst?

morgen solls nicht regnen. und endlich auch keine hitze - 19°C. wollen wir dann schon um 11 uhr anfangen?


----------



## pippi (12. Juni 2010)

watt -19C°?????   nee flöha muss leider ausfallen.  von mir aus können wir uns gerne 11uhr im club treffen.oder woanders???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (12. Juni 2010)

-19°C wäre schon. der sommer war schon bisschen zu lang  ich hab nach flöha gefragt, weil ITOAOTI wissen wollte, ob wir da sein werden.

und vielleicht werden wir was neues ausprobieren? gibt es noch in berlin interessante spots, die ich nicht kenne?


----------



## pippi (12. Juni 2010)

ja mariendorf zB. is aber zu zweit vllt nen bissel doof. so viel is da auch nicht. ausserdem bin ich auf berietschaft. kann also sein das ich dich evntl alleine lassen muss.und evntl. wollte ich......  man mach doch mal dein icq an....


----------



## montfa (12. Juni 2010)

ok. also 11uhr im club.


----------



## Eisbein (12. Juni 2010)

vll. komm ich auch. Muss ich aber noch sehen...


----------



## YaKooZa (15. Juni 2010)

Seid ihr leutz auch ab und zu mal im FEZ?


----------



## Icke84 (15. Juni 2010)

also die letzte Zeit waren glaube kaum noch leute im FEZ. früher is ne kleine gruppe da oft gefahren. meist fahren jetzt täglich welche im HDJK in köpenick.


für alle: stefan, patrick und ich fahren heute im victoriapark. ich bin ab 18uhr dabei. weiß nicht ab wann stefan und patrick da sind.

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (15. Juni 2010)

ahja. hab seit 30h nicht geschlafen und werde mich jetzt kurz hinlegen. wenn ich es schaffe, vor 17uhr aufzustehen, stoße ich dann dazu.

ansonsten wollte ich euch wegen morgen ansprechen. habt ihr lust auf mauerpark und umgebung, so ab 17:30? mfg


----------



## cafe.hdjk (15. Juni 2010)

Hi !   ich bin bis´l nervös und aufgeregt wegen dem Kietzer - Sommer  !!!  



am Freitag können wir also Paletten holen   und auch ein Container von G&L wird gesponsert ! es klappt ! (wahrscheinlich nur ein offener > müßen wir umdrehen !)

ABER ich brauche HILFE beim Einladen der Paletten und auspacken im Kietz !!  und all dem geräume und getue!  
ich hoffe nur, es kommen wirklich welche dazu und der Aufwand lohnt sich auch !! 
Also am Freitag wahrscheinlich! um 16 Uhr bei Grubitz und Leitloff auf dem Hof  MITMACHEN & HELFEN bitte !  (16 Uhr habe ich vorgeschlagen ! > hoffe, es geht !)
Adresse: Fürstenwalder Damm 369, 12587 Berlin  > und dann im Kietz !

bis denne ! ahoi !

ach !  noch ´ne Frage !  sollen Kinderräder mitgenommen werden ?  hätte nur Sinn, wenn Melli und Jule auch Lust hätten und aufpassen und gucken!

und samstag ab 12 Uhr beim KIETZER SOMMER http://www.kietzersommer.de/
(Nähe FLUSSBAD - Kietz / Gartenstraße)


----------



## Eisbein (15. Juni 2010)

hach ick wünsch euch viel spass!

Ist sonntag auch noch was?


----------



## cafe.hdjk (15. Juni 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hach ick wünsch euch viel spass!
> 
> Ist sonntag auch noch was?




neeee ! SONNTAG ist aber CAFE offen mit Eis und WM gucken und  lustig !


----------



## ITOAOTI (15. Juni 2010)

Ich werd morgen (Mittwoch) fahren gehen. Wenn keiner was besseres vorschlägt, werde ich wohl gegen sechs im Friedrichshain am Bachlauf aufschlagen.

Grüße


----------



## pippi (15. Juni 2010)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Wenn keiner was besseres vorschlägt...



du schnarchnase, montfa hat doch gefragt wegen mauerpark. erst lesen, dann schreiben. hätte auf beides keine lust  was machen wa denn nu????


----------



## montfa (16. Juni 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> hätte auf beides keine lust



dann schlag was vor. mir fällt leider nix ein... und ich bin flexibel...

EDIT: kleistpark?


----------



## ITOAOTI (16. Juni 2010)

Von mir aus Kleistpark. Weiß zwar nicht wie ich dort hinkomme, aber es ist ja nicht so, dass man sich in Berlin verirren könnte


----------



## Icke84 (16. Juni 2010)

cafe.hdjk schrieb:


> Hi !   ich bin bis´l nervös und aufgeregt wegen dem Kietzer - Sommer  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Melli und Jule würden gerne, aber die müssen arbeiten.
Also wohl eher keine Kinderräder.
Wir haben ja nen paar 20"er da


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2010)

hahaha sehr gut marcus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (16. Juni 2010)

eh. ok, nach langen und schweren verhandlungen haben wir uns darüber geeinigt, dass wir uns um 18uhr am anton-saefkow-platz treffen. [hier die karte für autofahrer; parkplatz ist kostenlos]. später werden wir noch in dem namenslosen park nördlich von dem treffpunkt versuchen, ein paar steine kaputt zu machen. bis dann.


----------



## pippi (16. Juni 2010)

wie siehst denn hiermit aus: 52.521047,13.545519 ???
eisbein hat erwähnt das der brunnen jetzt wieder...ach was erzähl ich euch das, ihr kennt den spot ja eh nicht. also da hätt ich lust drauf. von da aus kann man noch weiter reisen. nichts großes, aber auch nichts kleines. eben was gemühtliches für inne woche. treffpunkt 18uhr !!! ???


----------



## montfa (16. Juni 2010)

wie ich sehe, sind die verhandlungen immer noch nicht zu ende. ok, ich komm dann zu 52.521047, 13.545519 um 18uhr  hab lust auf was neues.


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2010)

also wenn kein packet kommt bin ich schon mal mit dem MTB dabei und der kamera. evtl. nehm ich auch das trialrad mit, wenn bis dahin noch alle teile dran sind  

Aber marcin, wehe du machst den neuen brunnen kaputt 

Achja bringt vll. ein 2. paar socken mit. der brunnen ist gut gefüllt mit (noch) sauberen wasser


----------



## montfa (16. Juni 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Aber marcin, wehe du machst den neuen brunnen kaputt



ich versprech, vorsichtig zu sein 



Eisbein schrieb:


> Achja bringt vll. ein 2. paar socken mit. der brunnen ist gut gefüllt mit (noch) sauberen wasser



was soll ich bitte mit dem zweiten paar socken, wenn die schuhe schon naß sind? 

bis dann.


----------



## cafe.hdjk (17. Juni 2010)

Letzte Erinnerung  



am Freitag um 16 Uhr Paletten holen 
Fürstenwalder Damm 369, 12587 Berlin  > und dann im Kietz !

am samstag ab 12 Uhr beim KIETZER SOMMER http://www.kietzersommer.de/
(Nähe FLUSSBAD - Kietz / Gartenstraße)

bis denne !    ahoi


----------



## ITOAOTI (20. Juni 2010)

Ich fang schon mal früh an: Mittwoch fahren? Vielleicht kann sich ja noch jemand an den Görlitzer Park erinnern. Ich weiß nicht, wie es dort momentan aussieht, aber man könnte ja mal wieder vorbeischauen. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand was besseres. Ich bin etwa ab 6 verfügbar.


----------



## Eisbein (20. Juni 2010)

ich muss bis 20uhr schaffen und dann fix zu freunden i.wo fußball schauen. Die deutschen spielen um 20:30...

Außerdem hab ich noch kein bike.


----------



## ITOAOTI (21. Juni 2010)

Natürlich, Ich hab ja das Spiel am Mittwoch total vergessen. OK  Mittwoch fällt für mich dann wohl Trial aus. Dann werde ich wohl lieber morgen fahren. Jemand Interesse? Andi, gibt es dich eigentlich noch? Marcin, ist dein Auto wieder fit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andis (22. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre heute in den Mauerpark und bin gegen 18 Uhr hinten am Tümpel. Fahre aber schon früher los. Falls wer Lust hat: melden.


----------



## pippi (22. Juni 2010)

andis du faule socke. wo war dein auftritt beim kietzer sommer?


----------



## montfa (22. Juni 2010)

achso ja:

1. auto - tot. 
2. ich - ausgebucht. 
3. fahrrad - bis morgen in der werkstatt. neuer steuersatz muss wohl von nem profi mithilfe richtigen werkzeug eigebaut werden. bin selbst profi, hab aber kein werkzeug. 
4. mittwoch - DAS spiel.

dann schlage ich donnerstag vor, wenn jemand lust hat


----------



## pippi (22. Juni 2010)

ha wie lustig: bezieht sich das "spiel" auf fussball oder auf deinen nicht richtig eingabauten steuersatz vom profi was du am mittwoch feststellen wirst???  ja ich weiß, ich muss ganz leise sein, wer zuletzt lacht bla bla bla...   nabe ist in arbeit...


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2010)

garantie? oder dann endlich ne steckritzel nabe?


----------



## cafe.hdjk (23. Juni 2010)

na - dit war ja doch toll beim Kietzer Sommer:




Habe ein paar Fotos hochgeladen ! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/173849

... und allet hat geklappt - toll !

... und nextes Event ist Dienstag, den 6.7. bei der school`s out party im CAFE / HdJK

bis bald !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (23. Juni 2010)

ich hab das gefühl das ihr die termine deckungsgleich mit meinem kalender legt...


----------



## Icke84 (23. Juni 2010)

ja nico, is alles geplant, damit wir nicht immer mit dir fahren müssen


----------



## andis (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr,

wie schaut's denn nun morgen mit ner Partie Trial aus? Martin willst du immer noch fahren. Wenn ja, wo? Und der Rest vom Schützenfest?

xsgx


----------



## montfa (23. Juni 2010)

ja, aber nicht zu weit: muss mit der ubahn fahren  etwas in f-hain?


----------



## ITOAOTI (23. Juni 2010)

Ich kann leider nicht.
Andi, ich war am gestern noch am Mauerpark, aber du warst nicht mehr da. Du hast dich aber schnell verdrückt. Ich war kurz vor sieben da. 
Bin dann noch die Getto-Runde abgefahren.


----------



## tinitram (23. Juni 2010)

morgen abend ab 7 wollt ich zum teute. 
fabian will auch vorbeischauen ... eventuell ...


----------



## andis (23. Juni 2010)

Nabend,

ich schlage vor: montfa und ich treffen uns um 16.30 Uhr am Alex (vor Saturn, super mit der U5 zu erreichen) und drehen dann ne Runde über Alex, Schlossplatz und son paar Kleinigkeiten zwischendurch. Um 19 Uhr trudeln wir dann auch auf'm Teuteburger Platz ein und lassen den Tag mit tinitram und anderen(?) ausklingen (von dort ist es auch nicht weit zurück zum Alex bzw. der U5). Na wie hört sich das an? 


@ititototapsi: das mit dem Mauerpark versuchen wir an einem anderen Tag nochmal, gelle.


----------



## Eisbein (23. Juni 2010)

cafe.hdjk schrieb:


> na - dit war ja doch toll beim Kietzer Sommer:
> 
> 
> Habe ein paar Fotos hochgeladen ! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/173849
> ...



bilder sehen gut aus, schade das ich nicht dabei war.

Solangsam kann die drecks post mal ausm arsch kommen, ich will noch trialen bevor der sommer vorbei ist...


----------



## ITOAOTI (24. Juni 2010)

Heist das jetzt, dass du nicht mehr fahren willst, bis dein rahmen da ist?


----------



## Eisbein (24. Juni 2010)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Heist das jetzt, dass du nicht mehr fahren willst, bis dein rahmen da ist?


mach aus dem wollen ein können und dann weist du bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafe.hdjk (24. Juni 2010)

hier mal die Flyer für Dienstag, den 6.7. ab 15 Uhr bis 22 Uhr
> also später kommen lohnt auch noch !  









bis´l bauen vorher und rucken und rücken ???  Lust ???


----------



## montfa (24. Juni 2010)

cafe.hdjk schrieb:


> hier mal die Flyer für Dienstag, den 6.7. ab 15 Uhr bis 22 Uhr
> > also später kommen lohnt auch noch !



aller guten dinge sind drei... diesmal bin ich dabei! 



andis schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich schlage vor: montfa und ich treffen uns um 16.30 Uhr am Alex (vor Saturn, super mit der U5 zu erreichen) und drehen dann ne Runde über Alex, Schlossplatz und son paar Kleinigkeiten zwischendurch. Um 19 Uhr trudeln wir dann auch auf'm Teuteburger Platz ein und lassen den Tag mit tinitram und anderen(?) ausklingen (von dort ist es auch nicht weit zurück zum Alex bzw. der U5). Na wie hört sich das an?



das hört sich gut an. an alle anderen, die vorbeischauen wollen: wir treffen uns um 17uhr!


----------



## montfa (25. Juni 2010)

moin. heute um 16:30 treffen wir (ich, andis, patrick) uns am anton-saefkow-platz. zuerst machen wir den kinderspielplatz unsicher, danach wollen wir die steine an der oderbruchkippe kaputt machen. wer interesse daran hat, sich uns anzuschließen, kommt zu dem treffpunkt. funANYONE!?


----------



## montfa (26. Juni 2010)

und heute?


----------



## zoowaerter (26. Juni 2010)

ich wär dabei, aber erst etwas später. (montfa: ich weiß meinen namen wieder - ich bin der vom teuteburger)


----------



## andis (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Johannes und ich treffen uns um 17 Uhr und wollen dann zur Oderbruchkippe.


----------



## montfa (26. Juni 2010)

andis schrieb:


> Johannes und ich treffen uns um 17 Uhr und wollen dann zur Oderbruchkippe.



ok, bin um 17 da. zoowaerter, kommst du auch dahin?


----------



## zoowaerter (26. Juni 2010)

montfa schrieb:


> ok, bin um 17 da. zoowaerter, kommst du auch dahin?



ja, bis später


----------



## montfa (27. Juni 2010)

wenn jemand am sonntag nach dem spiel noch in der lage ist, gleichgewicht aufm fahrrad (oder im allgemeinen) zu halten, der meldet sich bitte gegen 7 uhr am bachlauf im volkspark. ich, andis und johannes sind dabei. mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (29. Juni 2010)

Wie siehts aus? Um 7 am Bachlauf im Volkspark Friedrichshain? Da ist Schatten und Wasser, sollte also nicht so unerträglich warm sein. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dort.

Grüße


----------



## montfa (29. Juni 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## montfa (30. Juni 2010)

und ja... mittwoch, 7 uhr. erstmal volkspark, dann platz der vereinten nationen. 2 vereinte nationen werden da vetreten  (ich und ITOAOTI) wer noch lust hat...


----------



## pippi (1. Juli 2010)

alter was hat euch denn gestochen. das macht ihr doch alle mit absicht. erst muss man euch regelrecht drängeln zum trialen und jetzt wo die pippi heulend mit kaputtem bike zu hause sitzt seit ihr jeden tag am trainieren. hoffe meine nabe trudelt nächste woche mal ein.mal schaun ob ich überhaupt noch auf dem hinterrad hüpfen kann    ich werd mir jetzt erstma nen paar skills von den profis abgucken...


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> alter was hat euch denn gestochen. das macht ihr doch alle mit absicht. erst muss man euch regelrecht drängeln zum trialen und jetzt wo die pippi heulend mit kaputtem bike zu hause sitzt seit ihr jeden tag am trainieren. hoffe meine nabe trudelt nächste woche mal ein.mal schaun ob ich überhaupt noch auf dem hinterrad hüpfen kann    ich werd mir jetzt erstma nen paar skills von den profis abgucken...


mir gehts doch genau so, nur das ich schon länger warte als du.
aber nun tut sich endlich was. vll wird es ja nächste woche was.

Ich fang schon an das mtb zu vergewaltigen...


----------



## BlueJack (1. Juli 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich fang schon an das mtb zu vergewaltigen...



Ach deswegen willste dir nen neues MTB kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. Juli 2010)

auch


----------



## cafe.hdjk (5. Juli 2010)

ab 15 Uhr könnt ihr kommen !
markus und stephan und montfa kommen och !
wer noch ?

es wird gegrillt und für euch ist was dabei !   






gruß


----------



## Eisbein (5. Juli 2010)

ich muss mal wieder absagen. 1. kein rad 2. muss ich morgen nachmittag zum flughafen tempelhof...


----------



## montfa (6. Juli 2010)

an alle, die noch keinen plan für heute abend haben: so gegen 7 wollen wir im club auftauchen (ITOTOAUTO und ich, Icke denkt noch drüber nach, Patrick wurde informiert). also kommt reichlich vorbei!


----------



## montfa (7. Juli 2010)

so, für ITOAOTOAUTO und alle anderen, die den typen noch nicht kennen:

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN! JOSH BENDER!

das berühmte 18m drop: [background-geschichte dazu: 2001 erster versuch -> verletzung. 2002 -> 4 versuche, keins davon gestanden ]
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=Oz9WkoEi7Rw

noch etwas:
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=I6J-ezXnfko

was mit seiner karriere passiert ist:
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=ODxtkz1OAw8&feature=related

leider konnte ich das video mit den frontflip-drops nicht finden. sorry


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juli 2010)

martin ich kenn den


----------



## montfa (9. Juli 2010)

wie sieht's denn heute aus? hat jemand bock?


----------



## pippi (9. Juli 2010)

ja ich


----------



## montfa (9. Juli 2010)

und hat jemand bock und rad?


----------



## Eisbein (9. Juli 2010)

rad liegt beim zoll.

Da gibts fetten trouble. Das wird sich also noch hinziehen bei mir. Ich glaub ich besorg mir mal was für den übegang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (10. Juli 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> rad liegt beim zoll. Da gibts fetten trouble. Das wird sich also noch hinziehen bei mir.



hää, ich kapiere es nicht. wo liegt das problem? wieso kannste einfach nicht zum zollamt gehen und das rad abholen, wenn du weisst, dass es da liegt. anyway... ich drück dir die daumen, dass es gleich kommt. oder isses schon gekommen?


edit: will jemand heute fahren?


----------



## Eisbein (10. Juli 2010)

es gibt unstimmigkeiten wegen dem rechnungs betrag. Muss jetzt offiziell dazu stellung nehmen...


----------



## montfa (11. Juli 2010)

heute um 18uhr am grünen pfeil >>hier<<


----------



## tinitram (11. Juli 2010)

um 18:00 sind noch 35°C... 

Wie wärs mit 20:00? Da wird dann auch das Wasser abgestellt.


----------



## montfa (11. Juli 2010)

ja. um 20 uhr werden wir auch immer noch fahren. bachlauf ist im schatten und dank dem fließendem wasser ist es ein bißchen kühler.


----------



## Haeschenhuepf (11. Juli 2010)

Ich sehe euch am grünen pfeil um 18:00
Ich freue mich!
Martin


----------



## ITOAOTI (13. Juli 2010)

Marcin, wie siehts aus? Hast du Bock zu fahren? Du wolltest doch nach Kaulsdorf, oder? Gibt es da noch etwas anderes, außer diese weißen Steine. Wenn nicht, dann fänd ich es ein wenig öde. Alternativen?


----------



## andis (13. Juli 2010)

Ich will auch fahren. Aber nicht so weit weg. War Ito schon mal auf der Oderbruchkippe? Ich glaube nicht. Wir sind ja kurz vorher hängengeblieben.
Wie schaut's damit aus? Oder vom Frankfurter Tor aus in Richtung Görlitzer Park?

?x?


----------



## montfa (13. Juli 2010)

hey. ja, ich will fahren. würde auch gerne vom frankfurter tor richtung görlitzer park fahren, da war ich noch nicht. auf oderbruchkippe hab ich heute keine lust - die steine sind glatt sogar wenn es trocken ist. und heute soll es endlich mal regnen... was machen wir dann? 6:30 uhr frankfurter tor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (13. Juli 2010)

Geht klar. Bis denne.


----------



## andis (13. Juli 2010)

Schöööön,

dann bis 18.30 Uhr am Frankfurter Tor. Ich bin auf der Süd-West-Seite bzw. diagonal gegenüber Humana.

sg


----------



## pippi (13. Juli 2010)

so ihr vielfahrer... meine nabe ist im anmarsch. ich sollte also bis zum WE wieder am start sein und wehe ihr habt dann keine lust mehr .....


----------



## montfa (13. Juli 2010)

keine angst, am wochenende werden wir auch lust haben! wir freuen uns schon auf deine auferstehung 

morgen treffen wir uns an der oderbruchkippe. hier die KARTE und die legende dazu: A - parkplatz (groß und gebührenfrei), B - die vielen steine.


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juli 2010)

bertie wird uns am wochenende beehren.

Ich rechne ehrlichgesagt nicht mir einem trialrad. evtl. komm ich mitm mtb zum spielen vorbei, wobei das auch schon gerissen ist...

Da fällts mir grade ein, hat noch jemand ne günstige hinterradnabe mit scheibenaufnahme und freilauf zu liegen?


----------



## andis (14. Juli 2010)

Wir treffen uns wieder gegen 18.30 Uhr oben auf der Kippe bei den Steinen, gelle.

x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (14. Juli 2010)

Wie abgesprochen. Bis denne.
@ Eisbein: Wann will BErtie denn kommen? Isser Sonntag noch da?


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juli 2010)

jo, er wollte wohl samstag kommen und dann sonntag wieder heim.


----------



## ITOAOTI (14. Juli 2010)

Cool, dann können wir mal zusammen fahren. Is bertie eigentlich hier im Forum?
Ich komm schon am Sonntag wieder zurück. Schreibt einfach rein, wenn ihr fahrt, dann komm ich mit.


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juli 2010)

jo, er ist als bertieee unterwegs.


----------



## montfa (16. Juli 2010)

jungs? wie siehts aus? fahren wir morgen? 

pippi, ist deine nabe da? eisbein, um wieviel uhr kommt der bertieee vorbei? andis, haeschenhuepf - seit ihr auch dabei?

gruß


----------



## bertieeee (16. Juli 2010)

hi,

also ich bin morgen so gegen ca 1400-1500  da. montfa dann überlege dir mal wo wir fahren und schreibe mir mal den treffpunkt bitte.

hier hast noch meine nummer wenn du die nich schon hattest: 01743050886

bis morgen dann.


----------



## pippi (16. Juli 2010)

jo, nabe kann ich morgen ab 9uhr beim postamt abholen und dann wird gespeicht was das zeug hält   wenn nciht alle speichen reißen bin ich morgen dabei. also macht euch schon mal ne platte wo wir morgen fahren können ohne vom blitz gegrillt zu werden...


----------



## montfa (17. Juli 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> also macht euch schon mal ne platte wo wir morgen fahren können ohne vom blitz gegrillt zu werden...



cool. morgen früh melde ich mich, dann denken wir drüber nach...


----------



## bertieeee (17. Juli 2010)

super pippi na dann. achso ich schaffe es erst gegen 1530-1600 aber wir haben ja hoffe ich mal zeit.

gut bis nachher und überlegt euch mal paar schicke spots!


----------



## montfa (17. Juli 2010)

aloha! also, morgen wollen wir wieder spandau erobern. treffpunkt ist hier um 14 uhr!

ich, icke, bertie, pippi sind auf jedem fall am start.  

wer noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit aus dem wilden osten sucht, meldet sich bitte bei mir. ich hätte nähmlich ein platz frei.

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andis (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo Mofa,

ich würde gerne bei dir mitfahren. Mein Handy funktioniert aber nicht. Kannst du mir vielleicht ne e-mail schreiben, wo wir uns treffen. Danke.

[email protected]

sg
a


----------



## montfa (17. Juli 2010)

@andis: morgen, 13:15, hier. mfg


----------



## franktrial (17. Juli 2010)

bin auch dabei, sag mal Beischeid Marcin wann du los machst


----------



## Eisbein (18. Juli 2010)

schick anziehen morgen, der dicke unsportliche fotograf kommt morgen auch mit. Aber nur mim MTB...


----------



## pippi (18. Juli 2010)

ach du ******** wird das voll werden. dann kann ich ja beruhigt meinen kater mitbringen, der lässt mich grad eh nicht los


----------



## ITOAOTI (18. Juli 2010)

So ich mach mich jetzt aufn weg. bis gleich.


----------



## andis (20. Juli 2010)

Heute Abend um sieben am Bachlauf. Jo und ich sind da. Kommt zahlreich.

sg a


----------



## ITOAOTI (20. Juli 2010)

Bin auch dabei. Ich schmeiß jetzt gleich den Kuli hin und mach mich auf den Weg.


----------



## Kr0n05 (20. Juli 2010)

Mist verpasst....Fahrt ihr einfach durch die gegend oder habt ihr ne bestimmte richtgeschwindigkeit und Kilometerziel? Würde gern mal mit ein paar leuten zusammen fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. Juli 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Mist verpasst....Fahrt ihr einfach durch die gegend oder habt ihr ne bestimmte richtgeschwindigkeit und Kilometerziel? Würde gern mal mit ein paar leuten zusammen fahren!



tut mir leid das ich mich selbst zitiere, aber das ist hier grade unumgänglich:



			
				Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> schau dich mal kurz hier im forum um. Dann solltest du schnell  merken, dass keiner hier (außer rainer vll.) ne Federgabel am Rad hat.
> Auch sollte dir auffallen, dass wir nicht mal ein Sattel am Rad haben  und sich die meisten Kisten hier doch sehr deutlich von normalen  Fahrrädern unterscheiden.
> 
> Und als letzter großer AHA - Efekt fällt dir dann wohlmöglich auf, dass  du im falschen Unterforum gelandet bist, nur weil du trAIl mit trIAl  verwechselt hast.
> ...



nehms mir nicht übel aber ich glaub, wenn du ne tour fahre willst bist du hier falsch. Einfach mal im regional forum schauen


----------



## Kr0n05 (20. Juli 2010)

ups..XD


----------



## ITOAOTI (21. Juli 2010)

Ich werd heut wieder im Bachlauf fahren gehen. Alle anderen Spots erscheinen mir einfach zu warm. Ich werd so gegen sieben da sein.


----------



## andis (21. Juli 2010)

hast ja recht. das mir das aber nicht zur gewohnheit wird mit dem bachlauf


----------



## tinitram (24. Juli 2010)

Sonntag 25.07.2010, 18:30 hier


----------



## andis (24. Juli 2010)

Bin morgen 18.30 Uhr auch vor Ort.

sg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (25. Juli 2010)

Bin auch dabei. Coole Idee mit dem Spot.


----------



## pippi (27. Juli 2010)

ick und icke treffen uns morgen ca 18:30uhr da: 52.513768,13.478045  wer sich anschließen möchte tue dies. an der gekennzeichneten stelle is allerdings nischt zum trialen. also nur treffpunkt. nachzügler müssen also hinterhertelefonieren....


----------



## montfa (28. Juli 2010)

ick nich...



 



...


----------



## montfa (28. Juli 2010)

ist wohl was schief gelafuen...


----------



## andis (28. Juli 2010)

Beides an einem Tag zerlegt? 

Wenn sich der Regen bis dahin schon verzogen hat, komme ich auch zum Treffpunkt.


cu a


----------



## Icke84 (28. Juli 2010)

Da ich heute wahrscheinlich bis 23Uhr auf arbeit sitze werde ich nicht kommen. Und Stefan hat auch abgesagt weil Marcin verhindert ist 

Könntest aber noch versuchen Stefan anzurufen ob Ihr doch fahrt.
Aber bis auf weiteres ist das Treffen erstmal gekrebst.

Cancer = Krebs ... gecancelt = gekrebst ? mh vielleicht lacht ja einer


----------



## montfa (28. Juli 2010)

andis schrieb:


> Beides an einem Tag zerlegt?


 glaub ich kaum. aber am einen tag entdeckt...



Icke84 schrieb:


> Cancer = Krebs ... gecancelt = gekrebst ? mh vielleicht lacht ja einer


sag mal, seit wann lispelst/stammelst du denn?


----------



## andis (29. Juli 2010)

Morgens,

fährt heute irgendwer? Ist so langweilig alleine.

a


----------



## tinitram (30. Juli 2010)

Heut Nachmittag werd ich für 1-2 Stunden fahren...


----------



## pippi (31. Juli 2010)

andis schrieb:


> Morgens,
> 
> fährt heute irgendwer? Ist so langweilig alleine.
> 
> a



jo ich bin an dem tag gefahren, aber da ich zur zeit nicht regelmäßig ins internet komme und immer wenn ich dich anrufe ich mit irgend so einer grauenhaften musik oder besser mit einem komischen geräusch kämpfen muss und du am ende eh nie rann gehst, werden wir wohl eher selten zusammen fahren 

kurz: ruf einfach mal an  ich bin näher als du denkst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (31. Juli 2010)

ich glaub andi hat sein handy getötet...

fährt jemand am sonntag ?


----------



## andis (31. Juli 2010)

Hello,

ja richtig, das Handy ist tot. 

Morgen will ich auch fahren. Daher an Tinitram: mach' doch einfach mal nen Vorschlag.

Und heute werde ich mich Richtung Mauerpark aufmachen und gegen 17 Uhr hinten am Tümpel aufschlagen.

so long so good


----------



## pippi (31. Juli 2010)

also morgen bin ich auch zu 100% dabei. bin für alles zu haben, hauptsache trial  also macht mal nen spruch.icke84 klink dich endlich ein, bevor die trialsippschaft noch ne vermisstenanzeige aufgibt. heute versuch ich auch zu kommen. tümpel klingt gefährlich gut. hauptsache wir bewegen uns dann noch richtung vinetaplatz 

bis nacher evntl.


----------



## Icke84 (31. Juli 2010)

so, denn klink ich mich mal.

Stefan hat festgelegt, 14uhr hier: 52.518333, 13.412029

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...12019&sspn=0.001329,0.004128&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=19

wir wollen dann eine kleine tour, rüber zum neptunbrunnen, an der Marienkirche vorbei, vielleicht zum Friedrichshain, schaun wir mal.

Wer kommt alles?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## ITOAOTI (31. Juli 2010)

Franziskaner Klosterkirche... Das wird ein Heidenspass.
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## pippi (31. Juli 2010)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Franziskaner Klosterkirche... Das wird ein Heidenspass.
> Ich bin dabei.



vorraus gesetzt du findest uns


----------



## frogler (1. August 2010)

Juten abend, Berlins Trialer !!!
Kann man sich bei eurem treffen mal anschließen, um seine basics auszubauen (backwheelhops, pedalkicks, etc.) ? Ick bräuchte mal 'nen rat von ein der die basics drauf hat. Die habt ihr ja mit sicherheit alle drauf, oder ?!


----------



## pippi (2. August 2010)

frogler schrieb:


> Juten abend, Berlins Trialer !!!
> Kann man sich bei eurem treffen mal anschließen, um seine basics auszubauen (backwheelhops, pedalkicks, etc.) ? Ick bräuchte mal 'nen rat von ein der die basics drauf hat. Die habt ihr ja mit sicherheit alle drauf, oder ?!



hey frogler, wenn wir uns heimlich treffen bzw verabreden würden, weil wir niemanden dabei haben möchten, würden wir dies nicht,wie hier, öffentlich machen. 
KURZ: wir freuen uns immer über neuzugänge.  nur keine scheu vollprofis sind wir alle nicht.

also einfach das forum verfolgen und bei interesse anschliessen. 

bis bald


----------



## Icke84 (2. August 2010)

so, hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Sonntag, is nix tolles dabei, aber man freut sich ja immer über fotos.















































hier ist Andy das Holzgeländer entlang gefahren und sogar die schräge runter. dafür gabs dann auch Applaus von den Passanten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (2. August 2010)

werd heut abend so ab 18uhr im club aufschlagen und denn verpatzten sonntag nachholen


----------



## pippi (3. August 2010)

laut icke wird morgen(4.8.10) super wetter um im V-park ne kleine trainingseinheit zu absolvieren. unten am fuße des niagaras um 18:15Uhr.

für die die sich anonym anschließen wollen: 52.489535,13.382503 googlemaps


----------



## BlueJack (3. August 2010)

Gibts da auch was um Basics zu üben oder eher Sidehop, Tipper etc Krams?


----------



## Icke84 (3. August 2010)

Basics kannste überall üben, wege und kleine steine gibts da auch, aber ist halt mehr natur.


----------



## ITOAOTI (3. August 2010)

Mit V-Park meinst du Viktoria-Park in X-Berg nicht den Volkspark in F-hain. Nicht oder?

Bin übrigens auch dabei.

@BlueJack: Dort gibt es im weiteren Verlauf auch Mauern und Gaps. komm einfach vorbei.

Bis denne


----------



## Icke84 (3. August 2010)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Mit V-Park meinst du Viktoria-Park in X-Berg nicht den Volkspark in F-hain. Nicht oder?
> 
> Bin übrigens auch dabei.
> 
> ...



jap, den meint er, deswegen die Koordinaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (3. August 2010)

Icke84 schrieb:


> jap, den meint er, deswegen die Koordinaten



danke marcus danke, ich fing grad an an mir zu zweifeln.... so mal der bachlauf ja nun wirklich kein niagara ist   bis morgen


----------



## BlueJack (4. August 2010)

Juti, denn bin ich mit von der Partie 
Nu "fahr" ich schon so lange Trial und bin immernoch so schlecht wie eh und je..aber das soll sich jetzt endlich ändern, kein Bock mehr auf diesem Niveau zu stagnieren 
Hoffentlich wird wirklich gutes Wetter, bei Regen is das ganze...unschön...


----------



## Klosterwiese6a (4. August 2010)

Hallo

bin der Daim wohn seit einer woche in Berlin (Wilmersdorf) und mache hier meinen Zivi suche jemand zum fahren bissl rumcrisen und ein wenig üben fahr seit nem jahr...

einfach mal melden wäre super!

gruß Daim


----------



## BlueJack (4. August 2010)

Willkommen bei den Berliner Trialern 
Hätteste dich nen Tick früher gemeldet, hätteste heut mitfahren können 
Aber keine Sorge, bei uns geht eigentlich immer was, zur Not einfach hier fragen, ob wer Lust auf ne kleine Session hat 

Grüße


----------



## pippi (5. August 2010)

So mädels, nächster offizieller Termin ist am Sonntag den 8.8.10 in der Zossener str. um 13uhr.  von da aus wieder die gewohnte Tour. inkl Hellersdorfmitte, wenn die Kraft noch reicht 

Treffpunkt für alle nicht ortskundigen:http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.546...2.546159,13.585652&spn=0.001383,0.003449&z=18


----------



## Klosterwiese6a (5. August 2010)

Alles klar bin dabei komme mit meinem Monty 221pr hoffe das ich mithalten kann!
War schon seit 4 Monaten nicht mehr aufm Bike!
Wie groß wird denn die Tour : km/ Dauer? Ca!
Gruß Daim


----------



## Klosterwiese6a (5. August 2010)

Alles klar bin dabei komme mit meinem Monty 221pr hoffe das ich mithalten kann!
War schon seit 4 Monaten nicht mehr aufm Bike!
Wie groß wird denn die Tour : km/ Dauer? Ca!
Gruß Daim


----------



## franktrial (5. August 2010)

Hallo,
hat heute jemand noch lust zu fahren, das Wetter sollte sich ja noch halten.


----------



## Klosterwiese6a (5. August 2010)

Ja ich aber 1. Wohn ich in Wilmersdorf und 2. Erst ab ca 19 Uhr gibt's hier was in der Nähe?
Wohn erst seit 2 Wochen in Berlin .
Grus daim


----------



## franktrial (5. August 2010)

ich glaube bis 19 uhr wird das wetter wohl nicht halten. leider kenne ich mich wilmersdorf nicht so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klosterwiese6a (5. August 2010)

Wo wolltest denn Niken gehen und um wie viel Uhr?


----------



## pippi (5. August 2010)

Klosterwiese6a schrieb:


> Alles klar bin dabei komme mit meinem Monty 221pr hoffe das ich mithalten kann!
> War schon seit 4 Monaten nicht mehr aufm Bike!
> Wie groß wird denn die Tour : km/ Dauer? Ca!
> Gruß Daim



also ich sach ma spontan 3h am ersten spot inkl. umgebung. und dann auf jedenfall noch´n paar mauern in hellemitte. ca 15min mit radl entfernt. auch noch ma 2h.  is nur so´ne zahl. wir sind ja flexibel.  aber bis 18-19uhr wirds wohl schon gehn. bis sonntag


----------



## bertieeee (6. August 2010)

so also onkel bertie is vom 16.08-17.08 in berlin und möchte beschäftigt werden. also last euch mal bitte was einfallen!!!


----------



## pippi (7. August 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> So mädels, nächster offizieller Termin ist am Sonntag den 8.8.10 in der Zossener str. um 13uhr.  von da aus wieder die gewohnte Tour. inkl Hellersdorfmitte, wenn die Kraft noch reicht
> 
> Treffpunkt für alle nicht ortskundigen:http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.546...2.546159,13.585652&spn=0.001383,0.003449&z=18



ach ja und iatoatiti denk bitte an griffe und kette. bis morgen, hoffen wir das uns das wetter kein strich durch die rechnung macht...


----------



## ITOAOTI (10. August 2010)

Hat jemand Lust auf Basics-Training im Club? Ich werde etwa um sechs dort aufschlagen.


----------



## Klosterwiese6a (10. August 2010)

Wer hat Lust morgen auf ne runde biken?

So ab 16 Uhr!
Grus daim


----------



## tinitram (10. August 2010)

Hat jemand Lust für mich einkaufen zu gehen ? Dann könnt ich auch beim Basics Training dabei sein...


----------



## andis (10. August 2010)

Wer hat Lust mal beim Jan anzurufen und zu fragen, warum er meine E-mail nicht in gewohnter Geschwindigkeit beantwortet. (Ich komme sonst schlecht an neue Teile ran und ohne die fährts Radl net.) Der Schlawiner ist doch hoffentlich nicht im Urlaub 

sg


----------



## montfa (10. August 2010)

ist er nicht. meine emails wurden auch nicht beantwortet, deswegen habe ich den rahmen erst gestern nach telefonischer absprache bestellen können. trotzdem wurde mir versprochen, dass das päckchen noch am selben tag verschickt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (11. August 2010)

Wir treffen uns heute am Skatepark Nöldnerplatz in Rummelsburg.

Pippi wird ab vier dort sein. Ich stoße dann um fünf dazu.

Bis denne.


----------



## pippi (11. August 2010)

ey autoiti: das hast du sehr gut gemacht mr. grey sky. also bis nacher.

ey montfa: ich versuch dich schon seit tagen auf handy zu erreichen,immer nur mailbox, wo bist du? was geht an neuen teilen?wann biste wieder fit?

ey andis: wann bist du wieder dabei? neuen rahmen bestellt oder wie? haste endlich wieder ein handy oder hat das geld da nicht mehr gereicht?

ey icke84: war´n wir gestern nicht verabredet? wie gehts deinem handgelenk? was machen die videos? wann fährst du wieder?


----------



## montfa (11. August 2010)

ey pippi: ich komm später zum nöldnerplatz in rummelsburg, da quatschen wir. bis du da ab punkt 4?


----------



## andis (11. August 2010)

richtig: neuer Rahmen. Hilft ja alles nix. Und eben darum reicht es auch nicht mehr für'n Handy. Es sieht auch so aus, dass es diese Woche nichts mehr wird  (irgendwie bummelt der Jan)

sg


----------



## pippi (13. August 2010)

wie wo wann am sonntag???? auch wenn 2 leute wegen zerstörungswut ausfallen, MR. Nice Sky will bestimmt und icke84 braucht auch mal wider training


----------



## trialdevil (13. August 2010)

Hallo,
hier is der Martin aus potsdam! wollt nur mal fragen ob, wenn wann und wo ihr dieses we so unterwgs seit...würd auch mal wieder ne runde mitfahren!
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (14. August 2010)

Hey,

also der Wetterfrosch sagt ja das es morgen noch mehr regnen soll als heute. Deswegen denke ich, fällt das trialen bei mir aus und ich setzte mich wieder ans K124 Days Video. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## pippi (14. August 2010)

sollte sich dieser regen wirklich das ganze WE so durch ziehen, werd ich wohl zu hause sitzen und auf marcus seine videos warten    ansonsten wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als den club zu rocken. da wir zur zeit ja eh wenig leute sind,könnte das ja ne gemütliche session werden. jemand dabei?


----------



## ITOAOTI (15. August 2010)

Ich wäre auch für ein wenig Club-Action. Ich könnte so ab um 3 da sein.


----------



## pippi (15. August 2010)

alles klar, dann bis nacher im club. bin spätestens um 15uhr da. eher früher. für alle die den club nicht kennen: Haus der Jugend Köpenick


----------



## bertieeee (15. August 2010)

hi, wie schauts mit nächsten Dienstag aus? Hat wer lust mit mir zu fahren?


----------



## pippi (15. August 2010)

bertieeee schrieb:


> hi, wie schauts mit nächsten Dienstag aus? Hat wer lust mit mir zu fahren?



watt?? mit dir???  hmm, naja, eigentlich haben wir schon einen SKY in unserer trialfamilie, aber noch keinen orangen. nagut, ausnahmsweise, wenn du dich benimmst  wir überlegen uns mal was für dienstag. bis dann


----------



## Eisbein (16. August 2010)

servus jungs. Ich lös meine palettensammlung auf. Brauchen wir im club noch welche? wenn nicht dann gehen die zu Opa und werden verheizt.


----------



## BlueJack (16. August 2010)

Immer hin damit, da können Damian und ich prima drauf üben!


----------



## Klosterwiese6a (16. August 2010)

genau super sache :-D  wie schauts aus Johannes hast Morgen oder am Mittwoch Zeit und lust?


----------



## BlueJack (16. August 2010)

Lust auf jeden Fall, Zeit muss ich sehen, bin iwie nur noch am PCs von Freunden reparieren -.-"
Ich sach dir auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andis (16. August 2010)

Ich kann wieder fahr'n. Ich kann wieder fahr'n. 

Bin für (nahezu) alles zu haben. Macht mal nen Plan! Oderbruchkippe? Allerdings sind die Wetteraussichten nicht die rosigsten.

so long

p.s. Wie steht's denn mit dem Wettbewerb am Samstag in Calbe?


----------



## BlueJack (16. August 2010)

Wat haste nu fürn Rahmen und woher?


----------



## Eisbein (16. August 2010)

jut, dann schlepp ich das zeug die tage mal rüber. Erstmal sehen wie zeit ist.


----------



## pippi (16. August 2010)

BlueJack schrieb:


> Immer hin damit, da können Damian und ich prima drauf üben!



schliesse mich dem kommentarlos an...


----------



## andis (16. August 2010)

BlueJack schrieb:


> Wat haste nu fürn Rahmen und woher?



Nun isset een Piranja und jekooft hab' ick denn beim Jan. Wiecht fast n halbet Kilo wenja als der alte. Deshalb muss ick in Zukunft wohl die Samthandschuhe anzieh'n. Ob dit wat wird? Ausschlachjebend war jedenfalls der niedrije Preis, sonst hätt' ick den Pitbull bevorzucht.

Ach ja: fährt sich janz jut.

sg


----------



## BlueJack (16. August 2010)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie lang der durchhält 
Wieviel haste dafür geblecht?


----------



## pippi (16. August 2010)

andis schrieb:


> p.s. Wie steht's denn mit dem Wettbewerb am Samstag in Calbe?



fällt aus. veranstalter hat nicht genug sektionen für alle klassen. aber es findet findet ein sachsen-anhalt-lauf das WE darauf statt. aber da könn wa ja morgen drüber qutaschen. 
DENN: morgen kommt trainer berti nach berlin und gibt uns mal wieder ein bisschen nachhilfe im trial. er hat schon mal vorsichtig PdVN angedacht. ich hätt ab 15:30uhr zeit. 16uhr is berti da. also wer schliesst sich dem an?


----------



## tinitram (16. August 2010)

@andis: da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie's aussieht und sich fährt

Wenn der Wetterdienst wieder unrecht behält (...) werd ich morgen gegen 18:00 Uhr beim Bachlauf sein... Wenn nicht, werd ich probieren meinen aktuellen Homespot unsicher zu machen.


----------



## ITOAOTI (16. August 2010)

PdVN geht ab! Wir ignorieren einfach mal den Wetterbericht und drücken ganz fest die Daumen. Wie auch immer. Ich werde versuchen so gegen halb fünf dort aufzuschlagen.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (16. August 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> schliesse mich dem kommentarlos an...


jaja die spitze kam an


----------



## pippi (17. August 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> jaja die spitze kam an



kapier ich nich. ich hatte keine spitze bewusst eingebaut. umso länger ich auch drüber nachdenke was du meinen könntest, ich komm nich drauf. klär mich auf


----------



## andis (17. August 2010)

ich komme auch zum PdVN (nette Abkürzung)

@martin: dann stehen die chancen ja gut, dass wir uns über'n weg fahren 

bis später


----------



## Klosterwiese6a (17. August 2010)

Johanes wie stehen die Aktien fahren wir heut ne runde?


----------



## BlueJack (17. August 2010)

Bisher siehts mau aus, ich hoff dass das PC reparieren heut nicht so lange dauert...
Du fährst mit den anderen zum PdVN (Platz der Vereinten Nationen) nehm ich an?


----------



## Klosterwiese6a (17. August 2010)

Emm ja vllt hab's total überlesen...
Wann geht's denn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueJack (17. August 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> DENN: morgen kommt trainer berti nach berlin und gibt uns mal wieder ein bisschen nachhilfe im trial. er hat schon mal vorsichtig PdVN angedacht. ich hätt ab 15:30uhr zeit. 16uhr is berti da. also wer schliesst sich dem an?



Bitteschön


----------



## Klosterwiese6a (17. August 2010)

Dankeschön ;-)


----------



## pippi (19. August 2010)

mach mich auf´n weg zur oderbruchkippe


----------



## andis (20. August 2010)

Nabend,

ich mache mich morgen auf, um dem Mauerpark einen Besuch abzustatten. Werde ab 15 Uhr bei den Steinen (52.541978,13.403426) sein. Wer noch?

sg a


----------



## pippi (21. August 2010)

tja andis, merkste watt? du musst dich schon mit mir verabreden. hier is keiner mehr. besorg dir endlich mal´n handy...   achso ich geh heut an strand bei 30°C. morgen werd ich fahren, soll ich dir bescheid geben wann und wo?? montag bin ich mit montfa in F-hain unterwegs.


----------



## Eisbein (21. August 2010)

meint ihr, wir schaffen es nächste woche mal uns am club zu treffen und mal ein paar paletten vom hänger nach hinten zu tragen?!
Empfehlenswert wäre Dienstag oder Mitwoch, die anderen tage muss ich arbeiten bis 20Uhr...


----------



## pippi (21. August 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> meint ihr, wir schaffen es nächste woche mal uns am club zu treffen und mal ein paar paletten vom hänger nach hinten zu tragen?!
> Empfehlenswert wäre Dienstag oder Mitwoch, die anderen tage muss ich arbeiten bis 20Uhr...



dienstag klingt gut. schaffen wir doch zu zweit oder? ich werd ca. 15uhr da sein. wenn sich was ändert ruf ich dich an.


----------



## andis (21. August 2010)

Ja das mit den 30 Grad überrascht mich etwas - negativ. Selbstverständlich sollst du mir "Bescheid geben". Das versteht sich doch von selbst


----------



## Eisbein (21. August 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> dienstag klingt gut. schaffen wir doch zu zweit oder? ich werd ca. 15uhr da sein. wenn sich was ändert ruf ich dich an.


passt perfekt. Dann heult der Opa auch nicht rum das ich sein hänger benutze an dem tag, an dem er sonst immer holz beschafft


----------



## pippi (21. August 2010)

andis? wie´s aussieht sind wir morgen eh nur zu zweit. mach mal´n vorschlag. ich kann dich auch einsammeln und wir fahren nen bissl weiter weg. zB mariendorf oder...ach keine ahnung. ich hab wieder den transporter. kann aber sein das ich nen anruf bekomme. und ich muss morgen 16uhr frühstens abbrechen, kommt drauf an wo wir eben sind. heißt ich würd mich schon recht früh treffen wollen. 12uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (21. August 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> ... wie´s aussieht sind wir morgen eh nur zu zweit. ...



Kannste knicken - mindestens zu dritt. 

Würd morgen mitkommen... Sagt mal wann und wo es losgeht. 
Wenns zu weit weg ist komm ich mit dem Auto und könnt ggf. noch jmd mitnehmen.


----------



## pippi (21. August 2010)

hört sich schon mal besser an. so langsam kommen se aus ihren löchern   ich wär immer noch spontan für mariendorf. anonsten nähe kleistpark das felsenmeer inner pallasstr.?????


----------



## andis (21. August 2010)

Nabend,

bei 30 Grad im Schatten nach Mariendorf? Habe ich mir schon aus'm Kopf geschlagen. Daher überlegt, was nicht weit weg ist und bin auf die Runde Frankfurter Tor (zum Aufwärmen), Warschauer- Ecke Revalerstr. (Tippen und Sidehoppen), Osthafen (Spielereien plus was ganz Fieses für die Könner), Rummelsburger Bucht (Tippen, Sidehoppen, Balancieren in luftiger Höhe) bis Magdalenenstr. (drei nette Steine) gekommen. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, ob sich das so gut macht, immer das Auto dabeizuhaben. Parkplätze gibt's aber immer in der Nähe. 

Also: 12 Uhr Frankfurter Tor?


----------



## tinitram (21. August 2010)

Eins hast du vergessen: Auch am Frankfurter Tor, an der Warschauer, am Osthafen, an der Rummelsburger Bucht und auch an der Magdalenenstr wirds ungefähr 30° warm werden... 

Find deinen Vorschlag gut. exakt 12:00 Uhr kann ich aber nciht garantieren.


----------



## pippi (21. August 2010)

klingt so als wär ich da noch nie gewesen. also schließ ich mich mal der mehrheit (wenn man das hier noch so nennen kann) an. da ich auf abruf bin, könnte es also sein das ich nicht pünktlich bin. oder im schlimmsten fall gar nicht kommen [email protected]: da andis kein handy besitzt, schick mir mal per PN deine nr. ansonsten bis morgen um 12uhr frankfurter tor.


----------



## pippi (22. August 2010)

also morgen will montfa sein neues echo team testen. hoffentlich hält der länger als der neue sky von oatitiao wie siehts eigentlich damit aus? schon gehelikoilt?  uhrzeit 15:30uhr storkowerstr ecke möllendorffstr. auf der seite wo das kosmetikstudio ist. also nicht bei lidl sondern andere seite. ich muss das hier so hinschreiben weil googlemaps grad spinnt   also wenn das wetter mitspielt sehen wir uns morgen. bd


----------



## Eisbein (22. August 2010)

was ist denn mit dem sky los? 

Wo hat es da die gewinde zerhauen?

Ich dachte die fertigungsqulität sei ja ach so toll


----------



## ITOAOTI (23. August 2010)

Ich hab jetzt noch mal ne längere schraube genommen, um 100% des gewindes zu nutzen. Es hält ... erstmal. Mal sehen wie lange. Wenns nicht hält, kann ich ja immer noch helicoilen. Hab mir schon mal so n set besorgt. Ich hoffe ich muss es nicht nutzen. Ich würde jedoch sagen, dass die 4-Punkt-Aufnahmen einige Design-Fehler haben. Aber was soll man sagen, es sind ja schließlich Franzosen. Und wenigstens ist der Rahmen teuer und die Lackierung is cool, wenn man auf hunde steht


----------



## andis (23. August 2010)

Heute ohne mich. Ich muss meinem Körper - vor allem meinem Ellenbogen - mal ne Pause gönnen. Sonst endet das wieder in Stümperei. Viel Spass.

@ Ito: Du scheinst mit deinem Rad ja 100% zufrieden zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (23. August 2010)

ok. ich werde um halb 4 am treffpunkt sein, dh. auf der seite wo das kosmetikstudio ist. also nicht bei lidl sondern andere seite. bd


----------



## montfa (23. August 2010)

hey! also heute hat es aus verschiedenen nassen gründen doch nich geklappt und wir haben das treffen auf morgen verschoben. morgen soll es mehr sonne und weniger regen geben. 

ich schlage vor, wir treffen uns um 5 hier. einige werden noch später dazustoßen...

drückt mir die daumen, dass ich bis dahin mein fahrrad fertig hab.


----------



## pippi (23. August 2010)

na eher hier. weil da is a bissl was zum warm werden. da drüben am kosmetikstudio steht man ja nur so blöd rum  ich drück dir die daumen montfa, ansonsten nimmste die alte kurbel. jetzt wissen wir ja wie man´s ab bekommt   mr.nicesky macht übrigens grad urlaub daheeme. vllt kommt ja noch unser trial-opi mit, wenn er sich genug ausgeruht hat. bis morgen, aber ohne regen diesmal.


----------



## Eisbein (24. August 2010)

stefan morgen 15Uhr am club steht aber noch?!


----------



## pippi (24. August 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> stefan morgen 15Uhr am club steht aber noch?!



ja na logo. hoffe heut gehts nicht so lange auf arbeit. sollte ich später kommen ruf ich dich an. is ja schnell gemacht. sind ja nur paletten und kein baumstamm vom nachbargrundstück  bis nacher


----------



## Icke84 (24. August 2010)

ick werde gegen 18:30 dazustoßen, also soll jemand nen handy laut machen damit ich weiß wo ihr seit.

bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti219 (24. August 2010)

Hallo in die Runde. Hab mir nach ein paar Jahren Fahrradpause wieder ein Monty zugelegt und fahre seit ein paar Wochen wieder. Kann man bei Euch einfach mal mit dazustoßen?


----------



## Icke84 (24. August 2010)

immer!

wo es losgeht haste schon gelesen oder?
die jungs treffen sich da um 17Uhr, ich werd eum 18:30 dazustoßen.

also bis nachher


----------



## pippi (25. August 2010)

an alle faulen trialer da draussen. fahrn wir heut noch ne kleine runde? morgen solls wieder regnen. 18.30uhr bei marcus vor der haustür???


----------



## andis (25. August 2010)

Falls Frau Langstrumpf noch vor'm Rechner hockt: Wo in etwa ist der Treffpunkt? (Ohne gleich Marcus Adresse auszuposaunen).

der Opa


----------



## Icke84 (25. August 2010)

ey, heut kann ich aber wirklich nicht, versicherungtypen kommen noch, werd da erstma beraten usw. also müsst ihr ohne mich.

aber habt ja als trost nen vidoe bekommen


----------



## pippi (25. August 2010)

ähhh na dann lass uns unten am ring center treffen. ich kann ab jetzt


----------



## andis (25. August 2010)

Versicherungstypen? Lass die nicht rein. Die wollen nur dein Geld. 

Das Video ist übrigens spitze. Bringt die tolle Atmosphäre rüber. Und die ist neben weiten Gaps und hohen Drops genauso wichtig. (Alllerdings etwas Pippi-lastig. Aber lieber Pippi auf'm Fahrrad als Pippi inne Ojen )

Wie wär's mit 18 Uhr Frankfurter Ecke Möllendorf?  

cu a


----------



## pippi (25. August 2010)

das meinte ich mit unten am ringcenter. also bis gleich. ich mach los.


----------



## montfa (27. August 2010)

hey leute. heute um 17 uhr treffen wir uns im club. ich, pippi und patrick sind am start. bd


----------



## montfa (28. August 2010)

will heute jemand fahren? wetter ist ja schön und es soll nicht regnen. und morgen 14°C und regen...

ed: ich werde um kurz nach 3 am bachlauf sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (28. August 2010)

ich hätt schon lust,aber meine frau hat mich zum putzen verdonnert   falls ich doch die hosen anhaben sollte meld ich mich


----------



## basti219 (28. August 2010)

Würde auch kommen. Wo ist denn der Bachlauf?


----------



## montfa (28. August 2010)

eh, sorry basti. bachlauf ist im volkspark friedrichshain, also hier. ich bin da um halb 4.


----------



## basti219 (28. August 2010)

15:30 - bin dabei.


----------



## pippi (30. August 2010)

andis hast du wieder handy? hab die woche frei und werde mich spontan mit icke84 verabreden. hätt jetzt zb auch noch lust ne runde zu drehen, aber man erreicht ja hier keinen. wir wollen aber morgen fahren. so 16uhr. aber der ort steht noch nicht fest. jemand lust und/oder ne idee???


----------



## BlueJack (30. August 2010)

Jo, Dami und ich wolln Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ne Runde fahren, evtl Kleistpark oder Club, mal sehn...es sei denn jmd. hat ne bessere Idee


----------



## andis (30. August 2010)

Hey ho,

Oui, ich ab wieda ôndy. Einfach mal probieren, weil ich nicht weiß, ob alles funktioniert. Und ja. Morgen fahren, klingt super. Dann kann ich auch meine Creation de Kettenspanner vorführen. Bin stolz wie Bolle.

cu a


----------



## BlueJack (30. August 2010)

Schreib mir ma ne PN mit deiner neuen Nummer


----------



## montfa (31. August 2010)

yo! morgen bin ich auch dabei. 16 uhr kling gut, könnte aber auch bisschen früher sein wenn jemand lust hat. wollen wir lichtenberg rocken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (31. August 2010)

also heut früh schien noch die sonne. ich würd sagen wenn´s so bleibt, rocken wir lichtenberg.ansonsten club. vor 16uhr sieht bei mir schlecht aus. also montfa sag an wo wir denn in lichtenberg fahren wollen.  
@andis: haste jetzt ooch ne speiche als kettenspanner umfunktioniert???


----------



## montfa (31. August 2010)

in diesem fall schlag ich vor, dass wir uns um 16 uhr hier treffen.


----------



## andis (31. August 2010)

@mofa: dein Vorschlag ist dufte

@pippi: ne Speiche? Bin doch nicht lebensmüde. Richtige Qualitätsarbeit habe ich geleistet und Gehirnschmalz verwendet. So sieht's mal aus.


bis 16 Uhr

ach so: meine Nummer ist immer noch die selbe.


----------



## Icke84 (31. August 2010)

jau, bis nachher


----------



## ITOAOTI (31. August 2010)

Morgen radeln? Ich könnte so etwa ab fünf dabei sein.


----------



## basti219 (31. August 2010)

Ich würde auch kommen... 
Kann ab 16:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueJack (31. August 2010)

Also morgen wär ich auch mit dabei, hab aber bis 5 Motorradfahrschule, könnte aber danach direkt los. Hat wer nen besseren Vorschlag als Club oder Kleistpark?


----------



## basti219 (31. August 2010)

Mit 'nem Motor wird das Rad aber unangenehm schwer...


----------



## BlueJack (1. September 2010)

Hehe, stimmt, aber ich fahr ja auch nich mit dem Fahrschulmopped Trial, das wär mit der Maschine eh nen Ding der Unmöglichkeit 
Nene, ich hab da mein schönes Darkhorse, damit lässt sich schon viel mehr anstellen


----------



## montfa (1. September 2010)

morgen solls regnen. lass uns doch im club treffen. 17 uhr?


----------



## ITOAOTI (1. September 2010)

...gebongt. Also dann 17Uhr hier im Club.

CeeYa.


----------



## pippi (1. September 2010)

vllt schaff ich es heut auch. bin zwar in der bewegung etwas eingeschränkt, weil einer von den 3 stürzen gestern wohl doch spuren hinterlassen hat, aber wie sagt montfa immer so schön. no pain, no glory.  ansonsten meld ich mich schon mal für morgen an zum trialen. also falls jemand lust hat.


----------



## pippi (2. September 2010)

so, wie angekündigt. ick will heut fahren. da es aber heute mehr nach regen aussieht als nach schönem wetter, würd ick gern im club fahren. bissl standard training. könnte so ab 14uhr, eher 15uhr. jemand lust. speziell andis und montfa. der rest muss glaub ich arbeiten.ansonsten nacher im club. will mir montfa seine dicken hookups ansehen


----------



## Icke84 (2. September 2010)

ick würd gerne schonmal etwas vorgreifen, aber was haltet ihr von 

SONNTAG, ne POTSDAMER PLATZ tour ?

so ab 13Uhr.

ICk wär dabei  vielleicht auch mit Kamera


----------



## basti219 (2. September 2010)

Bin gerade in Bonn. Sonntag wäre ich mit dabei...


----------



## pippi (2. September 2010)

Icke84 schrieb:


> ick würd gerne schonmal etwas vorgreifen, aber was haltet ihr von
> 
> SONNTAG, ne POTSDAMER PLATZ tour ?
> 
> ...



oha, das is doch mal ne ankündigung also ich versuchs auf jedenfall. zwar werd ich dann wieder schlecht drauf sein, weil meine freundin ihren geb. am samstag feiert, aber wenigstens sind die stürze dann auf video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueJack (2. September 2010)

Ich kann nu leider doch nich mitkommen, hab mir gerade inner Schule beim Basketball so richtig schön das Fußgelenk verstaucht, hat schön geknackst...so ein Scheiss schonwieder...könnt kotzen, jetzt wo das Wetter wengistens noch nen bisschen gut ist....


----------



## tinitram (2. September 2010)

Hat jemand ne Idee für morgen Nachmittag ?


----------



## andis (3. September 2010)

ich, ich, ich... ich habe ne Idee für ("morgen" also) heute Nachmittag. Ich kann aber gerade keine Steine mehr sehen. Die hängen mir zum Hals raus. Deshalb werde ich Kanten ansteuern. Und zwar hier: 52.538874,13.471574

Je nach dem wer kommt und wie die Stimmung ist, können wir zu höheren Mauern oder rüber zur Oderbruchkippe fahren. 

Zeit: 16 Uhr (würde max. ne Stunde da bleiben und dann weiterradeln)

jupp
ruff uffs rad


----------



## tinitram (3. September 2010)

alles klar - dit kenn ick noch nich.
bin um 4 denn da.


----------



## basti219 (4. September 2010)

Haben wir für morgen schon einen Treffpunkt?


----------



## Icke84 (4. September 2010)

treffpunkt ist hier http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.505...2.505703,13.375396&spn=0.001329,0.004128&z=19

um *13Uhr* 

ich denke wir fahren da sicher ne Stunde, falls man uns da nicht mehr sieht, kann es auch sein das wir auf der anderen Seite dieses Überganges sind.

bis morgen


----------



## ITOAOTI (4. September 2010)

Bin auch dabei. Bis denne.


----------



## pippi (5. September 2010)

pÄtrick und marcus kommen auch. fehlt nur noch opi....


----------



## tinitram (5. September 2010)

Joa - schade. Hat bei mir heut nicht geklappt. 

Ich hab heut mal aus Versehen auf die Links ganz oben geklickt. und bin auf den Tour und Spotguide gestoßen, den man hier ganz leicht einbinden kann.

[tourguide]782[/tourguide]

Was haltet Ihr denn davon unsere Spots in dieser Karte http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/categories/view/9 mit einzubauen ? Da könnt man sich dann ziemlich schnell ne Tour zusammenbasteln und die dichtesten oder sogar neue Spots in der Nähe finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (6. September 2010)

Find ich super, hab auch gleich mal das HDJK Gelände eingetragen.

wie ich sehe war basti auch schon fleißig.

Ist Super wenn man einfach mal nicht weiß wo man fahren soll, schaut man schnell auf die Karte und denkt sich: stimmt da war ich schon lange nicht mehr...

Also tragt alles ein was ihr kennt


----------



## basti219 (6. September 2010)

Ja, finde die Idee auch super.  
Habe ein paar Pankower Spots und einige von gestern eingetragen...


----------



## pippi (6. September 2010)

hab auch ein bissel hinzugefügt. ich überlege ob man jeden schnippsel rein setzt?  dann kann man vllt besser eine tour planen oder? allerdings sieht berlin von oben schon total schwarz aus


----------



## pippi (7. September 2010)

jemand lust?  ich würde mich wahrscheinlich nacher in richtung club quälen, wenn jetzt nicht ein besserer vorschlag kommt. so ab 16uhr.


----------



## andis (7. September 2010)

Club wäre bei mir die zweite Wahl. Ich hätte mich eher Richtung Mauerpark orientiert. Mir isses aber eigentlich wurscht. 16 Uhr ist auch okay.

so long


----------



## basti219 (7. September 2010)

Mauerpark wäre ziemlich nah bei mir. Da würd' ich auch mal schnell vorbeikommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (7. September 2010)

ich bin nicht dabei, dafür ist das video wahrscheinlich um 16Uhr bereit zum anschauen.

aber nicht wundenr wegen den farben ich hab da ma nen bisschen rumprobiert. gefällt mir selbst aber nicht alles.


----------



## andis (7. September 2010)

so jetzt,

mal ne Ansage. Ich bin gegen 16.30 Uhr im Club und rocke dort Tabletten. Kommt alle raus ins Grüne!

cu

p.s. @ icke: lass doch dit Video mal Video sein und steige lieba uffs Rad, mensch!


----------



## basti219 (7. September 2010)

Bis denn...


----------



## Icke84 (7. September 2010)

hier isses [ame="http://vimeo.com/14766458"]Trialsession | September 2010 | Potsdamer Platz on Vimeo[/ame]

ich poste es aber auch noch in den media thread

ne andi, hab ja noch andere sachen zu tun


----------



## pippi (7. September 2010)

ick kann nich mehr vor lachen.....  is dastt jeil. hat sich also gelohnt zu warten. jetzt abba schnell in club. bis gleich, wer auch imma kommt. marcus: gute arbeit


----------



## franktrial (7. September 2010)

hallo, wollte mal fragen ob morgen jemand lust hat zu fahren?


----------



## andis (7. September 2010)

Yupp,

morgen hat jemand Lust zu fahren. Im Gespräch war die Gegend um die S-Bahn-Station Spindlersfeld. Das Wetter scheint brauchbar zu sein. Da muss nur noch die 'Führerpüppi'  Zeit haben, um den Weg zu weisen. Falls das nix wird, können wir auch gerne anderswo fahren. 

@ BlueJAck: Ich wünsche baldige Genesung.
@ icke: Video ist spitze


----------



## pippi (7. September 2010)

so gefahren wird morgen direkt straßenbahnhaltestelle glienickerstr Hab das mal direkt aus unserem neu entdeckten tourguide gefischt   achso 15uhr so ca. bis dann


----------



## ITOAOTI (8. September 2010)

bin auch dabei, kann aber erst später. Ih steuere so gegen vier an. Bis dann.


----------



## da_tria (8. September 2010)

hallo,
hier ist daniel aus cottbus. bin zur zeit in berlin. hat morgen jemand zeit oder wo seid ihr morgen trialen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (8. September 2010)

ich bin dafür das wir morgen im/am bachlauf fahren. kommt dem wettkampf vllt näher als nur mauern geschranze  so jetzt hab ich den ort ausgewählt. jemand anderes darf die uhrzei bestimmen


----------



## franktrial (8. September 2010)

also heute wurde es bei mir nichts mehr. aber morgen bachlauf ist super. vielleicht so gegen 15 Uhr?


----------



## da_tria (8. September 2010)

also, ich würde mich dann mit anschließen. kann mir noch jemand seine telefonnummer hinterlassen, falls ich es nicht finden sollte. vor ort ist es immer ein bißchen anders, als bei map


----------



## pippi (8. September 2010)

ich kann morgen frühstens 18uhr da sein. werde dann kurz durchrufen ob ihr noch da seid. denke mal itaoati kann auch erst 17uhr. vllt hat marcus ja auch lust bzw zeit. also wenn das wetter mitspielt sehen wir uns morgen. kleiner tipp an euch beide daniel und frank: trefft euch doch platz der vereinten und fahrt gemeinsam zum bachlauf


----------



## ITOAOTI (8. September 2010)

ich häng noch bis sechs auf arbeit fest. demnach wird es bei mir auch erst frühestens halb sieben. ich komm vielleicht nochmal kurz vorbeigeschnackt, wenn ihr dann noch unterwegs seid. Das klären wir dann per telefon.

Cheers


----------



## ITOAOTI (8. September 2010)

Ich habe übrigens für Sonntag noch einen Platz in meinem Auto zur ODM nach Schönborn anzubieten. Also wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, dann Meldung ans Gezi .


----------



## franktrial (8. September 2010)

also würde gerne nach Schönborn mitkommen, wenn es denn noch geht.


----------



## andis (9. September 2010)

Hi Leutz,

ich bin heute nicht dabei und wahrscheinlich auch die nächsten Tage nicht. Wünsche euch viel Spass und ne trockene Unterlage. 

Meine Arme brauchen anscheinend Ruhe. Und die sollen sie bekommen, damit sie am Sonntag fit sind.

@Frank: cool, dass du mitkommst

cu


----------



## franktrial (9. September 2010)

nochmal kurz, wir treffen uns um 16 Uhr am Platz der vereinten Nationen und trotzen dem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (9. September 2010)

@ icke: krasses video, gefällt mir sehr. 

@ alle: warum macht ihr die besten sachen immer, wenn ich nich dabei sein kann?


----------



## Icke84 (9. September 2010)

montfa schrieb:


> @ icke: krasses video, gefällt mir sehr.
> 
> @ alle: warum macht ihr die besten sachen immer, wenn ich nich dabei sein kann?




@montfa: danke

@montfa: genau deswegen


----------



## pippi (10. September 2010)

also am sonntag treffen wir uns um ab 7uhr bei lidl auf´m parkplatz. bis dann


----------



## tinitram (11. September 2010)

Ich bring nen Kombi mit. 
Wenn noch jemand mit will --> PM


----------



## montfa (12. September 2010)

hey. sorry, dass ich nicht migekommen bin. icke hat abgesagt und ich hatte keine lust alleine zu fahren. wollte bisschen schalfen, weil ich heute nacht 12-13h auto fahren muss. starten könnte ich sowieso nich, weil die hände wehtun - scheiss blasen... wie isses eigentlich gelaufen? ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder in B bin. mfg


----------



## pippi (12. September 2010)

hää bist du doof, ich hab dir doch extra geschrieben das martin mitkommt. jetzt musste er ganz alleine in seinem kombi fahren.  aber nagut, selber schuld. war ein richtig fetter wettkampf. geiles wetter, gute sektionen und geile stimmung. basti kam zum zuschauen vorbei. und letztendlich haben die berliner sich das treppchen geteilt    saisonende übrigens. leipzig fällt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafe.hdjk (13. September 2010)

Hi !

Wenn ihr Lust habt, dann könntet ihr am Sa., 18.9 ab ca. 15 Uhr am Rande des Bands für BUNT Festivals im CAFE bis´l was zeigen und machen !  > da wo sonst die Hüpfburg steht !


Lust ?

Es grüßen jan+markus+patrick


----------



## pippi (14. September 2010)

reizt mich nicht unbedingt muss ich sagen. da auf der wiese/acker man ja kaum was gerade hingestellt bekommt. heißt alles wackelt. und dann weiß man ja nicht wie´s wetter wird. aber mal schaun. wenn sich noch´n paar chaoten anmelden, werd ich mich dem trialvolk wohl anschliessen. gemeinsam auf die fresse fliegen macht eben mehr spass


----------



## basti219 (15. September 2010)

Haben sich die erfolgreichen Wettkämpfer erholt? Jemand Lust heute zu fahren?


----------



## ITOAOTI (15. September 2010)

Ich hätte Lust, kann aber erst frühestens ab 5. Ich werde dann einfach dazustoßen.
Als Spot würde ich den Platz der Vereinten Nationen vorschlagen.


----------



## basti219 (15. September 2010)

Am Platz der Vereinten Nationen muss ich mir nen Stuhl mitbringen, damit ich beim zuschauen nicht stehen muss 

5 Uhr ist super. Unsere Spot-Datenbank hat in der Nähe noch den Bachlauf und einen Spielplatz zu bieten.


----------



## pippi (15. September 2010)

also andy und ich cruisen jetzt durch den samariter kietz. vllt kommen wir um 17uhr am PDVN an. am besten du rufst vorher noch ma durch stephan bevor du dich auf den weg machst. basti deine handy nr fehlt mir noch


----------



## basti219 (15. September 2010)

Wo trefft Ihr Euch denn. Zeit hab ich jetzt schon. Und meine neuen Beläge sind gerade frisch montiert...


----------



## franktrial (15. September 2010)

hallo, wollte mal fragen ob morgen jemand zeit hat zum fahren, so gegen 14 uhr vielleicht


----------



## pippi (15. September 2010)

also 14uhr is mir zu früh. aber ich würd nachkommen wo auch immer du fahren willst. sowas wie bachlauf oder platz der vereinten is bei mir aber nich drin. warn da heute schon den ganzen tag.

@andis:  was is mit dir? machste morgen wieder pause?


----------



## andis (15. September 2010)

Pause? Niemals....

....obwohl die Ärmchen echt schlapp machen. 

14 Uhr ist mir auch nen Tick zu früh. Also 15 Uhr? Würde mich aber an Frank orientieren - also falls du nicht später als 14 Uhr kannst. Ich muss schließlich noch was lernen .

Spots: Mauerpark oder Schlossplatz oder-bruchkippe 


seht zu
a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (15. September 2010)

Ich fahr morgen auch. Kann aber erst gegen 17:30 oder so... daher werd ich wohl beim Bästleinplatz fahren.


----------



## franktrial (15. September 2010)

@andi: wollen wir uns um 15:30 am mauerpark treffen und dann später nochmal mit martin fahren gehen?


----------



## andis (15. September 2010)

15.30 Uhr im Mauerpark (Treffpunkt hier: 52.541906,13.403479) ist mir recht. 

Wie meinst du das mit "dann später nochmal mit martin fahren gehen"?. Ich glaube, dass das nix wird am gleichen Tag noch zum Bästleinplatz zu radeln. (Sorry Martin). Später hieße also an einem anderen Tag.

bis morgen
a


----------



## franktrial (15. September 2010)

ok alles klar, hätte aber gern mal den Bästleinplatz betrialt


----------



## basti219 (16. September 2010)

Mauerpark klingt gut - bin auch dabei.


----------



## pippi (16. September 2010)

so bin jetzt zu hause  lohnt also nicht mehr für mich.  wie siehts denn nun aus am samstag im club?  fährt da jemand hin?   fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## cafe.hdjk (16. September 2010)

Samstag im CLUB !!!

aha - die Wiese ist wacklig ! >  also rechts und links vor der Bühne und die "Treppe in den Himmel" könnt ihr ja auch und die balancierbaumstämme sind ja auch noch da !
das festival beginnt ab 15 Uhr - die erste band spielt aber erst 16.30 Uhr  - vorher ist wenig loß.
Gruß Jan+Martkus+Patrik


----------



## andis (16. September 2010)

Nabend,

im Club fahren, wenn Bands spielen, finde ich doof. Das passt nicht so recht zusammen und scheint die Leute (Bands, Publikum) auch eher zu nerven. Deshalb bin ich Samstag nicht vor Ort.

Morgen trialen...  (aber nicht weit weg und "ohne Knoblauch", dafür mit Kanten)

cu a


----------



## pippi (17. September 2010)

ick versteh kein wort davon. warum knoblauch mit kanten??? ick werd heut wohl nich mehr auf die piste gehen, klingt mir alles zu kompliziert  

@andis: wir sind ja neben an quasi. die band steht im vordergrund und uns sieht man kaum, weil wir ja im ackerland sind und da unser eigenes süppchen kochen. ick muss morgen zwar arbeiten, aber ick versuchs einzurichten. also an alle die morgen kommen, bis morgen dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andis (18. September 2010)

Nabends Kids,

wer will denn morgen fahren? Sagt doch mal Bescheid. Wo wäre mir egal. Ab 13.30 Uhr habe ich Zeit.


----------



## pippi (19. September 2010)

also ick bin gestern mit karsten durch köpenick getrialt, weil es im club sehr laut war. ab 17uhr war es aber auch dort recht erträglich.patrick kam dann noch nach der arbeit. der will dich heute aber noch ma anrufen wegen trialen. ich werds morgen nicht schaffen. muss wieder arbeiten ab 12uhr. ich meld mich dann am montag noch mal, also mach nich so dolle alter mann


----------



## franktrial (19. September 2010)

ich habe mal eine frage an alle. wollen wir diesen herbst mal eine große berlin session machen, ich glaube in diesem jahr war ja noch nichts großes und wenn man früh genug bescheid gibt können sich viele zeit nehmen. wie wärs? neuer thread wäre warscheinlich dafür angebracht.


----------



## ITOAOTI (19. September 2010)

Ich könnte heut etwa ab drei. 

@Andi: Schick mir mal bitte deine Mobilnummer per PN.

Wegen des Spots: Andi weißt du noch wo diese drei steine an der Kirche in der Nähe des Alex lagen? Dort könnten wir ja unsere Tour starten. Ich glaub das war hier.

UAWG

CU

Cheers


----------



## andis (19. September 2010)

@ heute fahren: wie's aussieht, sind wir wenigstens zu viert (sofern - was ich hoffe) Markus und Patrick nach Mitte kommen. Den Vorschlag von itototi finde ich nämlich gut.

@ Berlin-session: finde ich sehr gut. Allerdins ist der Oktober der letzte Monat, in dem es sich wetterbedingt lohnt, ne Session zu machen. Deshalb müsste es schnell gehen. Will einer die Initiative ergreifen? Also ich finde, Frank hat sich schon qualifiziert 

bis später

xxy


----------



## basti219 (19. September 2010)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Ich glaub das war hier.



Ich würde mich dann auch um 15:00 dort blicken lassen.
Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andis (19. September 2010)

Sooo,

jetzt ist es definitiv. Gegen 15 Uhr treffen m und p und a vor Saturn am Alex aufeinander und radel dann rüber zum die heiligen-drei-Steine-Spot. 

Amen

666


----------



## andis (19. September 2010)

Also,

mir hat's heute gefallen. War nur leider etwas kurz  Damit aber keine Langeweile aufkommt, geht es morgen gleich weiter. Und zwar hier ab vier.

Seid dabei

a


----------



## Icke84 (19. September 2010)

ich bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei. 

bin dann dort vor ort


----------



## ITOAOTI (20. September 2010)

Werd um 5 aufschlagen, melde mich aber noch mal, um zu fragen wo ihr seid.

CU


----------



## franktrial (20. September 2010)

hallo, wollte morgen mal fahren gehen, hat noch jemand lust mitzukommen? wo weiß ich noch nicht, aber berlin bietet ja viel.


----------



## andis (21. September 2010)

So Kinder,

den Opi hat's erwischt. Die Ärmchen sind überlastet und brauchen wenigstens drei Wochen Pause sowie physiotherapeutische Hilfe, um wieder fit zu werden. Wollen wir mal hoffen. Ihr müsst deshalb ohne mich Rasen plattfahren, Geländer verbeulen, Kanten schranzen, Holzlatten bersten lassen und dabei Dünnes labern. Ich bin sicher, dass ihr das auch alleine hinbekommt 

Viel Spaß und bis bald

euer Opi


----------



## pippi (21. September 2010)

na toll wer hält uns jetzt die "wisst-ihr-eigentlich-wie-teuer-das-wird,wenn-das-kaputt-geht" laberer fern????   auch wenn heut gutes wetter ist, schlag ich vor morgen ne runde zu drehen. da aber jetzt mein 2.er trialpartner aus der umgebung schlapp macht, müsst ich mich jetzt wieder dem anderem volk anpassen. geht aber momentan nicht, da ich kein auto hab. kann also nur inner umgebung lichtenberg/friedrichshain bleiben. wer also auch immer bock hat, kann ja morgen so 16uhr rum hier auftauchen.[tourguide]856[/tourguide]


----------



## tinitram (21. September 2010)

Ich fahr nachher ab halb sechs wieder für ne Stunde oder so. 
Vermutlich wieder hier

@frank kommste mit ?


----------



## ITOAOTI (21. September 2010)

Ich kann morgen ab fünf.

@pippi: dein vorschlag klingt gut. bin dabei.


----------



## franktrial (21. September 2010)

@Martin: wollen wir vielleicht nächsten dienstag mal zum Bästleinplatz, hab jetzt dienstag immer frei

@Alle: schon mal eine Woche in voraus, nächsten dienstag Bästleinplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (21. September 2010)

Bist du verrückt, ich weiß nicht mal, was ich heute abend esse. Da kann ich doch nicht bis nächste Woche planen Ehrlich gesagt mag ich diesen spot auch eher weniger. Aber an sich könnte man da tatsächlich mal wieder hinfahren. Mal sehen wies wetter wird.


----------



## Eisbein (21. September 2010)

stefan, was ist mit deinem auto?


----------



## pippi (22. September 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> stefan, was ist mit deinem auto?



steht zu hause   allet schön. hatte nur noch keine zeit und lust es nach f-hain zu holen. sag ma steht deine rockman felge noch zum verkauf?


----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2010)

die hat sich der fabi am sonntag gekrallt.

du bist also umgezogen...


----------



## pippi (22. September 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> die hat sich der fabi am sonntag gekrallt.
> 
> du bist also umgezogen...



schade, egal.

nee bin nur sehr oft bei meiner freundin. whg hab ich noch.


----------



## tinitram (23. September 2010)

bewegt sich heute jemand ?
ich hab heut nachmittag überraschend frei bekommen und wüsste nix besseres zu tun


----------



## pippi (23. September 2010)

hey, da stephan doch von einer pause absieht und mich jetzt gezwungen hat aufs rad zu steigen, treffen wir uns um 17uhr alfred-jung-str ecke scheffelstr. wir cruisen dann so´n bissel rum und klappern nen paar spots ab. also martin, bis gleich


----------



## Pankowtrialer (24. September 2010)

von den toten wieda da!
so bin gegen 15 uhr mit skrotzki uff'm teuteburger und dann geht's richtung f'hain (bachlauf) oder so...
jemand lust und zeit? 
kann auch nur bis 17:30.


----------



## pippi (24. September 2010)

mal schaun watt der tag so bringt.glaub teuteburger war ich auch noch nie gewesen. vll sieht man sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti219 (24. September 2010)

Für den Bachlauf könnte ich mich auch begeistern. Zeitlich bin ich flexibel. Wann seid Ihr denn so etwa da?


----------



## basti219 (24. September 2010)

Ich breche jetzt mal auf und bin so gegen 16:00 am Bachlauf: 

[tourguide]780[/tourguide]


----------



## franktrial (27. September 2010)

es regnet, aber hat jemand trotzdem lust morgen zu fahren, vielleicht unterm dach im club oder so????


----------



## pippi (27. September 2010)

lust ja, können nein. bike kaputt. aber spätestens mittwoch kommt das pflaster. mach ick druff und dann gehts ab in club. vllt hats ja bis dahin auch schon aufgehört. ich sag bescheid.


----------



## tinitram (29. September 2010)

So - Morgen muss gefahren werden. Hat jemand Zeit und will mit ?


----------



## pippi (30. September 2010)

also der jan hat ma wieder getrödelt. mein paket sollte dann hoffentlich heute kommen. werde dann heute auf´s radl steigen. das wetter sieht auch bis jetzt noch ganz gut aus. ab wann kannste denn? bzw wo willste denn? umgebung? oder club?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (30. September 2010)

wird heut nix - bin ans bett gefesselt


----------



## pippi (30. September 2010)

tinitram schrieb:


> wird heut nix - bin ans bett gefesselt



deine sex-spielchen kannste auch nen andermal machen   also falls mich jemand sucht, bin ca 16uhr im club...


----------



## basti219 (1. Oktober 2010)

Super Wetter heute. Hat schon jemand eine Idee?


----------



## pippi (1. Oktober 2010)

die manschaft trifft sich im club. ab 16uhr.also bis nacher basti


----------



## basti219 (1. Oktober 2010)

Bin dabei. Bis dann...


----------



## pippi (2. Oktober 2010)

so kindas, treffpunkt 15uhr. natursteine und mauern stehn auf´n trainingsplan


----------



## basti219 (2. Oktober 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> so kindas, treffpunkt 15uhr. natursteine und mauern stehn auf´n trainingsplan



welcher tag, welches jahr?


----------



## franktrial (5. Oktober 2010)

hallo Leute, fährt HEUTE noch jemand? Vielleicht mal irgendwo ein paar Kanten mitnehmen?


----------



## ITOAOTI (5. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand morgen Zeit? Ich werd so ab 5 fahren. Ich würd gern an dem Schulhof mit den Holz-Medizinbällen fahren.
@Pippi, ich glaub das ist jetzt dein Kiez. Kannst du zeigen, wo das ist?


----------



## pippi (5. Oktober 2010)

bitte schön, aber ohne mich. brauch mal wieder ein neues paar kurbeln. die rockmans hab ich zerlegt. ne fiese steinkante hat aber mitgeholfen [tourguide]856[/tourguide]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (5. Oktober 2010)

Wieder ein Pluspunkt auf der Minusseite für Rockman. Die scheinens echt nicht so eng zu sehen mit der Qualität. Ich hoffe für die Gesundheit meiner Trialkollegen, dass dadurch niemand zu Schaden kommt.
Ungünstigerweise muss ich dann wohl alleine fahren, oder ist da noch jemand?
@ pippi: Sag bescheid, wenn du neue Nicht-Rockman-Kurbeln hast. Mach dem Jan Druck, dass du welche bis zum Wochenende kriegst.
Cee Yah.


----------



## pippi (5. Oktober 2010)

wie lustig das du gleich immer vom jan aus gehst. diesma kommse vom alex. müssten morgen ankommen. aber die woche siehts bei mir schlecht aus. werd wohl vor cottbus nich zum fahren kommen. wie´s aussieht schaff ich´s auch erst zu samstag.


----------



## basti219 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mit dabei. 17:00 hinten im Schulhof.

PS: Ich hatte ich mich gerade für einen Rockman Rahmen für die nächste Saison begeistert - da machts bei pippi knack und die Begeisterung war weg.


----------



## pippi (6. Oktober 2010)

nun macht mal alle kein fass auf. das war´n ordentlich weites gap von oben nach unten. im sprung schon gemerkt schaff ich nicht, wollt aber durchziehen. mit schmakkkes schräg abgerutscht, auf der pedale oder kurbel gelandet, abgebrochen. erst dacht ich, der rahmen oder felge. nischt. kurbel sauber durch an der pedalaufnahme. hätt ich ne camera würd ich´s in broken part thread stellen. weiß nicht ob da ne tryall standgehalten hätte???? war eh nen scheiß tach. egal. hauptsache nischt weiter passiert. gesundheitlich mein ich. alles andere kann man ersetzen. also dann,bis zum WE


----------



## berlintrial (8. Oktober 2010)

m


----------



## tinitram (8. Oktober 2010)

Hab ein relativ komisches Zeitfenster für morgen. 
Ich fahr von ca. 12:30 bis 15:00 

Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen oder Spot-Vorschläge ?


----------



## pippi (8. Oktober 2010)

keiner da, alle in cottbus


----------



## basti219 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich bleibe hier. Wir können uns 12:30 hier treffen. Vorher Bescheid sagen, sonst halte ich mich nicht an die Uhrzeit. Können dann weiter nach hier und bei Bedarf hinter dem Schlosspark Schönhausen zu ner Schule.


----------



## ITOAOTI (12. Oktober 2010)

Guten morgen. Kann jemand diese Wochen fahren. Ich könnte jeden Tag ab 5 einrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (12. Oktober 2010)

wie sieht es mit heute aus, wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus


----------



## BlueJack (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ITO hat wie er schreibt ab 5 Zeit, ich hab Ferien und den ganzen Tag Zeit, wie siehts mit dir aus Frank?


----------



## franktrial (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich könnte so ab 16 Uhr. Müsste man bloß noch überlegen wo wir fahren gehen.


----------



## BlueJack (12. Oktober 2010)

Tja das ist die Frage...Club geht immer, aber auf Club hab ich jetzt nich so die Lust...
Gibt aber noch einige Spots in Berlin wo ich noch nie war, da kennt ITO bestimmt noch einige...
Vllt kriegen wir ja nochn paar Leute zusammen? Ich könnt mal bei Damian anfragen, von dem hab ich auch schon lang nix mehr gehört...


----------



## franktrial (12. Oktober 2010)

mach das. wie sieht es hiermit aus zum fahren: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...12019&sspn=0.001329,0.004128&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=19


----------



## ITOAOTI (12. Oktober 2010)

Sry, Ich muss für heute absagen. ich komm nicht vor fünf von arbeit los. Aber vielleicht morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (12. Oktober 2010)

@bluejack: also geht 16 Uhr am http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...12019&sspn=0.001329,0.004128&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=19 klar?


----------



## BlueJack (12. Oktober 2010)

Also Damian wärs morgen lieber, daher würd ich vorschlagen dass wir das ganze auf morgen verschieben? So haben alle was davon 
Und vllt melden sich ja noch n paar, pippi und andi zB...


----------



## franktrial (12. Oktober 2010)

also ich kann unter der wocher immer nur dienstag


----------



## pippi (12. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich zeit hätte würd ich kommen, aber sieht eher schlecht aus. viel spass

ach und itatoitiii:dafür das du sprit sparen wolltest biste aber ganz schön losgeheizt ab schönefelder kreuz


----------



## ITOAOTI (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin nicht geheizt, ich bin konstant 130 gefahren.


----------



## pippi (12. Oktober 2010)

da war 80km/h !!!! 

also ich werd morgen doch kommen. hab zwar mein hauptbike gerade zerlegt, aber dann komm ich halt mit ner ersatzschleuder. also *um 17uhr an der klosterkirche????*


----------



## ITOAOTI (12. Oktober 2010)

Bin dabei.

Klosterkirche war übrigens ein super Vorschlag. @Frank: THX.


----------



## BlueJack (12. Oktober 2010)

Jut, dann sind Dami und ich morgen ebenfalls mit von der Partie, freut mich


----------



## pippi (15. Oktober 2010)

also egal wie´s wetter wird. morgen ca. 14uhr im club.[tourguide]797[/tourguide]


----------



## basti219 (15. Oktober 2010)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (15. Oktober 2010)

Naja. Basics üben oder was? Bin auch dabei.


----------



## pippi (17. Oktober 2010)

so allet trocken. wo gehts hin, potsdamer platz oder spandau oder mal janz watt neues? kann heut nur bis ca 17uhr. also wer hat lust und ne idee?


----------



## ITOAOTI (17. Oktober 2010)

lass uns am potsdammer platz fahren, Spandau können wir machen, wenn wieder mehr leute dabei sind. wenn du bloß bis 5 kannst, dann sollten wir uns spätestens um 1 treffen. Mein Vorschlag: 13.00 Uhr hier treffen.


----------



## pippi (17. Oktober 2010)

genau auf der wippe???? nagut ich werds probieren  also dann 13uhr. kann aber sein das ich arbeiten muss. also wäre ein 2.er passman nicht verkehrt. ich frag mal die clubbrüder  hat sonst noch wär lust die nicht grad verletzt sind wie andy und basti?


----------



## BlueJack (17. Oktober 2010)

Na Dami und ich fahren heut auch, allerdings ist die Gegend rund um den Potsdamer wenig anfängerfreundlich, würd uns also nix bringen...


----------



## basti219 (19. Oktober 2010)

BlueJack schrieb:


> ... allerdings ist die Gegend rund um den Potsdamer wenig anfängerfreundlich ...



Da kann man auch als Anfänger einiges machen. Auf der Überführung sind Mauern von 40 bis 70cm, Treppen, kleine und große Stufen. An der Kirche gibt es auch kleinere Steine und in der Grünanlage geht auch einiges. Man darf sich halt von den großen Sprüngen der anderen nicht demotivieren lassen ;-)


----------



## pippi (19. Oktober 2010)

basti219 schrieb:


> ... nicht demotivieren lassen ;-)



so lob ich mir das. sehr gute einstellung. heil schön


----------



## montfa (19. Oktober 2010)

heyah. wie wäre es mit ner runde im club? morgen, dh. mittwoch, 17uhr.


----------



## pippi (23. Oktober 2010)

also samstag (heute), angesagt 11C° und sonne. also ab in die shorts und ruff uffs bike. jemand nen vorschlag wo? am PDVN is das wasser endlich aus, aber das könnte man sich auch für unter der woche aufheben. also andere idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (23. Oktober 2010)

[tourguide]808[/tourguide]  treffpunkt mauerpark, um 13uhr hinten am brunnen. fahren später dann auch zum vinetaplatz rüber.


----------



## pippi (24. Oktober 2010)

so die berliner trialszene is wohl schon im winterschlaf. ich bin nacher im club zu finden. ab 14uhr so ca vllt....


----------



## ITOAOTI (24. Oktober 2010)

Bin ziemlich erkältet. Ich komm, sobald ich in B bin (so gegen 3), mal vorbei. Werd aber nicht viel fahren können.

Grüße


----------



## montfa (24. Oktober 2010)

ich bin gestern ausgegangen und erst jetzt aufgestanden, schaffe es also nicht


----------



## pippi (24. Oktober 2010)

montfa schrieb:


> ich bin gestern ausgegangen und erst jetzt aufgestanden, schaffe es also nicht



sehr clever das ne halbe stunde nach treffpunkt zu schreiben...


----------



## franktrial (25. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht es mit morgen aus, ist ja mal wieder dienstag. wenn das wetter mitspielt wäre ja kaulsdorf nord mal wieder super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andis (25. Oktober 2010)

So,

ich melde mich zurück. Will aber heute schon fahren. (Und morgen natürlich auch.) 

Also wer hat Lust heute ne Runde zu drehen??? Würde bald losfahren wollen. Dit Wetter is ja so schön.


lg x


----------



## pippi (25. Oktober 2010)

wer ist andis???? stell dich doch erstma vor.   ich muss morgen zum zahnarzt, hatte ich mit erfolg fast verdrängt  kann also erst ab 17uhr. werde mich dann wohl im club einfinden.kommt drauf an wie´s wetter wird.


----------



## andis (25. Oktober 2010)

Nabend,

Club klingt gut, weil ich dort lockerer anfangen kann als dort, wo die Obstacles vorgegeben sind. Kaulsdorf morgen ist aber deshalb gut - evtl. besser - weil die Uhren am Wochenende umgestellt werden (wird früher dunkel) und die Witterung nicht trialgünstiger wird (Winter und so). Das sind also die letzten Tage, die es lohnen, da raus zu fahren. 
Treffpunkt 13.30 Uhr bei den weißen Steinen?

sg a

p.s.: Ich bin übrigens der, der euch immer die Nervensägen a lá "Ihr macht die Steine kaputt" vom Leib hält. Remember? Und der, der euch erklärt, das Steine nicht schwul sind. Und selbst wenn dem so wäre, das kein Grund ist, sie zu beleidigen.


----------



## ITOAOTI (25. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja, Andi, unsere Homophobie-Bremse... Wie hat mir das gefehlt.


----------



## basti219 (25. Oktober 2010)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Homophobie-Bremse...


Bremsen sind ja recht wichtig beim Trial...

@andis: Weiß der Arzt, dass Du wieder mit diesem Trial anfangen willst? Du setzt vier Wochen Reha aufs Spiel ;-)


----------



## pippi (25. Oktober 2010)

basti219 schrieb:


> ....Du setzt vier Wochen Reha aufs Spiel ;-)



es waren mindestens 8wochen... ja schade. zu blöd das kaulsdorf vorab meine idee war und ich wieder nicht dabei sein kann. egal, ich hoffe es regnet und ihr kommt zu mir in club   see ya


----------



## basti219 (25. Oktober 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> es waren mindestens 8wochen... ja schade. zu blöd das kaulsdorf vorab meine idee war und ich wieder nicht dabei sein kann. egal, ich hoffe es regnet und ihr kommt zu mir in club   see ya



Am 21.09 hat andis sich hier im Forum krank gemeldet. Ich erinnere mich gut. Andi ist nämlich jünger als ich. Und? Jetzt hab ich auch Aua am Arm  Ab wieviel Jahren darf man eigentlich wieder mit Stützrädern fahren? 

By the way: fahren die Berliner zum Nikolaus-Trial nach Köln? Eisbein? Icke84? Ihr wurdet mir namentlich als verlässliche Ansprechpartner genannt...


----------



## franktrial (25. Oktober 2010)

ich weiß nicht ob ich es zu 13:30 Uhr, weil ich noch zu einer firma nach pankow muss, hab aber noch keine uhrzeit.
@andi: würde mich telefonisch bei dir melden. telefon geht doch wieder,oder?


----------



## andis (25. Oktober 2010)

Yupp,

Telefon funktioniert. Ich bin dann auf Empfang.

Und ich war tatsächlich vier Wochen absent. Letzte Woche (die fünfte) bin ich auch schon zweimal fahren - wollte aber erstmal testen, wie es läuft. Völlig weg sind die Probleme allerdings noch nicht. Stützräder sind beim Trial übrigens verboten, weil der Boden ja nur mit Zweirädern  berührt werden darf. 

Das Wetter soll die Woche ganz ansehnlich werden. Fänds gut, wir kriegen noch was Größeres zustande.

cu


----------



## montfa (26. Oktober 2010)

ah oh. wie schön, dass unsere kleine trial-szene wieder lebt und es melden sich mehr als 2-3 personen. schade nur, dass ich es morgen nicht schaffe. in der woche kann ich nur am mittwoch und freitag fahren, sonst an wochenenden.

andis [freut mich, dass du zurück bist!] hat recht - laut wettervorhersagen soll das wetter tatsächlich gut (bewölkt, aber ohne regen, 10-12°C) sein. und das noch ungefähr 2 wochen lang. ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir am WE in einer größeren gruppe fahren könnten.

........................



pippi schrieb:


> sehr clever das ne halbe stunde nach treffpunkt zu schreiben...



yep, jetzt merke ich es auch. schade nur, dass ich dich als einen moderator nicht immer dabei haben kann, vor allem wenn ich [ggf. immer noch] betrunken bin und antworten/abschicken-taste betätigen will. das hätte mir dieses WE ziemlich viele probleme sparen können. 

mfg
mtf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

bin zwar kein "Trialierer" und habe auch kein entsprechendes Bike.
Wollte aber gerne einfach mal nen bisschen Technik üben und schauen wie das alles so geht. 

Würde also gerne mal mit meinem SSP, HT vorbei kommen. 
Wo trefft ihr euch denn immer. Sonntag wäre bei mir perfekt. Vllt ergibt sich ja was.

Gruß nill


----------



## andis (26. Oktober 2010)

@ Nill:
einen festen Treffpunkt gibt es (leider) nicht. Daher bleibt dir nur, immer wieder hier im Forum nachzuschauen. Für's kommende Wochenende ist allerdings im Gespräch, nochmal viele Berliner für ein größeres Treffen zu motivieren. Es könnte sich für dich also lohnen, vor'm Samstag den Berlin-Thread durchzusehen.

@ Rest:
Ich mache mal folgenden Vorschlag bzw. greife den von Frank auf. Samstag 13 Uhr Saefkowplatz und dann rüber zur Oderbruchkippe. Na?
Samstag ist für'n Treffen besser geeigent, weil die Uhren Sonntag in aller Herrgottsfrühe umgestellt werden und immer einige Pappnasen dabei sind, die das verpeilen 

grütze


----------



## pippi (26. Oktober 2010)

auuuaaa, mein arsch tut weh. ich muss erstma ne runde heulen. aber bis zum we werd ich wohl wieder fit sein.

@ basti:  nico wohnt jetzt in triol. marcus verreist nur noch. also wahrscheinlich nicht. aber der frühlings jam sollte klappen.


----------



## montfa (26. Oktober 2010)

ja, gut. also sa. 13uhr werde ich mich wohl auf dem saefkowplatz einfinden.

@andis: die bremsbeläge habe ich schon eingepackt. vergiss den bremshebel nicht.

@pippi: man muss ja auch wissen, wie mann aufm arsch schmerz-frei landen kann.


----------



## pippi (26. Oktober 2010)

aber nicht wenn da drunter ne rockman single cage pedale nur darauf wartet dir die zähne ins fleisch zu hakken   alles klar, bis samstag dann.


----------



## montfa (26. Oktober 2010)

ahso, hab ich nich gewusst. blöde pedale... gute besserung


----------



## andis (28. Oktober 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> auuuaaa, mein arsch tut weh. ich muss erstma ne runde heulen. aber bis zum we werd ich wohl wieder fit sein.



Hör auf hier rumzuflennen. Sonst wirst du noch für ein Weichei gehalten - bestenfalls. Schlimmstenfalls denken die Leute, du bist schwul.  
(Ruf mich an, wenn es dir nicht besser geht )




montfa schrieb:


> @andis: die bremsbeläge habe ich schon eingepackt. vergiss den bremshebel nicht.



Bremsgriff/-hebel sind eingepackt. Es ist übrigens (nur) ein kurzer Hebel. Reicht der dir?

grüße a


----------



## montfa (28. Oktober 2010)

andis schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens (nur) ein kurzer Hebel. Reicht der dir?



ja. genau so will ich es haben. bis samstag.


----------



## basti219 (28. Oktober 2010)

Mein Arm fühlt sich auch wieder besser an. Kann die Kaffeetasse wieder ohne schmerzen festhalten - das müsste zum Trialen reichen ;-) Wo ist Treffpunkt? Auf dem Spielplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (28. Oktober 2010)

ja


----------



## Eisbein (28. Oktober 2010)

basti219 schrieb:


> Am 21.09 hat andis sich hier im Forum krank gemeldet. Ich erinnere mich gut. Andi ist nämlich jünger als ich. Und? Jetzt hab ich auch Aua am Arm  Ab wieviel Jahren darf man eigentlich wieder mit Stützrädern fahren?
> 
> *By the way: fahren die Berliner zum Nikolaus-Trial nach Köln? Eisbein? Icke84? Ihr wurdet mir namentlich als verlässliche Ansprechpartner genannt..*.



Ich wohn nicht mehr in Berlin. Mich hat es nach österreich (großraum Innsbruck) verschlagen. Also bin ich für derartige reisen kein ansprechpartner mehr. Zumal ich auch nicht mehr so oft hier rein schaue.

der icke ist soweit ich weis noch knapp 2 wochen i.wo am mittelmeer (zum arbeiten).

Ach und wo ich grade hier bin. wie schauts bei euch aus wegen dem Frühlingsjam in Köln? auch wenn ich kein rad habe, wollte ich evtl. hin schauen, wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss...


----------



## pippi (29. Oktober 2010)

ohhh man, das isso ziemlich der unsinnigste beitrag den ich von dir (eisbein) gelesen habe  1. hab ich ihm seine frage schon beantwortet (in diesem thread)
   2. erst lehnst du nikolaus ab, weil du soweit weg wohnst und dann fragst du nach frühlingsjam der so ganz nebenbei auch in köln stattfindet ???

macht dich der erste schnee so extrem fertig? 
egal, ick würd ma freun wenn du zum frühlingsjam aufschlägst 

grüße nach tirol, im märz bin ick ooch da. jippiejaheee


----------



## franktrial (29. Oktober 2010)

"Ich mache mal folgenden Vorschlag bzw. greife den von Frank auf. Samstag 13 Uhr Saefkowplatz und dann rüber zur Oderbruchkippe. Na?"

Ach man ist toll, das man meine Vorschläge aufgreift ...und ich kann am Samstag nicht. Aber vielleicht würde sich jemand doch für Sonntag einfinden (trotz Zeitumstellung). Soll ja an beiden Tagen ganz schön werden.

Also hoffe auf ein Trial-WOCHENENDE


----------



## ITOAOTI (29. Oktober 2010)

Zeitumstellung wär ja ne richtig traurige ausrede, am sonntag nicht fahren zu können. Für Sonntag wäre ich übrigens auch zu haben. Wir wollten ja nochmal nach spandau fahren. Wie wärs damit?


----------



## andis (29. Oktober 2010)

Also,

Sonntag wollte ich auch fahren. Du (Frank) wärst also nicht allein. Und Spandau klingt auch extremst gut. 

soweit bis morgen
axxxs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (29. Oktober 2010)

also sonntag bin ich auch dabei (inkl. samstag natürlich)  allerdings hab ich ne kleine abneigung gegen spandau, aber das klärt sich vllt noch. ansonsten dachte ich an PDVN, weil da endlich das wasser aus ist. ach is mir eigentlich auch egal. andy nimmst du mich mit nach spandau? hab nämlich kein auto und da ich nicht weiß wie S-bahntüren aufgehen...   wir müssten dann aber recht zeitig nach spandau. so 12uhr dacht ich ( vor ort) wegen schnell dunkel und so, hab nämlich kein licht am fahrrad. EINWÄNDE ????


----------



## Eisbein (29. Oktober 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> ohhh man, das isso ziemlich der unsinnigste beitrag den ich von dir (eisbein) gelesen habe  1. hab ich ihm seine frage schon beantwortet (in diesem thread)
> 2. erst lehnst du nikolaus ab, weil du soweit weg wohnst und dann fragst du nach frühlingsjam der so ganz nebenbei auch in köln stattfindet ???
> 
> macht dich der erste schnee so extrem fertig?
> ...



ah, hatte die folgenden antworten nur überflogen...

Nikolaustrial - intressiert mich nicht so brennend und passt zeitlich auch garnicht.

Frühlingsjam ist in den semsterferien, und wenn ich nicht i.welchen touristen das skifahren beibringen muss/darf dann werde ich mich wohl richtung köln bewegen!

Fährst du wieder ins gleiche gebiet wie letztes jahr? Das wäre dann nämlich nicht tirol 

servus!


----------



## pippi (29. Oktober 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Fährst du wieder ins gleiche gebiet wie letztes jahr? Das wäre dann nämlich nicht tirol
> 
> servus!



ja is ja gut, klug********r   wollte ja nur sagen das ich auch ins schnee fahre...


----------



## franktrial (29. Oktober 2010)

Also Spandau klingt gut, wäre super wenn wir nicht so spät fahren (Vormittag), denn ihr wisst ja es wird früher dunkel.


----------



## ITOAOTI (30. Oktober 2010)

Das wird ja immer früher. Es fehlt nur noch, dass jemand 6 Uhr morgens vorschlägt. Ich werd sehe, wann ich in B aufschlage. Der südliche Ring ist nämlich gesperrt, daher könnte es sein, dass der Hinweg aus der Heimat ein wenig länger dauert. Vielleicht kann ich auch direkt nach Spandau kommen, dann könnte ich mir das gekurve durchberlin sparen. Wie auch immer. Entscheidet euch bitte für ne Zeit, ich richte mich dann darauf ein.
Jut, bis denne.


----------



## pippi (30. Oktober 2010)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Der südliche Ring ist nämlich gesperrt, daher könnte es sein, dass der Hinweg aus der Heimat ein wenig länger dauert.



du wirst hier nie ankommen. weißt du was sie vorhersagen: über 15km stau. meistbefahrenes autobahnkreuz. umleitungen sind eingerichtet. man da fahren alle lang. dieses WE hät ich an deiner stelle drauf verzichtet in die heimat zu fahren. am besten du gibst mama schnell nen kuss und machst dich wieder auf´n rückweg damit du pünktlich bist. aber sind ja deine nerven die du da strapazierst   bis montag dann  

PS: ich bin immer noch für um 12uhr treffpunkt in spandau am sonntag.


----------



## ITOAOTI (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich ruf dann mal durch, wenn (und falls) ich in spandau bin. Ihr braucht nicht auf mich warten. Ach ja: Nehmt bitte eure handies mit.


----------



## andis (30. Oktober 2010)

Nabend,

der Plan für morgen ist fertig. Einwände dagegen können gerne vorgetragen werden, sind aber belanglos. Also lasst es gleich sein 

12 Uhr ist hier http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.534...2.533689,13.193454&spn=0.002963,0.006899&z=17 Stelldichein. Pippi und andis fahren mit den Öffentlichen. Treffpunkt ist 11.15 Uhr am S-Bahnhof Storkower Str.

Achtung: Die Uhren werden umgestellt. 

also bis morgen

p.s. @ Mofa: War heute wieder schön mit dir.


----------



## basti219 (30. Oktober 2010)

Also gut. Ich komme auch. Was bleibt mir anderes übrig bei dem Wetter...


----------



## franktrial (30. Oktober 2010)

So ok ich bin dann auch am Start. Werde auch mit den Öffentlichen fahren (S75). Bis morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (1. November 2010)

also am WE steht mal wieder cottbus an. aber nur einen tag. der hallenmeister bertie kann uns leider nur am freitag oder sonntag die pforte öffnen. freitag is mir persönlich nischts. würde dann spontan auf sonntag ausweichen. das itatotiti fährt schon mal freiwillig mit. noch jemand ohne fahrschein???

plan is: gechillt mittags hin. abends noch gechillter wieder zurück. meiner einer muss vorher noch shoppen gehen im nachbarland. heut is montag. also macht euch nen kopp wer mit will, damit das nich wieder auf´n letzten drücker passiert.


----------



## basti219 (1. November 2010)

Sonntag wäre ich mit von der Partie. Würde selbst fahren. Mit einem Rad ist mein Auto aber leider voll.


----------



## pippi (1. November 2010)

basti219 schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre ich mit von der Partie. Würde selbst fahren. Mit einem Rad ist mein Auto aber leider voll.



wusste gar nicht das du einen smart hast!   oder bist du spontan auf ein 28" rad umgestiegen?  oder nimmst du dir etwa deine eigenen paletten mit?  oder.... neee reicht jetzt


----------



## basti219 (1. November 2010)

Ja, ist echt peinlich, aber zwischen den Sitzen und dem Motor ist so wenig Platz. Ich muss endlich mal bei Ferrari nachfragen, ob die nen Dachgepäckträger im Angebot haben ;-)


----------



## montfa (1. November 2010)

du hättest doch nen lambo kaufen sollen... 

am sonntag bin ich auch dabei und kann eine person mitnehmen. notfalls könnte ich noch platz für eine weitere person finden, dann müssten die bikes aber schon mächtig auseinandergebaut werden.



pippi schrieb:


> plan is: gechillt mittags hin.



14uhr vor der halle in cb? eine 4 stunden session in der halle und vor 8 wieder in berlin?


----------



## pippi (1. November 2010)

montfa schrieb:


> 14uhr vor der halle in cb? eine 4 stunden session in der halle und vor 8 wieder in berlin?



so war der plan. klingt gut. am sonntag sind wenigstens keine LKWs unterwegs, könn wa durchballern.


----------



## ITOAOTI (1. November 2010)

Sachte, Sachte.


----------



## andis (2. November 2010)

Hallo ihr,

habe gerade mein Portemonnaie durchgesehen und 20 Euronen gefunden. Die würde ich gerne gegen was Sinnvolles eintauschen. Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung was?

sg a


----------



## montfa (2. November 2010)

eine fahrt nach cottbus und zurück am sonntag + bisschen was zum naschen unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (2. November 2010)

andis schrieb:


> .... was Sinnvolles eintauschen. Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung was?
> 
> sg a



eine fahrt nach cottbus hin und zurück + naschen und geile mucke..

na? da wirste schwach oder? mir is egal. fahr mit wo du willst


----------



## andis (2. November 2010)

Hallo,

bei wem ich mitfahren kann, ist mir ziemlich egal. Wollte für die Platzorga nur Bescheid geben, dass ich gerne mitkommen würde.

Die Sache mit dem "Naschen" ist mir allerdings nicht ganz geheuer 

guten Abend
axxxs


----------



## basti219 (2. November 2010)

Das mir keiner benascht aufs Fahrad steigt!


----------



## ITOAOTI (3. November 2010)

Jemand Lust und Zeit zum radfahren? Platz der Vereinten Nationen?


----------



## pippi (3. November 2010)

bin dabei. 15uhr?


----------



## montfa (3. November 2010)

uhh. bin glücklicherweise schon zu hause. um wie viel uhr wolltest du am pdvn fahren?

edit: ich könnte um 3 da sein, so für 1,5 stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (3. November 2010)

na dann bis gleich, aber fahr nicht über die gürtelstr um die frankfurter zu überqueren. da hat´s grad ordentlich gekracht inkl. autobrand. die kreuzung wird wohl zu sein.


----------



## ITOAOTI (3. November 2010)

Schaffe es wahrsag erst später. So gegeg halb vier.


----------



## montfa (5. November 2010)

es tut mir leid dies mitteilen zu müssen, aber ich schaffe es nicht, am sonntag nach cottbus zu kommen. ich wünsche euch viel spaß!


----------



## berlintrial (6. November 2010)

Wann geht es morgen los .fahren wir zu sammen oder jeder für sich.habe dann noch ein Platz im Auto frei


----------



## andis (6. November 2010)

montfa schrieb:


> es tut mir leid dies mitteilen zu müssen, aber ich schaffe es nicht, am sonntag nach cottbus zu kommen. ich wünsche euch viel spaß!



 mach' ich da nur. Beim nächsten Mal wieder.

Wenn ich das recht überblicke fahren 4 Leute von Berlin aus nach Cottbus. Von denen haben zwei jeweils zwei Plätze im Auto frei. Basti08/15 müßte also nicht alleine fahren.

Ich würde gerne gegen 12 Uhr hier losfahren. Zum Treffpunkt kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich nicht weiß, wo der Berlintrial zu Hause ist.

würde gern schnell Klarheit haben...

Grüße


----------



## basti219 (6. November 2010)

Ich würde dann also zum Treffpunkt kommen, den Daumen raushalten und mit Rad in eines der Autos einsteigen? Hört sich gut an. Wer nimmt sich den meiner an?


----------



## ITOAOTI (6. November 2010)

Basti, du kannst bei mir mitkommen. Tust du mir nen gefallen und kommst mir ein wenig entgegen? Ich könnt dich am Ostkreuz abholen. Die S9 bringt dich direkt aus Pankow dahin. Der Andi muss wohl dann mit dem Stefan voraus fahren. Stefan wollte ja noch eben einen Abstecher nach Polen machen und deshab ein wenig früher losfahren.
Ab wann ist denn der Bertie bereit für unsere Ankunft?


----------



## andis (6. November 2010)

Äääähhäähmmm... sorry,

habe gerade mit Pippi telefoniert und die meinte, das Ito fährt auch von Berlin aus. (Bin fälschlicherweise davon ausgegangen, dass es aus der Provinz kommt.) Pippi wollte jetzt dafür sorgen, dass sich Ito und Berlintrial absprechen, um gemeinsam zu fahren. Für dich - lieber Basti007 - bliebe dann alles beim Alten (aber das bist du ja gewohnt ). Wir sind dann aber hoffentlich alle versorgt. Und es entsteht keine weitere Verwirrung.

Pippi und meine Wenigkeit legen schon um 11 Uhr hier los - zwecks Genussmittelbeschaffung.

Freue mich auf morgen
xxy


----------



## andis (6. November 2010)

...  ...

Ich sage gar nichts mehr. Überschneidet sich ja alles. Aber warum sollte es bei so einer Tour auch einfacher sein als sonst...


----------



## ITOAOTI (6. November 2010)

Sry sollte ich berlintrial kennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti219 (6. November 2010)

Ich gehe also davon aus, doch selbst zu fahren...


----------



## ITOAOTI (6. November 2010)

Gut, Basti. Dann fährst du alleine und ich und Berlintrial fahren zusammen.
@ Berlintrial: Was könntest du für einen fahrbaren Untersatz beisteuern? Ich fahr nen 2008er Fiesta. Ich würde zwar gern fahren, aber mit zwei 26ern wirds eng inner Fiste. Geht aber.
Wo wollmer uns überhaupt treffen? Ich weiß leider nicht wo du genau wohnst. Ruf einfach mal durch, Stefan hat dir ja meine Nummer gegeben.


----------



## basti219 (6. November 2010)

> Cottbus Wheel e.V.
> Aufgrund eines Angriffs, ist diese Seite bis zu unbestimmer Zeit offline...



Kann mir jemand die Straße fürs Navi sagen? Ist Dissenchener Waldstraße 11 richtig?


----------



## ITOAOTI (6. November 2010)

Dito. Hier.


----------



## basti219 (6. November 2010)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Ab wann ist denn der Bertie bereit für unsere Ankunft?


...


----------



## ITOAOTI (6. November 2010)

Stefan hat Bertie gesagt, dass wir zwischen eins und zwei aufschlagen. Carsten und ich werden um zwölf in Köpenick starten.


----------



## andis (9. November 2010)

Huuuaaahh...

...streck, gäääähn... ausgeschlafen!!!*

Guten Morgen,

ich werde heute fahren. Habe bis max. 16 Uhr Zeit und werde mich in der Gegend um den PdVN herumtreiben. Wer macht'n mit?



* Wollte nur n bißchen die Frühausteher unter uns ärgern.


----------



## franktrial (9. November 2010)

mensch andi ich hab dich nicht auf handy erreicht, schade dabei war doch dienstag franktrial-tag!


----------



## montfa (9. November 2010)

am donnerstag gegen 17 uhr treffen wir (ich und ito) uns im club. wenn ihr lust habt, kommt auch vorbei. mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andis (9. November 2010)

franktrial schrieb:


> mensch andi ich hab dich nicht auf handy erreicht, schade dabei war doch dienstag franktrial-tag!



ey und genau daran habe ich auch gedacht. Nur war ich dann zu blöd, auch daran zu denken, dass du dich evtl. erst meldest, wenn ich schon los bin. Und da ich gerne ohne Zeux fahre, hatte ich natürlich auch kein Handy bei. Soll nicht wieder vorkommen.  



montfa schrieb:


> am donnerstag gegen 17 uhr treffen wir (ich und ito) uns im club. wenn ihr lust habt, kommt auch vorbei. mfg



schreibe ich mir gleich rot im Kalender an. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.

lg axxy


----------



## montfa (10. November 2010)

goddamit! jungs, ich musste heute schon wieder die stadt kurzfristig verlassen und kann dummerweise den von mir vorgeschlagenen termin leider nicht einhalten. bitte verzeiht mir...


----------



## ITOAOTI (11. November 2010)

"die Stadt verlassen"? Hast du probleme mit der Mafia?
Naja. Ist denn noch jemand zu einer verbindlichen Zusage in der Lage, oder muss ich heute alleine fahren?


----------



## andis (11. November 2010)

Dies ist eine verbindliche Zusage.

Ich werde auch da sein. Vermutlich etwas früher als 17 Uhr. Die Pippi wollte auch.

also bis nachher


----------



## berlintrial (11. November 2010)

Da bin ick dabei


----------



## pippi (11. November 2010)

sagt mal leute des gepflegten trialsports, wollen wir doch zum nikolaustrial rÃ¼ber fahren? ich weiÃ, basti hats schon mal angesprochen, aber umso kÃ¤lter es wird, umso mehr will ich inner warmen halle nen gepflegten "wettkampf" hinlegen. ich wÃ¼rde mir nen 3 sitzer besorgen inkl. bikes und mit phil mal abklÃ¤ren wieÂ´s mit Ã¼bernachten aussieht. weil alles an einem tag is mir zu krass. jemand ernsthaft interesse?

ich rechne mit 6h fahrtzeit und 100â¬  = ca. 60â¬ sprit, 5â¬ eintritt, und der rest is verpflegung. weiÃ nich ob Ã¼bernachten auch was kostet. letzte mal ham wa fÃ¼rÂ´s WE nen 10ner bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (13. November 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> sagt mal leute des gepflegten trialsports, wollen wir doch zum nikolaustrial rüber fahren? ich weiß, basti hats schon mal angesprochen, aber umso kälter es wird, umso mehr will ich inner warmen halle nen gepflegten "wettkampf" hinlegen. ich würde mir nen 3 sitzer besorgen inkl. bikes und mit phil mal abklären wie´s mit übernachten aussieht. weil alles an einem tag is mir zu krass. jemand ernsthaft interesse?
> 
> ich rechne mit 6h fahrtzeit und 100  = ca. 60 sprit, 5 eintritt, und der rest is verpflegung. weiß nich ob übernachten auch was kostet. letzte mal ham wa für´s WE nen 10ner bezahlt.




hey, ich wäre dabei. wenn nicht wieder was spontan dazwischen kommt.
aber sollte klappen. wann soll es denn losgehen und wann zurück?
und is da nur wettkampf oder kann ich auch so rumhüpfen?


----------



## pippi (13. November 2010)

also bis jetzt hab ich noch keine antwort von den kalkhallen bekommen. aber ich denke wenn wir die bikes zerlegen, bekommen wir auch 4 bikes rein. und der "wettkampf" soll ja nur dazu dienen das keine langweile aufkommt. man kann bestimmt nebenbei auch trialen. der spass steht ja im vordergrund. und wenn nicht nimmste dir dein skateboard mit und fährst wieder neben an und filmst deine kickflips


----------



## ITOAOTI (13. November 2010)

Ich bin durchaus ebenfalls interessiert. Gerade der Wettkampf interessiert mich. Gibts dazu nicht vielleicht nen Fred? Ist das an dem Wochenende vor oder nach Nikolaus?


----------



## pippi (13. November 2010)

man stephan, such doch einfach mal nach nikolaus, köln, trial. dann dürftes du auf diesen hier stoßen


----------



## ITOAOTI (13. November 2010)

So geht's doch auch ;-) Ich denke der 4. Ist ein gutes Datum. Köln wir kommen. Stefan, bitte reservier mir nen Platz in deinem Auto, ich komm mit.


----------



## pippi (13. November 2010)

so dann wären wir schon mal zu dritt.  anderes thema: wann und wo morgen? wetter sieht eher nach club aus. 14uhr oder früher?


----------



## ITOAOTI (13. November 2010)

Sry, ich kann morgen nicht. Komm erst später nach Berlin. Vielleicht in der Woche.


----------



## pippi (14. November 2010)

die sonne scheint  20°C   jemand lust?


----------



## andis (14. November 2010)

Morgen,

Jo und ich fahren heute. Sind gegen 13.30 Uhr am Bachlauf. Und dann mal sehen. Kommst ooch Pippi? Und der Rest vom Schützenfest?

grüße
a


----------



## basti219 (14. November 2010)

13:30 Bachlauf - bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (14. November 2010)

ausnahmsweise... bis gleich


----------



## franktrial (14. November 2010)

andi nicht das handy vergessen, wollte nachkommen und mich dann bei dir melden.


----------



## pippi (15. November 2010)

nikolaustrial fällt von meiner seite her aus. übernachtung gibts nicht. nur zum frühlingsjam. schade.


----------



## basti219 (18. November 2010)

Ich habe gerade die Nachricht von Sebastian (bike-show.de) bekommen, dass wir bei ihm übernachten können:



> Wenn Ihr Schlafsack usw. mitbringt, dann könnt Ihr bei mir übernachten.  Wir haben ein Schlafsofa für 2 und der Rest müsste sich mit dem Boden  begnügen.


----------



## Icke84 (19. November 2010)

was sagt papa trial?


----------



## bike-show.de (19. November 2010)

Das Angebot steht.


----------



## basti219 (20. November 2010)

Hat jemand Pläne für heute?


----------



## basti219 (20. November 2010)

Keiner? Dann mache ich mich mal alleine los und betriale Pankow... Wie schauts morgen aus? Die Sonne soll raus kommen?


----------



## ITOAOTI (20. November 2010)

So, Leute, wie siehts aus, morgen um eins am Platz der vereinten Nationen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti219 (20. November 2010)

Das hört sich gut an... Hab heute runde Steine malträtiert und morgen dann eckige 

PDV auf Google Street-View: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...d=y18WuzQbLn3Fqm-YyJWxfg&cbp=12,113.03,,0,4.3


----------



## tinitram (21. November 2010)

Ich fahr gegen 13:30 zum Görli... Muss mein Auto da irgendwo abgeben und werd gleich mal schauen was da noch so geht. Danach komm ich dann auch rüber nach F'Hain.

[tourguide]803[/tourguide]

ein Platz ist auf dem Hinweg noch frei - falls jemand mit will -> melden


----------



## basti219 (23. November 2010)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Das Angebot steht.




Zum Nikolaustrial macht die Halle am Sonntag übrigens ab 15:00 wieder auf. Je nach Wetter kann man Sonntag aber auch einfach mal Köln betrialen, oder? 

Neue Fernseher werden jedenfalls nicht als Ausrede akzeptiert ;-)


----------



## ITOAOTI (23. November 2010)

Ber Basti wird von Kiel aus fahren. Ich werde von Berlin aus fahren. Ich wäre einer Fahrgemeinschaft nicht abgeneigt. Ich könnte noch einen mit Rad unterbringen. Soweit ich weiß hat der Basti auch noch ein paar mehr Schlafplätze klar gemacht. Freiwillige vor!
Makus, wie kommst du eigentlich hin und wo schläfst du?


----------



## ITOAOTI (25. November 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig Lust heute Abend fahren zu gehen? Ich könnte um 5 am Club sein.


----------



## andis (25. November 2010)

Morgen,

später wird bei mir heute nix. ich würde schon gegen 14 Uhr losfahren wollen und bei mir in der Gegend bleiben. xxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (25. November 2010)

omfg. bewegung in unserem fred!

ich werde mich dem andis anschließen. 14 uhr am frankfurter tor?


----------



## Icke84 (26. November 2010)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Ber Basti wird von Kiel aus fahren. Ich werde von Berlin aus fahren. Ich wäre einer Fahrgemeinschaft nicht abgeneigt. Ich könnte noch einen mit Rad unterbringen. Soweit ich weiß hat der Basti auch noch ein paar mehr Schlafplätze klar gemacht. Freiwillige vor!
> Makus, wie kommst du eigentlich hin und wo schläfst du?



ich wäre eigentlich mit stefan gefahren, aber der hat ja gesagt fällt aus und zu dem angebot von bike-show hat er noch nix geschrieben. lebt denn stefan noch?

ich bin gerade noch in new york, schöne grüße


----------



## ITOAOTI (26. November 2010)

Stefan hat kein Bock. Der will sich lieber mit seiner neuen 3D Glotze beschäftigen.
Momentan bin ich der einzige außer Basti, der nach Köln fährt. Also, kommste mit?


----------



## andis (26. November 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich fahre morgen ab 13 Uhr bei mir im Großraum Friedrichshain. Hat da wer Lust drauf?

xxy


----------



## basti219 (26. November 2010)

Hi andis. Ich wäre mit von der Partie. Hast Du Dir schon einen Treffpunkt überlegt?


----------



## ITOAOTI (26. November 2010)

Ich wär auch dabei. Mal sehen, ob mein Wasser inner Bremse die Kälte aushält. Schlag mal was vor. Andi, das ist deine Hood. Ich bin auch gerne bereit ein wenig herumzufahren. Es müssen also nicht die Standard-Spots sein.


----------



## andis (26. November 2010)

Nach langem Überlegen schlage ich als Startpunkt das Frankfurter Tor vor. Von dort könnte es über die Helsingforser Str. und das Berghain zum Ostbahnhof gehen und von dort Richtung Osthafen resp. Universal/MTV Gedöns (östlich der Oberbaumbrücke). Von dort dann die Warschauer Str. zurück zum Frankfurter Tor. Dabei noch ne Tipp- und Sidehop-Mauer mitnehmen. 

na?


----------



## ITOAOTI (26. November 2010)

Klingt nach ner schönen Runde. Bin dabei. Ist Marcin hier oder musste er wieder die Stadt verlassen?


----------



## basti219 (26. November 2010)

Morgen 17:30 am Frankfurter Tor:

basti219: "War ne schöne Runde heute. "
ITOAOTI: "Ja, echt cool. "
andis: "Das übliche halt. Langweilig auf die Dauer... "
basti219: "Ich war noch an keinem der Spots - alles frisch vom Bäcker. "
andis: ""


----------



## andis (26. November 2010)

Hey Kids,

widrige Umstände zwingen, mich meine Teilnahme am morgigen Stelldichein abzusagen. Es besteht zwar die Chance - worauf die sich gründet, weiß ich gerade nicht - dass ich später noch dazustoße, aber garantieren, kann ich nüscht. Der totale Ab****. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.........ck

xxy

p.s.: In Basti219s letztem Post steckt übrigens ein Fehler  Wer ihn entdeckt, bekommt von mir einen Flicken geschenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (27. November 2010)

Verdammt, wir haben unseren Führer verloren. Die Mission ist in Gefahr.


----------



## basti219 (27. November 2010)

Das Frankfurter Tor finden wir, oder? _Ich bin auf der Süd-West-Seite bzw. diagonal gegenüber Humana. _Den Rest such ich mal im Tourguide  und mit Google-Street-View...


----------



## basti219 (27. November 2010)

.


----------



## ITOAOTI (27. November 2010)

Du willst also am Plan festhalten? Na dann, gut so. Wir sehen uns um eins am Frankfurter Tor.


----------



## basti219 (27. November 2010)

Das müsste dann irgendwie so aussehen: 





Der Schlenker am Berghain ist glaube ich nicht nötig, wenn ich Andis  Wegbeschreibung richtig verstanden habe. Goggle zeigt das aber nicht  anders an.


----------



## montfa (27. November 2010)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Klingt nach ner schönen Runde. Bin dabei. Ist Marcin hier oder musste er wieder die Stadt verlassen?



ich musste untertauchen, stimmt! bin dann naechstes we mit euch wieder unterwegs... es sei denn ihr seid alle in koelle... es sei denn es schneit zu viel... es sei denn ich hab keine lust, meine maggie zu flicken...


----------



## basti219 (27. November 2010)

Hey andis, bei Universal hat uns die Security vertrieben und wegen der Rucksäcke wollte der schon das Bombenräum-Kommando holen. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum Du abgesagt hast - Dir war die Sache wohl zu heiß. 

Heutzutage den Rucksack ablegen ist nicht ganz ungefährlich...


----------



## andis (27. November 2010)

Nabend,

mir is nüscht zu heiß. Vor den sicherheitgehirnverbreit Leuten hätte ich euch warnen sollen bzw. müssen. Mein Fehler, sorry. Warum ihr eure Rucksäcke aber auch überall abstellen müßt, könnt nur ihr wissen  Das heißt aber auch ihr habt die Tour schon gemacht. Schade für mich. Spass hattet ihr hoffentlich ausreichend.

Morgen soll das Wetter ähnlich werden. Neuauflage?

xxy

p.s.: Findet denn keine_r den Fehler in Basti219s Post? Oder ist der Anreiz zu Antworten zu gering? Okay: Erhöhe die Belohnung: zwei Flicken.


----------



## ITOAOTI (27. November 2010)

Von mir aus können wir uns diese Runde noch einmal anschauen. Ich denke da kann man noch mehr rausholen, als wir es heute getan haben. Wir bräuchten nen Eingeborenen, der uns die interessanten Ecken zeigt. Na mal sehen, ob du morgen wieder absagst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andis (27. November 2010)

Jetzt kann (((eigentlich))) nix mehr dazwischen kommen. Wollen wir uns morgen wieder um 13 Uhr am Frankfurter Tot treffen? Dann kann mensch immer noch entscheiden, in welche Richtung es geht.

xxy


----------



## ITOAOTI (28. November 2010)

Gut, bis nachher am Frankfurter Tor.


----------



## pippi (28. November 2010)

na gut, aber nur weil die sonne scheint


----------



## basti219 (28. November 2010)

Wieviel Uhr? 13:00 wie gestern?

(Sorry für die Frage. Steht ja im Fred. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...)


----------



## cafe.hdjk (30. November 2010)

Hi TrialGemeinde !  ... heute haben wir im CAFE die Bühne schneefrei gemacht und ein Teil der Dachplanen vom Schnee befreit. Zudem haben wir in der letzten Woche an der Verlängerung der Bühne nach vorn gearbeitet (ca. 2,50), damit kein Schnee von vorne rauftreiben kann...., was ja im letzten Jahr ein problem war.  Nun fragen wir uns, ob ihr überhaupt Lust habt bei der Kälte zu fahren ?  ... und ob ihr auch wieder mitmachen würdet, wenn es darum geht den Schnee abzufegen bzw. runterzuziehen ??  Was sagt ihr ?? seid ihr dabei ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... dit würde ja bisl Arbeit machen ... und wenn garkeiner fahren will - dann lohnt sich die Mühe nicht und wir nehmen die Planen runter .... aber denkt dran, hier könntet ihr solange Schnee liegt unter Licht, nett fahren !! Markus und Jan und Flex sind dabei, wenn es darum geht zu helfen - aber alleine wollen wir das auch nicht machen - wir grüßen !


----------



## ITOAOTI (30. November 2010)

Hi Jan, ich denke das sollte drin sein. Wenn es geschneit hat, werd ich vorbei kommen und mit anpacken. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich erst gegen fünf von Arbeit komme und dann (halb-um sechs) meistens keiner mehr da ist. Für eine Quick Reaction Force kann ich daher leider nicht dienen. Außerdem bin ich ab 20. Dezember bis Mitte Januar nicht in Berlin.
Vielleicht kann sich ja noch jemand anderes für die Umsorgung unserer geliebten Bühne erwärmen.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (30. November 2010)

ich werde auch helfen. aber ich bin auch von 19.12 bis 3.1 weg.


----------



## pippi (1. Dezember 2010)

lieber jan, es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, es gibt nur die falsche bekleidung   klar fahren wir. und selbstverständlich wird mit angepackt. ich bin vom 29.12.10 - 5.1.11 in münchen. wenn ich´s einrichten kann, komm ich heut ma vorbei, vllt treff ich jemanden an.


----------



## basti219 (4. Dezember 2010)

Grüße aus Kölle. So ne beheizte Halle hat schon was. Ich glaub wir sollten für nen tragbaren Heizpilz sammeln 

Beim Frühlingsjam wird es übrigens bereits am Vortag möglich sein in der Halle zu übernachten. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, soll der nächstes Jahr schon früher sein - nämlich am 04. und 05. Februar. Hier ein Bild aus der Halle:






Bin übrigens 3. bei den Fortgeschrittenen geworden.


----------



## pippi (4. Dezember 2010)

basti219 schrieb:


> Beim Frühlingsjam wird es übrigens bereits am Vortag möglich sein in der Halle zu übernachten. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, soll der nächstes Jahr schon früher sein - nämlich am 04. und 05. Februar. Hier ein Bild aus der Halle:



das wissen wir bereits. warn ja letztes jahr schon da. da kannste bequem am freitag abend anreisen, nen bissl trialen wenn de bock hast. schlafen gehen oben in den schulungsräumen(10 für 2 nächte inkl. eintritt). frühstücken in der halle, trialen, mittagessen in der halle, trialen, abendbrot essen in der halle, trialen, in pool springen, abendbrot essen in der halle, trialen, saufen, schlafen, nächsten tag das selbe in grün nur nach´m mittag heimreise antreten. deswegen lohnt sich frühlingsjam mehr. aber danke für die info und das bild


----------



## pippi (4. Dezember 2010)

achso, wie sieht´s morgen mit ner runde im club aus? ich würd ab 12uhr.


----------



## montfa (4. Dezember 2010)

na, glückwunsch basti zu deinem erfolg. und viel spaß noch da drüben. 

eine frage zum frühlingsjam. wieso wird es mitten im winter organisiert? könnte man es nicht auf den tatsächlichen anfang des frühlings verschieben. (sprich: nach klausuren, nicht vor...)

ich komme morgen zum club. bis dann.


----------



## pippi (4. Dezember 2010)

weil im "winter" mehr leute kommen. wenn´s warm draussen ist, muss ich nicht nach köln fahren. also bis morgen. andy mach´n spruch.


----------



## ITOAOTI (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei. Probiert mal ein bisschen Salz mitzubringen, die Bühne ist ziemlich vereist. Grüße


----------



## andis (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

@Basti: Herzlichen Glückwunsch  (Auch wenn du uns die Info schuldig geblieben bist, wie viele bei den Fortgeschrittenen an den Start gingen ) Müssen wir jetzt ab dem nächsten Jahr mit dir in der grünen Spur rechnen? 

@ Pippi: ick mach'n Widerspruch: "Nö". Aber danke der Nachfrage. Wäre jetzt eh schon zu spät.

Viel Spass
axxy


----------



## cafe.hdjk (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi - heute sind neue spanngummis angekommen   und ich muß noch ein paar gerüststangen bestellen ... dann können wir das Dach nach vorn dicht machen !  gruß jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. Dezember 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> das wissen wir bereits. warn ja letztes jahr schon da. da kannste bequem am freitag abend anreisen, nen bissl trialen wenn de bock hast. schlafen gehen oben in den schulungsräumen(10 für 2 nächte inkl. eintritt). frühstücken in der halle, trialen, mittagessen in der halle, trialen, abendbrot essen in der halle, trialen, in pool springen, abendbrot essen in der halle, trialen, saufen, schlafen, nächsten tag das selbe in grün nur nach´m mittag heimreise antreten. deswegen lohnt sich frühlingsjam mehr. aber danke für die info und das bild



soweit ich mich erinnere, lagst du nicht im pool und hast auch nichts getrunken  

@ marcin: also ich bin bis dahin schon durch mit den klausuren!

weis aber nicht ob ich hin fahre, bin ein monat später zum karneval dort...


----------



## basti219 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin Morgen so ab 12:00 im Club. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## cafe.hdjk (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi - wir haben Besen und den Schneeabzieher auf der Bühne gelassen und auch ne´ Aluleiter !

Heute abend wird ab 21 Uhr gegrillt, es spielt ne´französische Skaband, Eintritt ist frei !

viel Spaß bei Fahren ! 

nächste Woche können wir die Bühnenüberdachung nach vorn verlängern ! Es fehlt nur noch eine Entlastungsstütze für die Mitte vorn.... oder heute Abend ab 18 Uhr !  würde auch gegen Regen helfen am Samstag und Sonntag. 
ich bin da - gruß Jan


----------



## basti219 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich komme heute Abend erst spät in Berlin an...


----------



## cafe.hdjk (10. Dezember 2010)

basti219 schrieb:


> Ich komme heute Abend erst spät in Berlin an...




wir grillen bis 23 Uhri !


----------



## pippi (10. Dezember 2010)

basti219 schrieb:


> Ich bin Morgen so ab 12:00 im Club. Kommt jemand mit?



jupp, am start. bei +6C° morgen is ja wie sommer  auf grillen und ska hätt ich heut auch verdammt bock, aber das wird wohl nischt.


----------



## ITOAOTI (10. Dezember 2010)

Sry, ich bin heute und das gesamte Wochenende busy. Vielleicht könnte ich am Sonntag nachmittags mal vorbei kommen. Da sollten wir uns aber nochmal absprechen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## cafe.hdjk (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi - heute haben wir die Bühne im Club nach vorn mit einer zusätzlichen Plane zugemacht .... >  wir hoffen, daß der nächste Schnee nun nicht so doll auf die Bühne raufkommt.  Allerdings ist rechts und links noch ein Meter frei !  wer hat also zufällig eine 8m Plane (3 m breit reicht!)  ???
.... und wer kümmert sich nach dem 25.12. um die Schneeabwehr ??

sagt mal bitte bescheid !  oder kann der Pippi dit im Blick behalten ?!  wäre zu schön !    ;-)  grüße


----------



## pippi (13. Dezember 2010)

erstmal muss ick euch ja mal loben. dachte du nennst nen termin und wir packen alle mit an?  so is natürlich auch schon. basti und ich haben am samstag die nassen schweren schneemassen mir viel schweiß von der plane bekommen. die waren leider zu schwer für die plane und haben ihre spuren hinterlassen. also ich schau bestimmt noch mal vorbei, aber ab 29.12 bin ich ne woche weg.  @ jan: meinst du es wäre zu riskant an manchen stellen kleine löcher in den boden zu bohren damit das wasser besser abfließt? bzw würde es überhaupt sinn machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafe.hdjk (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi

- Danke für das Lob !
... wir haben immer zwischendurch gearbeitet  ..., wie es passte. Keen Problem !
schön, daß ihr es gut findet ! 

- Sehr gut, daß ihr am Wochende auch noch Schnee runtergeholt habt ! wir hatten am Dienstag und Donnerstag geackert und ich hätte gedacht, daß reicht .... aber so sind die Planen vor dem nächsten Schnee wirklich leer ! sehr gut !

- wir haben gestern fast alle Kabelbinder rausgenommen und diese durch flexible kurze Spanngummis ersetzt, was hoffentlich ein weiteres Ausreißen von Ösen verhindern wird !  Welche Plane ist den am meisten geschädigt ? > die seitlichen wohl !  eventuell müßen die mal runter und wir müssen noch zusätzliche Ösen nieten + Reparaturtap raufmachen. Die große Plane hatten wir gerade erst runter und M. hat die Zahl der Ösen verdoppelt, d.h. er hat den Abstand halbiert (all 12,5 cm). Dann müßen wir das bei den seitlichen Planen och machen !

- könntest Du Dich bis 29.12. stärekr drumm kümmern ?  

und hast ne` Idee vom 30.12.  bis 5.1. ?  oder andere ran !!

grüße


----------



## pippi (14. Dezember 2010)

ja die seitlichen planen haben ganz schön gelitten. es regnet/schneit/tropft leider immer noch rein bei dem übergang von kleine auf große plane.

ja ich werde mich verstärkt drum kümmern, soweit es mir möglich ist. heute siehts ja wieder nach neuschnee aus. also werd ich morgen wenn ich´s schaffe mal vorbeischneien (ha wortwitz)  danke nochmal an dich und deine crew


----------



## montfa (14. Dezember 2010)

hey pipps. kannste dich bei mir melden, bevor du zum club fährst? ich würde auch helfen, da ich schon freitag früh--- na ja... die stadt verlasse


----------



## pippi (14. Dezember 2010)

montfa schrieb:


> hey pipps. kannste dich bei mir melden, bevor du zum club fährst? ich würde auch helfen, da ich schon freitag früh--- na ja... die stadt verlasse



geht klar


----------



## cafe.hdjk (14. Dezember 2010)

.. gerade wieder dies seitlichen Planen abgeräumt !  ihr kommt ja morgen ! toll !
dann können wir mal zusammen gucken, wie es weitergeht !  gruß j.


----------



## ITOAOTI (15. Dezember 2010)

Bin heute auch dabei. Ich bin um zwei noch mal eben in Pankow und kann dann innen Club kommen. Welchen zeitlichen Rahmen habt ihr denn für heute geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafe.hdjk (15. Dezember 2010)

wir baruchen bestimmt 2 stunden um alle Planen saueber zu machen - je mehr wir sind, desto schneller !  ...


----------



## montfa (15. Dezember 2010)

manchmal isses wert, sich mühe zu geben:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGm9QsNc2GY"]YouTube        - Metrodome collapse: Video from inside the stadium 12/12/10[/nomedia] 


da ich euch dieses jahr nicht mehr sehen werde, wünsche ich euch hier frohe weihnachten und einen guten "gap" ins neue jahr!


----------



## ITOAOTI (15. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, dass ichs heute nachmittag nicht geschafft habe. Der Weg zurück aus Pankow hat ein wenig länger gedauert als erwartet. Ich werde dann morgen meinen Heimurlaub antreten, was bedeutet, dass ich bis 10. Januar icht in Berlin bin. Bis dahin wünsche ich euch ein schönes Fest und nen guten Rutsch.

Cheers


----------



## pippi (16. Dezember 2010)

jaaa klasse, haut doch alle ab   hat sich das mit sonntag wohl erledigt. na dann rutsch gut rein und vllt hat ja der weihnachtsmann für den einen oder anderen ne neue gabel im sack


----------



## cafe.hdjk (16. Dezember 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> jaaa klasse, haut doch alle ab   hat sich das mit sonntag wohl erledigt. na dann rutsch gut rein und vllt hat ja der weihnachtsmann für den einen oder anderen ne neue gabel im sack





wir machen dann einfach im neuen Jahr ein Neujahrsgrillen & Glühwein ! 
ahhoi   und    Guten Rutsch !


----------



## pippi (17. Dezember 2010)

also mein plan sieht trotzdem vor am sonntag vorbei zu kommen. 1. weil ja schon wieder schnee gefallen ist und 2. ergibt sich ja in dem zusammenhang die möglichkeit ein wenig zu trialen. ich kann mir zwar schon denken das ich dort alleine sein werde, aber vllt hat ja doch jemand lust. bis sonntag dann, fang ca. um 12uhr an mit dem schneebeseitigen.


----------



## cafe.hdjk (17. Dezember 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> also mein plan sieht trotzdem vor am sonntag vorbei zu kommen. 1. weil ja schon wieder schnee gefallen ist und 2. ergibt sich ja in dem zusammenhang die möglichkeit ein wenig zu trialen. ich kann mir zwar schon denken das ich dort alleine sein werde, aber vllt hat ja doch jemand lust. bis sonntag dann, fang ca. um 12uhr an mit dem schneebeseitigen.



Hi Pippi !  .... der Schnee ist weg !  wir haben dit soeben erledigt !  ... und der wetterbericht sagt ein scheefreies wochenende voraus !  also ! viel spaß beim Fahren !  und es werden auch nur -4 Grad - na dann !

gruß


----------



## basti219 (18. Dezember 2010)

cafe.hdjk schrieb:


> und es werden auch nur -4 Grad



Ich wollte mich an dieser Stelle nochmal aus der Runde in den Weihnachtsurlaub verabschieden. Das Rad ist zerlegt und verpackt und es werden bei mir morgen wohl ein klein wenig mehr als -4° sein. Mein Informant vor Ort hat mir 25° angekündigt 

Macht euch schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch für alle! Wir sehen uns dann im nächsten Jahr zum gemeinsamen Schneeschieben... 

Grüße,
Basti


----------



## Eisbein (19. Dezember 2010)

geht ihr die tage mal wieder radfahren? Bin für ne woche in Berlin und würde mal vorbeischauen was ich bei euch so getan hat. Fotos werden natürlich auch gemacht


----------



## pippi (19. Dezember 2010)

wenn du den thread aufmerksam verfolgt hättest, würdest du wissen das keiner mehr da ist . montfa im heimatland, itoatio in delitzsch, basti in spanien, marcus und patrick (clubatzen) machen winterpause, andy hat frostbeulen, marcus ist immer woanders nur nicht in berlin, der afrikaner is bestimmt auch da wo´s warm ist. hab ich jemanden vergessen? nee das wars ja schon. tja, sieht also schlecht aus.sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafe.hdjk (20. Dezember 2010)

... wir haben die Planen heute wieder schneefrei gemacht !  marcus war/ist krank  und patric laboriert noch immer an einer sehnenenzündung !  ... wird aber !  wir haben jetzt 6 leitern um die bühne herumgestellt > so geht das abfegen deutlich einfacher !  
jedenfalls ist die bühne frei und ihr könnt fahren !

na den !  gruß jan


----------



## pippi (21. Dezember 2010)

ihr seid die besten


----------



## Eisbein (21. Dezember 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> wenn du den thread aufmerksam verfolgt hättest, würdest du wissen das keiner mehr da ist . montfa im heimatland, itoatio in delitzsch, basti in spanien, marcus und patrick (clubatzen) machen winterpause, andy hat frostbeulen, marcus ist immer woanders nur nicht in berlin, der afrikaner is bestimmt auch da wo´s warm ist. hab ich jemanden vergessen? nee das wars ja schon. tja, sieht also schlecht aus.sorry



Marcus seh ich warscheinlich heute abend, komm doch auch vorbei (zu ihm)?!


----------



## cafe.hdjk (21. Dezember 2010)

pippi schrieb:


> ihr seid die besten



na fein!  Danke !


----------



## cafe.hdjk (22. Dezember 2010)

cafe.hdjk schrieb:


> na fein!  Danke !






... und Du ja auch !

wir haben jetzt nochmal Verlegeplatten unter die seitlichen Planen gemacht > der Schnee rutsch besser runter und die Tragfähigkeit ist auch besser !


besterGruß !


----------



## franktrial (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohes Fest an Alle!


----------



## cafe.hdjk (25. Dezember 2010)

franktrial schrieb:


> Frohes Fest an Alle!




VIELEN DANK !   wir grüßen ebenso dolleTolle !


.....  und könnte Pippi mal nach den Planen schauen ?   .... ich bin zwar heute abend im Club - wir haben aber eine gro0e Veranstaltung !

Grüße


----------



## cafe.hdjk (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi

der Markus und Jan haben die Planen heute wieder sauber gemacht ! würdet ihr jetzt wieder mal mitmachen ? meldet euch bitte foltenisch bei dem Markus !  > derJan istweg!

liebste grüße


----------



## franktrial (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr an alle und einen erfolgreichen Start für die Wettkämpfe. Hoffe der Schnee lässt bald etwas nach, mein Radel weint schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (6. Januar 2011)

gutn morgn alle zusammen und gesundes neues. wo wir grad dabei sind, wer hat lust am WE ne kleine neujahrs-trialrunde im club zu starten. is je ne menge zeit vergangen wo wir das letzte mal auf´n radl standen, glaub letztes jahr   würde gerne dem weihnachtsspeck parole bieten. noch jemand????


----------



## montfa (6. Januar 2011)

hey. ich muss leider dem fahrrad nein sagen. grippe frisst mich seit über 2 wochen von innen auf, weichnachtsspeck hat bei mir leider einen negativen betrag und ich habe kaum kraft, um mich zu bewegen. da ich aber das haus endlich mal verlassen will, komme ich am WE zum cafe für eine tasse kaffee


----------



## basti219 (6. Januar 2011)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## franktrial (7. Januar 2011)

ich bin leider im Prüfungsstress. aber noch ne andere frage: gibt es im club ne flex? da lag nämlich so ein rundes ding unterm baum.


----------



## pippi (8. Januar 2011)

also ich werd morgen so zwischen 12 und 13uhr im club auftauchen.


----------



## basti219 (8. Januar 2011)

Ich bin ab 12 da. Mein neues Bike ist heute gekommen und will ausprobiert werden. Gut das meine Freundin nicht da ist - da kann ich heute schon mal ein bisschen vom Wohnzimmer ins Bad gapen und am Esstisch Sidehops üben 

Bis morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (8. Januar 2011)

Stoß dir nicht den Kopf, Basti.
Frohes Neues an euch alle. Ich bin ab morgen wieder in Berlin und versuche so gegen eins im Club aufzuschlagen. Mal sehen, ob die Bühne noch steht.

Cee yuh.


----------



## montfa (8. Januar 2011)

yo. bin morgen auch gegen 1 im club. bis denne


----------



## cafe.hdjk (11. Januar 2011)

richtig was loss hier ! supi !   gesundes NEUES !


----------



## pippi (11. Januar 2011)

hier die antwort auf alle fragen von biketrial.org ...

Hallo,
erstmal alles Gute für das neue Jahr....
Die neuen Termine sollen in den nächsten Tagen reingestellt werden, zumindest international und was fest ist. Für die ODM machen wir am 28.1. eine Terminsitzung mit allen Veranstaltern. So wie es ausschaut werden es 2011 6 ODM-Läufe. Evtl. kann sogar noch Calbe dazu kommen. Die haben aber noch viel am neuen Gelände zu bauen. Mal sehen wann das fertig wird.
Ansonsten immer mal auf biketrial.org schauen. Will im Januar soweit alles aktualisieren. Mal sehen wie es zeitlich paßt.
Also dann viele Grüße aus dem Erzgebirge und man sieht sich mal wieder.


----------



## ITOAOTI (11. Januar 2011)

Yuhu! Ich freu mich schon. Kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## pippi (14. Januar 2011)

so mÃ¤dels, wann gehts auf de piste?? will fahren. dann sollten wir uns mal Ã¼ber kÃ¶ln unterhalten. ein van (zB T5) wÃ¼rde im schnitt von fr 18uhr bis sonntag 18uhr ca 220â¬ kosten. ohne sprit versteht sich. gehen wir von 2 tankfÃ¼llungen im idealfall aus: ca 150â¬. eintritt und verpflegung vor ort: 30â¬ sehr hoch geschÃ¤tzt. liegen wir bei 400â¬. das ganze durch mindestens 4 leute, falls wir sie auftreiben. Ã¤hh, ich hol kurz nen taschenrechner. tadaa: 100â¬ pro nase. der eine hats, der andere nicht.

alternativ bekomm ich den passat kombi von meinen eltern. is zu dritt ganz angenehm. bei 4 leuten mÃ¼ssten die bikes bis auf die speichennippel zerlegt werden. so mal der eine oder andere ja noch sein 2. bike mit nehmen will   mÃ¼ssten wir dann mal drÃ¼ber sprechen. heiÃt: ca 150â¬ durch 3: 50â¬ pro hintern. zzgl. verpflegung vor ort.

zur aufteilung. der basti machts wieder clever und fÃ¤hrt von kiel aus (so muss er keinen mitnehmen  )

montfa kennt noch nicht seine genauen arbeitszeiten, will aber mit.
titoati hat sich schon nen platz reserviert.
andis meldet sich nicht, was so mit ein aufruf ist!!!!!!!

ja und der rest der rasselbande kann sich ja mal melden, vllt finden wir einen weg.

so, eingangs erwÃ¤hnte ich am WE trialen zu gehen, nicht das es Ã¼berlesen wurde wahrscheinlich nur im club. jemand lust?


----------



## Eisbein (14. Januar 2011)

wisst ihr eigentlich schon was wegen den koxx days?
Marcus fährt ja sicher wieder hin. Ich weiß noch nicht genau was ich anstelle und ob ich evtl. wieder das auto von meinen eltern bekommen würde...

Grüße aus den Bergen


----------



## basti219 (14. Januar 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> so, eingangs erwähnte ich am WE trialen zu gehen, nicht das es überlesen wurde wahrscheinlich nur im club. jemand lust?



Sonntag bin ich mit dabei. So ab 12:00 nehm ich mal an. Sa. Eventuell auch. Wenns nicht regnet könnten wir ja auch mal wieder ins Freie gehen, oder?


----------



## pippi (14. Januar 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wisst ihr eigentlich schon was wegen den koxx days?



ich werds wohl lassen, war nich so der knaller....


----------



## pippi (14. Januar 2011)

basti219 schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich mit dabei. So ab 12:00 nehm ich mal an. Sa. Eventuell auch. Wenns nicht regnet könnten wir ja auch mal wieder ins Freie gehen, oder?



mir sind beide tage recht. aber sonntag steht erstmal. bin auch eher für´s "freie". aber ich wollt keine schlammschlacht machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti219 (14. Januar 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> aber ich wollt keine schlammschlacht machen...



Du kennst dich besser aus. Spielplätze fallen schon mal aus. Der PDVN müsste doch gehen. Im Sommer ist es da ja eigentlich nasser wie im Winter ;-) Am Frankfurter Tor hat's auch festen Boden.


----------



## tinitram (14. Januar 2011)

Mein Wetterfrosch sagt gerade dass der Bästleinplatz morgen Mittag ab 13 Uhr frei und trocken ist... 

[tourguide]784[/tourguide]


----------



## pippi (14. Januar 2011)

das is auch der einzige platz den du kennst wa? aber von mir aus.ich werd da sein.bis morgen.


----------



## basti219 (15. Januar 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> das is auch der einzige platz den du kennst wa?



Ich bin mit dabei.


----------



## pippi (15. Januar 2011)

basti219 schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich mit dabei. So ab 12:00 nehm ich mal an. Sa. Eventuell auch. Wenns nicht regnet könnten wir ja auch mal wieder ins Freie gehen, oder?



also morgen 12uhr club. dann entscheiden wir ob wir unter der plane oder freiem himmelfahren.


----------



## Eisbein (15. Januar 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> ich werds wohl lassen, war nich so der knaller....



ah okay. dann muss ich mal schauen ob's sich lohnt, aber danke für info.


----------



## basti219 (15. Januar 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> also morgen 12uhr club. dann entscheiden wir ob wir unter der plane oder freiem himmelfahren.



Ich komme natürlich auch - wie besprochen.


----------



## pippi (21. Januar 2011)

zur info: Ostdeutsche Fahrrad-Trial Meisterschaft

16.04.2011     Cottbus
30.04.2011     Thalheim (Kinder, Schüler)
29.05.2011     Thalheim
03.07.2011     Flöha (LJS)
21.08.2011     Leipzig

Am 28. Januar findet die Terminkonferenz für die ODM-Veranstaltungen statt. Zur derzeitigen Liste werden noch Scheibenberg und Schönborn dazu kommen. Termine sind Anfang Februar online.

nicht zu vergessen. DM in melsungen


----------



## basti219 (21. Januar 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> zur info: Ostdeutsche Fahrrad-Trial Meisterschaft



... Und genau deshalb darf das Wintertraining nicht vernachlässigt werden. Sa. und So. Jeweils ab 12:00? Wie soll denn das Wetter werden? Club oder kann man auch draußen was machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (22. Januar 2011)

wie du siehst scheint die sonne. also mach´n vorschlag


----------



## basti219 (22. Januar 2011)

Wir waren lange nicht mehr um die Storkower unterwegs.

Treffpunkt 12:00:

[tourguide]858[/tourguide]


----------



## pippi (22. Januar 2011)

können wir machen. aber ich kann dir noch nicht sagen ob ich´s pünktlich schaffe


----------



## basti219 (22. Januar 2011)

Kein Problem. Ich hüpf derweil die Bühne und die Baumstämme an ... Schick mir doch mal Deine Handy-Nr. per PN


----------



## basti219 (22. Januar 2011)

So, pippi hat heute sein Rad ein klein wenig beschädigt.

Hat morgen noch jemand Lust zum Fahren und ein Fahrrad? ITITOTO?


----------



## montfa (22. Januar 2011)

basti219 schrieb:


> So, pippi hat heute sein Rad ein klein wenig beschädigt.



zweites? du armer...



basti219 schrieb:


> Hat morgen noch jemand Lust zum Fahren und ein Fahrrad? ITITOTO?



ja und ja. leider keine zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (23. Januar 2011)

basti219 schrieb:


> So, pippi hat heute sein Rad ein klein wenig beschädigt.



...kurz gesagt das unterrohr hat nach unzähligen dellen jetzt doch nachgegeben...


----------



## ITOAOTI (23. Januar 2011)

@pippi: Wer brauch schon nen Karbonschutz ?

@Basti: Ich bin übrigens für ne kleine Trainingssession zu haben. Ich würde für den Spielplatz an der Josef-Orlop-Straße (hier) plädieren. 1300?

@Alle: Grüße


----------



## basti219 (23. Januar 2011)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> @pippi: Wer brauch schon nen Karbonschutz ?
> 
> @Basti: Ich bin übrigens für ne kleine Trainingssession zu haben. Ich würde für den Spielplatz an der Josef-Orlop-Straße (hier) plädieren. 1300?



Hattest Du nicht gesagt der Karbonschutz ist, damit die Finger im Winter beim Tragen nicht so kalt werden 

13:00 ist OK. Wir müssen mal sehen, ob der Schnee schon weg ist. Aber in der nähe gibt es ja noch andere Sachen, die wir gestern schon ausprobiert haben. Bis denn.


----------



## montfa (26. Januar 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> ...kurz gesagt das unterrohr hat nach unzähligen dellen jetzt doch nachgegeben...



besser jetzt als nach dem abgeschlossenen kaufgeschäft. glaub mir.


----------



## basti219 (26. Januar 2011)

montfa schrieb:


> besser jetzt als nach dem abgeschlossenen kaufgeschäft. glaub mir.



Da ist was Wahres dran...


----------



## cafe.hdjk (27. Januar 2011)

liebe grüße vom CAFE ! wir haben vom 29.1. bis 5.2. zu !   hoffentlich fällt keine Schnee ! > m. ist auch da und hat einen zweiten schneeabzieher gebaut !  gruß j.


----------



## ITOAOTI (27. Januar 2011)

Hi Jan, können wir nicht trotzdem rein, auch wenn ihr nicht da seid? Wenn wiklich wieder so viel Schnee fallen sollte, muss den ja jemand wegmachen.


----------



## pippi (28. Januar 2011)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> .... Wenn wiklich wieder so viel Schnee fallen sollte, muss den ja jemand wegmachen.



boah ich kotz gleich, tu doch nicht so. du warst nicht ein einziges mal im club und hast dich an der schneebeseitigung beteiligt, jetzt brauchste ooch nich mehr..  ausserdem gibt´s nen zahlenschloss am seiteneingang, falls du es noch nicht kennen solltest. aber ich frag mal jan ob er uns ein paar zahlen da lässt damit wir reinkommen...     mr.nice sky und ich sind ca. ab 16uhr im club


----------



## pippi (28. Januar 2011)

soo ihr lieben. stephan sagt ich soll mal nen anderen ton anschlagen  wer also interesse verspürt morgen eine kleine runde um den platz der vereinten bei strahlendem sonnenschein zu drehen, möge doch morgen, sofern es recht ist, sich gegen 12uhr dort einfinden. dann pflücken wir ein paar blümchen und entscheiden gemeinsam wie die tour gestaltet werden kann. bis morgen ihr hippies


----------



## ITOAOTI (29. Januar 2011)

Ich bin dabei. Basti, wie siehts bei dir aus? Und bei dir Marcin? Schert euch gefälligst raus bei dem schönen Wetter! Ähh, ich meine: Könntet ihr bitte die Güte besitzen, euren Allerwertesten an den Platz der Vereinten Nationen zu bequemen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti219 (29. Januar 2011)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Basti, wie siehts bei dir aus? Und bei dir Marcin? Schert euch gefälligst raus bei dem schönen Wetter! Ähh, ich meine: Könntet ihr bitte die Güte besitzen, euren Allerwertesten an den Platz der Vereinten Nationen zu bequemen?



Der Vollständigkeit halber hier also auch noch mein OK. komme aber später. Ich ruf dann kurz an.


----------



## -Sebastian- (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo in die Runde. Hab mal meinen Namen geändert. Hab ja jetzt ein anderes Rad - da passt Basti219 ja nicht mehr  Hat meinen Ordnungssinn gestört.


----------



## pippi (30. Januar 2011)

wie hast du das gemacht???? ich will seit 6 jahren mein namen ändern. aber mir wurde gesagt, die option wurde gelöscht weil zu viele leute ständig ihren namen geändert haben. ich will nicht mehr so heißen. mir würde urin oder pisse besser gefallen. nein spass. erklär´s mir   achso: bei mir schneits


----------



## -Sebastian- (30. Januar 2011)

Ich habe ein neues Konto angelegt und alle abonnierten Themen neu abonniert. Anders geht es ja leider nicht.

Ach ja: Bei mir hat es auch geschneit. Ich werde mich dann also heute hinter den Schreibtisch setzen.


----------



## pippi (30. Januar 2011)

hmm, ok danke. ja dann bis nächstes wochenende in köln. übrigens dein trialierer in kiel ist im falschen unterforum. bis dann


----------



## Nord_rulez (30. Januar 2011)

@ sebastian das monty219 is top - gerne mal treffen


----------



## -Sebastian- (30. Januar 2011)

Na, das freut mich doch zu hören  Ehrlich gesagt war ich heute beim Packen froh, das 219 nicht auch noch ins Auto bekommen zu müssen. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte mit zwei Rädern auf dem Beifahrersitz ;-)  Warum passt eigentlich in ITITOTOs Auto mehr rein, als in meins? Ich kauf mir glaub ich doch so nen Gepäckträger...

So pippi. Wenn uns jetzt in Köln das Rad kaputt geht, steh'n wir ganz schön dumm da. Ich hab' aber als Backup noch das Skateboard dabei  Wir können dann ja abwechselnd damit hinfallen. Dauert ja immer ein bisschen, bis es nicht mehr so weh tut...


----------



## montfa (1. Februar 2011)

yo! ich bin wieder da! morgen im club? 15/16?


----------



## pippi (1. Februar 2011)

ich kann nur inner umgebung bleiben. aber 16uhr is mir zu spät, da is ja fast dunkel  wir müssten uns dann bald mal nen abfahrtsplan zusammen legen. wie´s aussieht müssen wir von schmöckwitz aus starten. aber später mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (2. Februar 2011)

hey. also früher konnte ich nicht... und wenn du jetzt nicht kannst und auch niemand sich meldet, werde ich wohl meine maggie reparieren.

am freitag hab ich mir schon frei genommen, schmökwitz wäre auch kein problem.


----------



## pippi (2. Februar 2011)

montfa schrieb:


> am freitag hab ich mir schon frei genommen, schmökwitz wäre auch kein problem.



das klingt ja super. sorry, aber heut nicht mehr. mach lieber dein bike flot 

@ stephan wann kannst du in schmöckwitz sein?


----------



## pippi (8. Februar 2011)

guten morgen ihr arbeitstiere. da mein muskelkater fast weg ist, brauch ich dringend nachschub. also werd ich um 13uhr mich hier zum warm up einfinden und dann ne kleine runde in der umgebung starten. wenn mir jemand gesellschaft leisten will.... freiwillige vor


----------



## montfa (8. Februar 2011)

oy. vielen dank für die einladung, vor samstag schaffe ich es aber leider nicht. ich melde mich dann nochmal am freitag. mfg.


----------



## -Sebastian- (8. Februar 2011)

ODM-Termine sind nun vollständig:

16.04.2011      Cottbus
29.05.2011      Thalheim
03.07.2011            Flöha (LJS)
27.08.2011      Calbe (neu)
11.09.2011      Scheibenberg (neu)
18.09.2011      Leipzig (Terminänderung, war vorher am 21.08. geplant)


----------



## montfa (8. Februar 2011)

hoffentlich fällt da nichts aus und wir können bunnyhopbunnyhopbunnyhop durch alle sechs termine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (8. Februar 2011)

wär ich heut mal leiber im bett geblieben. bin heut gestürzt und hab mir beide kniescheiben geprellt und mein schienbein aufgerissen. ich glaub ich mach erstma 3 wochen pause


----------



## franktrial (8. Februar 2011)

Man man Pippi, wäre ja mitgekommen, aber ich bekomme mein Rizel nicht von der Nabe. Also mal an Alle, hat da einer Idee wie man die blöden Schraubritzel wieder von der Nabe abbekommt. Wenns geklappt hat bin ich wieder beim Radeln dabei.


----------



## trialkoxxer (9. Februar 2011)

@ frank

ich habs mit folgender methode hinbekomm:
ALTE kette so um ritzel das du beide enden in schraubstock spannen kannst, dann wie ein buslenkrad "aufschrauben".... sicherlich wirst du es mit purer kraft nicht hinbekommen... ich geh davon aus du hast eine gebohrte felge... dort steckst du durch eine bohrung eine lange stange die du hinter der nabe verklemmst, dann hebelst und drehst du das laufrad (sachte nicht ruppig!!!) einfach auf. mit der felge oder der nabe passiert nix!
viel spaß und grüße ausn osten


----------



## -Sebastian- (9. Februar 2011)

Mensch pippi, wie geht das denn? Jetzt erst mal gute Besserung. Hoffe Du bist scheller wieder am Start...


----------



## pippi (9. Februar 2011)

franktrial schrieb:


> hat da einer Idee wie man die blöden Schraubritzel wieder von der Nabe abbekommt.



wieviel hast du denn???? normaler weise reicht doch eins  kannst gerne bei mir vorbei kommen, dann mach ich´s dir runter. hab mein werkstattwagen vor der tür. bin die woche noch zu hause. also meld dich.

ich staune immer wieder wieviel leute doch "heimlich" den thread hier verfolgen


----------



## franktrial (9. Februar 2011)

danke für die hilfe, ritzel ist ab. musste jedoch ein neues raufmachen. bin jetzt also wieder am start. also wenn jemand morgen fahren will, ich bin dabei.


----------



## pippi (9. Februar 2011)

stephan und ich wollen freitag ne runde drehen. kommt drauf an wie ich mich fühle. morgen is also noch pause.


----------



## franktrial (9. Februar 2011)

klingt gut. also dann erhole dich morgen mal gut und schön pferdesalbe auf die wude schmieren.


----------



## pippi (10. Februar 2011)

wo fahren wir morgen? schlecht wetter alternative ist der club. aber regnen solls wohl nicht. also? bissl was kleines, ich bin behindert


----------



## franktrial (10. Februar 2011)

also ich hätte ja mal lust auf den club. aber können auch wo anders fahren, nur bitte nicht pdvn, da war ich heut schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (10. Februar 2011)

Leider sagt der Wetterbericht, es soll regnen/schneien. Daher denke ich, dass der club wohl die bessere Alternative ist - gerade wenn du morgen sachte machen willst, pippi. Am Samstag solls dann von oben wieder trocken sein.
Ich würde es schaffen, halb vier am Club zu sein.


----------



## -Sebastian- (11. Februar 2011)

Ich lasse Rad und Auto dieses WE in Kiel. Von daher sehen wir uns erst wieder nächstes WE.


----------



## franktrial (11. Februar 2011)

also ich würde gerne schon so gegen 14 uhr fahren, da ich nicht soo lange kann. @pippi kannst du um diese zeit schon?


----------



## pippi (11. Februar 2011)

ja ich hab zeit. also 14uhr im club oder was?


----------



## franktrial (11. Februar 2011)

ok alles klar. 14 uhr im club.


----------



## montfa (12. Februar 2011)

und heute?


----------



## pippi (12. Februar 2011)

so, die sonnenstrahlen ham überzeugt. ich darf heut trialen. hab aber nur ein kleines zeitfenster. ich schlag jetzt einfach mal nen spot und uhrzeit vor. 13uhr hier. nichts dolles, aber halt mal was anderes. und mit nen bissl treten findet sich bestimmt auch noch mehr inner umgebung


----------



## montfa (12. Februar 2011)

ok. bin um 1 da.


----------



## ITOAOTI (12. Februar 2011)

Juhu, Biketrial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (14. Februar 2011)

Wollte morgen Nachmittag fahren gehen. Hat jemand noch lust?


----------



## montfa (15. Februar 2011)

ich könnte so ab 15:30 für 2 stunden fahren gehen. ich hoffe es ist nicht zu spät.


----------



## franktrial (15. Februar 2011)

klingt doch super. brauchen wir nur noch ein plätzchen mit kanten und ecken.


----------



## montfa (15. Februar 2011)

wie wäre es mitm spielplatz in der sewanstraße? oder nöldnerplatz?


----------



## franktrial (15. Februar 2011)

sewanstraße hatte ich auch schon überlegt. können uns ja erstmal aufn skateplatz am bahnhof treffen um 15:30 uhr?


----------



## montfa (15. Februar 2011)

ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (16. Februar 2011)

SONNE! also ich werd noch ne runde drehen, wer noch lust hat kann sich ja per handy melden.


----------



## pippi (18. Februar 2011)

also jungens, morgen ist treffpunkt 13.30uhr in mariendorf. dort werden mal ein paar alte spots neu angefahren. sofern das wetter mitspielt. die 2 spots liegen 5min mit bike auseinander. treffen tun wa uns hier.[tourguide]899[/tourguide]


----------



## -Sebastian- (18. Februar 2011)

Das ist ja ganz im Süden. Ich sehe mal, was sich machen lässt. Aber wer rastet der rostet...


----------



## pippi (19. Februar 2011)

meint ihr bis 13.30uhr is der schnee wieder weg????  oder wollen wir uns leiber gleich ne überdachte lösung aussuchen?


----------



## -Sebastian- (19. Februar 2011)

Ja, sieht doof aus. In Pankow ist auch alles eingepudert. Doch lieber Club? Oder hast Du ne andere überdachte Lösung auf Lager?


----------



## pippi (19. Februar 2011)

ja bei mir inner whg   nein spass, also is die mehrheit nun für club?? montfa, berlintrial ???


----------



## pippi (19. Februar 2011)

also liebe schneehasen. karsten, patrick, marcin, erik, basti und ich sehen uns nacher in mariendorf. die mehrheit hat gesiegt. ausserdem werden bei dem wetter wenigstens keine kinder da sein  na dann bis dann


----------



## franktrial (21. Februar 2011)

schon wieder SONNE! also ich treff mich mit Pippi um 15:30 am Nöldnerplatz. vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust der kälte zu trotzen.


----------



## pippi (22. Februar 2011)

wenn alles glatt läuft wollen basti und ich am donnerstag den 24.2 ne runde im mauerpark drehen. treffpunkt wäre so 15:30uhr hinten am steinbecken.


----------



## -Sebastian- (22. Februar 2011)

Basti? Donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlintrial (23. Februar 2011)

Es gibt Leute die müssen arbeiten.hast du wieder Urlaub


----------



## pippi (23. Februar 2011)

berlintrial schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die müssen arbeiten.



muss ich auch, bis 15uhr  wie jeden tag

biste am WE dabei, oder musste da auch arbeiten???


----------



## berlintrial (23. Februar 2011)

Bin morgen auch dabei .muss nur von arbeit irgendwie da hin kommen .mein Bike ist dann schon da brauch es nur abholen wenn ich da ankomme.


----------



## berlintrial (23. Februar 2011)

werde mit erik auf jeden fall dabei sein nur ob wir es bis halb vier schaffen ist fraglich weil wir erst um 15 00 uhr los fahren können.


----------



## ITOAOTI (24. Februar 2011)

Ich Versuch so gegen 4 dazusein. Ist aber leider abhängig vom Verkehr.


----------



## AleX_TriaL (24. Februar 2011)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Ich Versuch so gegen 4 dazusein. Ist aber leider abhängig vom Verkehr.



Sieh lieber zu, dass du nach Hause kommst, wo du auf einem schönen und überdachten Trial-Spielplatz fahren kannst.


----------



## pippi (25. Februar 2011)

für´s WE dachte ich an folgende spots. bitte abstimmen:  Görlitzer Park(kreuzberg), Nossenerstr(hellersdorf) oder PDVN(friedrichshain) aber diesmal mit rückseite vom volkspark inkl. kletterwand.

es dürfen natürlich auch andere vorschläge gemacht werden

alle spots ab 13uhr.


----------



## ITOAOTI (25. Februar 2011)

Wie war denneigentlich der Spot in mariendorf? Würde es Sinn machen, dort nochmal zu fahren? In Spandau waren wir auch schon lang nich mehr. Das würde gut passen, da pippi ja Bereitschaft hat.  in diesem Sinne würde sich auch der Potsdamer Platz anbieten.


----------



## pippi (25. Februar 2011)

der spot in MD war ganz gut fand ich, allerdings waren wir da ja letztes we, ich persönlich muss da nicht so schnell wieder hin. spandau reizt mich auch nich wirklich. potsdamer platz hat ich auch schon überlegt, doch dann viel mir ein: reizt mich auch nicht wirklich  wie du siehst brauchen wir also mehr abstimmer hier im thread bevor wir beide wieder das streiten kriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (25. Februar 2011)

ich bin ja für PDVN + Friedrichshain.

denn da kann ich meinen neuen heli mit kamera mal über euch fliegen lassen 

ja ich werde auch mit rad kommen, muss ich nur gucken wie ich den heli transportiere.


----------



## -Sebastian- (25. Februar 2011)

Icke84 schrieb:


> ja ich werde auch mit rad kommen, muss ich nur gucken wie ich den heli transportiere.



Solltest Du nicht besser das Fahrrad mit dem Heli transportieren? Ich finde PDVN und Umgebung auch gut.


----------



## pippi (25. Februar 2011)

also um das mal statistisch zu werten. 
spandau: 0
mariendorf: 0
hellersdorf: 0
kreuzberg: 0 
potsdamer platz: 0
PDVN: 4

sieht aus als wär die entscheidung gefallen. aber lasst uns bitte den bachlauf auslassen 
mit heli klingt super, da sieht man die höhen besonders gut   wollte schon immer mal trial in GTA perspektive sehen   spass, ick freu ma


----------



## Icke84 (25. Februar 2011)

super, also um 13uhr pdvn!?

holst mich ab?


----------



## bertieeee (25. Februar 2011)

so jungs wie schauts aus, ich komm nächstes week mal rum wenns wetter passt. also macht die spots klar. 

bis denne danne


----------



## ITOAOTI (25. Februar 2011)

@bertieeee: Jawohl, wir fegen nochmal durch.
@ the rest: Ich beug mich der Menge und finde mich morgen um eins am PdVN ein.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (27. Februar 2011)

Hat heute jemand Lust zum fahren? Ich schlage Nöldnerplatz vor, um zwei. Früher wirds bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## pippi (27. Februar 2011)

ick geh jetzt erstma brunchen. dann ne runde squash. und dann abendbrot essen und schlafen. ich weiÃ: interessiert keinen.
 aber mal was anderes: hab grad gesehen das es neue trialschuhe beim jan gibt fÃ¼r 39â¬. fÃ¼r den preis wÃ¼rd ick se glatt mal testen wollen. also falls jemand bestellt oder was braucht, einfach mal bescheid geben.
der bertie kommt mit daniel am 9.3 nach berlin urlaub machen. ick bin ab 11.3 im winterurlaub, also wÃ¤r schÃ¶n wenn sich jemand um unsere gÃ¤ste kÃ¼mmern kÃ¶nnte


----------



## -Sebastian- (27. Februar 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> aber mal was anderes: hab grad gesehen das es neue trialschuhe beim jan gibt für 39. für den preis würd ick se glatt mal testen wollen. also falls jemand bestellt oder was braucht, einfach mal bescheid geben.



Die Sohlen passen ja perfekt zu meinem Felgenband ;-) Wenn jemand bestellt, würde ich Größe 43 ordern. Wenn ich die Bestellung übernehme, besteht die Gefahr, das die sch*** DHL das Paket - wie schon 100 Mal - beim Schuster um die Ecke abgibt, der Samstags geschlossen hat. Das ist so unterirdisch sinnlos, wenn man nur am WE da ist...


----------



## pippi (27. Februar 2011)

-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Das ist so unterirdisch sinnlos, wenn man nur am WE da ist...



dann schick es doch zu dir auf die arbeit.  übrigens zu meinem felgenband passen sie auch  

also wer bestellt jetz?. oder brauch demnächst noch was?


----------



## Icke84 (27. Februar 2011)

für die berliner die vielleicht nicht in den trial media bereich schauen, dort ist jetzt das video vom wochenende zu sehen.


----------



## -Sebastian- (27. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube, dass geht besser, wenn Du bestellst, sonst liegt das Zeug eventuell noch ne Woche hier in Kiel. Wenn Du damit leben kannst, bestelle ich. Da ich mich heute kurzfristig entschlossen habe doch mit dem Auto zu fahren würde das gehen. Sonst fahre ich ja Zug und bin froh, wenn ich nicht noch zwei Schuhkartons schultern muss. Bräuchte dann noch Deine Schuhgröße. 

@Markus: Mal wieder sehr geil!


----------



## mr.m (28. Februar 2011)

Hi da ich noch nen hobby für die windstillen tage suche (bin http://www.passischmidt.de/Kite Land Boarder) würde ich gern mal bei einer eurer nächsten sessions vorbeikommen oder wenn jemand kurzfristig mal im Mauerpark ist kann er mich auch gern anschreiben das sind keine 5min von mir 

gruß


----------



## Eisbein (28. Februar 2011)

hat noch jemand so singlecage pedale in schwarz?


----------



## ITOAOTI (28. Februar 2011)

Falscher Fred Nico.


----------



## Nord_rulez (28. Februar 2011)

Icke84 schrieb:


> für die berliner die vielleicht nicht in den trial media bereich schauen, dort ist jetzt das video vom wochenende zu sehen.



super video. leicht wackelig der copter, aber trotzdem sehr schöne aufnahmen 

gruß, Marty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (28. Februar 2011)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Falscher Fred Nico.



nenene hab schon bewusst bei den berlinern gefragt. Ich würde mir die dann einfach Ostern wieder mitnehmen, versand nach Österreich lohnt einfach nicht! 

achja, marcus: 

Lads mal bei MTB news hoch, hat VDW potential!


----------



## ITOAOTI (1. März 2011)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit morgen nachmittag zu fahren?


----------



## cafe.hdjk (1. März 2011)

Hi Leutz

1. im CAFE wird gerade an einem OpenAir geplant und ihr (die Trialer) werdet gefragt,
ob ihr Lust habt, da mitzumachen (als Jam) > Datum: Sa., 28.5.
Dazu ist morgen ein Vorbereitungstreffen  (Mittwoch, 2.3. um 19:30 Uhr);

2. kommen Markus und die Conni am Wochende mit zur Fahrradmesse (+ Räder + neue Helme + Flyer). Wie sieht es denn aus mit dem Vorbereitungsstand ? Was kann geholfen werden ? Wo ist das überhaupt genau ? Pippi ! > mach mal einen Link please !

Gruß J.&M.


----------



## pippi (1. März 2011)

der link: http://www.berlinerfahrradschau.de/view.php?id=9a3743c420b2124b4a6adcd5aa447ecf

das ja super das ihr die bikes vorbei bringt. helme bräuchtet ihr nicht. die gibts vom veranstalter vor ort. den aufbau kriegen wir ganz gut hin (bis jetzt zu zweit).  es muss nur noch der container von G.und L. mit paletten befüllt werden. freiwillige vor. ansonsten steht alles soweit fest.

was den 28.5 angeht muss ich erstma passen. da ist die deutsche meisterschaft in melsungen und am 29.5 ODM thalheim.


----------



## cafe.hdjk (1. März 2011)

wann soll der container beladen werden ?

Achtung ! es wäre gut, wenn Du doch die Räder transportierst, da Markus und Conni kein Auto haben !!  Patrik und Markus müßen ihre
 Räder ja per Bahn selbst transportieren ... geht das ?

J. kommt Euch Sonntag mal besuchen mit the.soph !
ahoi


----------



## Gun-Food (4. März 2011)

Wir werden als dreier Gruppe mal am Samstag auf der Fahrradschau vorbei schauen. Unsere Räder haben wir dann auch dabei.


----------



## -Sebastian- (4. März 2011)

Sehr gut. Mehr Wortmeldungen bitte


----------



## pippi (5. März 2011)

cool, wird ja doch voller als erwartet.

@stephan, vergiss dein 20" bitte nicht.bis nacher


----------



## -Sebastian- (5. März 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> @stephan, vergiss dein 20" bitte nicht.bis nacher



Au ja, das will ich auch sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nord_rulez (5. März 2011)

jungs, ich war heute auf der fahrradschau und ihr habt ne super show abgeliefert! ich fands echt klasse und hab mir gleich anregungen mitgenommen. danke und weiter so


----------



## pippi (5. März 2011)

Nord_rulez schrieb:


> jungs, ich war heute auf der fahrradschau und ihr habt ne super show abgeliefert! ich fands echt klasse und hab mir gleich anregungen mitgenommen. danke und weiter so



dankeschön


----------



## -Sebastian- (6. März 2011)

So, bevor ich jetzt wieder in den Norden aufbreche, wollte ich mich nochmal bei pippi fürs organisieren bedanken. 1A Wochenende  Danke auch an die fleißigen Auf- und Abbauer.


----------



## montfa (6. März 2011)

hey. hab heute auch ziemlich viel spaß gehabt, trotz allen verletzungen... also danke. 
könntet ihr hier auch ein paar fotos und vids posten?


----------



## thesoph (7. März 2011)

Hallo Jungs! War cool, euch gestern zuzusehen, super Sache!

Grüße, Theresa


----------



## Gun-Food (7. März 2011)

Ich wir ja mit Freunden am Samstag da und habe kurz bevor wir los sind, noch ein paar Bilder gemacht. Sind nur mit dem Handy, aber doch noch relativ anständig geworden (Hoffe ich zumindest). 

Link -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/148030 zur Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. März 2011)

fetter auftritt jungs. Da habt ihr ja schön was aufgebaut.


----------



## pippi (7. März 2011)

für alle die es verpasst haben   ich weiß, nicht der schönste hookup, aber hat gereicht die BMXer aus der sendung zu drängen 

http://www.rbb-online.de/abendschau...bb!abendschau!abendschau_20110305_fahrrad.htx


----------



## -Sebastian- (7. März 2011)

Daher gab es ja dann auch schlechte Besucherkritiken:


> "Ja is mir en bischen zu hip so. Ich bin mehr so der pragmatische Reiseradfahrer, Langstreckenfahrer und nicht so der fashionvictimmäßige Fixipilot!"


Apropos fashionvictimmäßiger Fixipilot: Die Schuhe mit den roten Sohlen sind angekommen - natürlich passend zum roten Felgenband.


----------



## berlintrial (7. März 2011)

danke stefan !warst mal wieder schneller als ich.habe aber noch ein kurzes vid gefunden.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9uBkwxLcjo"]YouTube        - WP_000081.mp4[/nomedia]

ich hoffe ihr wart bzw seit mir nicht sauer das ich nicht mit abgebaut habe.konnte garnicht schlaffen vor schlechten gewissen.


----------



## pippi (8. März 2011)

berlintrial schrieb:


> danke stefan !warst mal wieder schneller als ich.habe aber noch ein kurzes vid gefunden.



wie findet man denn sowas?  
ich hab noch ein paar unspektakuläre bilder auf der homepage gefunden
http://berlinerfahrradschau.de/medien/bilder/


----------



## Eisbein (8. März 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> wie findet man denn sowas?
> ich hab noch ein paar unspektakuläre bilder auf der homepage gefunden
> http://berlinerfahrradschau.de/medien/bilder/



lässige bilder. Erinnert mich etwas an die Bread and Butter vom Flair...


----------



## bertieeee (8. März 2011)

HiHo,
schicke show jungs! Wir kommen mit daniel doch erst am freitag (11.03.) und bleiben bis dienstag. @pippi wir kommen nochmal wieder wenn du nich grad ski fahren bist! also wir werden dann wohl jeden der tage fahren. ich denke mal pdvn, spandow, die weißen steine bei nico in marzahn, evtl mal kleistpark (keine ahnung ob sich das lohnt!), tja und mal sehen was ihr uns noch so vorschlagt, in der hoffnung das jemand für uns zeit hat. Also hier is nochmal meine nummer:01743050886

grüße Berti.


----------



## -Sebastian- (8. März 2011)

Ich bin Sa. und So. mit dabei...


----------



## pippi (9. März 2011)

na dann wünsch ick euch viel spass. wetter soll ja der hammer werden. 18°C am sonntag.
@frank: aus irgendwelchen gründen kann ich dir keine sms schreiben. ich geh immer direkt auf antworten und er sagt mir jedesmal senden fehlgeschlagen, sorry. und anrufen hat ich kein bock 

@ jan: ich bin noch am grübeln, aber ich überleg mir noch was, spätestens nach´m urlaub.


----------



## franktrial (10. März 2011)

komisch. na ja gut dann ruf ich dich eben beim nächsten mal an. wäre gestern eh nichts geworden, weil ich noch am abend eine erkältung bekommen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (10. März 2011)

@jan: 18.6 / 19.6  sowie 25.6 / 26.6 hät ich zeit. mach was draus


----------



## cafe.hdjk (10. März 2011)

Hi Pipi   und alle Trialers überhaupt !

am Dienstag haben wir die Paletten ausgepackt und zurückgstapelt ! Hat alles geklappt !


sonst hätten wir als Vorschlag für  ´ne kleene  Grill-SonntagsJam

den So., 10. oder 17.4. überlegt ! hättet ihr da Lust und Zeit ?


... und zum Vormerken wären

- Samsatg, den 28.5.  beim Festival "wüste Sause"  im Cafe / HdJK  (für alle, die nicht zur ODM fahren!)

- wieder der Kietzer Sommer - Samstag, der 18.Juni (hinter der Altstadt Köpenick)
Die Organisatoren würden sich wieder sehr freuen, wenn ihr dabei sein könntet.

und auch wieder die:            
[FONT=Thorndale, serif]- schools- out-party     am Di., 28.6.  ab 15 Uhr  zum Ferienstart im CAFE / HdJK!
[/FONT]


gruß jan


----------



## pippi (10. März 2011)

also: 
der 18.6 (kietzer sommer) geht klar. kannste nen häckchen dran machen 

der 17.4 ist ein tag nach dem 1. ODM-lauf in cottbus. würde gehen,aber muss man sehen wie man sich fühlt.  denke das der 10.4 sich da besser eignen würde, wo bei ich da aber nicht zu 100% zusagen kann.

daselbe trifft, wie du ja schon weißt, auch für den 28.5 zu.(29.5  2.lauf ODM) 

und zu der SOP am 28.6: da wir ja nicht mehr zur schule gehen und alle fleißige arbeiterbienchen sind, wird auch dieser termin keine 100%ige zusage von mir bekommen 

noch mal danke für´s ausladen und bereitstellung deiner bikes, war ne geile messe


----------



## cafe.hdjk (10. März 2011)

immer allet gerne ! conni hat es auch spaß gemacht ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    ... schade, daß wir das nicht noch viel mehr unterstützen können ...

dann nehmen wir doch den 10.4.  für ein kleine FürhlingsJam + Grillen !


jo !  28.6. wär enur bisl für Fun, für die die können !

ihr ward übrigens sehr schön in der Abendschau > Sprung auf´s Auto !


----------



## -Sebastian- (11. März 2011)

So Jungs, wie siehts morgen aus? Wo geh'n wir denn mal hin? Ab 12:00 wäre genehm ;-)


----------



## ITOAOTI (11. März 2011)

Um 12, morgen in Kaulsdorf Nord. Wir behalten uns vor, danach nochmal in die Stadt an den Potsdamer Platz zu fahren. Sonntag ist dann PDVN. Ich werde persönlich noch Martin, unseren Südafrikaner, informieren. Der ist dann auch dabei.

Kaulsdorf Nord ist hier:
[tourguide]810[/tourguide]


----------



## -Sebastian- (11. März 2011)

Na denn bis morgen...


----------



## -Sebastian- (12. März 2011)

Für alle, die heute nicht dabei waren und sich mit dem Gedanken tragen Sonntag trialen zu gehen. Wir treffen uns um 12:00 hier:
[tourguide]781[/tourguide]


----------



## ITOAOTI (12. März 2011)

Bis jetzt haben Basti, Berti, Daniel, Martin und ich zugesagt. Marcin schaffst du es? Wer hat noch Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (13. März 2011)

hey hey. so, wir haben heute die itb zu ende gebracht, morgen werde ich wahrscheinlich fahren wollen - so gegen 16:30 17:00. hat jemand lust?


----------



## Icke84 (15. März 2011)

Tach Leute der Fahrradakrobatik 

Der Basti vom Fahrradladen Cyclomania in Freidrichshagen fragt an ob Wir lust haben wieder beim Bölschefest zu fahren.
7. - 8. Mai

Wenn ja sagt bescheid, dann gebe ich das weiter. Die eigentliche Organisation geht ja dann eh wieder über Stefan 
Ich habe lust und hoffe dann auch anwesend sein zu können.

Gruß
Marcus

P.S. erzählt doch mal von der Messe, wie war es?


----------



## -Sebastian- (15. März 2011)

Icke84 schrieb:


> Der Basti vom Fahrradladen Cyclomania



Der konnte ja nur Martin, Stefan oder Sebastian heißen... Was sagt man dazu?



Icke84 schrieb:


> P.S. erzählt doch mal von der Messe, wie war es?



Am einfachsten geht das ja, wenn Du zum trialen kommst  Ich glaub, das war ganz gut. Spaß gemacht hat es allemal. Ein paar Leute haben die Versuchs-Bikes ausprobiert und was ich so vom Publikum mitbekommen habe waren die auch ganz angetan, obwohl wir ja nur ganz normal gefahren sind - so ganz ohne reißerischen Marktschreier wie die BMXer. 

"Und hier kommt der amtierende ODM Stefaaaaan mit einem riiiiiesen-Gap. Mit dieser Technik kann man bis zu m-a-x-i-m-a-l 1 Meter 80 überwinden."


----------



## Icke84 (15. März 2011)

achso, ich bekomm ja immer mails von der berlienr fahrradschau,

jedenfalls hier schonmal ein video. ihr seit ab und zu zu sehen.
http://www.freshmilk.tv/_video_/berliner-fahrradschau-2011/


----------



## franktrial (15. März 2011)

Also ich hätte auch mal einen Termin. Am 14.05 ist bei mir in der Straße KIEZ Fest und Eröffnung eines Freizeitgeländes. Die Veranstalter würden gerne das wir vielleicht ein oder zwei Shows fahren. Hätte da jemand Lust und Zeit? Ich würde mich dann um das Material kümmern und schauen ob wir vielleicht auch etwas Geld oder Fahrradteile bekommen.


----------



## montfa (15. März 2011)

Icke84 schrieb:


> Der Basti vom Fahrradladen Cyclomania in Freidrichshagen fragt an ob Wir lust haben wieder beim Bölschefest zu fahren. 7. - 8. Mai



bin dabei.



franktrial schrieb:


> Am 14.05 ist bei mir in der Straße KIEZ Fest und Eröffnung eines Freizeitgeländes.



bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (15. März 2011)

montfa schrieb:


> bin dabei. bin dabei.



Ich bin auch dabei, dabei


----------



## franktrial (15. März 2011)

Ich hab das Video von der Fahrradschau fertig.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21073594"]http://vimeo.com/21073594[/ame]


----------



## Icke84 (15. März 2011)

super, gefällt mir echt gut.

jetzt weiß ich wie es da so abging und ärger mich noch mehr das ich nicht konnte.


----------



## bertieeee (15. März 2011)

Hier mal mein Move vom Week. Naja wenn ich nächstes mal vorbeikomme wird auch mal etwas mehr gefilmt. Bis die Tage Jungs!

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/21078325"]Trial Berlin on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Nord_rulez (16. März 2011)

schöne vids!

am 25.-27. findet in dresden die bike+outdoor messe statt. dort wird wohl auch getrialt. 

nun zu meiner frage. weiß jemand ob auf der velo messe in berlin, gleiches wochenende, auch eine trialshow stattfinden wird?


wenn nämlich nicht, dann würde ich mein wochenende in dresden verbringen und mal gucken, was die jungs so draufhaben.

schönen tag noch, marty


----------



## franktrial (18. März 2011)

Solltest vielleicht einen neuen thread aufmachen, dann würde sich vielleicht die leute melden die auf der velo berlin eine show fahren. also ich weiß leider nicht ob es eine trialshow gibt.


----------



## berlintrial (19. März 2011)

Fährt heute keiner oder wie


----------



## -Sebastian- (19. März 2011)

Ich habe mich auch schon gewundert. Vielleicht ist es den Leuten zu kalt.

Mein Bremsen-Service scheint übrigens erfolgreich gewesen zu sein. Mal sehen ob es hält. Heute wird  es aber nichts mehr. Wie sieht es mit morgen aus? So gegen 12:00 Uhr?


----------



## franktrial (19. März 2011)

würde auch gerne mitkommen, aber meine magura funktioniert nicht richtig. weiß jemand pb marcin da ist, dann könnte ich nochmal entlüften.


----------



## -Sebastian- (19. März 2011)

Ich habe mein Entlüftungsset leider im Moment in Kiel. Der Stefan ist noch im Urlaub, oder? 

Ich habe jetzt Wasser in den Schläuchen. Da kann man das Entlüften im Waschbecken erledigen - da bleiben garantiert keine Blasen übrig.

 Sonst noch jemand am Leben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (19. März 2011)

Ich lebe, bin auch morgen wieder in Berlin. Lass uns morgen fahren. Wie wärs mit dem spielplatz an der josef orlop straße?


----------



## -Sebastian- (19. März 2011)

Na gut. Dann um 12:00 Uhr. Zieht euch was schönes an, vielleicht bringe ich meine Freundin mit 

[tourguide]856[/tourguide]


----------



## Eisbein (19. März 2011)

hey frank: cooles video! Schaut echt nach einem gelungenem tag aus!

@stefan, hast du deine hooktechnik umgestellt? sah bei dem Auto so extrem übers VR gehebelt aus?!

und schön zusehen das mein BT noch lebt.


----------



## berlintrial (19. März 2011)

Da sind wa dabei .


----------



## tinitram (19. März 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## -Sebastian- (19. März 2011)

@ITOTITO: Schreibst du Martin aus Südafrika eine SMS?


----------



## Gun-Food (20. März 2011)

Die Spandauer hatten auch überlegt. Wir werden gegen 13 Uhr in Wasserstadt fahren. Wenn also jemand in der Nähe ist und Interesse hat....

Martin ist leider krank. Wir hatten ihn auch eingeplant.


----------



## -Sebastian- (20. März 2011)

Neue Zeit für Josef Orlop Straße: 13:00


----------



## franktrial (21. März 2011)

HELP!HELP!

Mal eine Frage an Alle, zwecks Ersatzteil für Magura. Ich brauche diesen Gewindebolzen am Verstellrädchen der den Kolben reindrückt, hat jemand so etwas noch rumliegen, oder vielleicht auch einen kompletten Hebel. Ich hoffe ihr wisst welches Teil ich meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (21. März 2011)

franktrial schrieb:


> HELP!HELP!
> 
> Mal eine Frage an Alle, zwecks Ersatzteil für Magura. Ich brauche diesen Gewindebolzen am Verstellrädchen der den Kolben reindrückt, hat jemand so etwas noch rumliegen, oder vielleicht auch einen kompletten Hebel. Ich hoffe ihr wisst welches Teil ich meine.



erstma geiles video haste da gezaubert. auch wenn manche aufnahmen gewöhnungsbedürftig sind. gute musik wahl.

zweitens. ja hab ick. was brauchste denn für ein hebel. lang oder kurz? ansonsten kenn ich da ne ganz geheime internetseite wo jemand das zeug vertickt. hier isse, aber psssst


----------



## franktrial (21. März 2011)

ich meld mich morgen mal bei dir wegen dem heißen zeug.


----------



## bertieeee (22. März 2011)

Morgen ihr Berliner Trialer,

wie schaut das weekend bei Euch aus? Wir sind mit Daniel von Samstag bis Montag im schönen Berlin. 

Grüße Bertie


----------



## Icke84 (22. März 2011)

also fürs bölschefest muss ich jetzt wissen das wir ca. 6-7 trialer zusammen bekommen. essen und trinken geht dann auf basti vom fahrradladen.

wir müssen nur dafür sorgen das paletten dann pünktlich da sind.

kann das jemand organisieren? mal nen anderer als stefan


----------



## pippi (22. März 2011)

Icke84 schrieb:


> kann das jemand organisieren? mal nen anderer als stefan



is schon ok, danke. oder gefällt dir meine organisation etwa nich 

ich klär das ab, dass zum bölschefest wieder ein container inkl. paletten da sein wird. wer wie wann ein- und auslädt klären wir dann unter uns. bis dann

@bertieee, ick kann nicht. bin verletzt und muss ma schonen damit ich dich in CB vom treppchen stoße    aber ick komm bestimmt ma vorbei schaun wenn ich zeit hab.


----------



## bertieeee (23. März 2011)

mensch stefan was haste wieder gemacht? nochmal komm ich nicht nach berlin!!! naja evtl doch

also dann bis zum week und schau ruhig mal rum wenn du zeit hast.
bis denne bertie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (23. März 2011)

Wann kommt ihr denn? Ich denke, wir könnten nochmal in den viktoriapark fahren. Wir waren ja beim letzten mal schon ziemlich fertig als wir dort waren. Was meint ihr?


----------



## bertieeee (23. März 2011)

jo stefan wir sind am samstag bis montag da. markus wollte wenn er es schaft, filmen und da is mir das relativ egal wo, hauptsache kommen paar gute aktion bei rum. also lass uns am besten freitag oder samstag die runde planen. postadamer hät ich lust und victoriapark nehmen wir auch mit und von mir aus auch gerne wieder pdvn. ok dann bis samstag.


----------



## pippi (24. März 2011)

bertieeee schrieb:


> jo stefan.....


 damit meinst du mich. wenn du dem anderen was sagen willst, musste es mit PH schreiben. steFan= ich, stePHan=der andere


----------



## franktrial (24. März 2011)

wollen wir vielleicht sonntag am viktoriapark fahren, das wetter soll da besser sein, ich meine nur wegen den rutschigen steinen. 
noch ne andere frage, geht einer eigentlich zur velo am wochenende???

also bis die tage


----------



## ITOAOTI (24. März 2011)

@stefan: gut, dass du es nohmal klarstellst.


----------



## ITOAOTI (24. März 2011)

@Frank: kein Velo. Mehr Biketrial.


----------



## ITOAOTI (24. März 2011)

BTW: ich will morgen so gegen vier am platz der Vereinten Nationen ein wenig spielen gehen. Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich eingeladen fühlen. Cheers


----------



## bertieeee (25. März 2011)

ok dann sagen wir sonntag victoriapark und morgen von mir aus pdvn und folkspark und potsdamer platz (in der hoffnung das wir mal straffzettel bekommen) und und und oder gerne auch woanderes aber paar kanten müssen schon dabei sein. ok also wir wären dann morgen so ab 1200-1300 startklar.

jaja steFan, ich werds mir merken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Sebastian- (25. März 2011)

Also dann entweder um 12:00 oder um 13:00 Uhr entweder am PDVN oder im Volkspark irgendwo oder eben irgendwo am Potsdamer Platz?!?

Start am PDVN 12:00 Uhr würd ich sagen.


----------



## ITOAOTI (26. März 2011)

Ich treffe mIch um eins mit den cottbussern am platz der Vereinten nationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (26. März 2011)

Bleibt mir mehr Zeit zum Frühstücken 
Wir sehen uns dann um 13:00


----------



## franktrial (26. März 2011)

hoffe euer tag war erfolgreich und ihr habt noch genug power fü morgen. wie sieht es da aus wieder so 13 uhr? und dann am viktoriapark?


----------



## ITOAOTI (26. März 2011)

Wir treffen und um zwölf im Kleistpark. Wir planen dann später noch in den Viktoriapark zu fahren.


----------



## franktrial (26. März 2011)

vergesst die zeitumstellung nicht!


----------



## -Sebastian- (27. März 2011)

Für mich ist morgen Pause. Mein Knie tut weh und ist geschwollen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und das gerade jetzt, wo die Sehnen in den Fingern endlich Ruhe gegeben haben. Das Alter. Irgendwas ist immer...

So, hier ist noch das Video von gestern Nachmittag. Schade, dass der Akku vom Handy so schnell leer war. Die Special Effects täuschen hoffentlich ausreichend über die schlechte Auflösung der Videosequenzen hinweg. Ich hoffe es gefällt:


----------



## ITOAOTI (27. März 2011)

Es gfällt auf jeden Fall. Das Video macht Gute Laune. Gute Arbeit Basti. Ich würde sagen, da hat sich jemand qualifiziert die nächste Berlin-Session zu dokumentieren.
Ich hoffe es ist nichts Ernstes mit deinem Knie. Gute Besserung.

@ the rest: Bis nachher 1200 im Kleistpark.


----------



## pippi (27. März 2011)

mensch basti, was für talente stecken noch in dir??  schönes video und ska passt immer. 
bertie sieht echt gelangweilt aus an den steinen 

viel spass euch heute


----------



## -Sebastian- (28. März 2011)

Neuer Termin für Thalheim ist der 22.05.2011 (eine Woche früher): http://biketrial.org/index.php?article_id=228

Hey Berti, wo fahrt ihr am WE nochmal hin? Habe bei biketrial.org keine Infos zur NDM gefunden. Vielleicht komme ich auch. Sonst noch jemand Lust auf NDM?


----------



## bertieeee (28. März 2011)

hier schau mal http://www.trialsport-mittelhessen.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (28. März 2011)

Danke Dir. Ich bin mit dabei. Hat von den Berlinern sonst noch jemand Lust und Zeit den Saisonstart nach vorne zu verlegen?


----------



## ITOAOTI (28. März 2011)

Dude, das sind 530 km. Da müsste man ja schon Freitag anreisen und dort übernachten.


----------



## ITOAOTI (28. März 2011)

Unterkunft gibts schon fÃ¼r 25â¬.


----------



## -Sebastian- (28. März 2011)

Das wird ein Spaß... Die Ossis rocken Hessen


----------



## pippi (29. März 2011)

hab grad bei jan nach nem ersatzellenbogen für rechts größe M geschaut= grad nicht auf lager. heißt für mich abwarten und tee trinken. hätte auch lust gehabt die hessen zu fressen, aber gesundheit geht vor  macht bilder oder videos. bis in 2 wochen dann


----------



## -Sebastian- (29. März 2011)

Wenn die wieder lieferbar sind, dann können wir wieder zusammen bestellen  Ich würde mir einen auf Lager legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (30. März 2011)

Ich nehm nen linken Knöchel und n linkes Handgelenk.


----------



## cafe.hdjk (30. März 2011)

wir laden alle sehr herzlich ein !  kleiner Start in die neue Saison !  Liebe Grüße


----------



## cafe.hdjk (30. März 2011)

[/quote]

sehr toll !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und wie kriegen wir die Brocken jetzt ins CAFE ?


----------



## montfa (30. März 2011)

hey leutz, bin wieder da. für 2 tage. lebt ihr noch, oder seit ihr alle verletzt und könnt nicht fahren? die letzten drei aussagen (von ITO, basti und pippi) klingen eher nach einem "trialierer-im-altersheim-thread"...

2 fragen. könnte mir jemand (pippi *grins*) helfen, mein ritzel von der nabe abzubauen? oder muss ich zu einem "professionelen" mechaniker gehen? und will jemand am freitag sehr viel zeit beim radfahren verbringen?

seid gegrüßt!


----------



## -Sebastian- (30. März 2011)

Hi montfa, Stephan und ich werden Freitag sehr viel Zeit mit Autofahren verbringen und am WE in Bad Enddorf (Hessen) bei der NDM antreten. Komm doch einfach mit...


----------



## montfa (31. März 2011)

hi!

@ pippi: danke für deine hilfe, gute besserung! 

@ ito, basti: danke für die einladung, leider kann ich nicht. mein auto steht in der werkstatt und ich muss am samstag nach hannover. euch noch viel spaß und viel erfolg. (ist das NDM oder vielleicht SDM)

@ alle anderen: morgen wollen wir mit frank trialen gehen, voraussichtlich um 16:30/17:00. wir werden uns wahrscheinlich in lichtenberg treffen, aber wo wir hin fahren, steht noch nicht fest. wenn jemand lust hat, bitte melden. 

so, ich habe hier noch so ein saison-kalender gebastelt, weil ich immer wieder vergesse, was wann stattfindet. 

16.04. ODM Cottbus
07.05. Bölschefest
14.05. Straße Kiez Fest (?)
22.05. ODM Thalheim
18.06. Kiezer Sommer
03.07. ODM Flöha
27.08. ODM Calbe
11.09. ODM Scheibenberg
18.09. ODM Leipzig

bitte auf volständigkeit überprüfen. ich bin mir sicher dass ich schon jetzt was vergessen habe.


----------



## pippi (31. März 2011)

10.04 Saisonstart im Club
16.04. ODM Cottbus                   
07.05. Bölschefest                     7/8.5
14.05. Straße Kiez Fest (?)          
22.05. ODM Thalheim                  
28.05  DM Melsungen Teilnehmer und Zuschauer
18.06. Kiezer Sommer                 18/19.6
03.07. ODM Flöha                      
27.08. ODM Calbe                      
11.09. ODM Scheibenberg            
18.09. ODM Leipzig


----------



## -Sebastian- (31. März 2011)

10.04 Saisonstart im Club 
16.04. ODM Cottbus                   
04.05. und 05.05. DM 20" Oelbronn Teilnehmer und Zuschauer
07.05. und 08.05. Bölschefest 
14.05. Straße Kiez Fest (?)          
22.05. ODM Thalheim                  
28.05.  DM Melsungen Teilnehmer und Zuschauer 
18.06. und 19.06. Kiezer Sommer 
03.07. ODM Flöha                      
27.08. ODM Calbe                      
11.09. ODM Scheibenberg            
18.09. ODM Leipzig                     

Weitere Termine: NDM, SDM etc: http://biketrial.org/index.php?article_id=92


----------



## BlueJack (31. März 2011)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/euro-paletten/23705102

Brauchen wir vllt noch sowas fürn Club?


----------



## pippi (1. April 2011)

-Sebastian- schrieb:


> 10.04 Saisonstart im Club
> 16.04. ODM Cottbus
> 04.05. und 05.05. DM 20" Oelbronn Teilnehmer und Zuschauer
> 07.05. und 08.05. Bölschefest
> ...





hey basti, die seite ist uns bekannt, brauchst du nicht jedesmal linken. andernfalls frag ich mich ob du die selbe seite hast. bei mir stehen noch keine NDM termine, genauso wie die DM. die ist auf meiner seite am 4.6-5.6.11. willst du da mitfahren bzw. hinfahren oder warum listest du den termin auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (1. April 2011)

Ich hatte die DM 20" in meinem Kalender - zum Zuschauen natürlich ;-)


----------



## franktrial (1. April 2011)

also info: bin mit montfa am pdvn ab 17 uhr unterwegs, also wer noch lust hat....


----------



## Nord_rulez (2. April 2011)

gibt es sonntag einen treff?

gruß, marty


----------



## pippi (3. April 2011)

Nord_rulez schrieb:


> gibt es sonntag einen treff?
> 
> gruß, marty



nix.  aber nächsten sonntag 10.4 treffen sich alle bzw. fast alle im club. nen bissel trial, nen bissel bla bla und grillen und chillen. komm vorbei
Seelenbinder Str. 54, 12555


----------



## Nord_rulez (3. April 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> nix.  aber nächsten sonntag 10.4 treffen sich alle bzw. fast alle im club. nen bissel trial, nen bissel bla bla und grillen und chillen. komm vorbei
> Seelenbinder Str. 54, 12555



mal schauen, ich muss hab am 12.4. eine abiturprüfung. aber lust hab ich sehr!


----------



## -Sebastian- (3. April 2011)

Hallo in die Runde. Habe ein paar Bilder von den Sektionen in Bad Endbach gemacht. Sektion 7 fehlt leider, weil ich die Bilder von den beiden Kabeltrommeln in Sektion 7 gemacht habe und einfach mit der Kamera ein Mal im Kreis fotografiert habe. Da habe ich die verflixte 7. Sektion vergessen ;-) Hat Riesen Spaß gemacht und sollte dringend wiederholt werden! Breche jetzt auf nach Kiel. Wir sehen uns nächstes WE...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38852


----------



## Nord_rulez (3. April 2011)

schönen guten abend. mir hats das tretlager entschäft. hat jemand hier aus berlin zufällig noch eins rumzuliegen und will es loswerden?

gruß, marty


----------



## cafe.hdjk (4. April 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> 10.04 Saisonstart im Club
> 16.04. ODM Cottbus
> 07.05. Bölschefest                     7/8.5
> 14.05. Straße Kiez Fest (?)
> ...


----------



## franktrial (6. April 2011)

hallo zusammen. wie sieht es morgen aus, hat jemand lust zu fahren? ich könnte ab 16:30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nord_rulez (8. April 2011)

für eurer trialsegment im club - paletten brauch ich selbst alle auf meinem dorf (schildow) aber ich hätte ne kabeltrommel im angebot. besteht bei euch interesse? maße geschätzt durchmesser 70-80 cm und höhe 75 cm ?! ich messe sie gerne nach, wenn interesse besteht. ich würde die trommel mit meinem nachbar und kumpel ( sebastians altes monty fährt er) gerne spenden


----------



## cafe.hdjk (8. April 2011)

Nord_rulez schrieb:


> .... aber ich hätte ne kabeltrommel im angebot. besteht bei euch interesse?



die nehmen wir gern !  am Besten gleich Sonntag mitbringen zur kleinen TRIAL - JAM. Es wird gegrillt und wir machen es uns im Garten nett.

:  



Bis denn ahoi !


----------



## cafe.hdjk (8. April 2011)

BlueJack schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/euro-paletten/23705102
> 
> Brauchen wir vllt noch sowas fürn Club?




immer ran damit !  kommt da einer vorbei ?  Gruß Jan


----------



## BlueJack (8. April 2011)

Ich hab leider kein Auto, sonst würd ich die holn...


----------



## pippi (8. April 2011)

cafe.hdjk schrieb:


> immer ran damit !  kommt da einer vorbei ?  Gruß Jan



ganz ehrlich, ich finde wir ham genug hindernisse bzw möglichkeiten. wir sollten erstma aufräumen bevor wir das grundstück immer mehr zubauen/müllen. meine meinung


----------



## BlueJack (8. April 2011)

Dann...nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nord_rulez (8. April 2011)

hi an alle. kabeltrommel bringen wir sonntag mit. ich freu mich daurf


----------



## -Sebastian- (9. April 2011)

Neues Video von der Berliner Fahrradschau. Sind auch drei Sekunden Trial dabei 

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2011460285546&oid=118189118237682&comments


----------



## -Sebastian- (13. April 2011)

Wir sollten mal langsam Terminvorschläge für den Sommer-Jam besprechen. Hier mal die freien Wochenenden (also kein DM, ODM, SDM und kein NDM):

*April (eher ungünstig)*

22. bis 25. April (Osterwochenende)
30.04. und 01.05. (Maifeiertag)

*Mai*

14. und 15.05. ("Kiez Fest" ???)

*Juni*

11. und 12.06.
18. und 19.06.
25. und 26.06.

*Juli *

09. und 10.07.
16. und 17.07.
23. und 24.07.
30. und 31.07.

Welche Termine müssen wir noch von der Liste streichen? Weitere Vorschläge? Vorlieben, Wünsche, Anregungen? Wenn wir die Auswahl eingeschränkt haben, können wir ja auch einen eigenen Fred dazu aufmachen.


----------



## franktrial (13. April 2011)

Zu dem Straßen Kiezfest am 14.05. : Also wird bloß ein kleines Fest, aber ich kümmer mich um Paletten. Bräuchte nur mal eine Bestätigung wer jetzt alles mitmachen würde. Also Geld würde es nicht geben, aber Verpflegung. Also einfach mal hier reinschreiben.


----------



## cafe.hdjk (14. April 2011)

Hi an alle !

*Mai*
am 28.5.  seid ihr eingeladen bei einem OpenAir im CAFE (soweit ihr da seid !). Für Essen und Getränke wird gesorgt !
Die Party heißt WüsteSause! (= kleines Benefiz für SaharaProjekt).

*Juni*
18. und 19.06.  ist Kietzer Sommer (Köpenicker Sommer) > das war ja ganz gut im letzten Jahr  und wir kriegen bestimmt wieder Hilfe (Container + Paletten).

am Dienstag, den 28.6. ist im CAFE wieder die Schools_Out-Party (ca. 15 bis 21.30 Uhr openAir.)
Auch dort würden wir uns freuen, wenn ihr Lust habt und was macht.

*Juli   *= heiß !  und dann hat das CAFE auch zu !  ... aber ihr könnt ja hier immer fahren und Bauen und machen + Tun !

aber vielleicht machen wir dieses Jahr mal eine größere HerbstJam  (z.B. Sonntag, den 30.9.)  ...

Gruß vom CAFE ! wir hoffen, es war nett&schön für Euch am letzten Sonntag, als das Wetter noch schön war !


----------



## Nord_rulez (17. April 2011)

Wird es ein Treffen am Osterwochenende geben?

Gruß, Marty


----------



## cafe.hdjk (18. April 2011)

Nord_rulez schrieb:


> Wird es ein Treffen am Osterwochenende geben?




im Cafe wohl nicht !

Patrick ist verreist und Markus hat seinen Freilauf zerlegt ....


----------



## T.K.O. (19. April 2011)

..welche herrschaften sind denn am 7. und 8. auf dem bölschefest zu finden?..die fläche is gemietet,also haben wa grünes licht. besten gruss vom CYCLOMANIA team


----------



## -Sebastian- (19. April 2011)

Ich hab das Bölschefest im Kalender stehen


----------



## Icke84 (19. April 2011)

T.K.O. schrieb:


> ..welche herrschaften sind denn am 7. und 8. auf dem bölschefest zu finden?..die fläche is gemietet,also haben wa grünes licht. besten gruss vom CYCLOMANIA team



na ich auf jeden fall.
hoffen wir mal das stefan wieder fit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (19. April 2011)

ich bin auch dabei. mfg


----------



## pippi (19. April 2011)

ich komm auf jedenfall zu gucken


----------



## ITOAOTI (19. April 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei. Bin mal gespannt. Das wird mein erstes bölschefest.


----------



## T.K.O. (20. April 2011)

..fein,kommen also ein paar...wer übernimmt die koordination zwecks paletten und sonstigen gegenständen?...essen und getränke sind wie immer kostenlos-sponsort CYCLOMANIA...


----------



## -Sebastian- (20. April 2011)

Ich hab Freitags schon Zeit und kann mit anpacken.


----------



## pippi (20. April 2011)

also ich hab mir das so gedacht. eigentlich ist unser palettenlieferant da sehr umgänglich. allerdings wirds diesmal nicht ganz so einfach werden wie sonst. da er den container dort nicht abstellen kann, bzw wir ihn da nicht brauchen können wegen platzmangel. der container is ja fast so breit wie die stellfläche   kurz gesagt, ich versuch nen anderen zu bekommen, da passen dann aber keine 30epals rein. oder er liefert an, wir entladen in windeseile und er nimmt den container wieder mit. aber das werd ich noch klären. ich könnte auch mal die BVG fragen ob ein container auf den schienen stören würde, dann fährt halt mal nichts... sind wa eh nicht anders gewohnt


----------



## ITOAOTI (20. April 2011)

Gute Idee Stefan. Gut dass wir dich haben. Ich kann auch jederzeit mit anpacken.


----------



## ITOAOTI (20. April 2011)

BTW: hat irgendjemand morgen Zeit fahren zu gehen? Ist eigentlich schon wieder Wasser im viktoriapark? Oder habt ihr eher Lust auf leichte Kost, pdvn? Oder doch was anderes? Ich wär so gegen fünf startklar.


----------



## T.K.O. (20. April 2011)

..also für alle rückfragen oder sonstiges-ihr wisst ja wo ihr mich findet oder ruft mal kurz durch und ick meld mich ausm laden dann zurück 0172 4653566 ...glaub,das wird wieder ne feine show..achso,falls es nen kleiner container ist,könnte man den ja zwischen bürgersteig und schienen stellen-ick bräuchte da nur mal die maße.. besten gruss bastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (22. April 2011)

Nord_rulez schrieb:


> Wird es ein Treffen am Osterwochenende geben?
> 
> Gruß, Marty



Morgen 13:00?


----------



## -Sebastian- (23. April 2011)

Keiner da? Alle Ostern? Ich bin ab 13:00 in Pankow unterwegs. Start hier:
[tourguide]794[/tourguide]


----------



## ITOAOTI (23. April 2011)

Sorry Basti, ich bin in der Heimat. Komm wahrscheinlich am Dienstag zurück. Der stefan ist auch nicht in Berlin. Daher kannst du leider von unserer Seite keine Unterstützung erwarten.


----------



## Nord_rulez (24. April 2011)

ah schade sebastian. ich hätte mal reingucken sollen. wir waren mauerpark, heute auch und morgen wohl auch wieder


----------



## -Sebastian- (24. April 2011)

Wo und wann seid ihr denn im Mauerpark? Vielleicht komme ich mal vorbei...


----------



## Nord_rulez (24. April 2011)

ab 11 im mauerpark. steinteich bzw. am lüftungschacht vor der max schmeling halle, also ca 50 m weiter vom steinteich. würden uns freuen, wenn du kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (26. April 2011)

yo! die woche soll das wetter schlecht sein, aber am wochenende wird die sonne wieder mal für uns da sein. ich fange schon jetzt mit dem verabreden für samstag/sonntag an, da wir schon seit langem nicht mehr in einer größeren gruppe unterwegs waren. mein vorschlag: samstag, 13 uhr, die postdamer platz runde. habt ihr auch lust?


----------



## -Sebastian- (26. April 2011)

Ich bin dabei. 

Am Wochenende ist meine neue Kamera gekommen (Danke an icke84 für die Empfehlung - bin sehr zufrieden). Ich werde also wieder ein kleines Video machen. Diesmal dann auch mit einer Auflösung, bei der man die Gesichter erkennt...


----------



## bertieeee (26. April 2011)

na mal sehen was meine finanzen sagen. dann komm ich evtl auch mal am week rum, e bisl trialnnnn und SteFan hau ich paar in die Fresse

also bis die tage.

grüße bertie.


----------



## pippi (27. April 2011)

morjen, also mir wär samstag angenehmer. sonntag muss ich mich mit bauer bertie prügeln


----------



## pippi (27. April 2011)

da ich optimist bin werd ich heut aufs fahrrad steigen. wer hat lust auf ne runde blitz&donner trial?  nöldnerplatz?


----------



## montfa (27. April 2011)

16 uhr.


----------



## ITOAOTI (27. April 2011)

Dito. Cee yah.


----------



## Nord_rulez (28. April 2011)

13 uhr am samstag klingt top, aber für mich neuling bitte zu erläutern, was die potsdamer runde ist


----------



## montfa (28. April 2011)

Nord_rulez schrieb:


> 13 uhr am samstag klingt top, aber für mich neuling bitte zu erläutern, was die potsdamer runde ist



ich habe zwar die runde vorgeschlagen, bin die aber noch nie gefahren  vielleicht pippi schlägt mal ein treffpunkt vor?


----------



## -Sebastian- (28. April 2011)

Ich heiß zwar nicht pippi, antworte aber trotzdem mal ganz frech  

Die Unterführung ist ein ganz guter Treffpunkt. Das findet dann hoffentlich auch der Bertie. Parken kann man auf beiden Seiten der Treppe. 

Wäre übrigens auch ein ganz guter Spot für die Schlägerei 

[tourguide]799[/tourguide]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (28. April 2011)

das ist ja frech, dass du antwortest, ohne um erlaubnis zu bitten. 
ist parken kostenlos?


----------



## -Sebastian- (28. April 2011)

Auf der Seite Köthener Straße ja, soweit ich weiß. Richtung Potsdamer Platz stehen auf jeden Fall Ticket-Automaten.


----------



## pippi (29. April 2011)

.


----------



## bertieeee (29. April 2011)

wie schauts heut abend aus, bin ab 1730 in Berlin. Ruft an wenn noch was geht 01743050886


----------



## Icke84 (30. April 2011)

hey, 

fährt jemand aus der lichtenberger fraktion mit auto und hat nch platz für nen 26zoller? 

ansonsten bis nachher


----------



## montfa (30. April 2011)

ich kann dich mitnehmen. 12:30 vor deiner haustür?


----------



## Icke84 (30. April 2011)

bertie war schneller 

aber trotzdem danke.
bis nachher


----------



## montfa (30. April 2011)

okey, bis dann.


----------



## montfa (30. April 2011)

yo. ich merke schon jetzt an meinem knie, dass ich morgen nicht fahren soll. ausserdem brauchte ich auch mal ne schutzplatte. aber schreibt mal ruhig, wo ihr euch morgen trifft, vielleicht komm ich vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (30. April 2011)

Berti und ich würden gerne pippis Vorschlag aufgreifen und nach Spandau fahren. Treffpunkt?

PS: Bitte morgen keine schwarzen Kapuzenpullis anziehen


----------



## montfa (30. April 2011)

spandau klingt spannend, ist mir aber zu weit. dann viel spaß euch!


----------



## Mr. Terror (30. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

falls ihr wirklich morgen in Spandau trialen geht würde ich, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt einen Anfänger dabei zu haben, auch vorbei kommen. Ich könnte aber nur bis ca. 14 Uhr.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## -Sebastian- (30. April 2011)

Klar, komm einfach vorbei. 

Ich würde sagen, wir treffen uns einfach an den Spandauer Arkaden:

[tourguide]804[/tourguide]


----------



## Mr. Terror (30. April 2011)

Um wieviel Uhr seid ihr denn da?


----------



## -Sebastian- (30. April 2011)

13:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Terror (1. Mai 2011)

Okay, dann bis morgen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Nord_rulez (1. Mai 2011)

hey,viel spaß euch dann morgen. uns ist spandau zu weit. wir werden aber beim bölschefest vorbeikommen. dann auch zu dritt, mit einem neuling, der sehr interessiert am sport ist. bis dann.

gruß, marty ( & daniel)


----------



## Nord_rulez (1. Mai 2011)

achja wann geht bölschefest denn samstag los, also wann seid ihr denn anzutreffen?


----------



## pippi (1. Mai 2011)

also welche pippi hat hier spandau vorgeschlagen? ich war´s nicht. dachte ihr sucht euch was im schönen osten. nach spandau komm ich nich mit, so viel zeit hab ich nicht.

@nord rulez: wir werden freitag nachmittag aufbauen und sind samstag spätestens um 11uhr da. um 10uhr gehts offiziel schon los.

@basti: sehr gelungenes video haste da gemacht. leider ist karsten nicht einmal drauf zu sehen, nur sitzend und dein hookup hab ich vermisst, aber vllt kommt ja von marcus noch was.


----------



## -Sebastian- (1. Mai 2011)

Sorry, ich hatte Berti so verstanden. Wir wollten dem 1. Mai aus dem Weg gehen. Wir nehmen gerne einen Gegenvorschlag. Ist ja noch nicht zu spät.

Musste das Video schon abschließen, weil es für den Vimeo-Standard-Account sonst zu groß geworden wäre:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23094650"]Start in den Sommer: Bike-Trial am Potsdamer Platz on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## pippi (1. Mai 2011)

ich hör grad es gibt ein kleine planänderung. wer lust und zeit hat, finde sich um 12uhr zossenerstr ein. bertie ist informiert. sorry an die spandauer, aber am 1.mai durch die geschlossene city zu gondeln ist pure zeitverschwendung. aber wir holen das sicher nach
[tourguide]809[/tourguide]


----------



## -Sebastian- (1. Mai 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> leider ist karsten nicht einmal drauf zu sehen, nur sitzend



Ja, das ist echt schade. Von Karsten hab ich nur Schrott gefilmt. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Hälfte des Materials verwackelter Schrott war, weil ich die Kamera dauernd in der Hand AN hatte. Wahrscheinlich hab ich dann zum Filmen die Kamera immer AUS geschaltet  Anfänger halt. Amateur. Wir hatten ja zum Glück noch einen Profi dabei.

Sorry Karsten. Ich mach beim Nächsten Mal ein Karsten-Special


----------



## Mr. Terror (1. Mai 2011)

Schade dass ihr heute doch nicht nach Spandau kommt. Wenn ihr das nächste mal hier seid, wäre ich auf jeden Fall gern dabei.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## T.K.O. (1. Mai 2011)

..also alle sind am 7.-8.5. herzlichst willkommen.vor dem Fahrradladen Cyclomania bauen wir wieder was feines auf-wie die letzten 2 jahre schon..für alle fahrer ist essen und trinken frei,sowie der werkstattservice .....die paletten werden wohl freitag angeliefert.samstag ab 9 uhr bin ich dann im laden...hoffe auf ne menge fahrer,viel spass(wie die letzten male)..und publikum is eh vor ort. ich danke allen die kommen oder helfen schonmal im vorraus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Sebastian- (2. Mai 2011)

Video mit "Märchen-Opa" Berti von gestern gibts erst am nächsten Samstag. Vimeo-Upload-Limit erreicht  
Schöne Woche euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich versuch Freitag auch schon vorbei zu kommen zum Aufbau.
Samstag komm ich dafür wahrscheinlich etwas später, aber Sonntag bin ich voll da.

in ner Stunde gibts das Samstagvideo von mir


----------



## Icke84 (2. Mai 2011)

hier das Video

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23154656"]Slow Motion Trial | Potsdamer Platz on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## franktrial (2. Mai 2011)

beide viedeos sind echt gelungen. die optik bei markus video am schluss mit berti sieht verdammt gut aus. 
schade wär auch super gerne dabei gewesen, scheiß weisheitszähne....


----------



## -Sebastian- (2. Mai 2011)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hier das Video



Wie ich schon sagte: Wir hatten ja zum Glück noch einen Profi dabei. So hat man Trial noch nicht gesehen! Echt klasse. Du schaffst es immer nochmal einen drauf zu legen!


----------



## cafe.hdjk (2. Mai 2011)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hier das Video
> 
> Slow Motion Trial | Potsdamer Platz on Vimeo




Hammer Video ! echt toll !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






für samstag und sonntag können wir mit Spanngurten noch helfen  aber die Akkuschrauber sind im CAFE im Einsatz ! 

Gruß Jan


----------



## -Sebastian- (2. Mai 2011)

Und weils so schön war: hier noch das Video aus der Zossener Straße:


----------



## ITOAOTI (3. Mai 2011)

Dudes, ihr sheint ja ein tolles Wochenende gehabt zu haben. Ohne mich.
@Basti: Coole Videos. Booshank! Gute Arbeit. Eins fehlt nur... Ich.
@Markus: Die Zeitlupe ist echt der Hammer. Nächster Meilenstein wäre dann wohl ein Perspektivenwechsel im Standbild (wie beim A-Football). Tolle Bilder.

Ihr müsst ja echt ein blendendes Wetter gehabt haben. Leider war mein Wetter in Marid nur eher durchwachsen, aber wir haben uns den Gegebenheiten angepasst. Whatever..
Ich muss wieder in Form kommen. Nach dem ganzen spanischen Essen fühle ich mich irgendwie ungesund. Ist irgendjemand am Mittwoch zu einer lockeren Runde bereit? ich würde so gegen 1700 durchstarten.


----------



## -Sebastian- (3. Mai 2011)

Macht euch doch nochmal Gedanken wegen der Termine. Dann können wir am WE vielleicht mal einen Termin festmachen



-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal langsam Terminvorschläge für den Sommer-Jam besprechen. Hier mal die freien Wochenenden (also kein DM, ODM, SDM und kein NDM):
> 
> *Juni*
> 
> ...


----------



## Benjie90 (3. Mai 2011)

Hallöchen  
Ich mag mir ein "Funbike" aufbauen, da die Vernunft schon bei meinem Fully gesiegt hat. Vorallem das trialieren ist eine feine Sache, die mich sehr reizt. 
Dennoch mag ich (da ich Azubi bin) nicht direkt Geld investieren, ohne auch nur mal auf einem Trialbike gesessen zu haben. 
Daher meine Frage: Gibt es hier wen, der mich vielleicht mal "proberollern" lassen würd und/oder eventuell bissle Zeit und Muße hat, die ein oder andere Frage zu beantworten? ;=) 

Würde mich super freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (3. Mai 2011)

na aber logo, komm am WE einfach in der bölschestr zum probieren und quatschen vorbei. wir ham da ein bissl was aufgebaut zum trialen. das ganze findet am 7. und 8. mai auf dem (trommelwirbel) bölschefest statt. bis dann


----------



## Benjie90 (3. Mai 2011)

Super, ich bin da! Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## T.K.O. (3. Mai 2011)

..so,am freitag hab ich nen transporter zum anliefern der paletten...wäre fein wenn jemand dann mit vorm laden wäre zum abladen...am samstag morgen bin ich ab 8.30 im laden-ebenso hilfe erwünscht beim aufbau der palettenberge..-die spanngurte ausm cafe sind willkommen,aber ich habe noch keinen plan wie ich die abholen soll bzw wann.vielleicht kann sich jemand der crew darum kümmern..........wie gesagt,freitag ab ca 16 uhr beginnen wir mit dem anliefern von ca 35 paletten..stefan-haste mal gefragt,ob wir aus dem cafe noch gegenstände haben können?..


----------



## -Sebastian- (3. Mai 2011)

Freitag 16:00 Uhr. Ich bin dann zum helfen da.


----------



## T.K.O. (3. Mai 2011)

..bestens..


----------



## ITOAOTI (3. Mai 2011)

Mit mir könnt ihr auch rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafe.hdjk (4. Mai 2011)

Benjie90 schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> 
> Daher meine Frage: Gibt es hier wen, der mich vielleicht mal "proberollern" lassen würd und/oder eventuell bissle Zeit und Muße hat, die ein oder andere Frage zu beantworten? ;=)



ansonsten kommst du mal im Klub vorbei (Seelenbinderstr. 54) > wir haben 3 Probebikes.

.... und markus kann auch was zeigen und erklären > aber erst nächste Woche wieder !   

Gruß


----------



## montfa (5. Mai 2011)

T.K.O. schrieb:


> freitag ab ca 16 uhr beginnen wir mit dem anliefern von ca 35 paletten



ich bin auch dabei. hoffentlich bin ich bis we gesund und kann dann die paletten benutzen...

ich hab mir vor kurzem auch die seite von uci angeschaut (ja, ich kann nicht fahren, aber ich denke die ganze zeit über fahrrad und so) und habe folgendes gefunden:



			
				www.uci.ch schrieb:
			
		

> 6-7.08.2011: UCI Trials World Cup, Walbrzych, POL



und das ist gerade mal >>HIER<< 
also, wer kommt mit?


----------



## T.K.O. (6. Mai 2011)

..vielen dank an die so zahlreichen helfer..-ging ja besser denn je..getränke sind nun auch da und ich morgen ab ca 8.30 im laden..wenn ihr noch was verschrauben wollt,dann bitte noch lange schrauben mitbringen..besten gruss und uns allen viel sonne und publikum die tage....vielen dank bastian


----------



## -Sebastian- (7. Mai 2011)

Wir sehen uns dann Morgen beim Bölschefest. Ich denke es wird keiner vor 10:30 da sein, oder? Ich komme so gegen 11:00.

Als kleine Einstimmung hier das Video von Gestern (HD-Version gibts dann auf Vimeo, wenn irgendwann mein Upload-Limit wieder zurückgesetzt wird):


PS: Ich hab leider beim Datum gepfuscht. Als ich das Video fertig hatte, war halt schon der 7. und nicht mehr der 6.


----------



## T.K.O. (7. Mai 2011)

..kleiner nachtrag noch : also wer mucke dabei hören will-ick hab noch ne kleine anlage besorgt....cds könnt ihr aber selber schleppen  ...bis nachher dann


----------



## pippi (7. Mai 2011)

du weißt schon dass das angemeldet werden muss, bzw nur eigens produzierte, bzw ungeschützte musik sein darf. sonst meckert die GEMA   aber musike wär schon watt feines, bis nacher


----------



## Nord_rulez (7. Mai 2011)

wenn jemand ein entlüftungsset für magura mitbringen und mir mal ausleihen könnte, wäre das spitze


----------



## T.K.O. (8. Mai 2011)

..so,2 tage bölschefest geschafft..puh..allen fahrern die da waren nochmals ein dickes danke!!!!!!!!! von mir und meinen (heut haben die formel 1 geschaut und bier getrunken) chefs.bin gespannt auf die fotos und das video.wie gesagt,allen ein dickes DANKE nochmal!


----------



## Icke84 (9. Mai 2011)

hier die fotos 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626681105040/show/

und danke an Stefan fürs ständige aufbauen, wir wissen schon was wir an dir haben, auch wenns vielleicht nicht jeder immer sagt 
und auch dank an basti fürs trinken und zur organisieren des platzes usw...

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Delta-Trial (9. Mai 2011)

Hi,

liebe Gemeinde ein neues Mitglied in euren Reihen. Hab letztes Jahr mit Motorrad Trial begonnen. Und möchte in der Woche Trainieren ohne die Nachbarn zu erzürnen.
Habe für mich und meinen Sohn ein Bike gekauft leider ist das Bike für meinen Sohn ein wenig zu groß und deshalb stelle ich es auch im Bikemarkt zu verkauf ein.
Aber sonst muss ich sagen das Fahrradtrial seinen Reiz hat. Für das Gleichgewicht und für die Kondition eine super Trainingsmöglichkeit bietet.
Greetings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueJack (9. Mai 2011)

Dann mal herzlich willkommen in unserer Runde 
Wie alt ist denn dein Sohn, hätte er nicht quasi in das Rad "hineinwachsen" können?


----------



## Delta-Trial (9. Mai 2011)

Danke für die herzliche Begrüßung.
Er ist erst 7 Jahre und da ist ein 26" ein wenig zu groß (http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-fahrraeder/onza-hitman/k0c217)
Denke er sollte erst mal mit nem 20" anfangen sein Moped ist eine TY80 mit 16" und 14" und das passt perfekt. Hatte nämlich auch daran gedacht das er dort reinwachesen kann ist aber wahrscheinlich zu lange.
Greetings


----------



## pippi (9. Mai 2011)

Icke84 schrieb:


> und danke an Stefan fürs ständige aufbauen, wir wissen schon was wir an dir haben....
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



schleimer


----------



## -Sebastian- (9. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## -Sebastian- (9. Mai 2011)

So, Freunde der Nacht, der Upload läuft...
Viel Spaß beim anschauen! 
Stefan hat sogar zwei Slots im Video, so gut ist der! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[ame="http://vimeo.com/23501877"]Bölschefest 2011: Bike-Trial in Berlin on Vimeo[/ame]​


----------



## T.K.O. (10. Mai 2011)

..kaffee,hinsetzen und staunen.....echt gelungen basti


----------



## Icke84 (10. Mai 2011)

jup, gefällt mir auch gut. hab gesehen das du wohl ein deshaker gefunden hast  der lässt allerdings bei einigen einstellungen das bild etwas wabern, aber sieht so schon angenehmer aus als wenns dolle wackelt.

aber hast ja melli gar nicht rein geschnitten 

ansonsten


----------



## Eisbein (10. Mai 2011)

coole bilder marcus!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5702654653/in/set-72157626681105040/ ist das gap so mächtig wie es aussieht?

Und hattet ihr ein 9ner stapel zum tippen? 8 von der straße schauen ja gestanden aus von stefan?!


----------



## Nord_rulez (10. Mai 2011)

top video sebastian - gefällt mir echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (10. Mai 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> coole bilder marcus!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5702654653/in/set-72157626681105040/ ist das gap so mächtig wie es aussieht?
> !



ooouuu yeeaahh, datt war mächtig. und sogar geschafft beim 4. versuch oder so  schade dass es das nicht auf band gibt   aber war ja nicht das letzte bölsche


----------



## pippi (10. Mai 2011)

sehr sehr gelungenes video basti. hast dir echt mühe gegeben. bis auf die vorbei fahrene tram gefällt mir alles kriegt man glatt lust nächstes WE wieder ein straßenfest zu veranstalten  da brauchen wir aber mehr paletten, bertie kommt.


----------



## -Sebastian- (10. Mai 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> ooouuu yeeaahh, datt war mächtig. und sogar geschafft beim 4. versuch oder so  schade dass es das nicht auf band gibt   aber war ja nicht das letzte bölsche



Ich glaub ich hab's auf Band 
Wenn ja, dann lade ich es heute Abend hoch...


----------



## -Sebastian- (10. Mai 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> bis auf die vorbei fahrene tram gefällt mir alles



Ich könnte die Tram raus nehmen und das Gap rein


----------



## pippi (10. Mai 2011)

nee das war ja zum schluss wo dein akku alle war und du wolltest die letzte min patrick spenden


----------



## montfa (10. Mai 2011)

sehr schickes video, basti. gefällt mir auch sehr gut. und danke, dass du meine stürze ausgelassen hast. 

also, wann und wo, pippi?

edit: ansonsten wollte ich noch stephan loben für diesen über-coolen pedal-trick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (10. Mai 2011)

so, um den tag ein wenig ausklingen zu lassen, treffen wir uns um 18uhr auf einem kleinen spielplatz. hoffentlich sind bis dahin die janzen kiddies wech.[tourguide]825[/tourguide]


----------



## franktrial (10. Mai 2011)

Nächstes Straßenfest (wie Pippi so schön sagt)

also hier die Eckdaten:
Datum: 14. Mai (Samstag)

Beginn: 13 Uhr (es würde reichen wenn wir uns um diese Zeit treffen)

Ort: Heinrichstraße Berlin-Lichtenberg http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=de&biw=1280&bih=662&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=heinrichstra%C3%9Fe+31,+berlin&fb=1&hnear=heinrichstra%C3%9Fe+31,+berlin&cid=0,0,1420472938654314392&ei=GkvJTazGCIrDtAaM5LmbAw&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQnwIwAA (es ist nicht die evangelische Gemeinde)

Auch dabei wären zwei kleine Shows um: 15 Uhr und 17.15Uhr, der Veranstallter hat das mit reingenommen, Sie würden gerne etwas mehr über den Sport erfahren.

Ich versuche noch ein paar Sachen von Jan ausm Club zu bekommen, hoffe es klappt.

und Bertie kommt auch (Pippi?), dann müssen wirklich noch EPals ran.

Gut, ich hoffe das wieder einige Leute zusammen kommen und es ein super Tag wird.


@ Basti: Super Video, und schön geschnitten!


----------



## berlintrial (10. Mai 2011)

Das vid ist gut ,hätte ich von so ein alten mann garnicht erwartet

Bin heute auch dabei


----------



## -Sebastian- (10. Mai 2011)

Danke für das Lob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pippi schrieb:


> nee das war ja zum schluss wo dein akku alle war und du wolltest die letzte min patrick spenden



Habe kurz überlegt die  Straßenbahn nochmal mit reinzuschneiden und es dann doch sein lassen:


----------



## pippi (11. Mai 2011)

naja fast, aber falls es dir selber nicht aufgefallen ist. alle aufnahmen sind in der sonne. bis auf eine kurze sequenz in der mitte. und diese ist der einzige weite gap. und in deiner aufnahme hab ich ihn nicht geschafft. ist aber nicht so schlimm basti  musst nicht weiter rum suchen, dafür seh ich grad die aufnahme auf´s HR auf den 7 1/2er, danke


----------



## montfa (11. Mai 2011)

wie sieht's heute mit fahren aus?


----------



## pippi (11. Mai 2011)

wannwo? ich hab keine lust, aber wenn sich ne truppe bildet schließ ich mich an 

achso, da fällt mir grad ein ich sollte erstmal meine speiche erneuern  bis später


----------



## montfa (11. Mai 2011)

so. ich und frank sind ab 17:30 am PDVN.

kommt noch jemand?


----------



## ITOAOTI (11. Mai 2011)

Komm später noch vorbei. Sitz noch auf der Arbeit fest und muss noch flexen. Bis dann.


----------



## pippi (11. Mai 2011)

ich schlag das FEZ vor. hat den vorteil dass wir dort alle lange nicht mehr waren, steine und kanten und wassersektion und karsten und stephan sind dann sicher auch dabei. marcin nimmst du frank im auto mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (11. Mai 2011)

ja, wieso nicht. dann fez um kurz nach halb 6?


----------



## ITOAOTI (11. Mai 2011)

Sehr guter Vorschlag.


----------



## pippi (11. Mai 2011)

marcin? meine frage? nimmst du frank mit oder kannst du mich abholen?


----------



## montfa (11. Mai 2011)

ah so, die frage hab ich falsch verstanden. ja, ich würde dann frank mitnehmen, da wir uns früher verabredet haben. hast du noch eine transportmöglichkeit?


----------



## montfa (11. Mai 2011)

im schlimmsten fall könnten wir zu dritt fahren


----------



## pippi (11. Mai 2011)

treffpunkt[tourguide]823[/tourguide]


----------



## ITOAOTI (11. Mai 2011)

Sorry Guys, ich bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen. Ich schaffe es nicht mehr.
Am Freitag gehen wir dann mit Bertie fahren. Bis dahin.


----------



## -Sebastian- (12. Mai 2011)

Freitag ist gut. Freitag der 13! Falls jemand lieber zuhause bleiben will ;-)
Ich bin dabei. Gibt es schon Ideen für Uhrzeit und Örtlichkeit?


----------



## ITOAOTI (12. Mai 2011)

Es gibt keine Rücksicht auf Aberhglaube. BErtie ist so gegen 1700 in Berlin. Das kommt mir auch ganz gelegen, da ich auch nicht zu früh den Bleistifft au Arbeit fallenlassen kann. Ich würde ma sagen wir treffen uns 1700.
Ist bei dir in Pankow irgendwas Interessantes? Du hast ja einiges in der Trialspotdatenbank markiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (12. Mai 2011)

-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Freitag ist gut. Freitag der 13! Falls jemand lieber zuhause bleiben will ;-) (...)





ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Rücksicht auf Aberhglaube.(...)



ja, ich hab's auch letztens erwähnt und Stefan meinte dazu nur:



			
				Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten Unfälle passieren zu hause. Lach nicht, so sagen die Statistiken.



und da meine exfreundin gestern so was bei facebook gepostet hat:



			
				montfas ex-freundin schrieb:
			
		

> KURWA! ich hab mein arm gebrochen. beim aufräumen!!!



bin ich der meinung, dass man morgen auf keinem fall zu hause bleiben soll! 
also pankow?


----------



## -Sebastian- (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr euch wirklich mal hier raus trauen wollt, dann würde ich mal Schulhof und Spielplatz als Start vorschlagen:

[tourguide]794[/tourguide]


----------



## bertieeee (13. Mai 2011)

morgen jungs,

mauerpark wär doch auch mal wieder toll, oder was sagt ihr? aber ich bin auch offen für andere örtlichkeiten. also bis abend dann.

grüße bertie


----------



## ITOAOTI (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch an mauerpark gedacht. Da warn wir aber schon. Also lass uns mal Pankow ausprobieren. Bis dann am Treffpunkt.


----------



## -Sebastian- (13. Mai 2011)

Mauerpark ist mit dem Auto 5 Minuten von hier. Wenn wir also gar keine Aufgaben für Dich finden sollten, dann können wir ja verlegen. Da müssten aber auch Sachen für Dich dabei sein.


----------



## bertieeee (13. Mai 2011)

ok geht klar, dann bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (13. Mai 2011)

Die technische Durchsicht meines Bikes hat einen Kettenriss zutage gefördert 

Hat jemand noch ne Kette rumliegen oder einen Kettennieter?


----------



## montfa (13. Mai 2011)

hab nen (halb kaputten) kettennieter. den nehm ich mit, der kann nach wie vor benutzt werden ;D


----------



## -Sebastian- (13. Mai 2011)

Na, dann bekommen wir den Bock schon wieder flott.

Dient übrigens als Anschauungsbeispiel, warum man vor Fahrtantritt eine technische Durchsicht machen sollte:


----------



## Icke84 (13. Mai 2011)

Hab noch ne kmc cool chain


----------



## Nord_rulez (13. Mai 2011)

*******, dass ichs erst so spät lese. pankow wäre für mich ein katzensprung gewesen. ich habe den tag damit verbracht trialmarktpakete entgegen zu nehmen und mein rad sage und schreibe 1050 gramm leichter zu machen. wäre gern dabei gewesen


----------



## -Sebastian- (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hab schon ne neue Kette drauf. Der Radladen um die Ecke hatte noch ne KMC da. 

Sag Mal einer dem Südafrika-Martin wegen morgen Bescheid, den hab ich eben noch kurz in der U-Bahn-Tür getroffen, hab aber seine Nummer nicht. Der würde morgen kommen. Unser Gespräch wurde leider von der Schiebetür unterbrochen...


----------



## -Sebastian- (14. Mai 2011)

Hier das Video von Gestern:


----------



## Nord_rulez (14. Mai 2011)

geiles vid! ich bereue es sehr, nicht dabei gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Icke84 (14. Mai 2011)

Hey Sebastian,

warum stellste deine Videos eigentlich nie in den Media-Thread?
dann sehen das die anderen Trialer auch mal.

Sind doch gut deine Videos. also, auf gehts und da rein posten


----------



## -Sebastian- (15. Mai 2011)

Icke84 schrieb:


> Hey Sebastian,
> 
> warum stellste deine Videos eigentlich nie in den Media-Thread?
> dann sehen das die anderen Trialer auch mal.
> ...



Trialierer in Berlin - 2 Wochen im Mai

Krass - das war alles in nur zwei Wochen!

PS: Ich baue gerade eine Kameraschiene für stabile Kamerafahrten. Zwei Meter lang mit Flaschenzug zur Wagensteuerung. Deshaker ade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (15. Mai 2011)

So Jungens... Wir treffen uns morgen (heute) um 1400 am Bästleinplatz. Bertie und Frank sind auch dabei.


----------



## ITOAOTI (15. Mai 2011)

Der Bertie ist sogar schon um 1300 da. Ich Versuchs auch zu schaffen. Ich kanns aber nicht versprechen. Also dann, bis später.


----------



## franktrial (17. Mai 2011)

Wollte morgen mit Stefan fahren gehen. treffpunkt wäre um 16:30 in dem park in der nähe vom nöldnerplatz http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&xhr=t&q=l%C3%BCckstra%C3%9Fe+berlin&cp=17&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47a84ec2a0e5f64d:0xb3e14e0819dc9d40,L%C3%BCckstra%C3%9Fe,+Berlin&gl=de&ei=Za_STdCMLIzNsgbO5Km-CQ&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBoQ8gEwAA. wetter soll ja gut werden. also wer noch lust hat, mitgetrialt.


----------



## pippi (19. Mai 2011)

bin heut im club unterwegs ab ca. 16:30uhr.


----------



## montfa (19. Mai 2011)

ich werde mich anschließen. bis später.


----------



## berlintrial (19. Mai 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## pippi (19. Mai 2011)

ich schaff´s nicht. frank, wir müssen das verschieben. sorry jungs, scheiß rufbereitschaft.......

@ karsten: schon mal in verkaufe-thread geschaut.


----------



## berlintrial (19. Mai 2011)

Ist schon ganz doll aber etwas teuer da bekomme ich fast den sky2 neu.und hab doch kein Geld


----------



## pippi (20. Mai 2011)

so, auch auf die gefahr hin das es wieder nichts wird. ich bring nacher die strassenfest utensilien mit frank zurück in club und will in diesem zusammenhang ein wenig trialen. muss ja nicht unbedingt direkt im club sein, gerne auch umgebung.glienickerstr/spindlersfelder brücke/FEZ ca. 16:30uhr wo? jemand lust? frank will sich ja schonen damit er die polen am sonntag vom podest stoßen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo in die Runde, ich muss leider für morgen absagen - Krank!!! Meine körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit reicht im Moment dazu aus, in der Videothek die nächste DVD zu holen, für mehr leider nicht. 
Viel Spaß morgen. Wir sehen uns dann nächstes WE in Melsungen.


----------



## ITOAOTI (21. Mai 2011)

So Leute, ich möchte nochmal auf eine Berlin-Session zu sprechen kommen. Ich möchte mich für das Pfingstwochenende aussprechen. Das wäre dann 11. und 12. Juni. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Icke84 (22. Mai 2011)

hey da bin ich sogar da


----------



## -Sebastian- (22. Mai 2011)

Ich könnte mir zwar vorstellen, dass der ein oder andere an Pfingsten schon Pläne hat. Aber was soll schon besser sein, als trialen in Berlin? Ich wäre jedenfalls mit dabei.


----------



## pippi (23. Mai 2011)

jemand lust heut "afterCompetition" zu betreiben?


----------



## montfa (23. Mai 2011)

ja, wieso nich... wann, wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (23. Mai 2011)

ich treff mich mit dem "master of disaster" PDVN um 16uhr.


----------



## franktrial (23. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde 11. und 12. super. hoffe nur das da auch alle dann zeit haben. und wegen "after competion", wie sieht es mit morgen oder mittwoch aus?


----------



## -Sebastian- (23. Mai 2011)

franktrial schrieb:


> Also ich finde 11. und 12. super.



Was halten denn die Anderen von der Sache?


----------



## AleX_TriaL (23. Mai 2011)

11./12 Juni - ich wäre als "Nicht-Berliner" auch dabei.


----------



## pippi (23. Mai 2011)

der master und ich wollen mittwochabend wieder ne runde im FEZ starten. so 17 / 18uhr.


----------



## cafe.hdjk (24. Mai 2011)

EINLADUNG

alle, die nicht DM fahren, sind herzlich eingeladen auf´s Club-Gelände am Samstag, den 28.Mai ab 15 Uhr zur Wüsten Sause ! - OpenAirFestival   mit BikeTrialJam !

wer hätte den Lust mit Patrick und Markus und Martin zusammen was zu machen ?


... und ansonsten viel Spaß und Erfolg !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 CAFE grüßt !


----------



## berlintrial (24. Mai 2011)

Jo ick denk mal das ick det schaf morgen dabei zu sein.muss bloß den hund wieder mit nehmen


----------



## Nord_rulez (24. Mai 2011)

mal gucken mal gucken, aber lust hab ich auf alle fälle

diesmal auch mehr trialen statt nur basteln


----------



## montfa (24. Mai 2011)

ich kann morgen um 18 uhr in fez sein. will jemand mitkommen?

ich kann am WE nicht da sein, weil ich nach melsungen fahre.

ich kann an der berlin session leider nicht teilnehmen, weil ich über das WE weg bin.

mfg
master of disaster


----------



## pippi (24. Mai 2011)

montfa schrieb:


> ich kann morgen um 18 uhr in fez sein. will jemand mitkommen?
> 
> ich kann am WE nicht da sein, weil ich nach melsungen fahre.
> 
> ...



dem schließe ich mich kommentarlos an. falls du frank morgen nicht mitnimmst würd ich mich einquartieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (26. Mai 2011)

also liebe DM teilnehmer und besucher. über das team bikes-in-motion könne wir ohne aufschlag in die jugendherberge. das heißt für mich und meine freundin dass wir auf jedenfall dort schlafen. heißt: wir werden kein zelt,luftmatratze oder schlafsack brauchen bzw mitnehmen. wer dennoch lieber zelten möchte, kann dies ja tun, is ja jedem selbst überlassen. abends kann man sich ja trotzdem treffen.


----------



## ITOAOTI (30. Mai 2011)

Pippi und ich treffen uns heute um sechs am Platz der Vereinten Nationen.


----------



## -Sebastian- (30. Mai 2011)

Video von der DM im Media Fred:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525978

@Frank: An Deinem Video bastel ich noch


----------



## pippi (31. Mai 2011)

gibts hier wen der sich nicht besäuft am herrentag und lieber ne große trialrunde durch berlin machen möchte? 

wenn sich das wetter bis heut abend hält ist treffpunkt müritzstr. auf dem spielplatz mit dem sinkenden schiff/oder in karlshorst um 18uhr.


----------



## -Sebastian- (31. Mai 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> gibts hier wen der sich nicht besäuft am herrentag und lieber ne große trialrunde durch berlin machen möchte?



Ich bin bei der Herrentagsrunde mit dabei.


----------



## berlintrial (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn wir zum singenden Schiff fahren werden wir es wohl nicht zum Spielplatz schaffen !dann lieber am Bahnhof treffen und eventuell zum schludern Schiff


----------



## ITOAOTI (31. Mai 2011)

Ihr sprecht in Rätseln. Was nun?


----------



## pippi (31. Mai 2011)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Ihr sprecht in Rätseln. Was nun?



du musst dich doch sowieso ausruhen, oder willste es jetzt mal mit verband versuchen? biste herrentag dabei?


----------



## ITOAOTI (31. Mai 2011)

Ich werd's am Donnerstag mit Bandage versuchen. Dann aber leider nicht in Berlin, sondern in Delitzsch. Wir sehen uns dann frühestens nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (1. Juni 2011)

Treffpunkt morgen? Schon jemand ne Idee?


----------



## pippi (1. Juni 2011)

na wie´s aussieht sind wa beide alleine. also müssen wir keine "große" tour machen.ich werd mich telefonisch bei dir noch ma melden morgen, dann können wir uhrzeit und treffpunkt ausmachen. ich geh ma so von 11uhr oder 12uhr aus, weil ich abends auch noch was machen will  bis dann


----------



## -Sebastian- (1. Juni 2011)

Psst mir gut, ich hab morgen Abend auch was vor...


----------



## tinitram (1. Juni 2011)

Schade - hätt auch mal wieder Zeit zum fahren - bin aber noch 1-2 Wochen zur Pause gezwungen. Bandscheibenschaden vom Heinrichstrassenfest...


----------



## pippi (2. Juni 2011)

morgen. irgendwie erreich ich dich nicht basti. ich bin um 11uhr hier. mach mich da warm und fahr zum engelbecken runter.werd ungefähr 2-3h fahren.meld dich wenn du kannst oder wir treffen uns da.


----------



## pippi (3. Juni 2011)

hey basti, mir ist für morgen was dazwischen gekommen, wie siehts mit sonntag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (3. Juni 2011)

Na dann Sonntag im Club. 13:00?


----------



## pippi (3. Juni 2011)

jupp, passt. bis sonntag


----------



## ITOAOTI (4. Juni 2011)

Ich stoß dann so gegen zwei dazu.


----------



## berlintrial (5. Juni 2011)

Bin auch dabei !


----------



## bertieeee (8. Juni 2011)

Jungs wie schauts am Samstag mit Trial bei euch aus? Ich würde dann schon nen Tag eher kommen um abend ne kleine Runde zu rollen.

mit besten Grüßen.


----------



## -Sebastian- (8. Juni 2011)

Bin dabei. Wieviel Uhr bist Du denn da?


----------



## ITOAOTI (8. Juni 2011)

Ich denke ich werde auch teilnehmen. Wie wärs mit mauerpark?


----------



## Nord_rulez (8. Juni 2011)

wenns mauerpark wäre, wäre ich gern mit am start


----------



## bertieeee (9. Juni 2011)

jo machen wa mauerpark um 1500?


----------



## stonebreaker (9. Juni 2011)

moin jungs! kann mir einer einen link vom mauerpark hier reinstellen.wenn ich das bei google maps suche zeigt es mir 6 verschiedene punkte in berlin an. 

gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nord_rulez (9. Juni 2011)

wo denn genau im mauerpark um 1500?


----------



## ITOAOTI (9. Juni 2011)

Ok. Dann samstags um drei im mauerpark (hier).


----------



## pippi (9. Juni 2011)

marcin will heut noch ne runde drehen. da ich grad nach 2h trial von nem schlangenbiss unterbrochen worden bin, würd ich mich heut abend um 18uhr noch mal in den kampf stürzen. noch jemand lust? der mache nen vorschlag...


----------



## ITOAOTI (9. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte schon Lust. PdVN 1800?


----------



## pippi (9. Juni 2011)

warum machst du hinter 18uhr das fragezeichen? die uhrzeit stand schon fest. meinst du vllt PDVN??????   

von mir aus. ich bin um 17.30uhr da


----------



## cafe.hdjk (10. Juni 2011)

Hi Trialers !

Ich wollte mal nachfragen, wer von Euch beim Kietzer Sommer am Samstag, den 18. Juni fahren würde ?!  Es ist wohl so, daß MELLOWPARK Rampen aufbaut und BMX gefahren wird. Dann ist wenig Platz für Trial (wir wären dann an der Spitze des Dreiecks (Gartenstarße) ? Oder wir wechseln uns mit dem Mellowpark zukünftig ab (ein Jahr Trial / ein Jahr BMX) ? Wer hätte Lust zu fahren ? Ich habe bei "Grubitz und Leitloff" Paletten und den Container bestellt !  Ich würde jetzt mal die Reaktionen abwarten und dann entscheiden wir zusammen !  Gruß jan

Frohe Pfingsten ! jup


----------



## pippi (11. Juni 2011)

mir geht grad nen bissl die hutschnur hoch, was will denn der M-park da? die ham doch ihr gelände, die hatten doch erst ihren highway to hill, das dreieck ist schon klein, wenn wir jetzt auch noch an die spitze sollen (ist übrigens die allerletzte ecke vom fest) dann sieht uns sowieso keiner mehr wenn die rampe davor steht. und abwechseln werd ich mich persönlich auch nicht. wir waren zuerst da. also mit mir nicht, ganz oder gar nicht, sorry.

edit: quelle m-park: Mit der Mellowpark Jam am 18. & 19.06.11 werden wir unserem Namen wieder einmal gerecht. Euch erwartet ein buntes Programm aus Sport, Kunst und Kultur. Sa: Rookie BMX Jam, Toni Mahoni & Geld et Neld auf der Freiluftbühne, Skatesession Kietzer Sommer


----------



## pippi (13. Juni 2011)

guten morgen, freunde der nacht. ich fahr erstma ne runde nach spandau. danach würd ich mich um 13uhr zum trialen treffen. hier mal die spots in reihenfolge falls ich aus irgendwelchen gründen verhindert sein sollte. WarmUpSpot. MainSpot. CochonesSpot.


----------



## ITOAOTI (13. Juni 2011)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (13. Juni 2011)

@Jan
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich wenig Lust bei einem Fest hinter einer BMX Rampe rumzuhüpfen. Ich sehe auch ech nicht ein, warum der Mellowpark den Spot vor uns kriegen sollte. Wie Pippi schon sagt: "Wir waren zuerst da." Ich würde gern im Vorhinein die Stellplätze kennen und dann entscheiden. Ich lass mich zwar nicht gern von BMXern und Skatern verdrängen, aber besser keine Show als ne schlechte Show.


----------



## -Sebastian- (13. Juni 2011)

Muskelkater! Zum Glück hab ich gestern zwischendrin gefilmt 
Die Spots sehen doch ganz vielversprechend aus. Bis später. Das Video ist übrigens noch nicht fertig...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (13. Juni 2011)

Ich mach mich mit René gleich auf den Weg...


----------



## Delta-Trial (13. Juni 2011)

Hi Jungs, übe mit meinem Bike jeden Tag fleißig und hoffe mal irgendwann zu euch stoßen zu können -) War letzte Woche im Hdjk und Markus und Adrian haben sich meiner angenommen und ein wenig mit mir trainiert.
...ein längerer Weg denke ich -)
Na mit dem Moped klappte das ja auch nicht von Anfang an da heißt es ja auch immer wieder...üben üben üben...

Viele Grüße


----------



## pippi (13. Juni 2011)

wer ist den jetzt schon wieder adrian??? der nachwuchs sprießt ja ununterbrochen hier in berlin  

du kannst jederzeit zu uns stoßen mr.delta trial, egal wie gut du bist. aus welchem bezirk kommst du?


----------



## Delta-Trial (14. Juni 2011)

Hi pippi,
danke für Deine Einladung da komme ich sicherlich drauf zurück !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (14. Juni 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> ......
> du kannst jederzeit zu uns stoßen mr.delta trial, egal wie gut du bist. aus welchem bezirk kommst du?


----------



## montfa (14. Juni 2011)

ey. also, wie siehts mitm we und der show aus? machen wir da was?


----------



## pippi (14. Juni 2011)

hab heut mit jan telefoniert. er macht sich nochmal schlau und wir reden morgen noch ma. ansonsten ist mein aktueller stand:  skaterrampe im weg, kein container, nur paletten die selber rangeschaft werden müssten und ich kann nicht weil ich arbeiten muss.

an den nächsten beiden sonntagen haben wir besuch aus rostock.(eine person)  ich schlag hellersdorf am 19.6 um 13uhr vor, bissl mauern und natur. (nicht wundern, google earth ist halt sehr alt)

darauf das WE bin ich bei mr.niceSky zu gast


----------



## Delta-Trial (14. Juni 2011)

Hi pippi,
komme aus Erkner ! War heute ein wenig im hdjk radeln, Markus war so lieb und hat mir meine HS33 umgbaut (Hebel waren verkehrt herum montiert, Hinterbremse war links). 
Grüße


----------



## -Sebastian- (14. Juni 2011)

Delta-Trial schrieb:


> Hebel waren verkehrt herum montiert, Hinterbremse war links



Hör genau hin, Karsten


----------



## montfa (14. Juni 2011)

pippi schrieb:
			
		

> hab heut mit jan telefoniert. er macht sich nochmal schlau und wir reden morgen noch ma. ansonsten ist mein aktueller stand:  skaterrampe im weg, kein container, nur paletten die selber rangeschaft werden müssten und ich kann nicht weil ich arbeiten muss.



schade. nach dem erfolgreichen anfang der show-saison habe ich mich eigentlich auf mehr eingestellt. aber hinter einer rampe will ich ja auch nicht wirklich fahren.



			
				pippi schrieb:
			
		

> an den nächsten beiden sonntagen haben wir besuch aus rostock.(eine person)  ich schlag hellersdorf am 19.6 um 13uhr vor, bissl mauern und natur. (nicht wundern, google earth ist halt sehr alt)



gut, ich bin dabei. 



			
				pippi schrieb:
			
		

> darauf das WE bin ich bei mr.niceSky zu gast



in DZ oder schöneweide?  
was passiert dann mit dem besuch aus rostock, wenn du weg bist?

--------------

und vorm WE? läuft noch was oder eher nicht? 

--------------



-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Hör genau hin, Karsten



hör genau hin!


----------



## pippi (14. Juni 2011)

montfa schrieb:


> in DZ oder schöneweide?
> was passiert dann mit dem besuch aus rostock, wenn du weg bist?
> 
> --------------
> ...



in DZ seinen homespot rocken und mit clemens in leipzig ne runde drehen.

du kennst dich auch aus in berlin, zeigste ihm halt nen paar coole spots 

ich muss mir erstmal nen satz neue schläuche kaufen und dann gehts rund.ich kann aber nur am DO. also mach´n spruch


----------



## -Sebastian- (14. Juni 2011)

Video fertig:


PS: Das Video vom Chillout am Montag kommt dann auch bald...


----------



## Trialmaniax (14. Juni 2011)

kuhles video. pippi sag einfach bescheid wegen trials. bist herzlich willkommen ;-)


----------



## Nord_rulez (14. Juni 2011)

sonntag wäre ich gern dabei. ich bin an dem spot aufgewachsen. da wäre dort trialen sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (15. Juni 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> ich muss mir erstmal nen satz neue schläuche kaufen und dann gehts rund.ich kann aber nur am DO. also mach´n spruch



DO könnte ich zwischen 14 und 16:30 und am besten hier in lichtenberg. schaffst/t du/ihr es so früh?


----------



## pippi (15. Juni 2011)

ich hoffe, kann´s dir aber nicht versprechen.geht auch frankfurter tor? incl. andy´s homespot?


----------



## montfa (15. Juni 2011)

ja, frankfurter tor wäre ok. ich drück dir die daumen, dass du es schaffst, du drückst mir die daumen, dass ich die bremse endlich mal richtig einstelle.


----------



## pippi (15. Juni 2011)

schon wieder?????? man was machst du da immer? ich denk karsten hat sie dir eingestellt gehabt? ich geb dir dann morgen rechtzeitig per telefon bescheid ob ich´s schaffe und wann wir uns wo genau treffen.

viel glück. PS. neue beläge wirken manchmal wunder


----------



## montfa (15. Juni 2011)

ja, schon wieder. karsten hat's. aber nur für so 2-3 tage, dann hat sie angefangen, schon wieder zu spinnen. ich hab sie jetzt entlüftet, aber das hat nicht wirklich geholfen. neue bremsbeläge habe ich auch vor 2 monaten dran gebaut, die sehen mittlerweile schlechter aus, als meine paar jahre alten braunen bloxx. und noch die schieß schraube in der marura aufnahme... 

wenn wir schon bei dem thema sind: hast du neue bremsbeläge?


----------



## pippi (15. Juni 2011)

montfa schrieb:


> wenn wir schon bei dem thema sind: hast du neue bremsbeläge?



na logo, frisch zur berlinsession eingetroffen


----------



## montfa (15. Juni 2011)




----------



## cafe.hdjk (16. Juni 2011)

Hey Leutz

dann laßt uns den KIETZER SOMMER wieder für 2012 auf den Plan nehmen.
So würden wir uns jährlich mit BMX und dem Mellowpark abwechseln.

Gruß Jan


----------



## montfa (16. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (16. Juni 2011)

cafe.hdjk schrieb:


> Hey Leutz
> 
> dann laßt uns den KIETZER SOMMER wieder für 2012 auf den Plan nehmen.
> So würden wir uns jährlich mit BMX und dem Mellowpark abwechseln.
> ...



hast du dich da falsch ausgedrückt? ich verstehe das als 3 jahresturnus...


----------



## ITOAOTI (17. Juni 2011)

Jemand Lust und Zeit heute Nachmittag/ Abend ne runde fahrenzugehen?


----------



## cafe.hdjk (17. Juni 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> hast du dich da falsch ausgedrückt? ich verstehe das als 3 jahresturnus...



scheinbar ja !  ich meinte das so:
2011 - Mellowpark mit BMX bzw. Skatern
2012 - CAFE mit Trial
2013 - Mellowpark
2014 - Cafe mit Trial   usw.








   gruß jan

ps.:
- @pipi :  hast Du noch die Gurte von der Lichtenberger Jam ?

und EINLADUNG an alle !  zur  schools-out-party   am Dienstag, den 28.Juni ab 15 Uhr im CAFE/HdJK >   für Grill und kühle Getränke ist gesorgt !


----------



## berlintrial (17. Juni 2011)

Ick will heute fahren


----------



## montfa (17. Juni 2011)

geht samstag was?


----------



## ITOAOTI (17. Juni 2011)

Ich will fahren! Um zwei am Mauerpark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (17. Juni 2011)

Bin dabei... Lass uns mal gleich vorne bei den Steinen treffen...


----------



## dark-berlin (17. Juni 2011)

-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Video fertig:
> 
> 
> PS: Das Video vom Chillout am Montag kommt dann auch bald...



Erstmal: Schickes Video, coole Spot und  dass ihr so viel Fahrer zusammen vor die Linse bekommen habt.
Und nun ein wenig Kritik, die hoffentlich als konstruktive aufgenommen wird.
Trotz de Ruhe die der Sport mit sich bringt wirkt das Video sehr hektisch gedreht bzw geschnitten.
Entscheide Dich für statische oder bewegte Einstellungen, wechsel nicht beim Drehen hin und her. nicht: statisch-->Linksschwenk-->Statisch--> kurzer Rechtschwenk-->Statisch--> usw.
Entscheide Dich auch ob du eine Totale oder ne Detailaufnahme haben will. Wenn Du in einer Einstellung Zoomen willst ist das ok, aber hör nicht beim rein oder raus-zoomen mitten drin auf. All das Führ nur zu eine r Vielzahl von "kopflosen" Fahrer (Anschnitt!!!).
Wenn Du einen Schwenk oder eine Kamerafahrt dreht und reinscheidet, dann lass Dir dabei Zeit. Beispiel 1) bei 1:46 kommt eine nette Einstellung eines Raiders der verschnauft und sich dabei eine neue Line sucht. fängt sehr gut an... aber leider ist die Einstellung schon wieder bei 1:49 zu Ende. Beispiel 2) die Atmo-Shot bei 2:04.... gute Idee zum Sehnen- bzw Locationwechsel leider auch wieder zu kurz... grad mal 4 Sekunden lang grüne Wiese und Mädels ... und  was anderes als gelangweilt telefonieren könnten sie in Einstellung auch  
Beispiel 3) 3:04-3:09 wieder gut angefangen, aber.... 

Noch ein Vorschlag: wenn Ihr mal wieder mit so viel Leuten unterwegs seit und die Session filmen wollt, dann versucht doch mal eine Einstellung wie folgt: Ein Hindernis, Kamera statisch oder immer im selben Schwenkbereich (is schwer ich weiss), aller Fahrer nacheinander (schneiden), jeder wird gezeigt wie er eine Line in seinem eigen Stil mit seiner eigenen  Technik nimmt. Oder Variation des ganzen: alles wie eben beschreiben, ABER: erkennbar unterschiedliche Fahrer (Klamotten/Bikes) fahren die selbe Line mit der selben Technik. Version 2 kann man dann auch mal schön schnell hintereinander  schneiden.

Alles in allen sollte man schon bei Drehen ungefähr wissen welche Geschichte man erzählen will, oder so viel drehen, dass man sich es beim Sichten und Scheiden leisten kann  80-90% der Aufnahmen in die Tonnen zu treten. ( oder zu archivieren  )

Bevor einer fragt: nein, ich hab nicht zu viele Trail-Videos gesehen. Nein ich fahre selber nicht Trail. Könnte es mir aber Live stundenlang reintun.  Und, ja ich habe einige Erfahrung was Dreh und Schnitt angeht.


Gruss
Dark-Berlin.


----------



## ITOAOTI (17. Juni 2011)

Ich muss leider schon früher starten. Wär jemand schon 12.00 dabei?


----------



## -Sebastian- (17. Juni 2011)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Ich muss leider schon früher starten. Wär jemand schon 12.00 dabei?



Das wäre mir sogar lieber.


----------



## ITOAOTI (17. Juni 2011)

Also dann morge Samstag 1200 im mauerpark (der gewohnte Spot im Norden - kann gerade keinen Link pasten, aber ohr wisst ja wo).


----------



## -Sebastian- (18. Juni 2011)

Das hatte ich zwar nicht gemeint, aber als Treffpunkt ja OK. Ich will dann aber nochmal ans andere Ende zu dem Stein, an dem wir den Kaffee zu uns genommen haben.

[tourguide]791[/tourguide]


----------



## pippi (18. Juni 2011)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> Erstmal: Schickes Video, coole Spot und  dass ihr so viel Fahrer zusammen vor die Linse bekommen habt.
> Und nun ein wenig Kritik, die hoffentlich als konstruktive aufgenommen wird.
> Trotz de Ruhe die der Sport mit sich bringt wirkt das Video sehr hektisch gedreht bzw geschnitten.
> Entscheide Dich für statische oder bewegte Einstellungen, wechsel nicht beim Drehen hin und her. nicht: statisch-->Linksschwenk-->Statisch--> kurzer Rechtschwenk-->Statisch--> usw.
> ...



klasse ausgedrückt, genau meine meinung 
basti, wenn du diese ratschläge berücksichtigst, dann filmst du gleich 3 klassen höher. ich glaub an dich


----------



## franktrial (18. Juni 2011)

Wollte mal nachfragen ob es morgen bei Hellersdorf und Uhrzeit bleibt?


----------



## montfa (18. Juni 2011)

ja. ich, ito und pippi sollten am start sein.


----------



## ITOAOTI (18. Juni 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> hab heut mit jan telefoniert. er macht sich nochmal schlau und wir reden morgen noch ma. ansonsten ist mein aktueller stand:  skaterrampe im weg, kein container, nur paletten die selber rangeschaft werden müssten und ich kann nicht weil ich arbeiten muss.
> 
> an den nächsten beiden sonntagen haben wir besuch aus rostock.(eine person)  ich schlag hellersdorf am 19.6 um 13uhr vor, bissl mauern und natur. (nicht wundern, google earth ist halt sehr alt)
> 
> darauf das WE bin ich bei mr.niceSky zu gast



Ich wollt nur nochmal dran erinnern, wo und wann wir uns treffen. Bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (19. Juni 2011)

montfa schrieb:


> ja. ich, ito und pippi sollten am start sein.



na ich geh mal davon aus, dass karsten, basti, frank, koxxdriver und vllt noch andere heimliche mitleser heute dort eintreffen werden


----------



## pippi (19. Juni 2011)

hey itoati kannste mal deine  iphone aufnahme hier rein posten von hellersdorf, damit karsten sieht was er verpasst hat? dank dir schon mal im vorraus.

@ karsten: schau genau hin


----------



## Delta-Trial (19. Juni 2011)

Da kann ich ja nur noch mal "klatsch klatsch" machen, zum Ausdruck meiner Hochachtung -)
Schöner Tag danke noch mal !


----------



## pippi (19. Juni 2011)

Delta-Trial schrieb:


> Da kann ich ja nur noch mal "klatsch klatsch" machen, zum Ausdruck meiner Hochachtung -)
> Schöner Tag danke noch mal !



danke danke.
du kannst dich jederzeit uns anschließen, man lernt am besten vom zuschauen und direkt nachmachen


----------



## pippi (20. Juni 2011)

hey karsten, wär DAS was für dich? kannst ihn ja vllt noch runterhandeln...


----------



## berlintrial (20. Juni 2011)

@Stefan
Das Bike gefällt mir!Das problem ist das ich momentan sowas von kein geld habe das das nie leisten könnte.

@Stephan
die videos vom sonntag kannste doch auch von deinem super handy auf mein handy per mail schicken.meine adresse müsstest du doch noch haben.


Will jemand mit mir morgen also am dienstag fahren gehen?


----------



## pippi (20. Juni 2011)

berlintrial schrieb:


> Will jemand mit mir morgen also am dienstag fahren gehen?



ich ich ich  wann wo?


----------



## ITOAOTI (20. Juni 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> hey itoati kannste mal deine  iphone aufnahme hier rein posten von hellersdorf, damit karsten sieht was er verpasst hat? dank dir schon mal im vorraus.
> 
> @ karsten: schau genau hin



Hier isses.


----------



## berlintrial (20. Juni 2011)

Was sagt uns das video Stefan ist ein A...loch.Schade das ich nicht da war hätte ich gerne live gesehen.

mir ist es wurst wom wir fahren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (20. Juni 2011)

berlintrial schrieb:


> mir ist es wurst wom wir fahren:



is das ne mischung zwischen wann und wo?
dann lass uns 15:30uhr in karlshorst fahren, hab gehört da sind neue steine dazu gekommen


----------



## ITOAOTI (20. Juni 2011)

Say Whaat? Wo meinstn du da? Willste mich ärgern?


----------



## pippi (20. Juni 2011)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Say Whaat? Wo meinstn du da? Willste mich ärgern?



hat frank gesagt, das karsten das gesagt hat... weiß ich doch auch nicht man  ich lass mich überraschen. der spot ist da an so ner schule, ich glaub da waren wir auch schon mal. mit 2 T-platten und kinderspielplatz.[tourguide]836[/tourguide]


----------



## montfa (20. Juni 2011)

zu dem vid: stefan du bist ein tier... und dummerweise sieht es hier spektakulärer aus als live. und die quali ist auch nicht schlecht, ich habe eigentlich viel weniger von dem ei-fon erwartet. 

zu dem fahren morgen: ich hoffe ich schaffe es. mein zeh tut fast gar nicht mehr weh. vor allem deswegen, weil der arzt gesagt hat, dass es nicht gebrochen sei. 

zu dem letzten gespräch zwischen mir und ito über autos: q7 hat v12 und nicht w12. c-klasse von amg hat 6,3l motor, ist aber ein v8...

zu dem letzten gespräch zwischen mir und ito über werksfahrer: und man kann damit dann beruflich sowas machen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7yhk-TJTWwE

na dann hoffentlich bis morgen
euer pole


----------



## Nord_rulez (20. Juni 2011)

so heute was am hs33 bremshebel gewechselt. deswegen öl raus und wollte nun mal auf eigene faust wasser in die leitung lassen. ohne entlüftungskit soll es ja wohl auch gehen und zwar mit einem waschbecken. bremse abgebaut, ins waschbecken beide schrauben auf und pumpen pumpen pumpen bis ganze öl raus war, weiterpumpen, bis die luft raus war. alles soweit im wasser belassen. beide schrauben festgezogen. 

nun zu meinem problem. ziehe ich den bremshebel reagieren die kolben nicht mehr. ich würde ja glatt tippen - nicht genug wasser in der leitung oder jede menge luft.

wie macht man es richtig. bitte erklärt es mir.

gruß, marty


----------



## montfa (20. Juni 2011)

na, mit ner spritze und zwei kurzen dursichtigen leitungen!

wasser an sich ist schon schlecht. aber wenn schon dann destiliertes benutzen. mit frostschutz am besten, so dass du bei -2Â°C nicht gleich zu hause bleiben musst. entlÃ¼ftungskit kann ich dir auch leihen, oder du kannst dir eins zusammenbasteln fÃ¼r unter 5â¬. badewanne als etlÃ¼ftungskit hab ich noch nie in anspruch genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nord_rulez (20. Juni 2011)

jo spritze und leitung hätte ich, aber brauche ich dann nicht die mir fehlenden verbindungsschrauben zwischen schlauch und bremsanlage?


----------



## montfa (20. Juni 2011)

jo, brauchst du. kosten dann 1-2 eur pro stück und müssten in jedem fahrradladen zu kaufen sein.


----------



## Nord_rulez (20. Juni 2011)

achso okay. ich dachte es klappt auch ohne die schrauben


----------



## montfa (20. Juni 2011)

nein, ohne schrauben leider nicht. ich bin aber gespannt was die mehr erfahrenen zu der badewanne sagen?


----------



## -Sebastian- (21. Juni 2011)

montfa schrieb:


> nein, ohne schrauben leider nicht. ich bin aber gespannt was die mehr erfahrenen zu der badewanne sagen?



Ich hab zwar keine Erfahrung mit sowas, hab es aber im Waschbecken gemacht, weil mir das Gefummel mit unten aufdrehen und oben am Hebel ziehen und nachfüllen etc. bei der Hope Bremse zu doof war. Das hat einwandfrei funktioniert und keine 5 Minuten gedauert. Dann kann man den Ausgleichsbehälter unter Wasser zuschrauben und hat bestimmt keine Luft drin. Das schlechte Gefühl, was ich die letzte Zeit mit der Bremse hatte waren verschlissene Messingbuchsen im Hebel.


----------



## -Sebastian- (21. Juni 2011)

Ist zwar noch etwas früh, ich frag aber trotzdem mal. *Wer hat denn Lust zur WM zu fahren?* 30.08. Bis 04.09. in Champery in der Schweiz. Die Eva und ich fahren auf jeden Fall hin. Wer wäre denn noch gerne mit dabei?


----------



## berlintrial (21. Juni 2011)

Es gibt Leute die haben normale Arbeitszeiten .also
Vor 1700uhr sieht es schlecht aus.
Die "neuen Steine" sind so klein das sie gar nicht auf fallen
Und nur weil sie für mich neu waren heißt das nicht das du die nicht kennst
.aber wegen mir können wir trotzdem hin fahren.


----------



## ITOAOTI (21. Juni 2011)

Ich kann leider nicht teilnehmen. Hab immernoch Auaweh im Handgelenk und gönn mir deshalb ne Pause. Viel Spass.


----------



## pippi (21. Juni 2011)

wir können auch woanders fahren. glienickerstr zB. und dann rüber zur spindlersfelder brücke...

wer kann denn wann da sein?


----------



## pippi (21. Juni 2011)

ich fahr jetzt mit montfa zur spinlersfelder brücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (23. Juni 2011)

Will heute noch jemand ne kleine Feierabend-Runde drehen?


----------



## montfa (23. Juni 2011)

@pippi: http://translate.google.de/translat.../www.shopspirit.net/boutique/liste_rayons.cfm

@basti: heut noch? bei mir regnet es...


----------



## -Sebastian- (23. Juni 2011)

Bei mir auch mitlerweile. Vorhin war mal die Sonne draußen. Von daher wirds wohl heute nix mehr.


----------



## montfa (24. Juni 2011)

zur info: ich treffe mich heute um 17uhr mit -Sebastian- hier: 
[tourguide]839[/tourguide]


----------



## cafe.hdjk (25. Juni 2011)

Hi Leutz
wir laden Euch ganz herzlich zur school´s-out-party am kommenden Dienstag ab 15 Uhr bis ca. 21.30 Uhr ein.

Wir halten die große Bühne für Euch zum Trialen frei !

für Grill und kühle Getränke ist gesorgt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





liebe Grüße


----------



## koxxdriver (25. Juni 2011)

Moin, hat jemand morgen Lust zu fahren? Komm aber nicht aus Berlin also müsste die Spot Wahl ein anderer treffen


----------



## montfa (25. Juni 2011)

ja, morgen fahre ich auf jedem fall. 
12 uhr. sebastian, frank, karsten - vorschläge zu nem spot?


----------



## berlintrial (25. Juni 2011)

Ich kann mal wieder nicht am Sonntag .schade bin die Woche nur ein mal gefahren.


----------



## -Sebastian- (25. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es denn zwischen Storkower und Landsberger? Treffpunkt am Schulhof:

[tourguide]858[/tourguide]

Danach dann irgendwie so:
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/954
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/786
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/784
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/783
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/856


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (25. Juni 2011)

ich hoffe da mein arm morgen wieder besser ist, bis jetzt geht es schon fast. werd dann aber nachkommen, zu 12 schaffe ich es nicht.


----------



## koxxdriver (25. Juni 2011)

Da bin ich dabei


----------



## -Sebastian- (25. Juni 2011)

Hi Frank, vielleicht motiviert Dich ja das Video aus Melsungen. Hat leider etwas länger gedauert. Ich hoffe, es gefällt Dir:


----------



## montfa (25. Juni 2011)

ich bin auch morgen um 12 da in dem schulhof.


----------



## franktrial (26. Juni 2011)

DANKE für das gute Video Basti, da sind ja kaum Füße drauf. Gefällt mir mit dem Schnitt und der Musik, besonders die Bestechung am Ende. Danke auch nochmal an meine Groupies, die mir den Rücken gestärkt haben. Aber ich sehe, ich könnte doch etwas agressiver fahren. Deswegen: ab aufs Rad!


----------



## pippi (26. Juni 2011)

moin moin. also das SS-team meldet sich zurück zur basis. völlig im arsch wollen wir trotzdem schon ankündigen dass wir zu der schools out party vom jan gehen werden. nen bissl trialn und chilln. so zwischen 16-17uhr. bis denn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (26. Juni 2011)

SS? soll ich angst haben?


----------



## pippi (26. Juni 2011)

wenn du mitgekommen wärst, wäre es ein SMS team geworden 

aber angst haben kannste ruhig


----------



## montfa (27. Juni 2011)

relativ wenig angst in letzter zeit:


----------



## pippi (27. Juni 2011)

crank 

bist du morgen dabei? im club? trialn? chilln? grilln?


----------



## cafe.hdjk (27. Juni 2011)

ERINNERUNG !  

Hi Leutz

wir laden Euch ganz herzlich zur school´s-out-party am kommenden Dienstag (jetzt gelich am 28.6.) ab 15 Uhr bis ca. 21.30 Uhr ins CAFE ein.

Wir halten die große Bühne für Euch zum Trialen frei !

für Grill und sehr kühle Getränke + Gartendusche wird gesorgt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




liebe Grüße  CAFE


----------



## montfa (27. Juni 2011)

ja ja ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## pippi (27. Juni 2011)

montfa schrieb:


> ja ja ich bin auch dabei.



hey nich so lustlos 
wo ist der rest? frank? karsten? und alle die sonst noch so heimlich mitlesen


----------



## franktrial (27. Juni 2011)

Denke werde auch kommen...bei der HITZE.


----------



## franktrial (27. Juni 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## berlintrial (27. Juni 2011)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlintrial (27. Juni 2011)

Aber ich bin erst 1530uhr zu hause und muss noch mit meinem Vierbeiner raus .werde also später kommen


----------



## cafe.hdjk (27. Juni 2011)

franktrial schrieb:


> Denke werde auch kommen...bei der HITZE.




wir stellen ne´ Dusche auf ! Handtücher mitbringen !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bei Jan oder Conni oder Gundula bekommt ihr paar Künstlerbons !  bis gleich !


----------



## pippi (29. Juni 2011)

so karsten, jetzt aber...


----------



## ITOAOTI (29. Juni 2011)

Do it!


----------



## berlintrial (29. Juni 2011)

An SS ich habe immer noch kein Geld für so ein franzöischen Müll


----------



## montfa (29. Juni 2011)

genau. kauf dir nen hoffmann.

jemand fahrrad morgen?


----------



## pippi (30. Juni 2011)

wenn´s heut nicht regnet wollt ich auf´s radl steigen. wo wollteste hin? ich hab da noch was neues inne tasche, aber da wird mr.nicesky bocken weil er heut nicht kann oder will oder wie auch immer. aber vllt kann ich ihn ja noch umstimmen. also? lust auf treptow?


----------



## franktrial (30. Juni 2011)

Treptow hört sich gut an. Wann und Wo und Wie?


----------



## montfa (30. Juni 2011)

wann: ich kann mich um 3 auf den weg machen. dann wäre ich um halb 4 da. 
wo: wo?
wie: s-bahn wahrscheinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (30. Juni 2011)

15 Uhr klingt gut. Also Stefan: Wo?


----------



## pippi (30. Juni 2011)

hallo? habt ihr nichts zu tun? andere müssen arbeiten  also 15:30uhr. hoffen wir es bleibt trocken. ich sag schon mal vorweg, da is nur mauer, ganz viel ganz klein ganz groß. muss aber gemacht werden  bis gleich

ihr müsst nach oben scrollen zum grünen pfeil, keine ahnung warum er das rote ding anzeigt. wenn nicht wir hörn uns ja quietschen  bis gleich


----------



## pippi (1. Juli 2011)

fahren wir samstag?


----------



## -Sebastian- (1. Juli 2011)

Ich würde ne kleine Runde mitdrehen. Ich hoffe, das heute die Dichtungen für die Bremse kommen...


----------



## -Sebastian- (1. Juli 2011)

Nochmal ne Frage wegen Flöha. Da ich die Woche drauf mit nem Leihwagen nach Österreich fahre, hab ich das Auto (nen Kombi) schon Sonntag. Also mehr Platz als gewohnt. Bisher fahren Frank und Marcin fest und Stephan weiß noch nicht so richtig. Hab ich jemand vergessen? Wir könnten also die Fahrzeugverteilung nochmal überdenken, da diesmal jemand bei mir mitfahren kann.


----------



## pippi (1. Juli 2011)

ich geh nacher evntl. noch vor die tür. will jemand mit mir vor die tür gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (1. Juli 2011)

willst du es draußen klären?


----------



## -Sebastian- (1. Juli 2011)

Ich mach den Schiedsrichter. Die Bremse geht wieder!!!


----------



## montfa (1. Juli 2011)

ich bleibe heute zu hause. ich habe hier ziemlich viel zu tun. und dazu noch meine schulter spinnt ein bißchen. ich muss es vor sonntag auskurieren.


----------



## -Sebastian- (1. Juli 2011)

pippi, dann sag mal an, ab wann Du kannst... Idee für nen Spot hast Du ja sicher auch schon.


----------



## pippi (1. Juli 2011)

ohhh man hier war ja richtig was los im thread. nächste mal durch rufen, ich war schon off und hab doch kein smartphone. schließt sich morgen noch jemand an? jemand ne idee für´n spot? ansonsten lass ich mir übernacht ein einfallen. start wird so 13-14uhr sein.


----------



## pippi (1. Juli 2011)

so  hab mir schon was überlegt  von leicht bis ganz schwer alles dabei. basti, wir werden unseren spass haben 
[tourguide]819[/tourguide]


----------



## pippi (2. Juli 2011)

ich glaub jetzt hat´s sich eingeregnet...


----------



## -Sebastian- (2. Juli 2011)

Das glaube ich auch. Da bekomme ich dann schon einmal einen Eindruck, was morgen auf uns wartet 

Falls es unerwartet wieder schöner wird, können wir es ja noch einmal telefonisch probieren. Aber der Wetterbericht sieht ja eher schlecht aus.


----------



## pippi (2. Juli 2011)

jungs? ich wünsch euch viel spass morgen bei der wet t-shirt odm  verletzt euch nich. ich werd mal weiter PS spielen...


----------



## franktrial (3. Juli 2011)

hey,
während sich frank&co eine schlammschlacht in flöha liefern, hab ich mal die über 600 (!!!) fotos von wolfgang frank, dem fotografen, der bei der berlin-session dabei war, durchgeschaut und ein paar in ein album geladen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41197
wer gern alle haben/ankucken will, der kann ja frank einfach nen usb-stick, rohling oder sonstiges speichermedium geben.

gruß und noch nen schönen sonntag
ida


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (3. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank Ida,
Ich komm die Tage mal wegen der Fotos bei euch vorbei.

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## -Sebastian- (3. Juli 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> jungs? ich wünsch euch viel spass morgen bei der wet t-shirt odm  verletzt euch nich. ich werd mal weiter PS spielen...



War nicht wet t-shirt - war Schlammcatchen! 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.113155035444105.21671.100002488275635&l=6191b1a441


----------



## Nord_rulez (3. Juli 2011)

ach du *******. alles voller matsch!

gabs keine trialer oder warum ist bei euch der dritte platz nicht besetzt


----------



## pippi (3. Juli 2011)

mmuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaach du schei$$e, ey ihr habt doch einen an der klatsche  fetten respekt auf jedenfall. waren das alle teilnehmer? also ich zähl mal schnell zusammen: 8 ?  ihr seid der harte kern, für diese leistung sollte auch so das endergebnis der ODM aussehen 

@basti: nur gut das es ein dienstwagen war 

@montfa: haste dein helm vergessen....


----------



## -Sebastian- (4. Juli 2011)

Wie hat montfa so schön gesagt: don't be gentle it's a rental!

Ja, die Teilnehmerzahl war überschaubar. Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen einem Zweiten Platz in grün oder einem Dritten in rot  Also auch wenn es nicht so richtig Spaß gemacht hat - es muss ja gemacht werden. Den Regenguss zum Schluss hätten wir uns sparen können. Obwohl - danach waren die Räder wieder sauber


----------



## Nord_rulez (4. Juli 2011)

teilnahme mit treppchengarantie


----------



## ITOAOTI (5. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand Bock und Zeit heute Abend noch ein wenig fahren zu gehen? Ich könnte etwa ab sechs. Als Spot hatte ich mir z.b. den schulspielplatz an der orloppstraße vorgestellt. Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## Gun-Food (5. Juli 2011)

maaaaan. Ich war jeden tag bei der berlin session dabei. und es gibt nur ein einziges foto von mir und dann auch nur von hinten? so ******* kann ich doch garnicht aussehen.


----------



## pippi (5. Juli 2011)

ITOAOTI schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bock und Zeit heute Abend noch ein wenig fahren zu gehen? Ich könnte etwa ab sechs. Als Spot hatte ich mir z.b. den schulspielplatz an der orloppstraße vorgestellt. Wie sieht's aus?



also ich muss jetzt schon los. wenn du um 18uhr am spielplatz bist komm ich noch mit. ansonsten radl ich jetzt zum skatepark nöldner platz. und cruise dann in die richtung joseph-orlopp-str zu 18uhr. freiwillige vor, aber nur wenn ihr wieder sauber seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (5. Juli 2011)

Gut. Cee yah.


----------



## berlintrial (5. Juli 2011)

Würde so gerne mit kommen .aber da ist ein unüberwindbares Hindernis der Platten 
Im hinterreifen !so ein Mist aber nächstes mal komme ich wieder mit.


----------



## pippi (5. Juli 2011)

uhhhh platten.... da gibts nur eine lösung = neues bike  
ich werd morgen wieder draufsteigen. wieder nur hier in L-berg. ab 15uhr. wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte, einfach bescheid geben. zuschauer sind auch willkommmen marcin


----------



## ITOAOTI (5. Juli 2011)

Hey cool, wie wärs mit dem Spielplatz mit der Kletterwand? Ich hoffe wir können mal wieder eine größere Runde sein. Frank, Karsten und Marcin filmt und macht Fotos. Morgen soll auch noch schönes Wetter werden. Ich freu mich.


----------



## ITOAOTI (5. Juli 2011)

By the Way: Ich muss ARBEITEN. Wünsch euch/dir viel Spaß beim fahren.


----------



## pippi (5. Juli 2011)

hää? warn das für´n post? ist dir das eine minute später erst eingefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (5. Juli 2011)

ich muss leider absagen - keine zeit. obwohl ich schon lust drauf hätte. mfg.


----------



## pippi (5. Juli 2011)

du musst dich schonen. nicht das du ganz kaputt gehst


----------



## pippi (6. Juli 2011)

wen´s interessiert: ich geh morgen fahren.... wahrscheinlich treptow/köpenick. uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht....


----------



## franktrial (6. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte schon lust morgen ne Geburtstagsrunde zu drehen. Klingt auch irgendwie ganz gut.


----------



## pippi (6. Juli 2011)

da will wohl jemand seinen neuen carbonlenker testen


----------



## franktrial (6. Juli 2011)

Lass dich überraschen...


----------



## ITOAOTI (7. Juli 2011)

Wann wollt ihr fahren? Vielleicht kann ich ja doch kommen.


----------



## montfa (7. Juli 2011)

hey. ich habe gestern bei jan bestellt, der versand ist schon bezahlt worden, aber das päckchen wird erst mitte nächste woche versandt. wenn ihr also noch etwas mitbestellen wollt, meldet euch.


----------



## pippi (7. Juli 2011)

also wie´s scheint, die sonne  lass uns wie abgesprochen ab 17uhr am bermuda dreieck treffen. noch schläft meine freundin. wenn ich leise bin kann ich mich raus schleichen. frank sei nicht traurig wenn ich dir kein blumenstrauss mitbringe, kriegst´n flicken  bis nacher...

@marcin: ein paar davon, danke.


----------



## montfa (7. Juli 2011)

ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (8. Juli 2011)

Biketrial heute?


----------



## pippi (8. Juli 2011)

neee nich mit dir, entweder haste keine zeit oder dein bike is futsch. wenn du beide sachen geklärt hast könn wa morgen ne runde drehen  darfst dir sogar aussuchen wo! 

spass bei seite dude, ich kann mich heut irgendwie nicht dazu begeistern, trial is so langweilig geworden  bis morgen


----------



## pippi (8. Juli 2011)

so, ick hab da ma was vorbereitet. beim spot stöbern bin ick auf basti´s einträge gestoßen, die es jetzt heißt auszuprobieren. sollte der spot nicht dem entsprechen wird uns führer basti (der morgen hoffentlich auch am start ist) zum nächstbesten spot weisen. start ist 14uhr. teilnahmebedingungen sind ein trialbike plus helm. startgebühr ist im anreisepreis enthalten. der gewinner bekommt ein stück von frank seiner selbstgebackenen rote bete torte.(keine angst, die schmeckt nur nach butter)
also sektion 1
[tourguide]938[/tourguide]

Anfahrtshinweis: Im Knick der Brehmestraße auf den Parkplatz und 500m über die freie Fläche.


----------



## franktrial (8. Juli 2011)

@pippi: da hast du jetzt was durcheinander gebracht, mit butter und rote bete. ich erkläre es dir dann nochmal.

morgen bin ich nicht dabei, also müsst ihr noch ein bisschen auf kuchen warten (oder ein stück butter)


----------



## berlintrial (9. Juli 2011)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## pippi (9. Juli 2011)

sektion 2, start morgen 11uhr

[tourguide]955[/tourguide]


----------



## frogler (9. Juli 2011)

@ pippi & co
Hat echt spaß gemacht heute und wahr vor allem, sehr lehrreich für mich !
Danke, das ich mich heute euch anschließen durfte ! Und danke für die tips und die Life show !!! Ist schon was ganz anderes, wie in den Videos im netz, zu sehen was so möglich ist. Unglaublich !!! Respekt!!!


----------



## franktrial (11. Juli 2011)

Wie siehts morgen mit fahren aus? Ich hatte mal wieder zeit.....


----------



## -Sebastian- (11. Juli 2011)

franktrial schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen mit fahren aus? Ich hatte mal wieder zeit.....



Wann genau hÄttest du denn Zeit? Ich bin die ganze Woche in Berlin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (12. Juli 2011)

na wen haben wir denn da? hallo basti. ham wa uns versteckt? dein handy scheint auch schon wieder kaputt zu sein. wir haben dich vermisst letztes WE, wir sind an deinen spots getrialt. waren echt begeistert


----------



## -Sebastian- (12. Juli 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> na wen haben wir denn da? hallo basti. ham wa uns versteckt? dein handy scheint auch schon wieder kaputt zu sein. wir haben dich vermisst letztes WE, wir sind an deinen spots getrialt. waren echt begeistert



Ne, ich war doch in Bayern im Urlaub und hab die Alpen betrialt. Ich hab erst jetzt wieder in den Fred geschaut und was mein Handy angeht: auf der Alm gibts nicht so guten Empfang ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (12. Juli 2011)

Hey ho ihr, wann ist mal wieder ne kleine session? Ich bin zurzeit mal wieder in Berlin (Urlaub) und wollte mal bei euch vorbeischauen 

@basti: wo genau warst du denn?
Und so schlecht ist der handyempfang in den Alpen nicht. Ich war letztens auf nem gipfel 30km südlich der Deutschen Grenze. Österreichisches Netz hatte ich erstaunlicher weise nicht, Deutsches schon...!


----------



## -Sebastian- (12. Juli 2011)

Ich würde ja heute gerne fahre. Frank hat glaub ich auch Zeit. Uhrzeit ist mir egal.



Eisbein schrieb:


> @basti: wo genau warst du denn?



Auf der Bichleralm zwischen Oberaudorf und Byrischzell. Trialen mit Panoramablick auf den Kaiser


----------



## franktrial (12. Juli 2011)

Also ich könnte heute so ab 17 Uhr, oder etwas eher. Wir können ja mal wieder am PDVN fahren, oder wie sieht es aus..... Bin noch arbeiten, deswegen kann ich erst später, aber die Sonne lockt schon.


----------



## -Sebastian- (12. Juli 2011)

franktrial schrieb:


> Also ich könnte heute so ab 17 Uhr, oder etwas eher. Wir können ja mal wieder am PDVN fahren, oder wie sieht es aus..... Bin noch arbeiten, deswegen kann ich erst später, aber die Sonne lockt schon.



17:00 ist OK. Sitze gelangweilt über der Steuer. Bis dahin sollte ich fertig sein... PDVN ist auch OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (12. Juli 2011)

jut alles klar, dann 17 uhr am pdvn. pippi was ist mit dir?


----------



## pippi (12. Juli 2011)

franktrial schrieb:


> .... pippi was ist mit dir?



sorry jungs, aber ick muss die torte anschneiden 

itiotoi und ich wollten morgen starten. jemand lust? wenn ja bitte spotvorschlag  wenn´s reeschnet simma im clüb


----------



## franktrial (13. Juli 2011)

Wann soll es denn losgehen? Spotmäßig würde ich gerne mal Friedrichsfelde Ost abklammern.


----------



## -Sebastian- (13. Juli 2011)

Ich kann ab sofort. Meine Regenradar-App sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. Mach mal nen Vorschlag zum Spot. Wenns doch regnet können wir ja immernoch zum Club fahren...


----------



## franktrial (13. Juli 2011)

Also ich kann ja erst wieder später (17. Uhr). Weiß aber noch nicht wann ich von arbeit wegkomme. Daher wie sieht es aus mit Friedrichsfelde???


----------



## -Sebastian- (13. Juli 2011)

Ich kenn' mich da nicht aus. Also sag an wo...


----------



## franktrial (13. Juli 2011)

Na dann treffen wir uns um 17. Uhr hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1344&bih=678&wrapid=tlif131056194540110&q=Rhinstr.+17,+10315+Berlin&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47a84eb152ce48a1:0x2e675f9e1207788a,Rhinstra%C3%9Fe+17,+D-10315+Berlin&gl=de&ei=2JcdTrzqNYHoOaL40ZQJ&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBkQ8gEwAA


----------



## pippi (13. Juli 2011)

ich kann schon wieder nicht, die pflicht ruft. may be tomorrow


----------



## pippi (14. Juli 2011)

so egal was ist, ich fahr morgen. bei regen, schnee oder sturm... ich überleg nur noch wo...


----------



## -Sebastian- (14. Juli 2011)

Also ein Tag Pause reicht. Ich sage also schon mal zu. Die Uhrzeit ist mir wieder egal. Will weiter an meinen Sidehops arbeiten. Wäre also für Mauern und Kanten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (14. Juli 2011)

sehr gut basti, so lob ich mir das. stell dich auf 14uhr ein. jetzt müssen wa nur noch nen geeigneten spot für uns beide überlegen. also ich meine wo du deine und ich meine mauern habe  ne idee?


----------



## -Sebastian- (14. Juli 2011)

Alles zwischen 90 und 105 ist willkommen. Die Mauer zwischen PDVN und Bachlauf im Volkspark wäre da nicht schlecht. Da waren wir ja vorgestern schon. Aber vielleicht fällt Dir ja auch noch ne andere Mauer ein, an der man sich so cm für cm vorarbeiten kann.


----------



## pippi (15. Juli 2011)

bei mir ist auch alles zwischen 90  60  90 wilkommen    egal, von mir aus machen wa des so. wo is jetzt treffpunkt?  achso, mal so nebenbei, ich glaub ich geh ma kurz schlafen. meine nacht war zu kurz. werd mich später noch ma melden. so 16uhr? passt das?


----------



## -Sebastian- (15. Juli 2011)

Also 16:00 ist OK. Treffpunkt:
[tourguide]964[/tourguide]


----------



## pippi (15. Juli 2011)

so das war wohl nischt mit schlafen. basti die pflicht ruft. ich muss mal kurz gen wedding. ich meld mich telefonisch spätestens 15:30uhr ob´s klappt. bis nacher.


----------



## -Sebastian- (15. Juli 2011)

Viel Spaß hier oben...


----------



## -Sebastian- (15. Juli 2011)

Also: pippi ist fertig. 16:30 am Treffpunkt...


----------



## montfa (15. Juli 2011)

morgen (spätestens übermorgen) bin ich mit euch wieder unterwegs. vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht  

pippi, ito: eure goodies liegen bei mir abholbereit.


----------



## -Sebastian- (15. Juli 2011)

Ich bin für einen frühen Start, da ich schon um 17:00 wieder los muss. Also spätestens 13:00. Sonst bin ich für alles offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (15. Juli 2011)

ich hab da was hier um die ecke gesehen. könn wa ja ma testen. also 13uhr. ich weiß da sind erstma nur treppen. is ja auch nur treffpunkt 

@montfa: falls du morgen bzw übermorgen am start bist, bring doch die goodies einfach mit


----------



## Eisbein (15. Juli 2011)

wenn es sich einrichten lässt komm ich morgen mal vorbei!


----------



## pippi (16. Juli 2011)

ui ui ui, welch seltener gast


----------



## dane08 (16. Juli 2011)

bin am 8.06 in Berlin jemanden besuchen. Hätte jemand lust/zeit am 7.06 ne runde zu trialen? dann würd ich nen tag früher anreisen und mein rad mitnehmen.


----------



## pippi (16. Juli 2011)

da die runde heut recht kurz war gehts morgen gleich weiter. görlitzer park. 13uhr. wenn mir die firma nich wieder ein strich durch die rechnung macht.
[tourguide]803[/tourguide]


----------



## -Sebastian- (16. Juli 2011)

dane08 schrieb:


> bin am 8.06 in Berlin jemanden besuchen. Hätte jemand lust/zeit am 7.06 ne runde zu trialen? dann würd ich nen tag früher anreisen und mein rad mitnehmen.



08.06.? So weit in die Zukunft planen wir nicht.
Ansonsten fahren wir am WE eigentlich immer, wenn das Wetter passt. Also einfach hier vorbeischauen, wo dann der Treffpunkt sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (17. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute. Ich bin gerade erst aufgewacht und versuche gerade die Nacht aus meinem Körper zu vertreiben. Mache mich dann auf den weg zu euch. Das bedeutet, wenn mein Auto nich plötzlich Flügel bekommt, wird ein wenig später bei mir. Wer ist denn alles dabei, damit ich euch per mobiltelefon erreichen kann?


----------



## -Sebastian- (17. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch heute wieder mit dabei.


----------



## berlintrial (17. Juli 2011)

Ich bin nicht dabei.mein Knie tut wieder weh .
DAs leben ist hard wenn man alt wird .


----------



## -Sebastian- (17. Juli 2011)

berlintrial schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dabei.mein Knie tut wieder weh .
> DAs leben ist hard wenn man alt wird .



Alt?!? Noch zwei, drei Jahre, dann gehts wieder aufwärts


----------



## pippi (17. Juli 2011)

also jungs. der roadtrip kann starten. allerdings wäre mein plan sonntag schon die heimreise anzutreten.
fakten:

samstag morgen (zwischen 9 und 10) nach dresden. hansi angucken. evntl. nachmittags bzw abends trialen gehen. in dresden ne nacht bleiben.

sonntag früh (11uhr) dann richtung sächsische schweiz. bsp. von 12uhr bis 18uhr. danach simma im arsch und treten die heimreise an. (ca 3h fahrt)

bis jetzt fahren basti und ich.(in einem auto) stephan fährt danach nach delitzsch. clemens chillt anner ostsee, aber dafür hat der herminator grünes licht gegeben. den marko werd ich noch belabern.

noch jemand lust????


----------



## pippi (18. Juli 2011)

morgen ab 16uhr mauer park. danach vinetaplatz.


[tourguide]791[/tourguide]


----------



## -Sebastian- (19. Juli 2011)

Ich komme auch. Dann könnt ihr den Riss in meinem Rahmen bestaunen...


----------



## ITOAOTI (19. Juli 2011)

Jetzt schon? Tja, wer hoch fliegt kann tief fallen. Tut mir leid für dich. Mein Beileid.

BTW: Mir haben sie noch für heute Abend zwei wichtige Meetings reingeknallt. Das heißt, wenn ich's heute schaffe, dann erst nach sechs. Ich würde dann nochmal durchklingeln. Sorry bro's.


----------



## -Sebastian- (19. Juli 2011)

So Ihr Lieben. WM in der Schweiz. Ich hab mal folgendes Haus für eine Woche vorgemerkt: 
http://www.frosch-ferienhaus.de/app...il/idobjekt/23757/Chaletwohnung-4-10-Pers.htm 
475 bei 6 Personen Anreise Montag Abreise Montag. Macht 80pro Bett ;-)
Ist 19km außerhalb. Dafür billiger und noch frei. Wahlweise können wir auch hier hin:
http://www.frosch-ferienhaus.de/app...me.detail/idobjekt/23903/Chalet-8-10-Pers.htm
Ist aber teuer und hat keine Sauna ;-)

Einwände? Gegenvorschläge? Zusagen?


----------



## trialkoxxer (19. Juli 2011)

so so ihr flat whistle`s  ;D
wenn hansi mal bei uns ist kommt ihr..... tzzzz!!

lohnen wÃ¼rde sich beides! trials und hansi! nur wie wollt ihr das timen?? trials wÃ¤re samstag vormittag/mittag gut. weil abends ab 1830h auf der festung hansi los legt (18.30 Uhr Film âWheels4lifeâ im Beisein von Hans Rey und
Diashow Best of NoWay Rey, anschl. Interview)

einen plan kÃ¶nnt ihr euch hier machen: http://www.bikepoint.de

trials lohnt sich aber z.z. auch gerade absolut in dd. weil sie bei uns ein fluÃbett neu machen und da hammer steine liegen haben. das ist nicht untertrieben. 

nun mÃ¼Ãt ihr euch nur noch entscheiden! ich wÃ¤re dabei. greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (20. Juli 2011)

eigentllich hast du genau unseren plan grad beschrieben. wir dachten zwar 20uhr legt hansi los, aber 18:30uhr passt auch.also ich denke mal wir juckeln hier gemütlich samstag gegen 9 oder 10uhr los, gehn ne runde mit euch trialen, (bertie hat die steine schon erwähnt) und nach´m futtern und jeduscht sein gehn wa zur burg.

unsere unterkunft ist 30min ausserhalb von dresden enfernt. dafür aber näher an der sächsischen schweiz, die wir ja am sonntag betrialen wollen.

also bis dann.


----------



## bertieeee (20. Juli 2011)

gut also machen wa 1200 in dd? alex sage mal an wo die steine sind? Ach ja und sage mal denn anderen dd guys bescheid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EiPott (20. Juli 2011)

Hey Trialer in Berlin.
Ich bin grad zu Besuch in der Stadt. Wo in Berlin kann man denn Trialer treffen? Geht diese Woche noch was?


----------



## pippi (20. Juli 2011)

bertieeee schrieb:


> gut also machen wa 1200 in dd?


 ich denke so in dem dreh werden wir es schaffen. brauchen nur noch genaue spot infos, zwecks treffpunkt.




EiPott schrieb:


> Hey Trialer in Berlin.
> Ich bin grad zu Besuch in der Stadt. Wo in Berlin kann man denn Trialer treffen? Geht diese Woche noch was?



im osten sind die aktivsten, allerdings nich im regen  eigentlich sollte die woche noch was gehen. am besten forum verfolgen. bis dann


----------



## trialkoxxer (20. Juli 2011)

mal nebenbei jungs....... HAT JMD VON EUCH NOCH EIN INNENLAGER ??? 

den spot geb ich hier noch bekannt! hoffen wir mal das der regen nicht bleibt!
ps: packt euch paar knÃ¶ppe mit ein. den hans gibts nicht umsonst zu sehen. kostet glaube ich 15â¬. 

greetz


----------



## pippi (20. Juli 2011)

trialkoxxer schrieb:


> mal nebenbei jungs....... HAT JMD VON EUCH NOCH EIN INNENLAGER ???



zufällig ja. ISIS,sieht aus wie titan is aber keins.breite kann ich nicht sagen. müsste ich erst ausbauen.aber für 40 würd ich mich nich lumpen und es dir mitbringen.sag bescheid.


----------



## Nord_rulez (20. Juli 2011)

der nachwuchs gibt sich mühe und verhandelt grad mit dem Raw-tempel e.V. über eine mögliche halle, die den berliner trialern zur verfügung gestellt werden könnte. vielleicht kennen einige von euch das grundstück und die dortige skate/bmx-halle. über verzweigte kontakte (der kennt den, der wiederrum diese kennt usw.) versuche ich eine halle zu ergattern. besteht interesse? ich tippe doch mal schon

gruß, marty


----------



## pippi (21. Juli 2011)

Nord_rulez schrieb:


> ... versuche ich eine halle zu ergattern. besteht interesse? ich tippe doch mal schon
> 
> gruß, marty



you are the man, das wär doch geil. basti hat schon die hindernisse aus beton klar gemacht. bleib dran marty


----------



## trialkoxxer (21. Juli 2011)

@PIPPI    danke wegen des lagers aber das hat sich nu erledigt da ich noch eins von einem dresdner ex-trialer bekommen habe.

den treffpunkt geb ich hier morgen bekannt! da ich dort nochmal vorbei fahren muß wegen der hausnummer  
über google maps geht das irgendwie nicht so recht.

PS: hatte vorhin nochmal kurz mit thomas von super-trialshow.de telefoniert. die beiden fahren ja am samstag eine show mit hans rey. hans ist nun schon in dresden und die drei gehen jetzt erstmal abendbrot essen.... ;D
absolut geile *******!!

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialkoxxer (21. Juli 2011)

http://www.bikepoint.de/bikepoint-d...-koenigstein-festung-event-downhill-race.html


hier mal der ordentliche link für die veranstaltung!


----------



## -Sebastian- (22. Juli 2011)

Unsere Unterkunft für die WM in Champéry steht nun fest: 
http://www.atraveo.de/objekte/271328.php

Aktuell sind wir zu fünft, haben aber Platz für 16 Personen. Also wenn noch jemand mit will, da wäre noch reichlich Platz...


----------



## pippi (22. Juli 2011)

trialkoxxer schrieb:


> den treffpunkt geb ich hier morgen bekannt!
> greetz



lass dir nich alles aus der nase ziehn, mach´n spruch


----------



## trialkoxxer (22. Juli 2011)

immer diese hektik.... 

bis morgen jungs!!


----------



## montfa (23. Juli 2011)

morgen. wie sieht's heute aus? sind alle in dresden oder will jemand noch hier in berlin trialen?


----------



## pippi (25. Juli 2011)

werd mich morgen aufs bike schwingen. uhrzeit ab 12uhr. wenn sich niemand bis 12uhr meldet düse ich alleine los.werd hier inner umgebung bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (25. Juli 2011)

ach mensch um 12 schon. ich würde auch gerne fahren, muss aber ARBEITEN. also wie siehts aus machste vorher einen kleinen break und dann gehts um 16:30 weiter?


----------



## -Sebastian- (26. Juli 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26884936"]Bike-Trial im Wald on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## pippi (26. Juli 2011)

mensch basti, da haste mich aber schön als entertainer hin gestellt  cool das du gefilmt hast und die videos immer sofort bei dir bearbeitet werden,fettes dankeschön aber fehlt da nicht ne menge? liegt es am vimeo-upload? 



franktrial schrieb:


> ach mensch um 12 schon. ich würde auch gerne fahren, muss aber ARBEITEN. also wie siehts aus machste vorher einen kleinen break und dann gehts um 16:30 weiter?



so meinte ich es ja. wenn sich jetzt keiner gemeldet hätte wär ich um 12uhr los. so warte ich auf dich bis 16:30uhr. ich überleg mir noch ne tour. bis nacher dann.


----------



## franktrial (26. Juli 2011)

Ok Pippi, vielleicht kannst du ja ne Tour planen mit Höhen und Naturelementen. 
Hoffe wir fahren dieses Jahr nochmal in die sächsische Schweiz, ich wäre super gerne mitgekommen.


----------



## Trialmaniax (26. Juli 2011)

kuhles video. pippi ich finde das video nich mehr was ich dir hochladen wollte. 

am besten wir machen uns nochmal was aus, sperren den frank in den kofferraum und fahren einfach nochmal hin ;-)


----------



## -Sebastian- (26. Juli 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> aber fehlt da nicht ne menge? liegt es am vimeo-upload?



Das Video hat tatsächlich fast 500MB. Hab aber den Sidehop zum Schluss vergessen. Kommt noch als Short-Clip.


----------



## pippi (26. Juli 2011)

franktrial schrieb:


> Ok Pippi, vielleicht kannst du ja ne Tour planen mit Höhen und Naturelementen.



dann lass uns bei mir treffen, dann fahren wir übern nen warmup spot hoch über den anton-saefkow-platz in die oder-bruch-kippe. dann hätten wir alles an höhen und natur  achso 16:30uhr oder was?


----------



## franktrial (26. Juli 2011)

Ja ich versuch es zu schaffen bis um 16:30.


----------



## pippi (26. Juli 2011)

bin morgen um 11uhr auf´n bike. falls also jemand nich arbeiten muss...


----------



## -Sebastian- (27. Juli 2011)

Wir treffen uns morgen um 14:00 in Pankow. Zugang zum Schulhof von Florastraße zwischen Spielplatz und Botschaft. Im Anschuss geht es quer durch Pankow mit nassem Dreieck.

[tourguide]794[/tourguide]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (27. Juli 2011)

macht nicht so dolle, ich komme dann später


----------



## Nord_rulez (27. Juli 2011)

coole sache pankowtour. ich war heut auch schon auf dem schulhof unterwegs. daniel und ich werden mit von der party sein

gruß, marty


----------



## pippi (27. Juli 2011)

stephanowitc holt mich 13:30uhr ab. sind dann 14uhr da. patrick kommt ooch, angeblich sogar mit helm   dann hoffen wir mal das es nicht regnet.


----------



## franktrial (28. Juli 2011)

Und fahrt ihr heute trotz Regen?


----------



## -Sebastian- (28. Juli 2011)

Also ich werde fahren. Es nieselt ja nur ab und zu ganz wenig.


----------



## pippi (28. Juli 2011)

also bei mir is janz schön nass. liegt vllt auch daran das es regnet und nicht nur nieselt. aber ich will kein buhmann sein. bis später ihr feuchten jungs


----------



## pippi (28. Juli 2011)

ich hab grad die info bekommen das ich erst um 14:30uhr abgeholt werde, da ein gewissener herr verschlafen hat  bis später


----------



## -Sebastian- (28. Juli 2011)

Verschlaaaaaafen?


----------



## pippi (28. Juli 2011)

also, onkel bertie weiß bescheid. am abend is grillen und chillen mit flutlicht. der plan ist spätestens 15uhr in CB zu sein. ich denke wenn wir uns anfangen ab 13uhr zu treffen passt das. dauert ja ein wenig bis alle eingesammelt sind. alle sind übrigens bis jetzt: stephan, basti, eine club-atze, die pankowboys und ich.

karsten kann nicht, clemens kann nicht und frank muss sich bald entscheiden.

richtet euch drauf ein das es spät wird in CB. wegen grillen und saufen und so.

wird nen lustiger samstag.wetterbericht sagt hier wie in CB regen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (29. Juli 2011)

wir sind jetzt 8 leutz mit bike plus meine freundin. ich werde mich in mein auto schwingen und mit ihr zusammen fahren. heißt, es müssen jetzt 7 leute mit bike untergebracht werden. meine idee: 3 leute in den T4 plus 7 bikes. die anderen 4 bei stephan ins auto. jetzt liegt´s mehr oder weniger an euch wo und wie ihr euch verabredet. ich helf mal ein bisschen. basti wohnt in pankow und könnte direkt von den "pankowboys" eingesammelt werden. dann gehts weiter zu stephan auf´n REWE parkplatz (rummelsburger ecke edisonstr) wo dann patrick, stephan, marcus und frank die bikes in den T4 schmeißen und sich bei stephan ins auto setzen. liegt also alles auf´n weg. nur noch auf´s adlergestell und ab gehts.is nur so ne idee. B = basti, C = REWE, D = CB
http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=Ha...zHB97Q7RiAhEw;FUbjFQMd-cXbAA&mra=ls&via=3&z=8


----------



## -Sebastian- (29. Juli 2011)

Keine Einwände von meiner Seite 
Marty, Daniel? Die Einsammlung startet um 13:00 vorm Pankower Rathaus.


----------



## -Sebastian- (29. Juli 2011)

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: Nehmt euch bitte Essen mit. Cottbus liegt in ...


----------



## montfa (29. Juli 2011)

-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: Nehmt euch bitte Essen mit. Cottbus liegt in ...


...fast in polen!


----------



## ITOAOTI (29. Juli 2011)

... Brandenburg.


----------



## pippi (29. Juli 2011)

nach dem hier schon rum gescherzt wird, geh ich davon aus, dass mein schwer erarbeiteter plan gefruchtet hat und alle damit einverstanden sind  wär super wenn sich daniel und marty vllt auch mal dazu äußern würden (von euch hängt es nämlich ab) 

wo sich gerade unser lieblings pole meldet, wie siehts aus? haste lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (29. Juli 2011)

lust hab ich schon, aber leider keine zeit. nach posen und breslau gehts jetzt von zabrze nach rovereto. um 8uhr muss ich da sein 

einige von euch werde ich doch nächstes we in walbrzych treffen, oder? 
in berlin bin ich dann am 14.08. zurück.


----------



## franktrial (29. Juli 2011)

So ok. Dann nehme ich mal an, das wir so um 13:30 am Rewe sein sollen?


----------



## Nord_rulez (30. Juli 2011)

na hoppala -ruft mich doch der sebastian an- ja von uns aus geht alles klar soweit


----------



## ITOAOTI (30. Juli 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> wir sind jetzt 8 leutz mit bike plus meine freundin. ich werde mich in mein auto schwingen und mit ihr zusammen fahren. heißt, es müssen jetzt 7 leute mit bike untergebracht werden. meine idee: 3 leute in den T4 plus 7 bikes. die anderen 4 bei stephan ins auto. jetzt liegt´s mehr oder weniger an euch wo und wie ihr euch verabredet. ich helf mal ein bisschen. basti wohnt in pankow und könnte direkt von den "pankowboys" eingesammelt werden. dann gehts weiter zu stephan auf´n REWE parkplatz (rummelsburger ecke edisonstr) wo dann patrick, stephan, marcus und frank die bikes in den T4 schmeißen und sich bei stephan ins auto setzen. liegt also alles auf´n weg. nur noch auf´s adlergestell und ab gehts.is nur so ne idee. B = basti, C = REWE, D = CB
> http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=Ha...zHB97Q7RiAhEw;FUbjFQMd-cXbAA&mra=ls&via=3&z=8




Ich habe diesen jetzt erst gelesen und bin begeistert. Da muss ich ja nicht mal weit zum Treffpunkt fahren. Das ist ja genial. Da kann ich ja quasi nicht zu spät kommen  Cee Yah.

Ach ja noch ein wenig zur Belustigung zum frühen Morgen:


-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: Nehmt euch bitte Essen mit. Cottbus liegt in ...



Ode an Brandenburg - Reinald Grebe


----------



## pippi (31. Juli 2011)

morgen auf´s radl? freiwillige vor


----------



## -Sebastian- (31. Juli 2011)

Und alle treten einen Schritt zurück, bis auf einen 
Bin dabei.


----------



## pippi (31. Juli 2011)

yeah  das wetter soll ja besser werden. also ich hoffe wir können morgen ne runde unter freiem himmel fahren. da mein auto ab morgen 2tage inner polierwerkstatt steht,bin ich mit meinem bewegungsradius etwas eingehemmt, aber wir werden schon was trialbares finden denk ich. wir machen morgen nen ort und zeit aus. bis dann


----------



## Eisbein (31. Juli 2011)

wenn was fest steht, kannste mir ja bescheid geben oder es hier posten.


----------



## -Sebastian- (1. August 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27123324"]Regentag in der Trial-Halle in Cottbus on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## ITOAOTI (1. August 2011)

Wie wärs mit ner einfachen runde in deiner 'hood. Ist da nicht auch der Spielplatz mit der kletterwand dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (1. August 2011)

@basti: fantastisches video !!!! ich war nur am lachen  kaum 40min rum, wieder die uploadrate für diesen monat aufgebraucht 

achso wegen trialen. is ja immer noch alles nass. watt nu? cottbus?


----------



## ITOAOTI (1. August 2011)

Solange es nicht feucht von oben ist, sollte einem angenehmen trial-Nachmittag nichts im Wege stehen, oder? Ich könnte dich auch abholen. Dann können wir uns mir Basti woauchimmer treffen. Ich würde mal so gegen drei oder vier anpeilen. BTW: schickes vid. Gute Arbeit Basti. Danke.


----------



## -Sebastian- (1. August 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> ich war nur am lachen



Danke für euer Lob. Ich hatte beim Schneiden auch meinen Spass. Es muss viel mehr Quatsch gefilmt werden  

Regenradar sagt trocken. Hier kommt sogar grad die Sonne durch. Bis nachher ist doch sicher alles wieder getrocknet. 

13:00? ITITUTATI, wohin wollteste den pippi denn verschleppen?


----------



## -Sebastian- (1. August 2011)

So. 14:00 am Spielplatz mit Kletterwand:

[tourguide]971[/tourguide]


----------



## ITOAOTI (2. August 2011)

Jemand Bock auf Biketrial? Wie siehts so gegen sechs oder sieben aus? PdVN?


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2011)

stefan wollte evtl. Kaulsdorf nord fahren.

Ich würde dann auch vorbeikommen zum fotos machen und vll. um mir ein paar fahrminuten zu erschnorren  

Überlegs dir, ich bin ja in 15min da mit dem rad!


----------



## franktrial (2. August 2011)

ich wollte schon eher fahren 17:30 und stefan wird heute nicht dabei sein. kann jemand schon eher?


----------



## bertieeee (3. August 2011)

wenns wetter passt sind wir mit moby am samstag in berlin. also macht euch gedanken zwecks der spotwahl!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Sebastian- (3. August 2011)

bertieeee schrieb:


> wenns wetter passt sind wir mit moby am samstag in berlin. also macht euch gedanken zwecks der spotwahl!!!!!!!!!!!!



So lob ich mir das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. August 2011)

ich glaub dann komm ich mal mit kamera vorbei


----------



## pippi (4. August 2011)

hmm, schwierig. also basti und ich wollten morgen (freitag) mal wieder in die [ame="http://vimeo.com/25258997"]mainzerstr.[/ame] falls interesse besteht kann man das auch samstag machen und wir fahren freitag dafür [ame="http://vimeo.com/10042697"]kaulsdorf nord[/ame] an. entscheidet euch.


----------



## piefke77 (4. August 2011)

moinsen,

ich als Altherrenanfänger würde mich gern ein paar erfahrenen Trialierern anschließen. Ist das möglich oder sind Eure Spots eher nur Profis zu empfehlen?

Greetz
Tobias


----------



## pippi (4. August 2011)

piefke77 schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> ich als Altherrenanfänger würde mich gern ein paar erfahrenen Trialierern anschließen. Ist das möglich oder sind Eure Spots eher nur Profis zu empfehlen?
> 
> ...



hey tobias, erstens sind wir ja auch keine profis und zweitens ist jeder bei uns herzlich willkommen, solange du trial fährst oder es zumindest versuchst


----------



## piefke77 (4. August 2011)

super, ob ich's Freitag schaffe weiß ich nicht, aber wenn Ihr Samstag unterwegs seid, lass ich mich mal blicken.


----------



## -Sebastian- (4. August 2011)

piefke77 schrieb:


> ich als Altherrenanfänger



Was ist denn ein Altherrenanfänger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piefke77 (4. August 2011)

@-Sebastian-



-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Altherrenanfänger?



Ich habe 2010 zum ersten Mal auf einem Trialbike gestanden, hätte also auch blutiger Anfänger sagen können. 

ansonsten bin ich 

Jahrgang '77, besitze
leichte Stehfähigkeiten auf'm Rad und 
überwinde Absätze bis ca. 50cm Höhe, allerdings nur im Rollen oder mit schon aufgesetztem VR

Das war allerdings vor einem halben Jahr. Seitdem hab ich nicht mehr auf dem Rad gestanden. Du siehst, da fehlt noch einiges. Ich weiß, das ohne Learning by Doing nichts klappen wird, aber allein machts keinen Spaß, so dass das Rad dann meist in der Ecke stehen bleibt.

Greetz


----------



## -Sebastian- (4. August 2011)

77 - das hätte ich mir ja eigentlich an zwei Fingern abzählen können 
Ich hatte nur befürchtet, nicht mehr der Älteste zu sein. Angefangen hab ich auch 2010. Wie pippi schon gesagt hat: Einfach den Thread verfolgen und mit dazu kommen.


----------



## pippi (4. August 2011)

gut, da sich jetzt also niemand gemeldet hat, würd ich sagen wir treffen uns morgen 12uhr mainzerstr. und fahren dann samstag mit den CBern Kaulsdorf Nord. zeit gibts später.[tourguide]946[/tourguide]


----------



## Eisbein (4. August 2011)

samstag kaulsdorf nord: Ich werde da sein!


----------



## dane08 (4. August 2011)

ich komme morgen um ca. 14.00 in berlin an , müsste dann noch meinen kram wegbringen, mein rad zusammenbauen und wäre ab 15.00 fahrbereit. 
Wäre cool wenn ich dann bei euch mitfahren könnte.


----------



## bertieeee (4. August 2011)

hm kaulsdorf wollen wir nich lieber mauerpark anfangen oder volkspark?


----------



## -Sebastian- (4. August 2011)

Der Tümpel im Mauerpark ist bestimmt randvoll mit Wasser und Algen. Nicht so doll. Volkspark würde ich auch bevorzugen.


----------



## franktrial (4. August 2011)

also wenn's samstag nich zu spät wird und meine arme nicht abfaulen, bin ich nochn bisschen dabei, weil sonntag in der früh gehts ja nach polen ... 

@bertie+basti: wäre super, wenn wir samstag nochmal über die reise nach champéry quatschen könnten


----------



## Nord_rulez (4. August 2011)

wenns mit dem wetter passt lass ich mich an einem der beiden tage ebenfalls mal blicken


----------



## ITOAOTI (4. August 2011)

An der freitagsrunde kann ich leider nicht teilnehmen, da mir der Termin zu frûh ist. Daher würde ich lieber samstags in neukoln fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertieeee (5. August 2011)

wir kommen wohl doch erst am sonntag. wie schauts da aus hat jemand zeit?


----------



## piefke77 (5. August 2011)

moinsen,

wo würde ich Euch denn finden wenn von Kaulsdorf Nord oder Mauerpark die Rede ist?

Mauerpark, ist das beim Velodrom/ SSE Europasporpark? Wenn ja, dann vermutlich auf der Seite mit den vielen PKW Parkplätzen oder?

Kaulsdorf Nord kenne ich nur als U-Bahn-Station 

Danke schon mal
greetz


----------



## -Sebastian- (5. August 2011)

Der Treffpunkt wird hier immer nochmal kurz bekannt gegeben und auf einen Spot im Tourguide verlinkt: http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/categories/view/9

Also Mauerpark wäre üblicherweise hier:
[tourguide]791[/tourguide]

Und Kaulsdorf normalerweise hier:
[tourguide]810[/tourguide]


----------



## pippi (5. August 2011)

is ja super das hier im thread mal richtig was los ist, hat allerdings den nachteil das hier alle durcheinander reden und keiner mehr weiß, wann, wo und warum 

deswegen schmeiß ich jetzt wieder ne neue info in den raum. damit auch dane08 zum trialen kommt, treffen wir uns heute ab 15uhr kaulsdorf nord (ja das ist die u-bahn station) und rollen dann später ein bisschen in der umgebung rum. ca. 3-4 std.
[tourguide]810[/tourguide]


----------



## -Sebastian- (5. August 2011)

So machen was! 15:00 Kaulsdorf.

PS.: ja, ist nicht ganz so einfach hier im Frett nicht den Anschluss zu verlieren. Regelmäßiges Lesen strengstens empfohlen.


----------



## -Sebastian- (5. August 2011)

dane08 schrieb:


> ich komme morgen um ca. 14.00 in berlin an , müsste dann noch meinen kram wegbringen, mein rad zusammenbauen und wäre ab 15.00 fahrbereit.
> Wäre cool wenn ich dann bei euch mitfahren könnte.





pippi schrieb:


> damit auch dane08 zum trialen kommt, treffen wir uns heute ab 15uhr kaulsdorf nord



Noch cooler wäre natürlich gewesen, wenn Du auch gekommen wärst!


----------



## dane08 (5. August 2011)

tut mir leid, wäre gerne gekommen, aber leider hatte  mein bus verspätung und ich war erst ab 17.00 abfahrbereit . Dann hätte ich noch von der Turmstraße nach Kaulsdorf fahren müssen und bei meiner ortskenntnis hätte das ewig gedauert.(sprich ihr wärt schon quasi durch gewesen mit fahren)
Aber jetzt bin ich hier und mein rad ist zusammengebaut- ist für morgen schon etwas geplant? hab auch so langsam den überblick verkoren.


----------



## dane08 (6. August 2011)

da sich hier bis jetzt noch nichts weiter getan  hat, werde ich nun erstmal alleine von der turmstraße aus richtung kanzleramt usw. starten.
wer lust hat mir "gesellschaft" zu leisten, kann mich unter ( hab sie mal wieder raugenommen) erreichen (nich wundern wenn ich nicht direkt rangehe, habe das handy im rucksack, werde aber in regelmäßigen abständen nachgucken ob was drauf ist.)


----------



## piefke77 (6. August 2011)

Ach das ist ja ärgerlich, hab' gerade erst jetzt wieder hier reingeschaut. Wäre gern' dabeigewesen.
Wie sieht's aus mit morgen? Ich würde ja eine Gruppe aufmachen, aber als blutiger Anfänger ohne Kenntnis der Locations .
Also, falls morgen einer unterwegs ist, ich bin dabei .

Greetz
Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (7. August 2011)

Hi Leute. Wir haben uns für Sonntag für eine kleine Runde durch den Volkspark Friedrichshain entschieden. Am Montag werden wir dann an der Revaler Straße fahren.
Also Bertie, wann werdet ihr in Berlin fahrbereit sein?
Momentan sind es aus Berlin Basti und ich, die morgen fahren. Wer kommt noch?


----------



## pippi (7. August 2011)

um welche uhrzeit postest du denn hier? du sollst nachts doch schlafen, sonst biste immer so schnell kaputt beim trialen am montag, also morgen, werd ich mit am start sein hoffe ich. viel spass nacher


----------



## -Sebastian- (7. August 2011)

Um welche Uhrzeit antwortest Du denn? Volkspark ist recht. Wann? Wo?


----------



## ITOAOTI (7. August 2011)

Das hängt von den Cottbussern ab. Wenn die mal antworten würden... Bertie ist bestimmt schon in der Koje. Daher denke ich, dass von denen heute nicht mehr viel kommt.
Unabhängig von den Cottbussern würde ich so um zwei an Platz der Vereinten Nationen als Raumzeitpunkt anpeilen.


----------



## pippi (7. August 2011)

also bis jetzt is noch trocken... beeilt euch, ach nee stephan muss ja noch schlafen, weil er nachts im forum rum geistert


----------



## ITOAOTI (7. August 2011)

Buhuu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertieeee (7. August 2011)

wir verschieben das mal auf nächstes week da komm ich dann von freitag bis sonntag in berlin vorbai. wir rollen heut noch ne runde in dd mit moby. ich habe da noch paar kanten zu klären


----------



## pippi (7. August 2011)

jenau, klär das mal bertie. vllt sehn wa uns nächstes WE


----------



## ITOAOTI (7. August 2011)

Cottbus lässt uns im Stich. ... zu schade. Naja, ist nicht so schlimm. Ich verspreche, dass Berlin auch nächstes Wochenende da sein wird.
Anyway. Für alle anderen mitlese gilt:

Heute, 14.00 Uhr, Platz der Vereinten Nationen.


----------



## -Sebastian- (7. August 2011)

Ich konnte mich gestern nicht zurückhalten. Mir tut alles weh. Wir sehen uns dann um 14:00


----------



## piefke77 (7. August 2011)

ich bin auch mit von der Partie


----------



## Eisbein (8. August 2011)

heute anyone? 
am nachmittag schau ich mal im club vorbei, oder hat der zu? Eigentlich such ich ja nur den Markus...


----------



## pippi (8. August 2011)

ich werd mich nacher (15-17uhr) im fez bei den steinplatten aufhalten...


----------



## ITOAOTI (8. August 2011)

ich wollte eigentlich trialen? Bringst du auch dein Rad mit und fährst noch ein bisschen ?


----------



## ITOAOTI (8. August 2011)

Ich werd 1500 nicht ganz schaffen. Ich ziele auf 1600.


----------



## pippi (8. August 2011)

selbstverständlich nicht. ich werde nur die steinplatten zählen und sie in waagerecht und senkrecht unterteilen. dann mess ich diverse winkel und neigungen aus und fahr dann nach hause und schreib ne dr.arbeit drüber....

kannst mir gern ab 16uhr papier und stift reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (9. August 2011)

an alle trialwütigen. wir treffen uns morgen ab 16uhr im club.


----------



## ITOAOTI (9. August 2011)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## berlintrial (10. August 2011)

Endlich fahrt ihr mal wieder .
Werde wohl auch kommen .
Aber bestimmt etwas später


----------



## franktrial (10. August 2011)

Ich schaffe es heute nicht, ich hoffe dann aufs wochenende.


----------



## pippi (10. August 2011)

so neue kette is frisch ruffjenietet und einsatzbereit. mach mich auf´n weg in club.

@frank: schade, dann bis zum WE. kannst dir ja schon mal überlegen wo?


----------



## -Sebastian- (10. August 2011)

Kette? Lass uns an Deinen Erlebnisen teilhaben


----------



## pippi (10. August 2011)

das willst du nicht, glaub mir  kommste in club? oder biste JWD?? ick mach los...


----------



## -Sebastian- (10. August 2011)

Spektakuläre Geschichten sind doch immer willkommen 
Und ja, bin in JWD...


----------



## bertieeee (10. August 2011)

so ab freitag ca 1600 will ich irgendwo in berlin fahren, NUR WO? ihr seit an der reihe..... bis freitag dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (10. August 2011)

Déjà-vu


----------



## pippi (11. August 2011)

oppa hat FR jeburtstag, mit mir ist erst samstag wieder zu rechen bzw. heute  itotai mach´n spruch.


----------



## stonebreaker (11. August 2011)

Hey ihr Berliner.

Also ick fahr am Freitag nach Berlin und würde dann am Samstag und Sonntag och nen Ründchen mit euch drehen.
Bitte seid so gut wenn ihr wisst wo ihr fahrt und das hier reinschreibt stellt doch gleich eine link von google maps mit rein.

Gruß Alex


----------



## pippi (11. August 2011)

geht klar stoni  

an alle anderen, treffpunkt 15uhr fez bei de platten. da is noch watt zu klären, hoffe diesmal ohne kettenriss


----------



## montfa (11. August 2011)

suche in berlin thread:

ne funktionierende scheibenbremse:
- befüllt, entlüftet;
- sattel + hebel, scheibe ist nicht nötig.
- für links, für vorne.
- is, 160mm.
- sinvoll (also zb keinen gustav von 1999)

habt ihr was?


----------



## franktrial (11. August 2011)

ich hab noch ne martha mit 160mm scheibe rumliegen, müsste aber entlüftet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (11. August 2011)

@berti: wie sieht es diesmal mit kaulsdorf nord aus? zum einstieg. und samstag mal wieder viktoriapark?
@alle: oder habt ihr andere vorschläge?


----------



## -Sebastian- (11. August 2011)

montfa schrieb:


> suche in berlin thread:
> 
> ne funktionierende scheibenbremse:
> - befüllt, entlüftet;
> ...



Ne Bremse mit Sattel? Mein ganzes Fahrrad hat keinen Sattel!

Ich kann übrigens erst Sonntag 

Hope Mono. Hebel muss getauscht werden. Was haste denn damit vor?


----------



## pippi (11. August 2011)

montfa schrieb:


> suche in berlin thread:
> 
> ne funktionierende scheibenbremse:
> - befüllt, entlüftet;
> ...



hab ne luise mit koolstop belägen. funktionstüchtig und einsatz bereit.

@samstag: stephan und ich haben uns mainzerstr überlegt, bzw werfen ihn mal als vorschlag ein.


----------



## bertieeee (11. August 2011)

ok machen wir das so. sind doch die weissen steine oder Frank. soll ich dich wieder mitnehmen? ich wär dann so ca 1600-1630 bei dir.


----------



## franktrial (11. August 2011)

ja sind die weißen steine. wäre super wenn du mich mitnehmen kannst, ich bin dann zu Hause.


----------



## bertieeee (11. August 2011)

ok ich komm dann rum, bis morgen.


----------



## ITOAOTI (11. August 2011)

@framk & Bertie: Lasst uns morgen doch lieber an der Revaler Staße fahren. Hattet ihr nicht dort letztens Steine entdeckt? Am Samstag fahren wir dann in der Mainzer Straße.


----------



## bertieeee (12. August 2011)

ok treffen wir uns erstmal da


----------



## trial_asl (12. August 2011)

Halli Hallo,
ich komme aus Aschersleben und werde ab Dienstag für 3 Tage in Berlin arbeiten (Probe). Falls es dort klappt habt ihr dann einen neuen Trialer.
Jetz wollte ich fragen, ob jemand in den 3 Tagen vllt Zeit hat ne Runde zu fahren. Würde mein Bike schon gerne mitnehmen. Kenne mich in Berlin allerdings null aus. Arbeiten tue ich im pentahotel Köpenick. Vllt gibts da in der Nähe ja ein paar Leute?
Passen würde Mittwoch Vormittag / Mittag und Donnerstag den ganzen Tag.
Grüße


----------



## pippi (12. August 2011)

trial_asl schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> ich komme aus Aschersleben und werde ab Dienstag für 3 Tage in Berlin arbeiten (Probe). Falls es dort klappt habt ihr dann einen neuen Trialer.
> Jetz wollte ich fragen, ob jemand in den 3 Tagen vllt Zeit hat ne Runde zu fahren. Würde mein Bike schon gerne mitnehmen. Kenne mich in Berlin allerdings null aus. Arbeiten tue ich im pentahotel Köpenick. Vllt gibts da in der Nähe ja ein paar Leute?
> Passen würde Mittwoch Vormittag / Mittag und Donnerstag den ganzen Tag.
> Grüße



ick hab urlaub. da sollte sich doch was einrichten lassen 


@itoati: basti und ich sind auf die steine gestoßen. was soll der bertie da? die sind knie hoch, wackeln und stehen alle hintereinander. aber gut, versucht´s.

steht samstag jetzt mainzerstr?  12uhr????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (12. August 2011)

weiß leider nicht genau wo die steine in der revaler liegen, vielleicht kann ja jemand mal einen standpunkt reinsetzen.


----------



## pippi (12. August 2011)

wie gesagt das is nicht besonders. kaulsdorf nord hättet ihr mehr spass. aber bitte schön.man kommt über mehrere eingänge auf das gelände, aber von dirschauer/revalerstr lauft ihr genau drauf zu. da wo bei google die schwarze lagerhalle ist.

was ist nun mit samstag? mainzerstr????


----------



## bertieeee (12. August 2011)

oder wir fahren spandow? naja ich bin 1630 bei dir frank und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## ITOAOTI (12. August 2011)

Ok, wenn die Püppi sagt, dass Kauldorf interessanter ist, dann sollten wir vielleicht doch lieber dort fahren. Wenn Bertie 1630 bei Frank ist, dann könnt ihr auch nicht vor 1645 in Kaulsdorf sein. Daher schlage ich vor, *heute 1700 Kaulsdorf Nord - hier.
*
Morgen fahren wir dann an der Mainzer Straße. Ich denke 1400 wäre realistisch. Der Stonebreaker und Pippi sind dann morgen auch mit von der Partie. Das klingt nach ner coolen Runde an nem coolen Spot. Yeeha! Ich werd noch Südafrika-Martin Bescheid geben, wenn wir uns auf nen Termin geeinigt haben.


----------



## bertieeee (12. August 2011)

ok dann halt so


----------



## pippi (12. August 2011)

bertieeee schrieb:


> oder wir fahren spandow? naja ich bin 1630 bei dir frank und dann sehen wir weiter.



ha, erwischt... "ich schreib das nicht mit w" 

samstag is dann also geklärt. allerdings ist treffpunkt um 12uhr du schnarchnase 
[tourguide]946[/tourguide]


----------



## ITOAOTI (12. August 2011)

Ui, da muss ich wohl mal früher ins Bett gehen. Ich denke fürs Training kann man das ja mal machen. Morgen um 12. Cee Yah.


----------



## stonebreaker (12. August 2011)

Oh is des früh. Naja wenns denn sein muss. ich hoffe ich hab net mehr so viel standgas. Aber is cool. bin dabei


----------



## montfa (12. August 2011)

franktrial schrieb:


> ich hab noch ne martha mit 160mm scheibe rumliegen, müsste aber entlüftet werden.


ist die nicht zu schwach? und hm, entlüften...


			
				-Sebastian- schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Bremse mit Sattel? Mein ganzes Fahrrad hat keinen Sattel!


heißt es nicht so?


			
				-Sebastian- schrieb:
			
		

> Hope Mono. Hebel muss getauscht werden.


bin kein fän von hope, bremshebel sind hässlich  trotzdem danke.


			
				-Sebastian- schrieb:
			
		

> Was haste denn damit vor?





pippi schrieb:


> hab ne luise mit koolstop belägen. funktionstüchtig und einsatz bereit.


und bestimmt auch komplett in schwarz? dürfte ich die dann probe fahren?


pippi schrieb:


> ick hab urlaub. da sollte sich doch was einrichten lassen


ich auch!

mit sozialistischem gruß
kamerade mtf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_asl (13. August 2011)

@pippi: hört sich sehr gut an. was hälst du von mittwoch um 10.00 Uhr? muss nachmittags arbeiten und würde die zeit gerne nutzen. (deswegen schon so früh)
Treffpunkt musst du mir mal sagen. Navigiere dann mit auto hin. 
Hier mal meine Nummer: 0151/15208331
Grüße


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. August 2011)

pippi ich hab auch urlaub. kommste rum?


----------



## ITOAOTI (13. August 2011)

So Leute, an alle, die heute noch nicht genug hatten: Morgen fahren wir noch einmal. Diesmal in Spandau. Wir treffen uns *um 1300* *an den Steinen vor den Spandau Arcaden* hier.


----------



## pippi (14. August 2011)

trial_asl schrieb:


> ..... was hälst du von mittwoch um 10.00 Uhr?
> Grüße


hatte ich erwähnt das ich urlaub hab. da steh ich doch nicht nachts auf um um 10uhr zu trialen ab wann musst du denn arbeiten? könnte spots in köpenick organisieren 



Trialmaniax schrieb:


> pippi ich hab auch urlaub. kommste rum?



hab kein auto. braucht meine frau um zur arbeit zu kommen. holste mich ab?


----------



## trial_asl (14. August 2011)

@pippi: muss halb 3 arbeiten.


----------



## pippi (14. August 2011)

trial_asl schrieb:


> @pippi: muss halb 3 arbeiten.



dann würde ja um 11uhr auch noch gehen. wir wollen ja nur nen bissl und nich voll ans limit gehen. du solltest vllt auch nich so ausgepowert zum 1. arbeitstag erscheinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_asl (14. August 2011)

@pippi: um 11 is ok. schreibste dann nochma rein wo der spot is, damit ich es auch finde ;-)


----------



## montfa (14. August 2011)

Guess who's back, back again.


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9caz1R1lo-8"]Eminem - Without Me [HD]      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## pippi (14. August 2011)

montfa schrieb:


> Guess who's back, back again.
> 
> 
> Eminem - Without Me [HD]      - YouTube



yeah yeah, montfa in da house   hoffe du hast viel neuen elan zum trialen mitgebracht, kannst mir dann was abgeben. ich hab meinen heute in spandau unter nem stein liegen gelassen


----------



## montfa (14. August 2011)

mensch mensch. ich bin seit flöha keinmal (ja, mit K am anfang!)  fahren gewesen. also lust hab ich schon. es kann aber i-wie so aussehen: [ame="http://vimeo.com/25778306"]PMS #7: the bail edit on Vimeo[/ame] ... nur mitm rad ;D


----------



## pippi (14. August 2011)

sehr witzig mr montman hab gut gelacht. ich treff mich mit einem gast am mittwoch um 11uhr zum trialen, entweder fez oder club oder bellevue oder glienicker oder spindlersfeld. haste lust und zeit? und nen auto?  dann könnten wir auch nach leipzig mit clemens ne runde rollen. am besten donnerstag = geburtstagstrial ich zahle sprit und spesen


----------



## montfa (14. August 2011)

ja und ja.

morgen will ich unbedingt fahren.

am donnerstag könnten wir auch nach dresden. das kann ich dir jetzt mit 99%iger sicherheit sagen. wer hat g-tag?


----------



## pippi (15. August 2011)

montfa schrieb:


> ja und ja.
> 
> morgen will ich unbedingt fahren.
> 
> am donnerstag könnten wir auch nach dresden. das kann ich dir jetzt mit 99%iger sicherheit sagen. wer hat g-tag?



na clemens hat sein g.tag.  und warum jetzt dresden? heute kann ich nicht.


----------



## Rheingauer (15. August 2011)

Hi, 

ich komme morgen fuer ein paar Tage nach Berlin. Bike ist dabei. Will möglichst viele Spots in Berlin mitnehmen. Ich denke da könnt ihr mir helfen, oder ? 


Mittwoch zb?


gruß
Basti

@Stonebreaker
komme 16 Uhr an.


----------



## stonebreaker (15. August 2011)

Hey Basti.

Ruf einfach an wenn du wat trinken gehen willst.Mit Radfahren hat sich so wie so erledigt.

An alle nochmal:






Gruß Alex


----------



## -Sebastian- (15. August 2011)

Born + Schweißen = ReBorn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (15. August 2011)

born through.


----------



## montfa (15. August 2011)

ich werde morgen und am mittwoch und am donnerstag fahren.

dienstag: 18uhr, platz der vereinten nationen.

mittwoch: 11 uhr. pippi wird den spot aussuchen.

donnerstag: leipzig ;P


----------



## bertieeee (16. August 2011)

du hast einfach nur zuviel gegapt alex!!!!


----------



## pippi (16. August 2011)

wir bleiben wegen trial asl am mittwoch in köpenick.treffpunkt 11 uhr im bellevue park.  den grünen pfeil ansteuern bitte


----------



## AleX_TriaL (16. August 2011)

Falls ihr Donnerstag in Leipzig fahrt bin ich dabei. Gruß, Alex


----------



## pippi (16. August 2011)

na los clemens, mach mal´n spruch. wärst du donnerstag bereit für uns? wir würden so gegen 10uhr starten. spätestens 13uhr bei dir. 5h trialen und ab nach hause?


Rheingauer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich komme morgen fuer ein paar Tage nach Berlin. Bike ist dabei. Will möglichst viele Spots in Berlin mitnehmen. Ich denke da könnt ihr mir helfen, oder ?
> 
> ...



wir bleiben wegen trial asl am mittwoch in köpenick.treffpunkt 11 uhr im bellevue park. den grünen pfeil ansteuern bitte


----------



## Rheingauer (16. August 2011)

So, 

Wie komme ich denn nach Köpenick. ? Werde wohl mit dem Auto fahren müssen. Starten tue ich aus steglitz/schlossstrasse. 

Oder geht es auch per Bahn? 

Gruss
Basti


----------



## -Sebastian- (16. August 2011)

Geht auch mit der S-Bahn. Musste halt noch en bissl in die Pedale treten...


----------



## Trialmaniax (16. August 2011)

also boys. bei mir entscheiden sich morgen paar sachen. da kann ich euch gegen mittag sagen ob es donnerstag klappt. nach jetzigen kenntnisstand würde ich aber sagen , es klappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheingauer (17. August 2011)

Bin unterwegs. Dauert aber noch etwas.


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. August 2011)

Wegen Leipzig am Donnerstag:

Parken geht recht gut bei Punkt A, der Täubchenweg. Punkt B is dann die Moritzbastei als Treffpunkt. Wir hatten jetzt 14 Uhr angepeilt. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=T%C3%A4ubchenweg&daddr=Augustusplatz&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=51.339312,12.380261&spn=0.008096,0.016544&sll=51.337462,12.385969&sspn=0.00803,0.016544&geocode=FWpYDwMdaBS9AA%3BFapcDwMd5OW8AA&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=16&vpsrc=0&z=16


----------



## Rheingauer (17. August 2011)

Hat heute leider nicht geklappt. Habe mich zeitlich verschätzt und dann auch noch verfahren. :-(
Bin dann erst 12:30Uhr an dem SkatePark angekommen. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. 

Könnt ihr mir ein paar Spots in GoogleMaps markieren die man unbedingt sehen sollte?.
Was ich schon gehört habe ist das der Mauerpark und der NatursteinSpot gut sein sollen.
Kann ruhig auch etwas Streetlastiges wie der Spot im Bellevue Park sein.


gruß
Basti


----------



## -Sebastian- (17. August 2011)

Einfach ganz oben auf dieser Seite auf Tour und Spotguide klicken und nach Trialspots sortieren.


----------



## pippi (17. August 2011)

schade, ham wa uns wohl grad verpasst. sind schon zum nächsten spot gerollt. am besten du versuchst es mal hier und suchst dir selber was aus, oder du schließt dich denen an die sich für morgen hier verabreden.musst halt nur pünktlich sein

@clemens: bis jetzt sieht´s bei mir schlecht aus. hab jetzt kühlakku und bandage drum. wenn das knie weiter so anschwillt sollten wir das lieber auf nächste woche verschieben.


----------



## ITOAOTI (18. August 2011)

Hat jemand von den hiergebliebenen lust und Zeit gegen sechs ne runde am bachlauf fahren zu gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheingauer (18. August 2011)

@itoaoti
Habe es leider zu spaet gelesen. schade. 


War heute auf einer kleinen Tour. Kleistpark, am Wasserfall( leider viel zu voll), Mainzerstrasse und zum Schluss in dem Skatepark Hasenheide. 

Alles ziemlich gut. Nur der KleistparkSpot war nicht so schoen gepflegt und nen toter stinkender Hase lag mitten auf den Steinen :-(

Die naechsten Tage moechte ich noch Funpark Buergerpark, Platz der vereinten nationen und den Mauerpark besuchen 

Und natuerlich noch mit echten Berlinern trialen gehen  Ich versuche auch puenktlich zu sein. 

gruss
basti


----------



## pippi (18. August 2011)

Rheingauer schrieb:


> ....Und natuerlich noch mit echten Berlinern trialen gehen ....



ha wie lustig, heißt auf deutsch er will sich nicht mit so´m delitzsch abklatsch abgeben  nichts für ungut toitoi. (toitoi ist ein dixi-klo-hersteller)

ok reicht jetzt. also für morgen ist erholung geplannt. samstag könnten wir ne session starten. so ab 12uhr wär dufte.


----------



## Rheingauer (19. August 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> ha wie lustig, heißt auf deutsch er will sich nicht mit so´m delitzsch abklatsch abgeben  nichts für ungut toitoi. (toitoi ist ein dixi-klo-hersteller)



Oh sorry , da bin ich wohl ins Fettnaepfchen getreten  Meinte alle die in und um Berlin wohnen.


----------



## pippi (19. August 2011)

schon ok, is ja nur spass. also ich schlag jetzt mal für morgen was vor. wir treffen uns klosterkirche und rollen mal wieder ne große runde durch die city. dachte da so an alex bzw neptunbrunnen. dann rüber zum kupfergraben usw. vllt finden wir auch mal wieder was neues.
alternativ hätten wir noch "unser kleines felsenmeer" gegenüber vom kleistpark. von dem man dann auch in victoria park fahren könnte. wäre aber halt alles natur pur und denkemal nichts für unseren rheingauer. aber mir is egal.war halt nur so ne idee.


----------



## ITOAOTI (19. August 2011)

Mensch Pippi, da hast du unseren Gast verunsichert. Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, einfach mal Klappe halten.

@ rheingauer: ich hatte dich schon verstanden. Der Pippi hat im moment so ne Phase.


----------



## pippi (19. August 2011)

ey mr. möchtegern sombrero, nich rum labern, sondern spot auswählen P.S.: meine phase is schön, bist ja nur neidisch


----------



## ITOAOTI (19. August 2011)

Ich kann heut erst ab etwa halb sieben. Also würde ich mich euch anschließen, wenn ihr schon früher fahren wollt. BTW: ich würde gern mal wieder die mauerpark runde oder die prinzenbad runde fahren.


----------



## Rheingauer (19. August 2011)

Natur ist gut. Spass werde ich da auch haben. Ihr entscheidet. Ich brauche nur einen googlemaps link und die Uhrzeit.


----------



## ITOAOTI (19. August 2011)

Ich werd nachher so gegen halb-dreiviertel sieben am Platz der Vereinten Nationen sein. So wie's aussieht werde ich alleine sein. Falls doch noch jemand Lust hat, kommt vorbei.


----------



## pippi (19. August 2011)

so die mehrheit hat entschieden. wir treffen uns morgen um 12uhr im mauerpark in der warmup-zone
bitte nach oben scrollen zum grünen pfeil  bis jetzt kommt nur das SS-team. marcin versucht es. patrick und karsten geh ich noch auf´n sack. und der rest der heimlich mitliest, hat auch zu erscheinen bis morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (19. August 2011)

Frank hat auch zugesagt.


----------



## _piefke_ (19. August 2011)

moinsen,

12 is knapp, aber ich werd´s auf jeden Fall versuchen zu schaffen. 

greetz


----------



## _piefke_ (21. August 2011)

Moinsen, ich werde mal ab 14:00 Uhr den Osthafen Spot checken. Wer Lust hat kommt vorbei.

hier:
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/984


----------



## pippi (21. August 2011)

guten morgen, also wir treffen uns morgen (montag) 16:30uhr und sarten dann ne kleine runde am ufer entlang.


----------



## montfa (22. August 2011)

bin dabei. will jemand aus lichtenberg mitfahren?


----------



## pippi (22. August 2011)

montfa schrieb:


> bin dabei. will jemand aus lichtenberg mitfahren?



ich ich ich, bin 15uhr bei dir


----------



## ITOAOTI (22. August 2011)

Wieso 1500 wolltest du nicht 1630 fahren? Ich arbeite wie immer bis ca 1700, fahr dann heim und könnte dann gege 1730 aufm Rad stehen.


----------



## franktrial (22. August 2011)

ich dachte auch 16:30 und wäre gerne bei marcin mitgefahren. der spot liegt leider an so einen ort, wo man so schlecht hinkommt mit den öffentlichen.


----------



## pippi (23. August 2011)

montfa und ich düsen ca. 12uhr richtung teutoburgerplatz. heißt wir sind zwischen 12:30uhr und 13:00uhr da. falls jemand lust hast....[tourguide]782[/tourguide]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafe.hdjk (23. August 2011)

Hi Leutz > das CAFE hat am Samstag, den 27.8. ein schönes Festival: "STOMP 21^" > ab 14 Uhr spilen nette Bands ! Platz zum Fahren wird es wenig geben ... aber wer Musik mag  und Zeit hat, der ist eingeladen !  Eintritt ist frei !  Gruß Jan

Infos bei Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=193432970677911&ref=ts

oder www.hdjk.de


----------



## pippi (23. August 2011)

warum nicht, schön nach´m wettkampf bissl musik und stimmung, ich hätt lust


----------



## cafe.hdjk (23. August 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> warum nicht, schön nach´m wettkampf bissl musik und stimmung, ich hätt lust




und grill !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






der eintritt ist frei !


----------



## pippi (24. August 2011)

morgen steht ein bissl ausdauer auf´n program in der revalerstr. um 18uhr. 

ich hab auch früher zeit. also wenn jemand lust hat sich früher in L-berg zu treffen und dann gegen 18uhr runter zu rollen zur revaler. bitte melden, ansonsten geh ick wieda allein uff de pirsch


----------



## Am10yak (25. August 2011)

moins zusammen, ich hoffe ich schreibe nicht in den total falschen bereich 
bin nen voll anfänger der vor kurzem mal mit nem trail fahren durfte und seit dem begeistert von dem sport ist. Habe mir viele videos und foren angeguckt und wollte mich jetzt mal nach einem einsteiger trial umschauen. Aber irgendwie habe ich fest gestellt das es in berlin und umgebung echt schwer is nen trial zu finden und im ganzen internet ich such nichts wirklich unter 1000+ sehe... Gucke ich einfach nur falsch oder muss ich mit so viel rechnen ?

ich sach schonmal danke

rin gerockt !!


----------



## tinitram (25. August 2011)

Am10yak schrieb:


> ... Gucke ich einfach nur falsch oder muss ich mit so viel rechnen ? ...



kommt drauf an was Du suchst:
* wenn du ein neues Rad willst, wirst du bei entsprechend guter Konfiguration selten unter 1000 kommen
* wenn dir auch ein gebrauchtes reicht (Verkaufe Thread) kannst du auch für die Hälfte was gutes abreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Am10yak (25. August 2011)

könnte man eigentlich auch mal mit euch mitfahren, auch wenn man noch ein trial hat um einfach mal zu staunen und sich im vorfeld schonmal den einen oder anderen trick abzugucken. Hätte da nen wirklich tollen curser 

finde es total geil wie des hier alles so geplannt wir bzw auch immer mal spontan...


----------



## Am10yak (25. August 2011)

hmm bekomme des mit dem bearbeiten icht hin... 
 dsnke für den tipp mit den gebrauchträdern schonmal... Blicke noch nicht ganz im forum durch... Mal gucken ob da was für anfänger dabei is.


----------



## Nord_rulez (25. August 2011)

@ Am10yak

ich hab dir mal ne private nachricht geschickt. lies sie dir mal durch. man kann sich ja mal treffen und du kannst probefahren

gruß, marty


----------



## montfa (25. August 2011)

@pippi: ich komme heute leider nicht zum fahren, keine zeit. eventuel morgen, so für ne stunde.

@ am10yak: ich werde demnächst (so in 2-3 wochen) mein fahrrad verkaufen. du könntest es dann probe fahren, vielleicht gefällt es dir. und der preis wird auch weit unter 1000eur liegen.


----------



## -Sebastian- (25. August 2011)

Ist das jetzt der Verkaufe-Frett? 
@Marty: Isses das Monty? Ein tolles Bike. Ich würd mir genau das kaufen, wenn ich mit dem Trialen anfangen würde
@montfa: Das ist aber auch keine schlechte Wahl. Zwei coole Bikes!

Wer da nicht zugreift ist selber schuld! Grüße aus Kiel, wir sehen uns in Calbe...


----------



## Nord_rulez (25. August 2011)

@basti: genau um den hobel handelt es sich. ein radl mit dem schon 2 eingestiegen sind und nun nichtmehr aufhören können


----------



## berlintrial (26. August 2011)

Will allen die nach Calbe fahren nur schnell 
Viel GlÃ¼ck, Erfolg und eine verletzungs frei fahrt wÃ¼nschen .
î


----------



## pippi (27. August 2011)

isser nich süß?  danke wenn´s trocken bleibt würde mir es schon reichen...


----------



## _piefke_ (27. August 2011)

moinsen,

ich werd' so gegen 11 hier http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/984 sein und ein wenig mein Gleichgewicht trainieren. Wer Lust hat kommt vorbei. Vielleicht die zwei Pankower von letzten Samstag?

PS: den Jungs die nach Calbe fahren natürlich auch von mir viel Erfolg! 

Greetz
Tobias


----------



## pippi (27. August 2011)

wär ich mal hier geblieben und hätte mit dir gleichgewicht geübt. dann könnt ich jetzt noch laufen zitat: letzter platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _piefke_ (28. August 2011)

Uuiiii, das klingt aber gar nicht gut . Heißt das Du bist auf dem letzten Platz gelandet, weil Du nicht genügend Gleichgewicht hattest. Hoffentlich hast Du Dich nicht ernsthaft verletzt und wir sich Dich hier demnächst mit Krücken pausieren.

Apropo pausieren, der Grund warum ich nur Gleichgewicht über ist der hier.

klick
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8665559#post8665559


Greetz


----------



## pippi (29. August 2011)

da ich grad viel Zeit hab bzw Langeweile, hab ich mir mal die Ergebnisse der gesamt ODM angeschaut:

Senoirs

Frank:     4 Läufe mit 61 Punkten
Ronny:    3 Läufe mit 55 Punkten
Stephan: 3 Läufe mit 33 Punkten

Masters

Marcin: 4 Läufe mit 70 Punkten
Leon:   3 Läufe mit 54 Punkten
Nils:     2 Läufe mit 24 Punkten

Heißt, bis zum letzten Lauf ist noch alles offen. (noch 2 Läufe) evntl. wird der schlechteste Lauf gestrichen.Also dran bleiben Jungs


----------



## montfa (29. August 2011)

wenn du langeweile hast, komm mit uns bierchen trinken. wir treffen uns mit ITO gegen halb 9.


----------



## Icke84 (31. August 2011)

so ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu wort, ich denke hier kann ich euch besser erreichen als per sms. weil wer weiß ob ich noch aktuelle handynummern habe 

ich bin schonwieder nen jahr älter geworden und würde da jerne wie letztes jahr ne kleien feier bei mir zuhause machen. nämlich am 3.9. so ab 21uhr.

dachte da an stefan (falls er es doch schafft), marcin, stephan und sebastian. die anderen nicht sauer sein. das sind die jungs mit denen ich am meisten zu tun hatte 

also sacht ma bescheid ob ihr lust und zeit habt. für die singles. mädels sind auch dabei 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## pippi (31. August 2011)

ha wie lustig, keiner von den dreien ist single, jeder hat da irgendwas am laufen, aber trotzdem viel spass euch, ich kann definitiv nicht und soweit ich weiß, ist stephan mit frau auch bei uns eingeladen. marcin weiß ich nicht genau (is ja auch nich meine feier) und basti schwirrt mit frank inner schweiz rum. ich sach doch verschieb datt lieber


----------



## Icke84 (31. August 2011)

okay 

kommen aber auch so genug leute, also kein problem.


----------



## ITOAOTI (1. September 2011)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit heute Abend gegen sieben im Club fahren zu gehen?


----------



## koxxdriver (2. September 2011)

Moin Leute bin dieses WE wieder in Berlin, hat einer lust am Sonntag zu Fahren?


----------



## -Sebastian- (3. September 2011)

Wollte mal kurz aus Champery Grüßen. Kostenloses WLAN gefunden 
Hannes ist im Finale. Wisst ihr bestimmt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (3. September 2011)

-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Wollte mal kurz aus Champery Grüßen. Kostenloses WLAN gefunden
> Hannes ist im Finale. Wisst ihr bestimmt schon.



hey cool, nee ich krieg hier irgndwie nichts mit. halt uns ruhig auf dem laufendem. bilder erwünscht viel spass euch noch.



koxxdriver schrieb:


> Moin Leute bin dieses WE wieder in Berlin, hat einer lust am Sonntag zu Fahren?


lust schon, bin aber noch verhindert wegen nem sturz letztes WE.


----------



## -Sebastian- (3. September 2011)

Mit Bildern ist doof. Ich hab hier kaum Empfang. Und das kostenlose WLAN ist im Tal beim Bäcker ;-) Spätestens Dienstag dann. Video gibt's auch. Im Semi-Finale hab ich nur Hannes gefilmt. Im Finale werde ich versuchen mindestens zwei Sektionen mit allen Fahrern zu machen. Heute Nachmittag dann 20" Finals. Gilles fährt übrigens auch bei 20" mit und 5en kann der auch machen. (@montfa: Der Trend geht zu 20" )

Was gibts noch zu berichten? 



Die Deutschen Junioren sind gut drauf. Hat echt Spaß gemacht da zuzuschaun 
Benito kann sich an einem 110cm Treter gleich drei Mal ne 5 abholen, den alle anderen gar nicht als Treter gefahren sind. War eigentlich ein schräges Gap. Wahrscheinlich hat er einfach nicht glauben können, dass gerade er da nicht hoch kommt. 
Die Spanier und Gilles bis über dem Bauch in nem eiskalten Gebirgsbach stehen zu seh'n war schon auch geil! So kalt kommt in Spanien das Wasser nicht mal aus dem Kühlschrank. 
Hannes kann schönere HookUps als Gilles und Bealay. Sauber aufs Hinterrad gezogen! 

Ich glaub das waren so die Highlights in aller Kürze. 
Euer Reporter vor Ort.


----------



## tinitram (3. September 2011)

So - nach längerer Pause fahr ich heut mal wieder: 
bin ab 14:00 Uhr im Volkspark Friedrichshain am Bachlauf


----------



## koxxdriver (3. September 2011)

ja weiß zwar nicht wo das ist aber ich werd das schon finden, schreib hier einfach mal meine tel rein. Kannst mich ja mal anrufen fallst ich 14:00 Uhr noch nicht da bin. 01732949296


----------



## tinitram (4. September 2011)

hmm - sieht ganz nach nem Mißverständnis aus. Ich war gestern (Samstag) fahren... heute (Sonntag) kann ich nicht ;(

Bachlauf: http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/780
Der war gestern aber nicht befahrbar. Hab nicht damit gerechnet dass da so viele Kinder rumspringen...

Fahr lieber gleich zur Revaler Strasse:
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/986


----------



## franktrial (6. September 2011)

Gehe heute noch mit itoaoti am nöldnerplatz fahren. 17:30 uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Am10yak (7. September 2011)

moin moin, 
so ich habe endlich nen Trial gefunden und habe meine ersten versuche gestartet...glaube sah sehr lustig aus xD
Genau jetzt kommt auch die frage aller fragen...
besteht die Möglichkeit, mal mit euch mitzufahren und mir vielleicht den ein oder anderen tipp dabei mitzunehmen.
Versuche mir irgendwie ein paar Sachen über Youtube anzueignen oder zu verstehen wie es klappen soll... aber des ist doch schwerer als ich dacht xD

So den will ich nicht weiter nerven und Wünsche euch erstmal nen angenehmen Abend und vielleicht sieht man sich ja die Tage xD


----------



## -Sebastian- (7. September 2011)

Hallo Am10yak, klar kannst Du bei uns mitfahren. Einfach regelmäßig den Fret beobachten und dazukommen, wenn wir uns verabreden. Das funzt in jedem Fall besser als Youtube anschauen.


----------



## Am10yak (7. September 2011)

Sehr cool vielen dank, den gucke ich mal das ich des bis dahin noch etwas mehr als gerade aus fahren kann xD


----------



## Am10yak (8. September 2011)

na toll, direkt am frühen morgen schon schlechte laune... Des hat man davon wenn man nen gebrauchtes trial kauft... Heute morgen 2 mal in die pedale getretten zack kette ab (also irgendwie dieser kleine bolzen abgeflogen) und ein zahnrad vorne bei dem pedalen blatt ketten dings da agebrochenn... Mal gucken ob nen fahrrad laden dowas hat... Oder wo auch immer man sowas her bekommt...


----------



## pippi (8. September 2011)

Am10yak schrieb:


> na toll, direkt am frühen morgen schon schlechte laune... Des hat man davon wenn man nen gebrauchtes trial kauft... Heute morgen 2 mal in die pedale getretten zack kette ab (also irgendwie dieser kleine bolzen abgeflogen) und ein zahnrad vorne bei dem pedalen blatt ketten dings da agebrochenn... Mal gucken ob nen fahrrad laden dowas hat... Oder wo auch immer man sowas her bekommt...



sorry am10yak, selber schuld. niemals gebrauchte ketten fahren. immer gleich ne neue drauf. du weißt nie wie lange oder schwer sie im einsatz war oder wie er sie genietet hat. bestell dir eine vernüftige bei trialmarkt.de. aber keine half-link ketten.also nur die obersten 4 stehen zur auswahl.

und das mit dem zahn der dir aus´m ritzel gebrochen ist, ist eher selten und äusserst unglücklich.keine ahnung was du für´n antrieb fährst, aber deiner beschreibung nach klang es nicht nach trialparts. kettenblätter gibt´s nicht beim trial. nur schraub-oder steckritzel bzw. freilaufritzel.

wenn du ernsthaft am ball bleiben möchtest, solltest du über vernünftige erneuerungen nachdenken. wir stehn dir auch zur seite wie du siehst


----------



## Am10yak (8. September 2011)

sehr cool vielen dank. Jo mit den teilen... Ich habe des mal bei uns gegenüber in den fahrradladen gebracht, der tausch jetzt erstmal alles so aus des ich wieder fahren kann. Mach alles für 20 euro und den, jo habe halt 0 plan von fahrrädern daher kann ich nicht sagen was wo wie und warum verbaut worden ist... Weis nur des es nen 20 zoll trial is und ich 50 euro bezahlt habe...


----------



## pippi (8. September 2011)

Am10yak schrieb:


> ... Weis nur des es nen 20 zoll trial is und ich 50 euro bezahlt habe...



ha wie geil dann darf natürlich auch mal was kaputt gehen. allein ein freilaufritzel würde 50 kosten, hast also demnach nen echtes schnäppchen gemacht.(ohne dass ich das bike gesehen habe)


----------



## Am10yak (8. September 2011)

naja hab jetzt die kette und so mmal machen lassen. Is aber halt nur schiss... Muss mich da mal informieren wie man des selbst wechselt und so aber ich kann wenigstens wieder fahren  jetzt muss ich nurnoch warten bis ihr auch fahrt ;-)


----------



## Am10yak (8. September 2011)

gibt es eigentlich ne möglichkeit in berlin zu fahren auch wenn es regnet oder hat man den entweder pech, wird nass oder kann in den regen bzw schnee monaten nicht fahren ?!


----------



## montfa (8. September 2011)

ein fahrrad für 50eur für den anfang ist garnicht schlecht. so kannst du basics lernen und sich noch überblick in dem sport verschaffen, bevor du seriöses geld für neues (neues-gebrauchtes) fahrrad ausgibst. 

bei schlechtem wetter fahren wir manchmal in so einem club... oder in flöha und thalheim. aber es gilt auch: bla-bla-bla schlechte kelidung 

und jetzt zur sache: wer ist am samstag mit dabei? spätsommer wurde heute in radio angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Am10yak (8. September 2011)

hmm, jo also wäre so am 12:30 - 13:00 verfügbar, wenn ich bis dahin mein kettenproblem in den griff bekomme... irgendwie habe ich eben eine vom fahrradladen drauf bekommen und zack.... 2 S- bahn stationen und 50m später macht es knack und es is nen kleiner riss in inem bindeglied drin... man kann zwar noch fahren aber ich denke mal, da muss ich vor samstag mir noch irgendwo ne neue und diesmal ne ordendliche besorgen und draufmachen lassen...

aber zum fahrerrischen teil nochmal xD ich wäre samstag am start xD


----------



## montfa (8. September 2011)

das bedeutet nur, dass die kette von nem amateur montiert wurde. ich würde es an deiner stelle nicht mehr fahren. mein rat: finde nen BMX laden in deiner gegend und kauf dir da eine kette: kmc k810 oder kmc k710. ist genau dasselbe, was trialmarkt verkauft, sparst du dir aber versandkosten. die kette kannst du dann am samstag mitbringen und ich helfe dir mit der montage. 

aber ob ich es um 12:30 schaffe, weiss ich noch nicht. ich würde eher gegen 15uhr fahren gehen.


----------



## Am10yak (8. September 2011)

alles klar den gucke ich morgen mal was ich da so finde... aber ich sage es schonmal im vorraus....wenn ihr des fahrrad sehr bekommt ihr sicherlich des kotzen is wirklich nciht toll... beide reifen/räder/felgen wie auch immer xD haben ne 8 drin und eier hier und eier da... aber  des ruig stehen bleiben sollte tortzdem drin sein xD

jo mir is des wurst kann Samstag bin erst frühstücken und ab 12:30 ca. habe ich frei xD

gucke nur des ich morgen den ne kette finde... wo gibtsn in berlin nen guten bmx laden... is egal wo solange es im BVG (A) bereich is xD


----------



## montfa (8. September 2011)

flair bmx oder so. mainzer str, f-hain.


----------



## Am10yak (8. September 2011)

alles klar danke...

wo willstn den am Samstag fahren bzw. was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe wo solln der (Spot) sein xD


----------



## _piefke_ (9. September 2011)

Samstag wäre ich auch wieder mal dabei, Zeit und Ort ist mir fast wurscht.


----------



## pippi (9. September 2011)

erbamt sich heute zufällig jemand mit nem krüppel auf´s rad zu steigen? will mal schaun was so geht


----------



## pippi (9. September 2011)

so der erste freiwillige hat sich schon gemeldet marcin und ich treffen uns 16:30uhr im mauerpark beim brunnen.
[tourguide]791[/tourguide]


----------



## Am10yak (9. September 2011)

muss heute leider lange arbeiten sonst sehr gerne... Tja und morgen... Hmm kenne mich nicht so mit den spots aus, also was ihr fahren wollt. Aber von dennen die bis jetzt so immer mal genant worden sind kenne ich leider nur den mauerpark. Wie wäre es den mit dem um 15 uhr ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (9. September 2011)

ich werd´s morgen nich schaffen.

ich bestell am sonntag was bei jan. braucht sonst noch wer irgendwas, ich geb ein aus


----------



## Am10yak (10. September 2011)

Abend zusammen,
ich wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand aus meiner Technischen Trauer die ich für mein neues/altes Trial habe raus helfen kann. ich habe keine Ahnung was des ding hat und was ich machen kann damit es wieder geht... weis leider auch nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll.

Gibts irgendwie nen TS oder skype oder was auch immer wo man direkt versuchen kann sein problem zu beschreiben und vieleicht zu sagen was ich neu kaufen muss.

hoche im moment vor dem ding und schüttel nurnoch den kopf xD


----------



## pippi (11. September 2011)

@am10yak: du hast ne private mail.

ansonsten werd ich heut ab 14-15uhr rund um den PDVN rum rollen. also bachlauf und auf´n spielplatz gegenüber von penny usw. falls jemand lust hat...

hier ist der bachlauf am10yak
[tourguide]780[/tourguide]


----------



## Am10yak (11. September 2011)

hmm irgendwie finde ich euch nicht. Renne hier seit na stunde rum  und hoffe vielleicht einen von euch zu sehen


----------



## pippi (11. September 2011)

so bin zurück. ich war übrigens alleine unterwegs. hab kein smartphone. am bachlauf war alles voller nackter kinder, also war ich nur hinten am brunnen, am fussballplatz,vorne auf der ecke(platz der vereinten nationen und auf dem spielplatz gegenüber von penny(der eigentlich ein netto ist wie ich vorhin gesehen habe)

ich hoffe wir sind unter der woche wieder mehr leute (sind alle auf wettkäpmfe gewesen)
alleine fahren schlaucht ja dermaßen, ich glaub ich geh jetzt schlafen..


----------



## franktrial (11. September 2011)

zurück aus scheibenberg. oh man, ich bin so ein mist zusammen gefahren. ich glaub mir hat das ss-motivationsteam gefällt. aber ich sage euch: an allen schuld sind diese kleine verflixten rutschigen steine, meine viel zu großen räder und das ich rechts vorne hab. 
also die woche steht dann motivationstraining an.

@pippi und itoaoti: wollen (marcin und ich) morgen vielleicht ne runde drehen. etwa so gegen 17 uhr, ort noch unbekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (11. September 2011)

So, kleiner Jammer-Contest: Wer hat die meisten 5en pro Wochenende zu bieten? 

Bei mir waren es 27. Und ich weiß, dass ich den Contest gewinne 
27 5en reichen übrigens für Rang 6 und 7 bei Elite (mit der grünen Spur).

Bin mit meinen Leistungen aber super zufrieden. NDM-Grün ist ein klein wenig schwerer als ODM-Grün  Die drei Mal, wo ich durchgekommen bin war ich richtig gut 

Am 02.10. ist der nächste NDM Lauf in Lüneburg. ITOTITI und ich fahren auf jeden Fall hin. Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## -Sebastian- (11. September 2011)

franktrial schrieb:


> aber ich sage euch: an allen schuld sind diese kleine verflixten rutschigen steine, meine viel zu großen räder und das ich rechts vorne hab.



Wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann ist die Badehose schuld


----------



## pippi (11. September 2011)

hey cool das ihr hier feedbackt wär gerne irgendwo dabei gewesen. lüneburg ist schon markiert im kalender. bin auf jedenfall dabei.

morgen von mir aus auch, an diesem unbekannten ort muss ja´n bissl was nachholen.

laut den ergebnissen hat marcin wohl den gesamtsieg eingefahren. herzlichen glückwunsch mr. ODM 2011 Master
und wenn man sich frank seine punkte anschaut, waaaaaas war denn da los????


----------



## -Sebastian- (11. September 2011)

Hey Marcin! Auch von mir Congratulations!


----------



## ITOAOTI (12. September 2011)

Glückwünsche auch von mir. Solide Arbeit.
Unser WE in Schotten war übrigens auch sehr schön. Hat mich zwar die Gabel und zwei Bremschläuche gekostet, aber es hat riesig Spass gemacht. Leider war am zweiten Tag die Luft raus. Die Sektionen waren richtig super. Ich würde sie mal als ausgewogen anspruchsvoll bezeichnen, nit viel Liebe zum Detail. LEider war der Punkteerfolg nur mäßig, aber wenigstens hab ichsauf die Titelseite des TGV Schotten geschafft  So jetzt ab ins BEtt.


----------



## Am10yak (12. September 2011)

moin moin zusammen, also würde heute mit fahren habe aber erst um 17:00 uhr schluss. Fahrrad is aber dabei  würde dann einfach dazu stoßen wenn es ok wäre...


----------



## montfa (12. September 2011)

wie wäre es mit 17:30 am frankfurter tor?


btw. ich habe noch nicht gewonnen...


----------



## Am10yak (12. September 2011)

bvg sagt 17:50 schaffe ich franfurter tor, da ich von rathaus steglitz komme. Aber den wäre ich da oder ich ruhe halt einen an und komme den nach.


----------



## franktrial (14. September 2011)

wie sieht es heute mit fahren aus?? vielleicht mal kupfergraben?


----------



## Am10yak (14. September 2011)

17 uhr feierabend und würde dann nach kommen, aber keine ahung wo kupfergraben sein soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (14. September 2011)

ich bin auch dabei. wo ist dieser kupfergraben?


----------



## franktrial (14. September 2011)

Können ja dort http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=Klosterstra%C3%9Fe+71-72,+berlin&gs_upl=1360l1360l0l2551l1l1l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1680&bih=949&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47a84e218249277f:0x5bfa8f21bd9293c6,Klosterstra%C3%9Fe+71,+D-10179+Berlin&gl=de&ei=VZFwTpL2Ecns-gbN14CFCA&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBoQ8gEwAA starten und dann weiter zum Kupfergraben fahren. Pippi weiß aber am besten wo dort die Spots sind. Also Pippi kommst du mit?
Marcin können wir vorher noch flexen?


----------



## Am10yak (14. September 2011)

des sieht gut aus... Da komme ich super von der arbeit aus hin. Wann solln wa da sein ?!


----------



## franktrial (14. September 2011)

also ich würde einfach mal sagen so etwa gegen 17 uhr, 17.15 uhr. treffpunkt an der kirche.


----------



## Am10yak (14. September 2011)

alles klar ich melde mich den bei montfa wohin ich nachkommen soll... Denke mal bin so gegen 17:40 ca. Da. Rin gerockt bis später


----------



## pippi (14. September 2011)

ich werd´s versuchen 17uhr da zu sein.


----------



## pippi (15. September 2011)

wo fahren wir heute??? a la club? frank bring bitte den mantel mit, dann bring ich dir auch die griffe mit.
@ stephan: krall dich fest, deine halte ist da. heißt wir können nacher basteln.


----------



## ITOAOTI (16. September 2011)

Wann trefft ihr euch heut wo? Ich denke, ich könnte gegen halb fünf am Start sein.


----------



## pippi (16. September 2011)

16:30uhr Nöldner Platz
[tourguide]834[/tourguide]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (16. September 2011)

heute sehen wir uns um 16:30 am nöldnerplatz.

o, das wisst ihr aber schon...


----------



## -Sebastian- (16. September 2011)

So. Was steht morgen an? ITOIATO Du hast noch en Bike zu viel im Auto


----------



## pippi (16. September 2011)

morgen 14uhr. danach gehts weiter in unser felsenmeer nähe kleistpark. damit frank nicht wieder meckert 
[tourguide]820[/tourguide]


----------



## _piefke_ (17. September 2011)

ich werd' da sein


----------



## franktrial (17. September 2011)

Also ich bin heute nicht dabei. Pippi, was meinst du mit Felsenmeer? Meinst du den Kleistpark? Oder gibt es da was Neues?


----------



## ITOAOTI (17. September 2011)

Er meint nicht den Kleistpark. Da muss noch was in der Nähe sein. Er hatte mir schon früher davon erzählt. Ich war aber auch noch nicht da.
BTW: Ich bin auch dabei und @Basti: Ich bring dein Bike mit:

Cee Yah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (19. September 2011)

Du pippi, hast Du eigentlich nen Fahradladen überfallen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410497
Das hat doch keine Zukunft  
Grüße aus Kiel.

Wer fährt eigentlich alles mit nach Leipzig? ITOITOTI und Mexico; pippi, S. Oo und ich. Montfa und Frank? Auch dabei?

Was ist denn mit den Pankow Boys? Ihr könntet euch doch auch mal versuchen? 

Oder auch für die Neueinsteiger: in Lüneburg vor dem 03.10. Bisher waren bei der NDM auch coole Einsteigerspuren gesteckt und viele Fahrer mit dabei.


----------



## shockrocks (20. September 2011)

Soooo, Tach an die lieben Trialer.
Mein erster Beitrag! Also wenn der hier falsch ist, Sorry schonmal.

Hab hier einige Leutz gesehen die auch in Spandau trialen. 
Ich wohne in der Nähe Herrstr./Gatowerstr. Bin 23j alt und interressiert an neue Trial-Bekannschafften/Erfahrungen, habe mit Ryen Leech´s Vid "Art of Trial" meine ersten "richtigen" Fortschritte gemacht und suche nun nach anderen Trialern in Berlin um Spandau o.ä.

Wollte mal gucken auf wieviel Rasonanz ich in dem Threed stoße.....
Bin ebenso begeistert am trailen und wollte mal eine Anfrage starten, wer hier in Spandau so unterwegs ist?
Freue mich auf jegliche Art von Antwort.

Wenn meine frage hier falsch gesetzt ist, dann bitte ich um Aufklärung.
Ich vervolge einfach den Verlauf und werde ja meine Erfahrung daraus schliessen.

MMeinenG

>shocks<


----------



## _piefke_ (20. September 2011)

Was sind denn Einsteigerspuren. Ich glaube kaum dass ich auf etwas Unebenem weiter als 5m komme .
Aber ich arbeite dran, versprochen. 

Greetz


----------



## pippi (20. September 2011)

shockrocks schrieb:


> ....suche nun nach anderen Trialern in Berlin um Spandau o.ä....
> MMeinenG
> 
> >shocks<



hey da werden sich die spandauer aber freuen etwas zuwachs zu bekommen.
leider sind sie immer etwas wortfaul hier im thread aber vllt melden sie sich ja doch mal auf deinen aufruf. 

ansonsten den thread einfach verfolgen und schauen wann wir uns wo verabreden und einfach dazu kommen. is aber eher im osten 
und die nächsten WE´s sind wettkämpfe in leipzig und lüneburg.


----------



## Mr. Terror (20. September 2011)

> ...suche nun nach anderen Trialern in Berlin um Spandau o.ä.


Hi,
ich habe auch vor kurzem mit dem Trialfahren angefangen und wohne auch in Spandau. Ich habe bisher immer bei mir vor der Haustür auf der Straße geübt und die Basics klappen langsam auch recht gut. Wenn du einen Vorschlag für nen Treffpunkt hast, kann man sich demnächst ja mal Treffen.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## -Sebastian- (20. September 2011)

_piefke_ schrieb:


> Was sind denn Einsteigerspuren. Ich glaube kaum dass ich auf etwas Unebenem weiter als 5m komme .
> Aber ich arbeite dran, versprochen.
> Greetz



Einsteigerspuren sind weiß, schwarz/weiß und schwarz:
http://www.ortsclub-lueneburg.de/download/Ausschreibung_NDM_2011_Lueneburg.pdf

Das sind Wurzeln und Äste, ein vieleicht zwei Paletten, kleinere Steine und Balken. Alles in bodennähe. Das sollte schon was sein für Dich.


----------



## pippi (20. September 2011)

18uhr, heute
[tourguide]784[/tourguide]


----------



## shockrocks (21. September 2011)

Dankend, für die Einladung Pippi, ich warte dann auf die WE´s dannach, wenn Winter trocken bleibt maybe oder Frühjahr, bin noch nicht so mobil (aber in Arbeit)

Mr.Terror..."habe auch vor kurzem mit dem Trialfahren angefangen"...

Hab mein trial-rad seit 2oo4..., fahre schon länger als mir bewusst ist, bin nie regelmäßig draussen gewesen. "Fang grad an" 

Mr.Terror..."Wenn du einen Vorschlag für nen Treffpunkt hast, kann man sich demnächst ja mal Treffen"...

Bin heute 17Uhr U7-Bahnhof Siemmensdamm mit "Angelo" (Domäne-Parkplatz).
("Am Rathaus: Rote Telefonzelle, die da nicht mehr steht, kennst du noch")?

P.S:
Mit den Zitaten, weis ich noch nicht wie dass funzt,wie bei euch, aber bekomm ich noch raus.


----------



## pippi (21. September 2011)

treffpunkt 17uhr, danach geht´s hoch zur oderbruchkippe...
[tourguide]786[/tourguide]


----------



## pippi (21. September 2011)

morgen 17uhr
[tourguide]825[/tourguide]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (26. September 2011)

17uhr
[tourguide]781[/tourguide]


----------



## pippi (27. September 2011)

ey die bilder sind echt der hammer geworden aus leipzig. schaut mal auf die seite von biketrial.org
echt fiese gesichtszüge


----------



## tinitram (28. September 2011)

Donnerstag ab 16:00 Uhr werd ich mal wieder fahren. Wenns keine Gegenvorschläge gibt, dann werd ich vermutlich hier starten:

[tourguide]784[/tourguide]


----------



## ITOAOTI (28. September 2011)

Da wär ich dabei. Kann aber nicht versprechen, dass ich schon um vier da bin. Schaffs frühestens 1630.


----------



## tinitram (29. September 2011)

alles klar - dann kann ich in der zwischenzeit meine geheimen tricks üben...


----------



## franktrial (29. September 2011)

bin auch dabei! aber erst später!


----------



## pippi (29. September 2011)

ick ooch  bis gleiiii....


----------



## gemmon (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallihallo bin der Flo 18 aus Berlin und Spiele seit ein paar Wochen mit dem Gedanken mit dem trialen anzufangen. Nun wurde mir hier im Forum nahegelegt mich mal mit Leuten aus Berlin zu treffen, da ich noch nicht weiß welches Bike ich mir holen soll und ob 20" oder 26". Vielleicht besteht ja mal die Möglichkeit sich zu treffen und mal ne Runde zu quatschen und sich auszutauschen. Sozusagen mal Pulver schnuppern  würde mich freuen wenn's möglich wär meldet euch bei Interesse doch einfach mal per pn oder hier im Forum


----------



## montfa (2. Oktober 2011)

hey flo. die meisten aus unserer truppe sind gerade in lüneburg bei der ndm. ich arbeite übers we. aber am mittwoch sollten wir wieder unterwegs sein. verfolge einfach diesen thread - hier werden immer unsere treffpunkte mit uhrzeiten gepostet. mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi, ist jemand von euch verrückten hünhern heut willig und in der Lage fahren zu gehen? Ich könnte nur heute oder morgen. Heute wär für mich jedoch besser.


----------



## pippi (4. Oktober 2011)

der pole kommt gleich vorbei und wir machen sein bike startklar. dann sag ich eric noch bescheid und dann gehts ab. denke mal so gegen 14- 15uhr gehts los. wann kannst du?


----------



## ITOAOTI (4. Oktober 2011)

Lasst euch Zeit mit dem Fahrrad. Ich schaff es frühestens 1600. Eher realistisch ist 1630.


----------



## pippi (4. Oktober 2011)

Keine angst, sind noch am basteln.mach mal nen spruch wo wir fahren wollen.marcin kann heut nicht.


----------



## ITOAOTI (4. Oktober 2011)

Du hast ja sowieso kein brumbrum. Daher muss ich ja wohl zu dir kommen. Lass uns dann bei dir ne runde drehen.


----------



## pippi (4. Oktober 2011)

Jupp. hab mich so eben mit eric bei mir um 16uhr verabredet.könn wa ne große betonrunde drehen:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (5. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## franktrial (6. Oktober 2011)

wie siehst es heute mit einer wechsel-wetter-trialrunde aus? marcin würde gern dein radl mal in echt bestaunen. ich könnte ab um 4. also wer ist dabei???


----------



## pippi (6. Oktober 2011)

Marcin und ich wollen nacher unter einfluss von schmerzmittel eine kleine 26" willkommensrunde drehen.mir wäre euer kiz recht. also sag ich ma 16:30uhr bei marcin vor der tür


----------



## franktrial (6. Oktober 2011)

KEINE MACHT DEN DROGEN! Ok geht klar um 16:30, ich bin dann wahrscheinlich im Keller...............FLEXEN....................


----------



## pippi (6. Oktober 2011)

Dachte wir treffen uns zum trialen.dann geh früher zu marcin.


----------



## pippi (7. Oktober 2011)

Also ihr Felixbegeisterten, morgen 19Uhr. Es haben alle zugesagt. Bei 11 Leuten ist dann eben kuscheln angesagt


----------



## franktrial (9. Oktober 2011)

Heute 14:00 Uhr im POWER-Park (mauer-park) am Tümpelchen http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/791


----------



## ITOAOTI (9. Oktober 2011)

Danke Frank, dass du es postest, ohne den link einzubetten. Das nervt in der mobilansicht total.


----------



## ITOAOTI (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich mach mich jetzt besser auf den weg. Ich muss wenigstens ein mal pünktlich sein


----------



## montfa (12. Oktober 2011)

ich und ito treffen uns heute um 16:30 am platz der vereinten nationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (14. Oktober 2011)

hat jemand am wochenende zeit zum trialn? würde gerne mal wieder zum kleistpark. wetter soll ja super werden.

http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/788


----------



## tinitram (15. Oktober 2011)

Sonntagnachmittag bin ich dabei.


----------



## franktrial (15. Oktober 2011)

super also morgen dann kleistpark. ich sag jetzt einfach mal 14:00 uhr dann.


----------



## tinitram (16. Oktober 2011)

alles klar. soll ich dich mit auto abholen ?


----------



## franktrial (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja wenn das geht, gerne. Ist es möglich das wir meine Freundin noch mit ins Auto bekommen?


----------



## tinitram (16. Oktober 2011)

joa - wird schon klappen. notfalls müssen wir die laufräder rausmachen.

ich komm 13:30 vorbei.


----------



## franktrial (16. Oktober 2011)

Super alles klar.


----------



## _piefke_ (16. Oktober 2011)

mal sehen, vielleicht klappt's bei mir auch. Bis nachher


----------



## ITOAOTI (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute. Wir suchen noch ein paar interessierte, die am sonntag mit nach Cottbus kommen wollen. Wir würden so gegen Mittag hinfahren und gegen acht zurück sein. Frank kann einen T5 bekommen und momentan sind wir nur er und ich. Es wäre einem potentiellen roadtrip mit Sicherheit zuträglich, wenn wir ein paar mehr währen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (19. Oktober 2011)

Achso, meine Freundin wollte auch noch mitkommen. Also sind's bisher 3.


----------



## bertieeee (19. Oktober 2011)

alter macht mal klar. 3 berliner wasn DAS!!!!!!!! da steh ich doch am sonntag garnie erst auf!!!!!! also stePHan check das mal weiter ab. 

@ steFan sei mal nich sone pitttiiiiiiiiiiiiiii und komm mit.

bis sonntag leudz.


----------



## franktrial (19. Oktober 2011)

Also meine Freundin wollte auch mitkommen, wären dann schon zu viert. Wäre noch Platz für 2 Leute, wenn wir die eine Sitzbank ausbauen um alle Räder rein zu bekommen.


----------



## pippi (19. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn ich mich spontan entscheiden kann, denk ich noch ma drüber nach.


----------



## ITOAOTI (21. Oktober 2011)

Meine Freundin kann leider nicht dabei sein. Also hätten wir für sonntag noch einen Platz mehr im T5.


----------



## franktrial (21. Oktober 2011)

Also bis jetzt steht der T5 noch und Stefan sagt mir heute Abend bescheid ob er mit dabei ist. Was ist eigentlich mit Basti?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (21. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir wird nichts. muss arbeiten. würde aber morgen den neuen spot testen wollen in tempelhof. also wenn jemand lust hat.


----------



## ITOAOTI (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin dabei. Der Basti kommt morgen auch. Er ist ab vier bereit. Stefan, wann kannst/willst du morgen?


----------



## pippi (21. Oktober 2011)

Was? ab 16uhr? ich hätte 14uhr, spätestens 15uhr angepeilt. ich sag morgen noch ma wo genau.


----------



## ITOAOTI (21. Oktober 2011)

Dann lass uns 1500 treffen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Ort.


----------



## pippi (22. Oktober 2011)

Also wie gesagt, der Spot wurde nur im Vorbeifahren inspiziert. Kann also sein das es nur ein WarmUp wird und wir danach weiter ziehen. Ham ja ein paar umliegende Spots zur Auswahl. Also, lassen wir uns überraschen. Treffpunkt 15Uhr. 
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/1017

Ps.: auf Wunsch eines einzelnen hab ich die Karte nicht eingebettet


----------



## -Sebastian- (22. Oktober 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> auf Wunsch eines einzelnen hab ich die Karte nicht eingebettet



Wer war das denn? Dem lass ich die Luft aus den Reifen...
Ich ruf so gegen 15:30 mal bei Euch an und stoße dann dazu.


----------



## ITOAOTI (22. Oktober 2011)

Das geht auf meine Kappe. Mein blödes iPhone kann für seinen hochauflösendes display die Karte nicht lesbar anzeigen. Damn iPhone


----------



## pippi (22. Oktober 2011)

Sind wir heut nur zu dritt? Wo ist denn der rest der schönwetterfahrer


----------



## franktrial (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke zu um drei schaffe ich es mit der Bahn nicht, aber lasst eure Handys laut damit ich euch erreichen kann.


----------



## pippi (23. Oktober 2011)

13:30uhr im club. Drehen dann eine runde inner umgebung. Zb b-park und beim ordnungsamt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (25. Oktober 2011)

wir treffen uns um 15:30 bei pippi vor der haustür. wenn ihr lust/zeit habt, kommt vorbei.


----------



## pippi (25. Oktober 2011)

Der ex 20"er und ich haben für sonntag CB angepeilt. alex aus doppel D is auch am start.


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Oktober 2011)

wtf da muss ich ja glatt mal schauen ob ich iwie nach cb komme


----------



## montfa (25. Oktober 2011)

oh yeah!


----------



## ITOAOTI (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde dort dann wohl auch rumspringen.


----------



## montfa (26. Oktober 2011)

es sieht nicht nach regen aus. wäre heute jemand am start? so ab 16 uhr?


----------



## franktrial (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke ich könnte wieder den T5 Bus bekommen für Cottbus. Also wer würde gerne mitfahren. Wäre noch Platz für vier Leute + Fahrrad. Wie sieht es mit den Leuten aus Pankow aus?


----------



## TrialPaette16 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin dabei! Ist im T5 noch Platz? Ich telefonier morgen mit Pippi, hab keine Ahnung von die ******* hier...!


----------



## montfa (28. Oktober 2011)

heute treffen wir uns um 16 uhr hier. ich, magda und stefan sind dabei. wer kommt noch!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (28. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht der Zeitplan für sonntag aus? Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir so gegen Mittag losfahren, sodass wir gegen zwei in CB sind.


----------



## pippi (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich starte um 11uhr bzw 10:30uhr mit frank&co zusammen. denk an die zeit umstellung.


----------



## ITOAOTI (29. Oktober 2011)

So wie es momentan aussieht, kann ich morgen doch nicht dabei sein. Ich hatte schon die ganze Woche mit einer Erkältung zu kämpfen, die noch längst nich überstanden ist. Ich werde deshalb den Sonntag nutzen um mich zu erholen. Vielleicht kann ich ja nächstes mal dabei sein.


----------



## franktrial (29. Oktober 2011)

Wir werden dann morgen um 10:45 etwa in Rummelsburg losfahren. Sehen uns dann CB. Macht schon mal die Hindernisse warm.


----------



## Eisbein (31. Oktober 2011)

marcin, stefan, heute jemand unterwegs?
Oder morgen?!


----------



## pippi (31. Oktober 2011)

Eher morgen.cottbus sitzt noch tief in den knochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialkoxxer (31. Oktober 2011)

ich werd mich heut auch eher mal mit dem Fully begnügen da es recht ordentlich war in cb. 
hat aber Spaß gemacht mit euch! gern wieder und nochmals dank an Frau franktrial  für lecker Kuchen! 
c u


----------



## pippi (1. November 2011)

Marcin und ich wollen ca. 15uhr U-Bhf Kaulsdorf Nord bunte Blätter auf eine Schnur auffädeln und Nico seinem neuen Dialekt lauschen. Wenn dann noch Zeit ist wird evntl. auch ein bissl getrialt also wer Lust hat sich dem bunten Treiben anzuschliessen...


----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2011)

oho, ihr denkt ja mit. Perfekte spot wahl. ich bin da. vll. mach ich noch paar bildchens!


----------



## ITOAOTI (1. November 2011)

Mal sehen, wann ich aufschlagen kann. Ich Brauch mal wieder ein bisschen Bewegung. Ich meld mich nochmal.


----------



## ITOAOTI (1. November 2011)

Kann so gegen halb fünf dazustoßen. Bis später.


----------



## montfa (1. November 2011)

nach dem heutigen zwischenfall mit dem steinchen ist bei mir eine pause angesagt. ich sehe euch hoffentlich in weniger als 10 tagen. mfg!


----------



## shockrocks (2. November 2011)

Tach alle zusammen.

@-sebastian- 

Hi auch, hab mir mal die vids von dir angeschaut und da bin ich bei "Regentag in der Trial-Halle in Cottbus" aufmerksam geworden, denn "Markus" hat mich zum trialen gebracht, haben zusammen Ausbildung gemacht. Er hat mir sein Rad damals verkauft. Ich kann ihn jetzt nicht mehr erreichen, aber würde gern mal wieder kontakt zu ihm finden, bin beim trialen geblieben^^ und ein wiedersehen würde uns sicherlich gut kommen  wäre nett wenn mal iwi einer helfen kann 

Thx im vorraus

MMG
Marcel alias "kleines blondes mädchen" (taufte er mich^^)


----------



## TRAILER (3. November 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31536284"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]

hier nen video vom sonntag. leider spinnt das bissel was so das es erst ab 1:30 los geht.


----------



## pippi (3. November 2011)

cool, danke für deine bemühungen. jederzeit wieder


----------



## pippi (4. November 2011)

Sonntag 12:30uhr platz der vereinten nationen. ps.: wasser ist aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (5. November 2011)

Ich denke, da wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## bertieeee (5. November 2011)

ehh ohne mich fährt da keiner!!!! ich bin ja nächstes week da und dann geht es da scharf. vorher bitte ich euch das betrialen dieses platzes zu unterlassen!!!! ich begutachte nächste woche jeden stein auf spuren und wehe ich finde welche!! sonst noch schönen samstag abend meine lieben berliner trialierer. 

mfg. der liebe onkel bertie


----------



## pippi (5. November 2011)

Ich hatte vorhin mit hannes gesprochen. wir haben überlegt das bielatal anzusteuern. cottbus fällt ja nun aus wenn berti nach berlin kommt. allerdings wär das für berti blöd. macht mal'n vorschlag.


----------



## bertieeee (5. November 2011)

na basti macht doch nächstes week die einweihungsfeier. wär doch dorf wenn da keiner da ist. bilatal wollt ich auch gerne mal fahren, dann lasst doch alle mal zusammen dahin fahren?


----------



## shockrocks (5. November 2011)

ich würde morgen gerne um 12.30 dabei sein, geht das? wie kann ich euch da finden? kenne die spots nicht...


----------



## pippi (5. November 2011)

Platz der vereinten nationen sollte bekannt und zu finden sein. große kreuzung mit granitsteinen direkt am volkspark friedrichshain. wir sehn uns morgen mr. Shockrocks


----------



## ITOAOTI (5. November 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch am start. Mal sehen, ob ich ueberhaupt noch weiss, wie das mit dem trial so geht.

Cee Yah @ 1230, PdVN.


----------



## montfa (10. November 2011)

polnisch fÃ¼r trialierer, lektion 1:

czy idzie ktoÅ dzisiaj na rower?
will jemand heute trialen gehen?

mfg


----------



## pippi (10. November 2011)

ChcÄ jeÅºdziÄ ze mnÄ do dzisiaj przed drzwiami.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (10. November 2011)

Ich will mit mir an die Tür fahren heute.

i-wie macht's kein sinn. gehst du trialen?


----------



## pippi (10. November 2011)

Ha  das kommt also beim googletranslater raus. Und ja ich hätt schon lust gehabt. der aber dann war ich doch zu voll gefressen und bin vor PS3 versackt


----------



## bertieeee (11. November 2011)

Morgen,
wir wollen mit pippi morgen ne runde in Berlin rollen. Wer hat noch lust? Wo wollen wir fahren? pdvn oder mitte oder spandow? Mir ist es egal ich könnte samstag ab 1200 vor ort sein.

grüße bertie.


----------



## Mr. Terror (11. November 2011)

Also ich bin mit Marcel (Shockrocks) am Samstag wahrscheinlich in Spandau unterwegs. Wenn ihr auch in Spandau fahrt würden wir uns euch gern anschließen. Ich vermute mal das Angelo auch dabei wäre.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## pippi (11. November 2011)

Na dann angriff. weiß zwar nicht wo spandoW ist aber bertie wird mich bestimmt aufklären


----------



## bertieeee (11. November 2011)

jaja pippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (11. November 2011)

da die spandauer hier kein spot vorschlagen übernehm ich das mal. 13:30uhr hinten an den arkaden. falls einwände, her damit bin offen für neue spots.


----------



## shockrocks (11. November 2011)

Nabend...

Ich kenne hier keine knaller Spots, nur die aus dem Vid "Spandau session" und die kleinen die wir immer abfahren, mit den Spots kann sicher Angelo helfen wenn er auch dabei ist, aber so bin ich 1330 an den Akarden, freu mich jetzt schon auf die "steinchen"... 
P.S.: Der eckige Brunnen ist trocken


----------



## franktrial (11. November 2011)

Nabend. Also Berti und ich wollen morgen schon eher an den arkaden fahren. werden so um 12 Uhr da sein, zwecks früh dunkel und so. Vielleicht schaffen das die Leute aus Spandau und unser Pippi auch?


----------



## Mr. Terror (11. November 2011)

Also ich würde es auch um 12:00h schaffen.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## pippi (12. November 2011)

Um 12 seid ihr irre? dann müsst ich ja schon längst schlafen  vllt. schaff ich es ein bissl früher, aber nicht um 12uhr. ps. uff den brunnen freu ick ma ooch.


----------



## shockrocks (12. November 2011)

Ok, bin dann mit Sascha um 12oo an den "Steinchen"

See U later

MMG 
Marcel


----------



## pippi (13. November 2011)

Wenn kein anderer spotvorschlag kommt, 12:30uhr platz der vereinten nationen.... boah hab ich ne lust...


----------



## franktrial (13. November 2011)

alles klar, dann bis gleich. vielleicht kann ja jemand noch ein heizpilz mitbringen


----------



## trialkoxxer (14. November 2011)

BIELATAL kommendes woend?? bevor es vom Wetter her garnicht mehr geht! Zeit ist mir Busen. Wetter soll sich ja nochmal zusammenreißen jetzt die Woche und das Wochenende. 
Also Werte osttrialgemeinde, gebt mal ein Comment ab! Grüße aus dem epinaturetrialspotzentrum!!


----------



## pippi (14. November 2011)

Geile idee. aber keine zeit :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialkoxxer (14. November 2011)

Och Stefan!! Was hält der Rest von der Idee? 
damit mein ich auch die Cottbuser


----------



## iller_tiller (17. November 2011)

würde mich ggf auch anschließen...


----------



## pippi (17. November 2011)

Mal ne andere sache. die planen im club müssen nächste woche runter. 1.werden wir sie diesen winter wohl nicht benötigen. 2.müssen wir uns dann auch nicht um die schneebeseitigung kümmern. am besten wäre nächste woche ausser WE. möglichst im hellen. macht nen spruch wann's euch passt. unso mehr leute mit anfassen desto schneller isses erledigt.


----------



## ITOAOTI (18. November 2011)

Ich kann auch mit anpacken. Mir ist eigentlich egal wann. Ich bin Sowieso die ganze Woche daheim. Im Grunde wäre mir nachmittags lieber, da ich morgens immer zu Ärzten muss.
Grüße


----------



## pippi (22. November 2011)

Da hier niemand seine unterstützung anbietet bleibt das wohl an uns hängen. echt traurig jungs. also stephan lass uns donnerstag 15uhr im club anpeilen.


----------



## ITOAOTI (22. November 2011)

Das passt. Soll ich dich abholen? Oder hast du ein auto?


----------



## ITOAOTI (22. November 2011)

BTW: habt ihr bemerkt, dass wir den Ruhrpott Thread überholt haben? Gratulation!!!
Sind wir damit der größte lokale Thread?


----------



## pippi (22. November 2011)

Yippieajeeeah schweinebacke. berlin rulez.  nee is ok bro wir treffen uns vor ort. ich sach dir morgen noch ma bescheid.


----------



## berlintrial (22. November 2011)

donnerstag bin ich dabei !
wann seit hier im club ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (24. November 2011)

Gibts schon Pläne für Samstag, was die Uhrzeit betrifft? Bin für möglichst früh, weil ich Nachmittags noch was "zu erledigen" hätte. Mir hat da jemand ne ziemlich gut funktionierende Fernsteuerung eingebaut...


----------



## pippi (24. November 2011)

Ich bin für 11uhr spätestens 12uhr. wir wollen ja nich nur trialen. nen bissl muss auch noch gebaut werden.


----------



## -Sebastian- (24. November 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> Ich bin für 11uhr spätestens 12uhr. wir wollen ja nich nur trialen. nen bissl muss auch noch gebaut werden.



11 Uhr hört sich hervorragend an!!! Bin dabei!


----------



## pippi (24. November 2011)

Aber denk nicht das vor 15uhr für dich feierabend ist ;-)


----------



## -Sebastian- (24. November 2011)

pippi schrieb:


> Aber denk nicht das vor 15uhr für dich feierabend ist ;-)



Ich dachte, dass ich so gegen 11:15 wieder vom Hof reite. Ab 12:01 ist ja dann schon wieder Nach-Mittag


----------



## ITOAOTI (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi leute, wann und wo treffen wir uns morgen? Ich hoffe das liest noch jemand. Hier ist ja schon seit ner weile nichts mehr los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sebastian- (10. Dezember 2011)

Klar wird hier noch mitglesen 
Bin aber Morgen am Küche bauen. Heute schon den ganzen Tag...


----------



## pippi (10. Dezember 2011)

Ey was geht? muuahhh. ich bin dabei, wann auch immer. ich geh jetzt schlafen und lass mich morgen von meinem überraschungshaustier wecken. ich hoffe es wird kein kater sein. bis dann...


----------



## ITOAOTI (10. Dezember 2011)

Ist bertie nicht auch hier? Hat er sich bei jemandem gemeldet?
@ bertie: willst du fahren?


----------



## cafe.hdjk (14. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute !

die Macher der:

| *BERLINER FAHRRAD SCHAU* :: BERLIN BICYCLE SHOW  |
3. & 4. MÄRZ *2012*.  *BERLINER  FAHRRAD SCHAU*.


fragen an, ob ihr wieder Lust habt in den gut beheizten Hallen zu trialen !

Wir würden das auch bei Bedarf gern unterstützen  !

gruß Jan CAFE / HdJK



| *BERLINER FAHRRAD SCHAU* :: BERLIN BICYCLE SHOW  |
3. & 4. MÄRZ *2012*. *BERLINER  FAHRRAD SCHAU*.


----------



## tinitram (20. Februar 2012)

Falls irgendwas zustande kommen sollte, bin ich dabei. Ich kann leider nur am Sonntag.


----------



## pippi (20. Februar 2012)

Zur info: ich hab heut dem veranstalter abgesagt da berlin zu diesem zeitpunkt kaum fahrer an den start bringen kann.jetzt übernimmt cottbus das zepter.


----------



## cafe.hdjk (21. Februar 2012)

pippi schrieb:


> Zur info: ich hab heut dem veranstalter abgesagt da berlin zu diesem zeitpunkt kaum fahrer an den start bringen kann.jetzt übernimmt cottbus das zepter.




... und machen da ein paar Berliner mit ? lohnt es sich gucken zu kommen ?  
  CAFE grüßt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## AcaPulco (27. Februar 2012)

Hey leutze!

Ich mach ab Mittwoch für 5 Monate in eurer schönen Stadt Praktikum. Mein Fahrrad ist schon da! Also wenn sich bei euch immer mal was ergibt, lasst es mich wissen!
Und wer ist den Ansprechpartner für die Trialgruppe Berlin in Facebook? Bin da mal beigetreten, aber kein go bekommen bisher.

Gruß,
Simon


----------



## pippi (27. Februar 2012)

hey simon. kann dich bei facebook nich zu ordnen. vllt sind wir auch noch nich befreundet. such nach atomz trialer. selbstverständlich können wir zusammen radeln. nur hier im forum is grad winterpause in unserem thread da wir uns eh immer in der halle treffen zum fahren und das verabreden wir in der gruppe auf FB. im sommer wird hier wieder mehr los sein zwecks spots inkl anfahrt posten. wie gesagt, kontaktier mich bei FB und der rest ergibt sich... 

gruß stefan


----------



## tinitram (28. Februar 2012)

Geht auf dieser Welt eigentlich noch irgendwas ohne facebook ?

Wie stehts eigentlich mit dem Wochenende und der Fahrradschau? Ist irgendwas Trialtaugliches zustande gekommen? 

Falls nicht... Hat irgendjemand Lust Sonntag zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (4. März 2012)

Hey heut ist Sonntag und wenn ich raus schaue sieht es ja ganz ok aus. Also wie sieht es aus mit fahren?


----------



## tinitram (4. März 2012)

sorry hab hier vorher nicht mehr reingeschaut, die wahrscheinlichkeit dass doch noch ein berliner hier mitliest hatt ich irgendwie ausgeschlossen 
Bin heut hier im Dorf geblieben und hab neue Hindernisse erschlossen.

Nächster Versuch: Samstag, 10.03., Berlin, draussen!


----------



## -Sebastian- (16. März 2012)

Heute 16:00 PDVN
[tourguide]781[/tourguide]


----------



## montfa (16. März 2012)

morgen, 14:30 hier: 
[tourguide]791[/tourguide]


----------



## tinitram (17. März 2012)

falls das wetter morgen nich zu feucht wird 14:30: 
[tourguide]782[/tourguide]


----------



## pippi (18. März 2012)

Dann schliess dich lieber uns an.wir sind um de ecke.oderbruchkippe.anton-saefkow usw ab 13uhr


----------



## tinitram (18. März 2012)

alles klar. ich fang dann am teutoburger an und halt danach an den üblichen plätzen in lberg ausschau...


----------



## pippi (13. April 2012)

Morgen 14uhr ist treffpunkt u-bhf helle mitte an den treppen.von da aus einmal querfeld ein.


----------



## tinitram (27. April 2012)

morgen (Samstag 28.04.) werden wir gegen 15:00 Uhr an der Nossener Str. sein

[tourguide]814[/tourguide]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (28. April 2012)

Wer is denn wir? du und dein bike? wir (basti,karsten,berti und ich) fahren am sonntag. ich hätt ja lust auf pankow. Inkl. nasses dreieck und so.


----------



## tinitram (28. April 2012)

wir = johannes und ich


----------



## _piefke_ (28. April 2012)

morgen würde ich mich gern miteinklinken


----------



## pippi (29. April 2012)

Heute 14uhr florastr ecke görschstr. Von da quer durch pankow.


----------



## pippi (29. April 2012)

Montag 30.4 14uhr mauerpark am teich treffpunkt.


----------



## kutamak (7. Mai 2012)

Hey All !!
we are 3 riders from Israel.. coming to Berlin for 2 weeks... !!
between 17 - 31 of May.
we would like to ride with everybody !!

please contact me by Email: [email protected]
or by FaceBook: http://www.facebook.com/kutamak

thank you all !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (7. Mai 2012)

Na hier is ja watt los


----------



## kutamak (7. Mai 2012)

ohh.. and we don't speak German.. english pls?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. Mai 2012)

kutamak schrieb:


> ohh.. and we don't speak German.. english pls?



Just contacted you by mail


----------



## shockrocks (30. Juli 2012)

Hey Trailirer,

Lang nichts los hier im Thred, hab da mal die Frage ob auch 20 zöller unterwegs sind?

Bisher habe ich nur Sebastian mit nem 20"ger in euren Videos gesehen, persönlich noch nie getroffen.

Nen Freund von mir (Zlatko) will mit Trial anfangen aber ist sich nicht sicher welches bike sich besser "anfühlt", deswegen wollte ich mich mit euch mal treffen und evtl nen testfahren arrangieren. 

Er fängt Quasi bei null an. Tipps sind ihm willkommen.

Fahren überhaupt noch andere 20"ger?

m.f.G. Marcel


----------



## -Sebastian- (30. Juli 2012)

Wir sind jetzt mehr auf Facebook unterwegs: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/162120053859112/
Ich bin am WE tatsächlich mal wieder in Berlin, mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird...


----------



## dane08 (30. Juli 2012)

@shockrocks
bin neuerdings auch in berlin unterwegs und fahre 20er (zurzeit n echo lite).
hab zurzeit auch semesterferien, könn uns gern mal treffen


----------



## pippi (30. Juli 2012)

Man hier kommt ja wieder richtig schwung in die hütte


----------



## shockrocks (2. August 2012)

Wundebar, hätte nichts dagegen, wo würde man sich denn treffen, ich sitze in Spandau, würde auch lieber telefonieren ist wesendlich konkreter.
Meine Nr. 0176 926 246 16 oder 030/ 383 022 92
Wenn dass keine probleme bereitet.

m.f.G. Marcel

P.S. @Pippi
Und wie lebendig es hier doch ist (schnarch), hrhr...

@Sebastian
War dass quasi ein Angebot? Ich werd mich mal bei Facebook anmelden. Wie heist eure Interressengemeinschafft?

@Trialirer
Hab mich angemeldet, allerdings tritt ein Fehler auf: Nachdem ich den Link in meiner Mail, zum abschliessen dess anmeldevorgangs anklickte, wurde mir ein E-Mail Password, zum Freunde finden zugeschickt... hab dieses eingegeben und diese Meldung erschien: 
Leider ist ein unerwarteter Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte versuche es erneut.

Wer möchte, kann ich adden Mein Nema ist: Ähhm Ja


----------



## franktrial (2. August 2012)

Werd heute mal im VolksparkFfriedrichshain fahren. So gegen 17 Uhr rum. Also wer Lust hat. Ich werd dann am Bachlauf anfangen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. September 2012)

Ich bin ab heute Abend in Berlin, für ein paar Tage. Wenn ich die Zeit finde, was muss ich in Berlin mal an Spots gesehen haben ?
(Bin in Spandau untergebracht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (12. September 2012)

In Spandau und Umgebung gibts was (musste mal auf Berlin ranzoomen): 
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/categories/view/9/

Wenn Du da mal raus darfst, kommt der Platz der Vereinten Nationen vermutlich immer in Frage (http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/781)...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. September 2012)

Danke, schaue ich mir heute Abend am Pc an. 
Gibt es auch Urbane Zonen in der Stadt, wo man auf gar keinen fall erwischt werden sollte ?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (13. September 2012)

Das Holocaustmahnmal ist absolut tabu. Auch wenige andere Denkmäler zu dem Thema sollten gemieden werden. Ansonsten wird man im Zweifel nur verscheucht.


----------



## Toffy87 (13. September 2012)

Hallo Leute ich bin ein einsamer Trialer aus Kaulsdorf, wohnt vlt. einer in der nähe? 

LG Chris


----------



## pippi (16. September 2012)

@bikefuhrpark: schade. habs zu spät gelesen.
 @toffy: kaulsdorf nicht direkt, aber hier im osten biste schon ma gut aufgehoben. allerdings hat facebook die macht übernommen und deshalb verabreden wir uns hauptsächlich darüber.


----------



## franktrial (16. September 2012)

Hat jemand heute Lust zu fahren? Ich könnte so ab 15:00. Hätte vielleicht bock auf Klosterkirche http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/913


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. September 2012)

Dann muss ich mal ein paar Leute Adden bei Facebook. Wird in den nächsten Jahren öfters vorkommen das ich in Berlin bin. 
War hauptsächlich am Ernst-Reuter-Platz fahren. Ansonsten, hab ich echt wenig an Spots gefunden.


----------



## pippi (17. September 2012)

Vllt ham wa uns ja schon geadded. ick verstecke mich hinter dem namen atomz trialer. am besten du schaust in der bike trial berlin gruppe vorbei. bis denn


----------



## Toffy87 (30. September 2012)

Wo Fahrt Ihr alle in Berlin? Besonders im Osten von Berlín.

MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (30. September 2012)

Treptow-Köpenick.lichtenberg.marzahn.pankow.hellersdorf überwiegend unter der woche. am wochenende überall.


----------



## Toffy87 (30. September 2012)

Hast Du morgen Zeit? Vlt in Hellersdorf. Oder kaulsdorf - nord.

Mfg Chris


----------



## pippi (1. Oktober 2012)

Hey. ja kaulsdorf gibts auch super spots. sorry ich schau hier nicht so oft rein. Aber nächste woche könnten wir u-bhf kaulsdorf nord mal in angriff nehmen. bin ab morgen nicht in berlin. erst montag wieder


----------



## Toffy87 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ja cool, da habe ich da noch Ferien. Sagmal bitte bescheid wann du am Montag kannst.
Dann können wir uns da treffen.

MfG Chris


----------



## Michunddich (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an die Berliner!
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit mit der judischen gedänkstätte aus?
War da schon mal jamand fahren?
Ich nehme mal an das sollte man lieber sein lassen.


----------



## Toffy87 (7. Oktober 2012)

Keine ahnung.
Wo fährst du sonst so??

MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michunddich (7. Oktober 2012)

Ne ne, ich bin aus Bayreuth. Und da fahre ich auch meistens.

Ich habe nur eine Bekannte die bei berlin wohnt. Sie hat mir ein Bild davon gezeigt und ich war total begeistert von dem Platz. Aber über eine gedänkstätte zu fahren ist ein wenig komisch.


----------



## pippi (7. Oktober 2012)

Das geht (leider) nicht. mehrere securitys. man darf nicht mal zu fuß auf die blöcke. aber berlin hat noch mehr zu bieten ;-)


----------



## Michunddich (7. Oktober 2012)

Das glaube ich. Aber dazu müsste ich hier alle 77 Seiten durchlesen.


----------



## montfa (8. Oktober 2012)

http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/categories/view/9 :]


----------



## pippi (9. Oktober 2012)

So toffy87. heute treffpunkt ubhf hellemitte um 16:15uhr an den treppen mit den metallelementen


----------



## Tesko (19. Oktober 2012)

Fährt heute oder morgen jemand?

Würde gerne vorbeikommen und bisl quatschen und mich beraten lassen


----------



## Toffy87 (20. Oktober 2012)

Morgen vlt. wo fährst du so?


----------



## Tesko (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre noch nicht habe noch kein bike aber ich weiß noch nicht was ich mir kaufen soll deswegen will ich mich bisl beraten lassen


----------



## Toffy87 (20. Oktober 2012)

Und von wo kommst du??


----------



## Tesko (20. Oktober 2012)

Von s Adlershof ca 10min. laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (1. November 2012)

Erstmal vorweg, es ist faszinierend, was Ihr Trialer mit den Bikes so anstellt. Es sieht meistens so leicht und einfach aus, aber man muss dafür bestimmt sehr viel trainieren. 

Ich fahre überwiegend Enduro und dabei gerne technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken bergab, aber des Öfteren fehlt mir die richtige Technik bei kniffligen Stellen. Kurzgesagt: grundsätzliche Bikebeherrschung ist vorhanden und die technischen Raffinessen sind mir auch theoretisch klar, aber praktisch eben nicht umsetzbar. 

Angestachelt von etlichen Trialvideos möchte ich nun einige Trialtechniken erlernen, um meine Bikebeherrschung erheblich zu verbessern. Dazu möchte ich diesen Winter nutzen  - ja ich weiß ein Winter wird nicht reichen, aber es ist ein Anfang.

Wo kann man in Berlin in einer Halle trainieren und vielleicht auch von erfahrenen Trialern etwas lernen?

Gruß 78


----------



## franktrial (1. November 2012)

Du kannst gerne mal beim Training mit dabei sein und dir was abschauen. Auf was für Techniken hast du es denn genau abgesehen? Mehr so Sachen fürs Gleichgewicht?

Falls du auf dem laufenden bleiben willst, es gibt auch eine Facebook Gruppe.


----------



## siebenacht (1. November 2012)

Danke fürs Angebot und den Tipp zur Facebook Gruppe.
Also lernen fürs Biken möchte ich:
- besseres Gleichgewicht
- Bunnyhop in allen möglichen Varianten (über Hindernis, auf Hindernis und vom Hindernis runter)
- Hindernisse überwinden
- Hinterrad versetzen
- Bike aufs Hinterrad ziehen
Naja das reicht ja auch erstmal.
Wo trainiert Ihr (auch in der Halle)? 
Gruß 78


----------



## Nill (3. November 2012)

Da hatten wir wohl die gleiche Idee 
Hi siebenacht 

Hi Jungs,
mir geht es wie siebenacht. Wäre super einfach mal bei einem Training dabei seien zu können 

Wann geht ihr denn das nächste mal fahren ?
Grüße Nill


----------



## franktrial (4. November 2012)

Also wir haben ne Halle, ist jedoch nicht soo groß. Gleichgewichtssachen kann man da ganz gut üben. 
Mit was für Räder wollt ihr die Techniken üben?

Nächsten Termin weiß ich noch nicht. Wie fahren unter der Woche auch, aber ich denke für euch wäre Wochenende besser,oder?


----------



## Mr. Terror (4. November 2012)

Momentan ist das Wetter auch noch nicht so schlecht, dass man unbedingt in eine Halle muss. Ich wollte morgen (Sonntag) auch ne Runde Trial fahren (in Spandau). Wenn Ihr Lust habt, dann meldet euch einfach.


----------



## Nill (4. November 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort .

Heute gehe ich ein bisschen dirten im Mellowpark  ......würde nächstes mal einfach mit dem dirtbike fahren.


----------



## Michunddich (4. November 2012)

Hallo aus Bayreuth!
Hätte jemand Lust am nächsten Samstag (10.11.), mir ein paar Plätze in Berlin zu zeigen?
Ich bin lang kein Profi und hätte gern ein ein paar Stellen für fortgeschrittene.
Kleistpark find ich sehr interessant.


----------



## pippi (4. November 2012)

Wir auch nicht ;-) am besten bei FB reinschauen und der bike trial berlin gruppe folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michunddich (6. November 2012)

Ich bin der Gruppe nicht zugelassen.
Also bringt mir die Berlin Gruppe gar nix.


----------



## Nill (6. November 2012)

wo ist denn der Link zur Gruppe ??


----------



## pippi (6. November 2012)

Schreibt mich einfach bei FB an. dann füg ich euch der gruppe zu. Atomz Trialer


----------



## siebenacht (6. November 2012)

Hey Nill, Du kannst doch schon allet, wat hier lernen will.
So werde ick da nie näher ran kommen.

@ franktrial
Im Moment würde ich mit meinem Enduro (160/160-Federweg) üben wollen. Macht aber bestimmt Sinn, ein gebrauchtes Dirtbike und Trialbike zu kaufen. Ich würde auch in der Woche nach der Arbeit trainieren wollen. 

@ Mr. Terror
Danke fürs Angebot, das gute Wetter nutze ich im Moment noch fürs Biken.
Mein Plan ist ja eigentlich, das schlechte Wetter im Winter fürs Techniktraining in der Halle zu nutzen. Aber vielleicht ergibt sich mal die Möglichkeit auch draußen zusammen zu fahren/üben.

FB hilft mir leider nicht weiter, als nicht FB-Mitglied.

Gruß 78


----------



## Michunddich (8. November 2012)

Wird wohl wegen dem Wetter nur möglich in die Halle zu fahren.
Gibt es da öffnungszeiten?
Ist jemand von euch auch da am Samstag?


----------



## pippi (8. November 2012)

Wenn wir da sind ist die halle offen. wir werden samstag da sein gegen 12-13uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michunddich (8. November 2012)

Aha , 12 und bis?
Darf ich da überhaupt rein? 
Und seid ihr am Sonntag auch da?


----------



## franktrial (10. November 2012)

Heute doch nicht Halle sonder wir Starten um 14:00 Uhr hier:

http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/787


----------



## Michunddich (10. November 2012)

Bin am kleistpark aber erst ab 16.
Wer will kann ja auch hin.


----------



## Pipo33 (29. November 2012)

Gruß an alle Berliner 

ich bin am Wochenende in der Landeshauptstadt und wollte mal fragen wer alles Lust hat zu trialen? Wie ich lesen konnte habt ihr auch eine Halle zum fahren. ISt bei den derzeitigen Wetterverhältnissen wahrscheinlich eine sehr gute Alternative. Wäre kuhl wenn mir einer von euch mal ne Auskunft geben könnte zu den Hallenöffnungszeiten (falls es sowas gibt) oder ob ihr überhaupt dieses Wochenende fahren wollt.


----------



## pippi (30. November 2012)

Hey pipo. ja wir fahren morgen. die "halle" ist offen wenn wir da sind. check FB biketrial berlin gruppe. hier lesen wir selten und somit zu spät. bis morgen dann


----------



## dane08 (11. Dezember 2012)

kann mir jemand ein paar gute outdorrspots empfehlen, die man auch bei der derzeitigen wetterlage (schnee/eis) nutzen kann? 
hab bis jetzt in moabit nur eine stufe unter einer brücke gefunden, aber die wird auf dauer auch langweilig...


----------



## pippi (13. Dezember 2012)

Hey. wir geniessen den luxus einer halle. gesell dich zu uns. es ist warm mit licht und guter mucke. ;-)  na? dejavue?  gruss AtomzTrialer


----------



## dane08 (13. Dezember 2012)

nochmal danke für das angebot, doppelt hält halt besser


----------



## mr. Ted (10. Februar 2013)

Hi Berliner Trialer,

ich, alter Mann (32 Jahre) , will unbedingt das trialen lernen und würde mir gerne Ratschläge von euch einholen!

Jemand Lust/Zeit mir was auf dem Bike zu zeigen?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## berlintrial (10. Februar 2013)

alt bist du nicht .Haben auch noch älter leute am start .natürlich würde wir gern was bei bringen wenn wirklich intresse da ist.hast du schon ein trialbike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr. Ted (10. Februar 2013)

super! Klar hab ich großes Interesse!!!!
Hab mir ein GU 20 Zoll besorgt.

Wo wie wann treffe ich einen von euch an?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (10. Februar 2013)

Hey,

ich fahre auch unter der Woche in meiner Umgebung, momentan auch eher alleine und solange es das Wetter und die Arbeit zulässt. Bin auch Wiedereinsteiger und fahre eher flachere Höhen!
In welchem Bezirk wohnst du denn? Da ein langer Anfahrtsweg nicht immer soooo toll ist!^^


----------



## mr. Ted (10. Februar 2013)

hey,
ich wohne in Moabit/Charlottenburg, würde aber auch irgendwo hinfahren!
Ich bin leider blutiger Anfänger im Trialsport, aber lernfähig !
Hab heute 5mal auf dem Hinterrad dopsen können !


----------



## Mr. Terror (11. Februar 2013)

Hi,

ich wohne auch in Charlottenburg. Wenn der Schnee weg ist, bin ich auch wieder mit ein paar Kumpels mit dem Trialbike unterwegs. Meistens fahren wir in Spandau rum. Wenn du Lust auf Fahren hast, melde dich einfach mal.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## overscore (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Erst, ich bin Kanadier und komme aus Montreal, und lerne seit ein paar Jahren Deutsch, da es mir sehr Spaß macht 

Also, ich ziehe in Mai nach Berlin um!!
Grund ist, ich möchte gern dort leben, um mehr über Europa usw zu erleben. Vielleicht auch einer anderen Sprache zu lernen?


Ich suche einen Job als Informatiker in Berlin, und denke ich hab etwas schon gefunden.

Falls das ist, würde jemandem mir die Stadt zeigen etc??

Vielen Dank!

Phil


----------



## pippi (13. Februar 2013)

So ihr trialwütigen. ihr könnt euch gerne am kommendem WE unserer kleinen trainingseinheit anschliessen. sie wird in unserer halle in berlin köpenick stattfinden. wenn ihr interesse habt euch zwischen 13-14uhr dort einzufinden, dann schreibt mich privat an und ihr bekommt mehr infos. wir freuen uns immer über neueinsteiger. bis bald


----------



## suchtmatte91 (9. Oktober 2013)

Moin. Ich bin beruflich die nächsten 8 Monate in Berlin Gartow/Charlottenburg.
Wo kann man hier trialen? bin jetzt schon 2 tage nicht gefahren und habe die Sucht kaum noch unter Kontrolle.
Würde mich auch über rege Gesellschaft freuen.
Bin immer von Montag bis Donnerstag so ab 17Uhr startklar.


In diesem Sinne....


der Maddin


----------



## pippi (9. Oktober 2013)

Erstens: berlin gatow ;-) zweitens: du siehst ja wie lange der letzte eintrag her ist. es läuft alles über facebook. morgen wollen ein paar von uns fahren in berlin köpenick. größere sessions finden eher am WE statt. aber wenn du mobil bist, komm morgen nach köpenick. für schnellere info kontaktier mich auf FB. Atomz Trialer


----------



## Moppel_kopp (31. Oktober 2013)

So jungs. Liege hier gerade irgendwo in berlin im bett, draussen ist ein mega wetter und ich möchte raus. Hat jemand von euch euch berlinern zeit mir die stadt Zu zeigen ? Also zum fahren natürlich! Hier mal meine nummer: 01704680736
moppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (9. November 2013)

Für alle interessenten: 

Morgen, Sonntag, ca. 12:00 Uhr, Alexanderplatz

hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit


----------



## Jim Space (4. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

ich bin vor einer Woche nach Berlin gezogen und suche jetzt, logischerweise, Leute zum Radfahren. Da ich kein Facebook habe würde ich mich über ein PN mit Email oder Telefonnummer freuen.

Viele Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. Oktober 2014)

Tatsächlich verabreden sich alle Berliner bei FB. So musste auch ich mir so einen Account anlegen. Solltest du dich dazu entscheiden, dann schreib mir eine PN mit deinem Facebooknick und ich lasse dich in die FB-Gruppe einladen... Btw in welchem Bezirk wohnst du denn?


----------



## pippi (3. März 2015)

Hallo? Puuuh, ist das staubig hier. Wird Zeit hier mal durchzuwischen und den Thread widerzubeleben. Gibt's hier noch ein paar alte Trialgeister???


----------



## flexxtrialer (11. März 2015)

Hi, 
ich bin ab April am Wochenende regelmäßig in Berlin (samt Bike) und würde mich freuen mit ein paar Einheimischen zu fahren da ich mich was Trialspots angeht überhaupt nicht auskenne.


----------



## pippi (16. März 2015)

Das sollten wir hinbekommen. Wir sind überwiegend im östlichen Teil Berlins unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirob188 (7. August 2015)

Hallo Berliner-Trialer,

ich bin der Boris und bin 45 Jahre jung, nur 5 kg zu schwer für die 177cm Körpergröße und bin gerade sehr dabei mich aufs trialen einzulassen. So vor 30 Jahren habe ich meine damaligen Räder kaputt geritten, dann MTB, bis sie es mir vor 2 Jahren geklaut haben. So vor 10 Jahren viel Enduro und einiges an Motorradtrial gefahren. Irgendwie will ich da wieder hin.... nur ohne Lärm... und in der Stadt...

Wie immer ist die Entscheidung für ein Rad so ein Spiel mit vielen Variablen, wenn man nie mal eins in der Hand hatte. 

Daher mal die Frage, wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch? Da ich alt bin und Facebook nicht nutze kann ich da nicht so recht rein schauen, wobei eine Freundin nachguckte und der letzte Eintrag auch schon uralt ist.

Und darf ich da mal ein Fahrrad anfassen?

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen...

VG Boris


----------



## Paradoxianer (7. August 2015)

Hi Boris,

ich bin leider nicht wirklich gut und hatte auch nur mal sporadisch nicht in der Berliner Trial szene kontakt. Dort läuft alles über Watsapp gruppen (in die ich nicht wirklich reingekommen bin :-D) und die fahren level: Wettkampf. Es gibt in Potsdamm eine Trial halle da war ich aber auch noch nicht.

Ich fahre, wenn es die Zeit zu lässt in Friedenau (wenn sich da was finden lässt) du könntest gern auch mal mit meinem RAd fahren.. bin aber erst ab 24.08 wieder in Berlin und Zeitmäßig meistens etwas eingeschränkt (Familie und Beruf).

Gruß
Paradoxon 



sirob188 schrieb:


> Hallo Berliner-Trialer,
> 
> ich bin der Boris und bin 45 Jahre jung, nur 5 kg zu schwer für die 177cm Körpergröße und bin gerade sehr dabei mich aufs trialen einzulassen. So vor 30 Jahren habe ich meine damaligen Räder kaputt geritten, dann MTB, bis sie es mir vor 2 Jahren geklaut haben. So vor 10 Jahren viel Enduro und einiges an Motorradtrial gefahren. Irgendwie will ich da wieder hin.... nur ohne Lärm... und in der Stadt...
> 
> ...


----------



## Elite360 (8. August 2015)

Hallo 

Fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr Dirtbike mit dem ich aber mehr Trial sachen mache als das wofür es eigentlich gedacht ist(so gut es geht jedenfalls^^) 
Deswegen wollte ich mir demnächst ein Trialbike anschaffen um damit richtig in den Sport einzusteigen,allerdings würde ich vorher gerne mal ein, zwei Testfahrten 
 machen um zu schauen welche Größe mir liegt bzw. welche für mich geeignet ist, um nicht blind zu kaufen.
Deswegen bin ich jetzt auch auf der Suche nach Trialierern in der Umgebung die mich mal Probefahren lassen.
Zu mir, bin 25, 1,82m  groß und wohne in Frankfurt(Oder) und wie oben beschrieben momentan mit nem Dirtbike unterwegs mit dem ich mir schon einige Basics angeeignet habe. 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Jim Space (11. August 2015)

moin boris und markus,

ich habe euch mal eine pn zwecks radfahren geschrieben

viele grüße


----------



## brainbu9 (31. August 2015)

Hallo

ich bin vor Kurzem nach Berlin gezogen, bin 30 Jahre alt und körperlich halbwegs fit. 
Bisher war ich eher mit nem Fully auf Trails unterwegs. In der Großstadt bietet sich das ja nicht mehr so an und vor Allem fehlt es an Bergen vor der Haustür 

Trial reizt mich schon seit längerem, aber ich habe mich nie wirklich damit befasst. Damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann, würde ich gerne bei euch dazu stoßen. Aktuell noch ohne Bike bzw. mit nem Enduro zum gucken. Ich kann mich noch nicht zwischen 20" und 26" entscheiden und hoffe ich kann mich mal auf die einen oder anderen Pedale bei euch stellen. Generell ist mein Budget zu Beginn stark eingeschränkt, also wird es auf was altes, gebrauchtes hinaus laufen.

Ich wohne in Neukölln, nahe Maybachufer, falls jemand auch hier aus der Gegend ist.

Hoffe von euch zu hören!
Gruß, Fabian


----------



## Denys_L (20. September 2015)

Halllo

My name is Denys.
Sorry, I'm not good in German.
I'm 27, live now in Berlin (Hellersdorf). Just yesterday received my bike and will be happy to ride with someone!
I'm not a beginner, just had a big pause in my riding time)

Many regards!


----------



## Raymond12 (10. Oktober 2016)

Der Thread hier wird ja leider ziemlich selten in Anspruch genommen. Ich bin Raymond und wohne in Weißensee. Vor zwei Wochen habe ich mir ein Trialbike zugelegt und bin sehr motiviert. Trainieren kann ich aus familiären Gründen unter der Woche meist nur nach 20.00 Uhr. Trotzdem würde mich es freuen, wenn sich hier jemand findet um sich gemeinsam zu pushen bzw. (bei meinem Stand wahrscheinlicher), der bei den Basics unter die Arme greift.


----------



## pippi (12. Oktober 2016)

Hey raymond. Dann kommt wahrscheinlich auch nur Wochenende für dich in Frage. Bzw wenn wir gemeinsam fahren wollen. Noch haben wir eine Halle in Treptow wo wir diverse Hinweise individuell zusammen stellen. Da ist für jeden etwas dabei. Verabreden tun wir uns über eine Whatsapp Gruppe. Hier und bei Facebook ist ja nichts mehr los wie du siehst. Kannst mir gerne eine PN mit deiner Nummer schicken und ich füge dich hinzu.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Raymond12 (13. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Stefan,

danke für die Rückmeldung hier! Das Trainingsgelände in Köpenick (siehe anderer verbuddelter Thread) ist wahrscheinlich dicht, oder?
Alles weitere über PN.


----------



## pippi (14. Oktober 2016)

Ja, so ziemlich. Es gibt ein Outdoor Trainingsgelände in Potsdam. Ansonsten kann man ja trial überall ausüben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueJack (31. Oktober 2018)

Moin zusammen,
seit dem letzten Post sind ja nun auch wieder 2 Jahre ins Land gegangen, wie ist so der aktuelle Stand?

Ich hatte seinerseit mehr oder weniger intensiv mit Trial angefangen (durch Nico Bahro, falls ihn noch wer kennt), ging dann die letzten Jahre aber absolut in Vergessenheit aber habe mein Bike trotzdem nie verkauft, weil ich es immer wieder fortführen wollte.
Ich weiß, dass es in Berlin mehrere Gruppen gab, bin meistens aber mit Stefan (pippi) und Marcus (Icke84) und Co unterwegs gewesen.

Jetzt nachdem ich beim World Cup letztens war, hat es mich wieder gepackt und habe Bock endlich mal ordentlich fahren zu können


----------



## Raymond12 (31. Oktober 2018)

Frag mal bei pippi direkt über PN an. Der wird dich dann bestimmt in den Berliner Kommunikationskanal aufnehmen. Der findet aber nicht mehr hier über das Forum statt. LG


----------



## BlueJack (31. Oktober 2018)

Alles klar, dann mach ich das mal  
Danke dir!


----------



## BlueJack (6. November 2018)

Tja hm, bisher keine Antwort...also entweder hier nicht mehr sonderlich aktiv oder gerade im Urlaub oder dergleichen...
Gibt's denn sonst noch Leute die hier in Berlin aktiv unterwegs sind?


----------



## Paradoxianer (6. November 2018)

Wie gesagt das meiste läuft über ne watsapp gruppe... Hat bei mir auch gedauert bis ich drin b war... Zumal ich nicht so aktiv bin... Meist bin ich Sa. zwischen 10 und 13 in Zehlendorf unterwegs .Leider nicht dieses Wochenende. Bei Interesse einfach pm an mich. Allerdings noch ich eher noch Anfänger ... Und seit Sommer Streettrialer 





BlueJack schrieb:


> Tja hm, bisher keine Antwort...also entweder hier nicht mehr sonderlich aktiv oder gerade im Urlaub oder dergleichen...
> Gibt's denn sonst noch Leute die hier in Berlin aktiv unterwegs sind?


----------



## Raymond12 (11. November 2018)

Hat ja dann doch geklappt .


----------



## BlueJack (11. November 2018)

Jap, zum Glück  
Hab auch schon n neues Bike in Aussicht


----------



## MoritzBlume (10. Februar 2019)

Moin Moin,
Ich bin vor kurzem nach Berlin gezogen und wollte jetzt auf diesm mal fragen ob es hier eine Gruppe gibt die Streettrial fährt und der man sich gegebenenfalls anschließen könnte?
Zu mir: Ich bin 20 Jahre alt und ziemlicher anfänger was das Trial fahren angeht.
Gruß Moritz


----------



## Nord_rulez (10. Februar 2019)

Hi. Es gibt eine Street Trials Gruppe und eine Comp Gruppe. Jeweils sehr nette Leute und beide Gruppen jeweils mit WhatsApp Gruppe, da hier nichts mehr los ist.
Aktuell hat die Trials Gruppe eine Winterhalle in der man für einen kleinen Obolus fahren kann, um dort den Winter zu überbrücken..
Gruß, Marty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoritzBlume (10. Februar 2019)

Okay vielen Dank schon mal für die schnelle Antwort. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit in die Whatsapp Gruppe aufgnommen zu werden oder muss man bestimmte Kriterien erfüllen?


----------

